# Texan Tales (& Tails) - by TinysMom



## TinysMom

Welcome to my NEW blog for 2010. Let's hope this year goes better than last year - right?

For those who haven't read my old blog (which can be found here) - I used to breed lionheads and still have some of them as pets - plus I am currently breeding flemish giants - and I currently call the herd "Thundering Thumping Giants" - even though the rabbitry name is "Tiny's Texas Legends" after our first flemish giant, Tiny. The herd is made up of Mercury (light grey buck), Hermes (white buck), Nyx (black doe from wabbitdad12 & wabbitmom12), Athena (light grey doe who will be going to live with Ali/JadeIcing when she retires from breeding and is neutered) and Sophia (light grey doe). 

We currently have 15 babies - 11 were born to Athena on 12/24/09 and 6 were born to Sophia on 12/27/09 - we lost two of Sophia's today because her milk never came in and she may have some health issues right now (an infection in her uterus) - so she's getting antibiotics.

Zeus is a flemish giant mix and he is my bedroom bunny - I adore him and he often wakes me up by trimming my hair or snuggling beside me. 

Anyway - it is currently 11:58 my time..so I guess I'll close this for now .... and wait for the New Year to start...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Are you going to keep Sophia after she is spayed or is she going to a pet home?


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm glad Sophia is fine. 

I'm sorry a couple babies passed. :hug:





Happy New Year.


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Are you going to keep Sophia after she is spayed or is she going to a pet home?


That is a no-brainer for me - she's staying here.

She and I have really bonded and she and Nyx are practically bonded too.


----------



## nicolevins

Sorry,about the few babies lost 

Your bunnies are all gorgeous from the pics I seen


----------



## hartleybun

happy new year! i am sorry you lost two of sophia's kits. good wishes coming you way for her recovery xx


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'll do some "tales" now and then share some "tails" later after I get some video / photos of the babies.

We lost one more baby - one of Athena's that had gotten hurt. I figured we were going to lose it anyway so I wasn't overly shocked. It still hurts though.

However - the other 14 are looking REALLY good. I'm thinking of breaking them into two litters of 7 (after marking Sophia's babies) and then alternating their feedings since Athena has so much milk. My biggest concern is what to do once the first litter's eyes open and they start to explore. I'm working on ideas though.

Athena is VERY affectionate now - and she even gave me kisses (to try and get me to start petting her again). 

Sophia is a bit mopey - BUT - she ate most of her supper last night so that is good. 

Nyx is...Nyx. She wants lots of attention and she is so interested in the babies. I really think she'll make a good mama someday (I think she had a good mama too).

I'm really thinking about redoing the Mercury/Athena breeding based upon what I'm seeing (versus a Hermes/Athena breeding). I will know better once the litters have grown more though.

Well - with that said - I'm off to take some photos and videos of the babies...

Happy New Year everyone - hopefully the "tails" part of the blog will come in a few hours when I upload the photos and stuff.


----------



## SweetSassy

Did you ask the vet about Athena nursing so many babies? If it was Ok, or if it would hurt her down the road? Could she get an infection or anything?


----------



## paul2641

Oh I'm so excited, To be at the start of a new blog by you Peg, I will be reading attentively for all of 2010!

This reminds me span photo's of your own buns and start blog tomorrow Paul!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Nyx is...Nyx. She wants lots of attention and she is so interested in the babies. I really think she'll make a good mama someday (I think she had a good mama too).


Sorry about the loss of the kits.

Her momma was very good and very loving of her babies.

Dave


----------



## JimD

:lurker



***just wanted you to know that I am following along through all of the happy and sad moments ......
......I'm not supposed to look at baby bunnies (according to MrsD ), because then I want them***


:hug:


PS: Anxiously awaiting the tails/tales


----------



## TinysMom

I'll try to get the tails in tomorrow/today (just got done playing Eve Online w/ the family - well - Robin and I for the last four hours..)....and I'm exhausted.

Right now - 14 babies are alive and Athena is feeding them although starting tomorrow I may try to supplement their feedings. 

One baby has one eye that is opening...I'd tell you to guess the color but since everyone is the same color...ha ha.

Jim - it means a lot to me that you're looking at the pics too...I guess cause we've known each other so long...I don't know. 

But I will make a special point of posting pictures sometime on Sunday or Monday....I even have a few of lionheads.

Oh - before I forget....we are currently putting all 14 babies in w/ Athena to nurse....she feeds them - we pull out the six that are the fattest and put the 8 back in her cage till the next feeding. Then we add the two smallest from that back in with the six larger ones from the earlier feeding (when we pulled 8 out)....and she has 8 in her cage again.

Not ideal...but it is working for now. I do think we'll do formula fairly soon though just to help them "catch up" on their growing. But I wanted them to get as much of mama's milk as they could before I messed too much with formula.

We do have one that is injured and I'm concerned about whether or not it will make it - but it is eating. Once it heals up some - I may share pics....

Till then...g'night (I have GOT to go snooze - I didn't even plant Farmville crops and I'm too tired to care right now).


----------



## irishbunny

Aw I'm really sorry you lost some of the babies  Did the ones that got injured get under Mammy's feet or something.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm glad you updated, I was starting to worry. 

How is Sophia doing? 

ray: I'm Praying for all the bunnies. 

Look forward to seeing pic's


----------



## TinysMom

Just a quick note because I want to go take more pictures and then upload stuff.

Sophia was doing binkies about an hour ago...for about 5 or 6 minutes. I hadn't seen her binky in a while.

She's currently pulling a Nyx trick and eating while sitting in the food container...if I can put new batteries in the camera in time - I'll get pictures.


----------



## paul2641

Oh I really hope that one baby pulls through, It would be very shameful if anything happened to it!


----------



## TinysMom

Just to keep track of it...

So you're thinking about breeding?


----------



## SweetSassy

Can we see the babies?? Pic's please.... I bet they are getting bigger.


----------



## TinysMom

Uploading photos now....should be a few minutes.


----------



## TinysMom

Here are a few from earlier today - still uploading a bunch more pictures though...

[align=center]


















































[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

the second pic is my favorite, with the legs so high in the air


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> the second pic is my favorite, with the legs so high in the air


:yeahthat:


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG!! Look at them. They have hair and they're ADORABLE!!! :inlove: Thanks Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

Some more pictures - including Sophia pulling a "Nyx trick" and sitting in the food container while eating. These are from earlier this week.

[align=center]
















































































[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

Awwww:inlove:


----------



## paul2641

Oh Peg what can I say, They are just so cute, 

Now here comes the bucket load of questions, That I always have when I post in your blog!

Um just wondering how long does that BUCKET full of pellets last when you are feeding the flemish gaints is that one sitting worth of food, How often do they get a portion that size? 

Would the size of that meal having anything to do with Sophia's recent litter?


----------



## Elf Mommy

SQUEEEEEEEEEE! (sorry, couldn't help myself!!!) I absolutely LOVE the silverish color with the white ears!!!!! OMG! SWOON!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh Peg what can I say, They are just so cute,
> 
> Now here comes the bucket load of questions, That I always have when I post in your blog!
> 
> Um just wondering how long does that BUCKET full of pellets last when you are feeding the flemish gaints is that one sitting worth of food, How often do they get a portion that size?
> 
> Would the size of that meal having anything to do with Sophia's recent litter?


Paul - I can't answer you because that bucket load of food is used to feed ALL of the rabbits in the house. As you may know - we mix several varieties of pellets together instead of using just one brand - so that is the bucket we use to mix it in (we also will add in oatmeal and any other stuff I want to add).

The bucket holds approximately 50 pounds of pellets - perhaps a bit more or less - as we do mix it up instead of just opening a bag and dumping it in. That bucket will last us 2 1/2-3 days (pre flemmie babies....when they start eating solids - I expect that number will drop).

I'm not sure what you mean by the size of the meal - that is not Sophia's normal meal at all - but she was playing in the living room and "discovered" the food and was hungry - and jumped in the bucket - something Nyx often does if she can...


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> SQUEEEEEEEEEE! (sorry, couldn't help myself!!!) I absolutely LOVE the silverish color with the white ears!!!!! OMG! SWOON!


They're basically the same color as Victor is - so I'm not surprised....


----------



## Elf Mommy

:biggrin2: I'm so predictable:bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy

I can't remember....Is Sophia's babies the same color as Athena's?


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I can't remember....Is Sophia's babies the same color as Athena's?


I'm not sure yet if Sophia's are steel or light grey.

I do have to share a cute story though.

Robin was doing something in the rabbitry about 15 minutes or so after putting babies back in with Athena so they could get nursed and she said, "Mom...come here.."

As she said it - the baby that she was calling me in about - perked up his head and looked around for her.

You see - the baby - the very SMALLEST of the bunch - had launched himself out of the nestbox to go looking for mama and was all curled up trying to stay warm alone. 

He launched himself out WITHOUT mama's help because she hadn't gone to feed them yet.

Life is gonna be interesting.....

Now to find a good home for an explorer bun when he/she is old enough.


----------



## SweetSassy

That is too cute....I bet it's gonna be hard letting the first litters go. They are just so sweet.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> That is too cute....I bet it's gonna be hard letting the first litters go. They are just so sweet.


Um....maybe. Right now I'm sorta frustrated with them - I have to go out and get some baby saver wire for Athena's cage.....here's an example of why.

This is NOT Athena laying in her cage - this is SOPHIA....on the side of the cage that is towards Nyx and not towards Athena (Basically there is a row of three - Athena then Sophia and then Nyx). This baby has made it probably four or five feet - along with any other exploring it did in mom's cage (and this is NOT the baby Robin called me in to see)..


[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]P.S. The baby is Cyrano - the one whose nose got hurt pretty bad.
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

Oh no :shock:..... Atleast your figuring out what needs to be done before you breed again and have more babies. Lol. They're getting big fast.


----------



## myLoki

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> That is too cute....I bet it's gonna be hard letting the first litters go. They are just so sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Um....maybe. Right now I'm sorta frustrated with them - I have to go out and get some baby saver wire for Athena's cage.....here's an example of why.
> 
> This is NOT Athena laying in her cage - this is SOPHIA....on the side of the cage that is towards Nyx and not towards Athena (Basically there is a row of three - Athena then Sophia and then Nyx). This baby has made it probably four or five feet - along with any other exploring it did in mom's cage (and this is NOT the baby Robin called me in to see)..
Click to expand...

[align=center]


>


[/align][align=center][/align][align=center]


> P.S. The baby is Cyrano - the one whose nose got hurt pretty bad.


[/align] LOVE THE NAME! Really really love it!:inlove:

t.


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Peg what can I say, They are just so cute,
> 
> Now here comes the bucket load of questions, That I always have when I post in your blog!
> 
> Um just wondering how long does that BUCKET full of pellets last when you are feeding the flemish gaints is that one sitting worth of food, How often do they get a portion that size?
> 
> Would the size of that meal having anything to do with Sophia's recent litter?
> 
> 
> 
> Paul - I can't answer you because that bucket load of food is used to feed ALL of the rabbits in the house. As you may know - we mix several varieties of pellets together instead of using just one brand - so that is the bucket we use to mix it in (we also will add in oatmeal and any other stuff I want to add).
> 
> The bucket holds approximately 50 pounds of pellets - perhaps a bit more or less - as we do mix it up instead of just opening a bag and dumping it in. That bucket will last us 2 1/2-3 days (pre flemmie babies....when they start eating solids - I expect that number will drop).
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by the size of the meal - that is not Sophia's normal meal at all - but she was playing in the living room and "discovered" the food and was hungry - and jumped in the bucket - something Nyx often does if she can...
Click to expand...

Oh I thought it was all to Sophia since she was in it all by herself, I was thinking jeepers Flemish giants really are in a league of there own, It kinda makes sense that they all get fed off that, I must be crazy to have thought that was all for one bunny,

Oh and that little escapee is so cute!


----------



## irishbunny

Soooo cute! :inlove:

Peg, I'll take the explorer bun no problem! I'd actually love her/him as a snuggly house bun


----------



## TinysMom

Well - it looks like Explorer bun missed out on his/her morning feeding....which is sorta funny cause if it had STAYED in the nestbox - it would've gotten fed.

Here is what happened....I locked up the babies in the small cage overnight as its just too hard to keep them in their cage right now. When I got up this morning - I took ALL 14 in to Athena figuring the ones that didn't get fed could get the formula. 

She hopped right in the nestbox as I was walking away.

When I came back about 10 minutes later - two bunnies were crawling around in her cage - one bun with a VERY FULL tummy - and Explorer Bun...with an empty tummy. Actually he/she might have gotten SOME milk - but not much (and I sorta doubt it got milk).

I'll be formula feeding him/her in a little bit....

I really can not get over this baby - it is the smallest of them all but the first one to hop out - and it wasn't one of the first ones with its eyes open...it even did this before its eyes were open.

I doubt I'll be keeping it - but if I did - I'd have to find the name of a god or goddess of explorers or something for it.

Also....well...its really way way way too early to share - but for the future - remember the name "Penelope".....


----------



## fuzz16

awww leave us hanging witht that....


columbus!!!


----------



## paul2641

He He, He just wants to have a bit of fun running around, Wants to be ahead of all his siblings, It is so cute, I love the way they scamper!


----------



## TinysMom

As I type this - my heart is breaking. We're losing Victor - he will probably be gone in a matter of minutes.

I can't tell for sure - but he is acting as if there is internal damage (its hard to explain - so I can't...). His ears are getting cooler and he's lethargic and at this point - there is nothing we can do (I did give him some pain meds).

This is really taking its toll on Robin as he would get up on her bed when she was in the room and spend time sleeping with her. I've tried to reassure her that this is NOT her fault - we're not sure what happened but we know that he must've done something to himself.

This is my second loss in two days - we lost Simon yesterday (y'all didn't know him) - and they say "death comes in threes" which it so often does.

Think I'm gonna go around and pet every bunny right now and love on them....and try to be there for Robin.

For those who believe in prayer - Robin is the one to pray for right now as she's blaming herself and I know she'll miss him.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - Victor is gone now...he passed a few minutes ago. Here are some of my favorite pictures of him as a baby...

[align=center]
















[/align][align=left]I'll do more photos in his rainbow bridge thread. He wasn't even a year old...this hurts so bad. 

He appeared to have internal damage as if he'd injured himself jumping or something...I don't know.

[line]
Now for the good news. I spoke with Juan today from Iberia Flemish Giants - and we talked about his available rabbits. I thought I would be getting one of his rabbits from an October litter - but he has two really nice does from his June/July litters - and he's going to pick one out for me and that will be what I get this spring. (I am considering getting both - there are some things I need to look into and think about). 

This means that after she/they get here....they could be bred in a month or so (same as Nyx) and I could breed Nyx, the new girl (who is NOT Penelope - sorry) - and Athena all at the same time.

What I am currently thinking of doing is breeding in March/April - and that will be Athena's last litter and she will be retired and go to live with Alicia by Christmas time at the latest (since she already has a stocking and ornament there). 

I'm very excited because it means I won't have to wait a lot longer to breed Nyx - and - I will be able to have THREE does having litters (I hope) - plus I am hoping that I will be rehoming babies at shows for both show purposes and companionship purposes.


[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

ray: I'm so sorry for your loss.He was agorgeous bunny. 





Your retiring Athena by Xmas? Wow.... Why so soon? It's good forAthena. (Lucky Ali ) I just thought you were breeding them for like 2 years or so.


----------



## hartleybun

:rose:i am sorry to read this. fate has dealt a cruel blow and i pray that robin can take comfort in the happy memories.

with regards to penelope, will there be an odysseus or a telemachus?


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> ray: I'm so sorry for your loss.He was agorgeous bunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your retiring Athena by Xmas? Wow.... Why so soon? It's good forAthena. (Lucky Ali ) I just thought you were breeding them for like 2 years or so.


Most does I will probably breed to age 2 or so....but...Athena will be over 1 1/2 years old by December and the average life span of a flemmie is about 5 years - some have lived longer - some shorter.

I know that Ali will not only give her a good home - but she'll be spoiled rotten (her stocking has a Disney princess on it) - and she really deserves that - especially after having a litter of 11 so far.

So I will ask her for one more litter this spring - and then retire her this fall. I may leave her intact for a few shows in September/October so she can be shown and then have her neutered in November and ship her to Ali in time for Christmas - a lot of this will have to be worked out.

But if she lives the average lifespan of 5 years - I'd prefer her to have 2/3 of it as a beloved pet. 

It isn't that I don't love her here - I really have become somewhat attached to her myself. 

But I know that she and Ali will become very close and I think Ali has what Athena needs since Athena is so much like Samantha was.

Please remember - my greatest goal isn't just to breed - its to find the right homes and situations for ALL the rabbits - parents and babies.


----------



## TinysMom

*hartleybun wrote: *


> with regards to penelope, will there be an odysseus or a telemachus?


Perhaps eventually - but her first date will be with Hermes. (That in itself may be a hint).

She will be arriving when the bunnies arrive in March - but she will be too young to breed. (Yes..she is a flemish giant).


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> with regards to penelope, will there be an odysseus or a telemachus?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eventually - but her first date will be with Hermes. (That in itself may be a hint).
> 
> She will be arriving when the bunnies arrive in March - but she will be too young to breed. (Yes..she is a flemish giant).
Click to expand...

I think I may know now. LOl. I'm not gonna say .....so if I'm wrong. Lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

:shock: I did not know this.


----------



## SweetSassy

I see what your saying about Athena. Time just flew I guess. I think it's great your doing right by your rabbits (finding good homes, etc...)  I like that your a breeder that cares about your bunnies


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> :shock: I did not know this.


did not know what?


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I did not know this.
> 
> 
> 
> did not know what?
Click to expand...

I just got off the phone w/ Ali - she did not realize how soon I was willing to let Athena go to her (she'd told me that they would be ready whenever I decided to let her retire).

I just hate the thought of Ali missing out on time with Athena though...


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: I did not know this.
> 
> 
> 
> did not know what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just got off the phone w/ Ali - she did not realize how soon I was willing to let Athena go to her (she'd told me that they would be ready whenever I decided to let her retire).
> 
> I just hate the thought of Ali missing out on time with Athena though...
Click to expand...


Oh.. ok....


----------



## TinysMom

Ok...here is the story for those who don't know it all.

Back a couple (three?) years ago - Ali had a doe named Samantha and I had Tiny. We used to talk about our rabbits a lot since they were both flemish giants and they didn't have the typical flemish giant personality at first. Ali would have to describe Samantha because she could do it better than I can.

Ali lost Samantha and I lost Tiny and we helped each other through our grief.

When I got the rabbits - as I would share about them with Alicia - Athena sounded more and more like Samantha...as far as temperament goes. 

I love Athena dearly (I've grown to love her a lot over the last few days because she is becoming affectionate) - but the fact is - she doesn't "fit in" here as well as Sophia and Nyx do. She's happy - sorta - but for me - there has been a sense that she wasn't meant to be mine forever...that she was sent to me for a bit - and then supposed to go to someone else.

In my heart - I knew she was supposed to go to Ali and Ali knew that too. 

Unless I find the right homes for my does that retire - they'll live here with me once they retire (especially once I get the bunny barn built). Some of them may breed longer than Athena will. 

However, I feel like the more litters a doe has - the harder it is on her and she's less likely to live a long life. I have no facts to back that up - its just sorta a gut feeling thing.

Looking at these babies makes me realize I want to breed Athena one more time - most likely to Hermes - but possibly to Mercury again. I can't tell the sexes for sure - but I think she gave me a bunch of bucks...which will limit my choice of does to take her place.

Anyway - that is the full story of why I'm doing what I'm doing.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *hartleybun wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> with regards to penelope, will there be an odysseus or a telemachus?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps eventually - but her first date will be with Hermes. (That in itself may be a hint).
> 
> She will be arriving when the bunnies arrive in March - but she will be too young to breed. (Yes..she is a flemish giant).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may know now. LOl. I'm not gonna say .....so if I'm wrong. Lol.
Click to expand...

I'm hesitant to give too many details or even get my own hopes up because she is not even weaned yet and wont' be fully "weaned" and ready to leave the breeder till March. 

But I am VERY VERY excited about her coming to live with us.


----------



## SweetSassy

I forget the name, Is it one of the white flemish? I don't know if you know who I'm talking about.


----------



## SweetSassy

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I forget the name, Is it one of the white flemish? I don't know if you know who I'm talking about.




You don't have to tell me.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Peg, you know how I felt about Victor. I am so sorry that he had to pass so young. Tell Robin that she is 100% not to blame and that Victor was ALWAYS an explorer. He is now exploring heaven...with Tiny and Samantha, and Buck, and Elf. Thank you for giving him so much love in such a short time.


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Peg, you know how I felt about Victor. I am so sorry that he had to pass so young. Tell Robin that she is 100% not to blame and that Victor was ALWAYS an explorer. He is now exploring heaven...with Tiny and Samantha, and Buck, and Elf. Thank you for giving him so much love in such a short time.


Thanks Minda - I will let her know.

I'm not handling this well right now at all - partly cause he was so young....I didn't take nearly enough photos of him. Partly because....well....I'm very emotional at this time.

I am reminding myself that he had a very good life even if it was short and that he knew Robin loved him (he'd wait on her bed for her to go to bed).

It broke my heart to drop you a PM about this - but I knew how much you cared for him.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *SweetSassy wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the name, Is it one of the white flemish? I don't know if you know who I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to tell me.
Click to expand...

You're getting a PM in a minute....


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Peg, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I really hope your daughter Robin doesn't take it too harshly, God there is alot happening with you, More new flemish giants on the way and 1 even leaving, I just hope everything works out!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm not sure what you mean by the size of the meal - that is not Sophia's normal meal at all - but she was playing in the living room and "discovered" the food and was hungry - and jumped in the bucket - something Nyx often does if she can...


It's good that Sophia is feeling good enough to get into mischief! And you just know that Nyx is whispering to her during playtime, "Go ahead! Nobody will know...just jump right in there!". And then she snickers when her "big sister" getscaught in the foodbin.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - you're so right - except for one thing.

Nyx seems to treat Sophia as if she's her "other mother"....it is really amazing.

But other than that - you're right - I'm sure she was egging dear sweet Sophia on....


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Sorry about your loses. I ho[e the rest grow and make a great litter of flemmys. 

Oh great blog


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Karen - you're so right - except for one thing.
> 
> Nyx seems to treat Sophia as if she's her "other mother"....it is really amazing.


Aww, that's sweet! It *is* amazing that they develop relationships like that. 

(Our holland lop, Nibbles, has been a "foster mama" for several younger bunnies.They seemed toreally like hiding under her ears...all that fur and warmth probably reminded them of their mommies )

But, maybe it isn't so amazing really....I'm always telling people that rabbits have so much more personality than most people realize. Just like us, they have certain other people/buns that they take to instantly...and others not so much. And last summer when we had two litters, the mamas seemed to watch over all of the bitty babies- not just their own-when they were out for playtime.
I think there's genuine affection between bunnies, not just the mamas and babies.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Karen - you're so right - except for one thing.
> 
> Nyx seems to treat Sophia as if she's her "other mother"....it is really amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, that's sweet! It *is* amazing that they develop relationships like that.
> 
> (Our holland lop, Nibbles, has been a "foster mama" for several younger bunnies.They seemed toreally like hiding under her ears...all that fur and warmth probably reminded them of their mommies )
> 
> But, maybe it isn't so amazing really....*I'm always telling people that rabbits have so much more personality than most people realize.* Just like us, they have certain other people/buns that they take to instantly...and others not so much. And last summer when we had two litters, the mamas seemed to watch over all of the bitty babies- not just their own-when they were out for playtime.
> I think there's genuine affection between bunnies, not just the mamas and babies.
Click to expand...

I'm already starting to see some personalities emerge with this litter too. We definitely have an explorer bun who tries to climb UP the bars in the nestbox (that is a cage when they're away from mama) - and we have one that likes to lick other buns - and we have others that I'm starting to be able to tell apart from each other.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok so now I need to figure a theme for Athena's scrapbook! I think it may be Texas.


----------



## SweetSassy

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok so now I need to figure a theme for Athena's scrapbook! I think it may be Texas.


I agree! Since she's coming from Texasto you.


----------



## TinysMom

I suppose you could say she was "Texas born and bred"....


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I suppose you could say she was "Texas born and bred"....


I like that


----------



## Elf Mommy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm already starting to see some personalities emerge with this litter too. We definitely have an explorer bun who tries to climb UP the bars in the nestbox (that is a cage when they're away from mama) -


a new Victor?


----------



## wabbitmom12

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ok so now I need to figure a theme for Athena's scrapbook! I think it may be Texas.


Well, you know what they say: "Everything's BIGGER in Texas!"


----------



## TinysMom

The arrangements for price, etc. are not totally all set up yet - but these are probably my next two girls for my light grey line. They will be spending up to a month at Alicia's (possibly a week or so longer) before being shipped here with another rabbit or two.

Here are the pictures along with Juan's comments about them. (They are about the age of Nyx if I remember right).

[align=center]











[/align][align=left]This is doe LG102 from Juan. This doe has nice, clear light gray color and great rise. I'd like to see wider shoulders on her. She's Plata's daughter.
[/align]











[align=left]This is doe LG108 from Juan. This doe has a massive head, is very wide and round but doesn't rise like the other doe. She's a tad dark. She's Gaara's daughter.

*My favorite of the two is the second one - I love her head and her body type and I think Mercury has very nice rise to breed with her. Athena is a bit dark and yet she has given me very nice colored babies (I think) - so I'm not worried about her being darker.

Since the girls will be staying at Ali's - once she knows their personality a bit better - she will be helping to name them.


*[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow...they are beautiful. Where did you say they were coming from again?


----------



## TinysMom

They will be coming down from Iberia Flemish Giants in Massachusetts. They will be staying with Alicia for a month or so while we wait for Penelope to get fully weaned and ready to come.


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> They will be coming down from Iberia Flemish Giants in Massachusetts. They will be staying with Alicia for a month or so while we wait for Penelope to get fully weaned and ready to come.


Fast moving aren't we Peg to get more Flemish giants, I hope everything goes well, And Ali is so luck to get to mind them for a month! 

All the best !


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> They will be coming down from Iberia Flemish Giants in Massachusetts. They will be staying with Alicia for a month or so while we wait for Penelope to get fully weaned and ready to come.


inkbouce: :weee: Alicia is sooo lucky!!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> They will be coming down from Iberia Flemish Giants in Massachusetts. They will be staying with Alicia for a month or so while we wait for Penelope to get fully weaned and ready to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast moving aren't we Peg to get more Flemish giants, I hope everything goes well, And Ali is so luck to get to mind them for a month!
> 
> All the best !
Click to expand...

Not overly fast moving when you consider that talks have been in the works for flemish giants since I first met Juan in October. He had a litter that was due in November that I was interested in - but then that litter didn't take. Had the breeding worked out - I probably would have been getting a younger doe than these two in February or March anyway since the best time to ship is in the spring/fall for us.

In addition - I had already talked to Penelope's breeder about getting a rabbit from them and the spring was what we had discussed - partly because I saw the buck that sired the litter.

The only real surprising thing is that the girls I'm getting from Juan are 6/8 class does and not juniors. 

Part of the reason we're doing it now is because the Lebanon, PA show is a big show and the rabbits can ride back to CT with Sharon from Starlight Rabbitry and then spend time at Alicia's while I arrange the flights, carriers, etc.

I've decided to wait and neuter Sophia AFTER the show season ends in May. I won't be breeding her again but I would like to show her some...

Also - on the babies - we're down to 13 - as the explorer one fell and broke its back. 

They moved into a cage with their mama now (they had been climbing out so they were caged separately in a smaller cage for their nestbox and then taken to mama).

Athena was NOT pleased at first - the babies kept chasing her around trying to nurse now that their eyes are open and they can move around better. HOWEVER....once everyone settled down - one started grooming mama on the head...and it made her happy.

That's it for right now I guess - I'll try to do more pictures later this week.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm sorry you lost another baby. I bet it's cute seeing them follow Athena around. I can't wait to see pic's. They grow so fast.


----------



## paul2641

Maybe wait till he breeds again, Or if these does are extraordinary get them, But you said broad does, Which I think means not perfect but can be worked on?

I'm sorry to hear about your lose, I hope everything goes well with all the others!

I'm hear rooting for you Peg, are you strictly gonna buy from this Juan guy or from Other Flemish breeders?


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove:Very pretty girls Peg! I especially like the ears of LG102....very beautiful, nice and thick; seem to have a nice widebase.

One problem though...you KNOW Nyx is going to be so jealous to have to share the attention!! That girl is going to have her nose so bent out of joint, LOL.


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Maybe wait till he breeds again, Or if these does are extraordinary get them, But you said broad does, Which I think means not perfect but can be worked on?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your lose, I hope everything goes well with all the others!
> 
> I'm hear rooting for you Peg, are you strictly gonna buy from this Juan guy or from Other Flemish breeders?


Paul - there is a lot you don't know - I don't remember if I posted it in my blog while you were gone - or perhaps I never posted it but discussed it behind the scenes with folks I was close to.

Either way- I will update things here.

When I first considered breeding back in July - I contacted Cathy (BlueGiants) about wanting to work with light grey flemish. She gave me the names of what she considered to be the two TOP breeders in the nation (her opinion only) for grey flemish. One name was Jack Langley - the other name was Juan's.

Since Jack was in Texas -I contacted him first and wound up buying from him - and I truly love his rabbits.

But if I continue to breed "his" rabbits only - am I really developing my own lines - or just continuing his lines - but under my name? My goal was to develop my own lines and bring in rabbits from other breeders.

When I was in Conn. in October - I got to visit the show in Storrs, CT and Alicia can tell you that when I saw two of Juan's rabbits (that he will be breeding in March) - my jaw dropped. I was extremely impressed. As I talked to Juan at the time - he was sharing with me that he rarely ever keeps bucks from his own lines but usually winds up buying the best he can find - but this buck was outstanding. The doe I looked at was phenomenal too. I could not believe these rabbits and I kept going back and looking at them over and over and over again.

Now I have never considered stealing anything - but if I could've found some way to grab those two rabbits - make a dash out the door - and flown them to Texas....I would be tempted to steal for once. VERY tempted.

In fact, Alicia and I talked about leaving Athena intact for a bit when she goes up there so Alicia could show her - but as I told Ali - I wouldn't want Athena to go up against Juan's rabbits...I honestly don't think there is any way she'd win. 

When I told Juan that I had Jack Langley's rabbits and was looking to bring his in - you should've seen his face. WOW. He knows of Jack (or knows him?) and he said if I show the rabbits against Jack's and his rabbits win - he really wants to know.

Juan is not just a flemish giant breeder. If I remember right - he's the President of the flemish giant club in the New England area. He has a small rabbitry but is well respected by others for his treatment of his animals - his personality - and just who he is in general. He may not show as much as some others because his family comes first - but he has some very very nice rabbits.

Anyway - yes - I could wait until Juan does his breeding in March (and hope it takes). However - that leaves me with basically Jack's lines - which are good - don't get me wrong. 

But I lose time in building my own lines with rabbits that I want.

I have thought about buying only one doe from Juan - but these does are from two different litters entirely - so I really like that. It is like bringing in two lines from Juan to work with the lines I have from Jack.

You need to remember - Athena is only going to be bred once more. Sophia won't be bred at all. Nyx will be bred (I think) - still going back and forth on that one. Nyx is definitely a cherished pet along with being part of our herd. 

I really feel foolish trying to explain myself here....but the fact is - this has been discussed with people who know me - who know rabbits - and who have seen some of the rabbits.

I didn't just point my finger at a list of breeders and go "that sounds neat". I did research and a lot of thought and looked for breeders who had what I need.

As I've studied the pictures and thought about it a lot - I love Jack's rabbits for their rise and their shoulders. But I love Juan's rabbits for their size (they're massive) and I think they will bring a lot to my lines to get the quality of rabbits I want.

I want to point out that at the 1 year anniversary of starting my rabbitry - I will most likely have my original three does plus these two does - plus one more doe (total of 6) plus two bucks. That's a total of 8 rabbits. I may allow myself to keep up to 3 or 4 of the litters I have now to see how they do at shows - I am currently watching some of them as they develop.

But of those 8 rabbits - by fall - 2 will be retired - bringing me back down to 6 that I'll have for sure.

I don't think that's bad at all.


----------



## TinysMom

This is from Juan's website:



I specialize in Fawns, Light Grays and Blacks, keeping a small number of animals to focus on quality. My senior stock is registered and several are Grand Champions. Due to their ancestry, my rabbits occasionally produce quality Steel Grays and Whites. My Flemish have placed consistently at or among the top of their classes at the ARBA Conventions, the Eastern States Flemish Giant Shows,the National Flemish Giant Rabbit Show and the Michigan All Flemish Giant Show. I am proud to announce that both the Best of Breed (also Best Light Gray) and Best Fawn (Youth) at the 2008 ARBA Convention were animals bred and sold by me. Congratulations to Inga Dolinski (Michigan) on her wins! I am an active member of the American Rabbit Breeders Association, the National Federation of Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders and the Central Massachusetts Rabbit Breeders Network. I am also active in the Eastern States Flemish Giant Rabbit Breeders Association and currently serve as its President.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :inlove:Very pretty girls Peg! I especially like the ears of LG102....very beautiful, nice and thick; seem to have a nice widebase.
> 
> One problem though...you KNOW Nyx is going to be so jealous to have to share the attention!! That girl is going to have her nose so bent out of joint, LOL.


I think Nyx currently has her nose bent out of joint because of the babies and the attention they're getting.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :inlove:Very pretty girls Peg! I especially like the ears of LG102....very beautiful, nice and thick; seem to have a nice widebase.
> 
> One problem though...you KNOW Nyx is going to be so jealous to have to share the attention!! That girl is going to have her nose so bent out of joint, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Nyx currently has her nose bent out of joint because of the babies and the attention they're getting.
Click to expand...

Ah, well....you just remind her that she had plenty of attention and lovin' when she was the baby! And now she needs to be a good Auntie.


----------



## SweetSassy

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> They will be coming down from Iberia Flemish Giants in Massachusetts. They will be staying with Alicia for a month or so while we wait for Penelope to get fully weaned and ready to come.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast moving aren't we Peg to get more Flemish giants, I hope everything goes well, And Ali is so luck to get to mind them for a month!
> 
> All the best !
Click to expand...

I don't think she's moving fast at all.


----------



## paul2641

Peg I wasn't critiquing your actions, I was just enquiring into them, I have full confidence in what you do in your rabbitry as I said "Your rabbitry" You make the decisions be them for the best or worst, And I believe there always for the best, I thought the currant Flemish Giants you had were from Juan, I hadn't heard that they were actaully from Jack Langley, I understand now you want to diversify the line to make it your own, And I wish you the best in that quest!

You know we love reading every single detail about your rabbitry so keep posting everything that comes to mind!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

They are very nice looking Flemish Peg.


----------



## silvermoon

I don't know anything about rabbit breeding, so I think it was great that you shared some of your thought process in how to start your rabbitry. It sounds like you planned and researched as much as I would have, which is a lot! We know you love your buns and want to improve the breed as well. Can't wait to see how the babies shape up for showing!


----------



## TinysMom

*silvermoon wrote: *


> I don't know anything about rabbit breeding, so I think it was great that you shared some of your thought process in how to start your rabbitry. It sounds like you planned and researched as much as I would have, which is a lot! We know you love your buns and want to improve the breed as well. Can't wait to see how the babies shape up for showing!


Thanks so much - I'm so excited as I watch them grow. Right now I'm watching three sprecifically from Athena's litter - not sure how I feel yet about Sophia's litter (although they ARE adorable).

I think the planning and researching can be such a fun part of the breeding....I'm still struggling to decide on my next breeding(s). The more I watch the babies - the more I like Mercury's for body and massiveness - but I've got to say that the EARS on those babies of Hermes are so adorable..

Decisions....decisions...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I haven't posted in this thread yet, but I've been reading along! Will you post more photos of the babies? What happened to little explorer bunny? I was so sad when I read he died, it sounds like he would have been a really cool bun when he grew up.

I still want to have a Flemmie someday so looking at your blog helps me get my fix! Thanks for sharing everything! Oh one quick thing, do Flemmies come in broken coat colors? Thinking on it, I'm pretty sure I've never seen a Flemish Giant with spots.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh I never knew explorer bun died :tears2:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, I haven't posted in this thread yet, but I've been reading along! Will you post more photos of the babies? What happened to little explorer bunny? I was so sad when I read he died, it sounds like he would have been a really cool bun when he grew up.
> 
> I still want to have a Flemmie someday so looking at your blog helps me get my fix! Thanks for sharing everything! Oh one quick thing, do Flemmies come in broken coat colors? Thinking on it, I'm pretty sure I've never seen a Flemish Giant with spots.


I will be posting more photos of the babies - hopefully later this afternoon. First though - I need to do my nails with black nail color - or purple - or green - or something. Maybe I should tattoo them first too.....

Seems like people are complaining and joking about my hands when holding the babies (I got a note about in on Facebook from some guy I don't even know) - talking about how gross my hands looked and the big joke on FB was about passing around the pictures, etc. Funny thing is - the photos weren't posted on FB (if I remember right) - they were only posted on here. So it makes me hesitant to post pictures now (again). Then again - I usually take pictures of the babies when I'm cleaning in the rabbitry or cleaning out their area....

I'd share the exact comments - but durn it - I can't access them now that I notified Facebook of the spam.

:biggrin2:

Anyway - I'm just venting/teasing sorta. It really was funny though in a way. Perhaps I should have tried to "friend" them? :shock: Just kidding of course. Already had friends like that once - never again.

So yes - I do hope to take pictures today. 

As far as the explorer baby goes - we don't know what happened...we came out one morning and went to take the babies to mama and explorer baby was laying on its side and could not move really. I did give it formula and it lived for about 20 hours or so - but it just seemed like it had internal injuries or had broken its back or something. The only thing we can think of is that it was climbing and fell - and that little one really tried to climb a lot. The container was full of hay and I wouldn't have thought it could hurt itself but that is the only thing we could come up with.

I have seen one flemmie which if I remember right - it was a tri-color (broken harlequin). I'm not sure that is what it was - but it seems like it was what it was - it was a pet to the breeders who bred Tiny.

I will say that I can already tell the difference between the two litters. I'm hoping that I can take the photos in such a way that you can see the difference too.


----------



## Fancy77

OH Peg that is sad that those nimrods on FB have the guall to point something that laim out. Common find something else to complain about


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OH Peg that is sad that those nimrods on FB have the guall to point something that laim out. Common find something else to complain about


Ok - I gotta say I kinda brought it on myself a few weeks ago. 

Someone who had been a part of my life wanted an apology partly for something I didn't do (and was accused of doing) and partly because of something I thought about them and mentioned to three people (and only those three people).

So I gave the best apology I could think of. It was along the lines of "I'm sorry I ever knew you...I'm sorry I wasted all those hours on you..." - you get the idea - right?

Mind you - I didn't read it to Art until after I'd read it and he was like "oh boy...are you in trouble now because you know how vindictive that person is...".

Week have gone by with no issues - I assumed they'd moved on with their life much as I have.

Anyway - I read the note to Art before he went to bed (and before I reported it as spam) and we both said two things.

Its sad this person's life is so empty that they have to focus their attention on me and my dirty hands....and its probably best that their attention is focused on me anyway since I was prepared for some sort of vindictiveness...just figured maybe they were over that.

But we did laugh about the fact that maybe I could use magic marker to cover my fingernails (and use temporary tattoos on my hands to distract from the dirt).

As far as the babies go - I'm setting up to do some videos and pictures now. Wait until you see them...they're SOOOO adorable. Some are drinking from the water bottle already and they love to run around mama and bother her.

Let's hope I can catch them at playtime and not naptime.

But first......gotta scrub out their cage they'll be in....:biggrin2:


Edited to add: I don't usually treat people the way I did with my apology and I rarely ever cut them out of my life - have only done that to two people that I've met over the internet. I don't want you to think that is normal for me - because it isn't.


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Edited to add: I don't usually treat people the way I did with my apology and I rarely ever cut them out of my life - have only done that to two people that I've met over the internet. I don't want you to think that is normal for me - because it isn't.


OH Peg I know u r like this vicious, angry person that hates ppl and thinks u r better than everyone else...yep I can see u r that and have dirty fingers...yep


LMAO J/K total sarcasm:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Well...the dirty fingers are from all the dirt I try to dig up on others so I can spend hours dissing them....

Now I've been found out - gotta go wash my hands so no one suspects...


----------



## Fancy77

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Well...the dirty fingers are from all the dirt I try to dig up on others so I can spend hours dissing them....
> 
> Now I've been found out - gotta go wash my hands so no one suspects...


:roflmao:


make sure to clean under the nail too that is tricky to clean...lol


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I don't usually treat people the way I did with my apology and I rarely ever cut them out of my life - have only done that to two people that I've met over the internet. I don't want you to think that is normal for me - because it isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> OH Peg I know u r like this vicious, angry person that hates ppl a*nd thinks u r better than everyone else...*yep I can see u r that and have dirty fingers...yep
> 
> 
> LMAO J/K total sarcasm:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Wow....my lack of self-esteem must've been cured.

I wonder when that happened?

Hooray! I can now think of myself as better than others.

Oh wait...is that what I really WANT to do?

Nope - I'd rather go pet babies.


----------



## TinysMom

I am trying to decide whether or not to use this as my new sig picture..







Of course it will be smaller.


----------



## paul2641

I think it is pretty cute, And haven't you forgot a promise you made, Lionhead pictures, We all want them He He!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am trying to decide whether or not to use this as my new sig picture..





> :clapping:I LIKE IT!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Regarding Flemish colors: Only the solid colors are ARBA sanctioned: Blue, Black, Steel, Light Grey, White, Fawn, and Sandy.

Of course, who knows what some breeders have up their sleeves...maybe there are some who are working on broken pattterns (they will have had to introduce it by cross-breeding). 

I, too, have seen a "harlequin" colored flemish. It was very pretty. It made me wonder: is there a breeder working toward getting that variety sanctioned? It would certainly be years away...


----------



## wabbitmom12

Regarding the "dirty hands and fingernails"....

Hm, maybe your hands get dirty because you CLEAN your rabbit cages?? Makes sense to me! 

I've seen some other (probably male) hands on the site that are also dirty/in need of a "manicure"....were these people mocked as well? Grow Up People!


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'd like to order a harley flemmie with rex fur, please  hehe


----------



## TinysMom

Ha Ha Ha - and I'd love to see a flemmie with a mane - but I won't breed for it....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, a Flemmie with a mane really would be like a little lion! And sorry to hear about jerks kicking up a fuss because of your hands. How pathetic. If it makes you feel any better, I had to go back to look at photos of you holding babies because your hands never registered with me. I was busy looking at the bunnies!

I find it so interesting that broken patterns aren't allowed. A tortoiseshell Flemmie would be cool too


----------



## Elf Mommy

oooo how about a Dutch marked Flemmie?


----------



## SweetSassy

Baby pic's soon? inkbouce:


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Baby pic's soon? inkbouce:


Uploading them to photobucket in an hour or so - finishing up a mission in Eve Online w/ my kids....


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, a Flemmie with a mane really would be like a little lion! *And sorry to hear about jerks kicking up a fuss because of your hands. How pathetic. If it makes you feel any better, I had to go back to look at photos of you holding babies because your hands never registered with me. * I was busy looking at the bunnies!
> 
> I find it so interesting that broken patterns aren't allowed. A tortoiseshell Flemmie would be cool too


I think that is because you - like so many people on this forum - *have a life* - and don't need to make up drama so you can have adrenaline keeping you going. 

Or at least that is the best thing I can figure out. (After the second message on facebook tonight - the person is blocked from contacting me - I have too much of a life to worry about them).

Anyway - its my own fault. I went against everyone's advice and got involved in someone's life and just want out. I know at some point someone else will bother them and their attention span will go elsewhere.

But now to the important stuff...BUNNIES.

Oh wait - I think I was supposed to make you wait!

:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Ah...enough waiting - right?

First what I want to write since the pictures are still uploading - I'll do a few pictures tonight and then more tomorrow I hope. I'm too tired to go through all of them.

From the two litters we have 7 boys and 6 girls. Cyrano is a boy. In each litter - there is at least one buck and one doe that I'm interested in - if I remember right - there are two bucks in Athena's litter that I'm watching.

We thought today we were going to lose Cyrano - turns out he was very very VERY hungry. He took 8 cc of formula (and then ate some solids a bit later) - and just a few minutes ago - he took 12 cc of formula from me. He's just not getting milk from mama - he's the smallest and all the others are pushing him out of the way.

When I look at him compared to the others - I think to myself, "you're doing a fool's errand - there is no way that rabbit can make it".

I'm probably right.

BUT - I'm gonna give it all I've got - if he's willing to fight - we'll fight with him.

And with that said - I'll close this post and pull some pictures for the next one.


----------



## TinysMom

The first picture is one of Herme's babies. The pictures of them on the wire are when I was sorting them by sex and they were sitting on there (where they couldn't jump out) after I'd marked in their ears. They were not on that wire for more than 5-10 minutes at most.


































































And now for something different....Sophia & Nyx hanging out together today


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg I love this pic


----------



## TinysMom

A few more before I head to bed...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I LOVE the first picture in that last post! Is it ok if I make it my desktop wallpaper?


----------



## hartleybun

:fainth my they are gorgeous! i've been FaceBooking for most of the morning and you face keeps popping up as a suggestion. i took it as a sign that i should check out your blog - am very glad i did! i sincerely hope cyrano continues to thrive. when our lab had her litter we lost 2 and nearly lost a third who couldnt feed and was getting pushed aside. at the time some told us to let nature take its course. im glad i didnt listen and chose to intervene as 3 years later we have her beautiful daughter still with us - couldnt let her go!

thank you for taking time out to blog!


----------



## undergunfire

I think I see a cute little steel baby. I want!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

My grandbabies look awesome.


----------



## SweetSassy

OMG.....They are adorable!!! 

Such sweet pic's. :inlove:

_________________________________________________

I seen your other thread : What does the brown in the fur mean?? is that good or bad for the color you want? I can see it in some pic's. The babiesare just gorgeous :biggrin2:And I love the pic with Sophia & Nyx.


----------



## Fancy77

Lovely pics of the babies...I dont have gray or steel at my house....runs off to book a flight to TX for a bit of bunny napping


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to try to reply to everyone at once...

First of all - Amy- there is a good chance I'm keeping the steels - not sure until they develop some more - but if I plan to breed steels - I will probably keep them. Or I may wind up letting them go - I have a lot of things I'm considering with this decision and it is a BIG decision at this point in time.

Shiloh - of course you may use the picture as wallpaper or whatever. No problem.

Donna - thanks for your encouragement about Cyrano. Truth be told - he is not one I would normally keep because I don't think he's going to turn into a buck that I would want to breed from. HOWEVER...if Cyrano makes it - he will live out his life here anyway. I suspect he could wind up with health issues in the future and I want to have a special emergency fund for him.

April - I'm not sure exactly about the brown in the fur.  I think it is going to go away as they get older - but I think it is because the color is in the agouti family (like chestnut)....only it is chinchilla (called light grey in flemish). That is why I think Sophia gave me steel (which Hermes might have carried - I wasn't sure). 

The picture with Sophia & Nyx is very special to me - because since having the babies - Sophia has been getting closer to Athena and both girls have been chasing Nyx out of the rabbitry - and Sophia has been sort of mean to her. I talked to Sophia yesterday and spent some time petting her and basically told her she had to be nice again and I wasn't going to let her be mean.

About two hours later - I took that picture. 

Nyx has been pretty sad lately because the girls weren't around her much and because the babies got so much attention. I sat on the floor yesterday and shared part of an apple with her and petted her and focused on her for a bit - telling her what a special girl she is and how she'll have her own babies in a few months. She seemed to perk up a bit after the apple and later went to approach Sophia one more time - which was when Sophia laid beside her.

Anyway - I'm going to be spending some time w/ the babies in just a bit - and possibly taking some photos of the ones I'm watching so I can keep track of them.

But I'm sure y'all aren't interested in more photos...


----------



## TinysMom

The last of the pics from last night...


----------



## SweetSassy

Awwww :inlove:


----------



## Fancy77

I just love looking at those balls of fur


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so jealous! They are beautiful Peg and I agree if the little guy is willing to fight, he deserves a chance.

onder: Lets see Continental Airlines allows rabbits in the cabin, if I fly out of Chicago...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure y'all want an update on Cyrano this morning - so here goes.

First of all - he knows me now - to the point that he came towards me and started kissing me as soon as I picked him up. He gave me kisses for quite a little bit - till I started messing with his eye which needed cleaning - then he started kicking.

Once that was done - I had to make his formula. I wasn't sure how much he would want/need because for the first time - he felt like he had a mini ping pong ball in his tummy. I don't know if he had enough energy to fight the others to get some milk this morning - or if he was still full from last night and then eating some solids maybe (which he is doing).

I was really impressed last night because he'd had 12 cc and barely spilled much - but today he had FIFTEEN cc of formula before he turned his head away. I told him if he kept it up and kept growing - he was going to graduate to a bottle soon because I've been using a 1 cc syringe (and he gets frustrated with me now when it runs out and I have ot refill it).

I think I'm going to start keeping a weight on him and see if he keeps growing - but I can tell just by looking at him that he is getting bigger.

What was funny was that he was trying to nurse off me when he smelled the formula (before I started feeding him). 

When he was done - I gave him kisses and told him what a good boy he was and how everyone is pulling for him to grow up and be a big bunny (I suspect he will be a spoiled brat).

Y'all do know that there is no doubt he's staying here - right? Just want to make sure you understand that....cause I figure if I breed them and there is something wrong - they are my responsibility.

Dave - you know you're welcome to some whenever you guys are ready - but I think you'll want to wait till I bring in Juan's lines. 

I thought I'd also share a bit about why its taking me so long to get pictures up (so some of y'all can nicely nag me in pms...). 

You see...my dear, darling - delightful - son - got me this totally "non-addictive" game called "Eve Online" for Christmas. He was able to buy a one month subscription for $5. (Our whole family is now playing it).

Now with my personality ... when I start on a new game (or tv series or series of books) - I go "whole hog" into it. In this case - when I'm not playing it with my family...I'm thinking about things like drones and hit points on starships and what skills should I train and what jobs I should do...etc. etc. Its really a blast and my whole family is enjoying it right now. 

So I've been busy with that - and I'll take pictures but not get them uploaded since we're playing online and I can't do both very well.

I will try my best to do better at getting the pictures uploaded....as soon as I get one more mission done...oh no..one more after that...oh wait ... the next one is easy...I'll just do that one too!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove:Such cute little babies!

I can see what you mean - a few are looking a bit thin. Since they will be munching on pellets soon, maybe the little hungry ones will manage to get their extra calories that way.

LOVE, LOVE,* LOVE *the picture of Nyx and Sophia! They both look so relaxed, and happy to be together. I bet Nyx was truly worried about her "sissy" when Sophia was feeling poorly.


----------



## fuzz16

i avoid video games as i forget to eat and sleep and like...go to the bathroom lol

and the babies are sooo cute! 
one the note of broken flemish...i would be pushing for them! I can just picture a broken blue giant! 

I'm glad to hear Cyrano is doing better, and thats great that you are keeping him. he sounds like he already has you enslaved anyways...it'd be horrible to make him start over with a new person.


----------



## TinysMom

I just did something really hard - but I know it was the right thing to do.

I've been looking at the babies to sort of study them and I've been thinking about choices I'm going to have to make in the future - like who to keep (if any) - and what I'll need for cage space, etc. 

I emailed Juan and told him that I'd decided that it would be best for me to only take ONE doe for the rabbitry (at this time). Part of my decision is due to the fact that he is doing a breeding in March that I'm VERY VERY interested in - and I would like either a buck and doe from that litter if it turns out well - or possibly two does. Both parents of that litter are phenomenal and if the babies turn out anything close to the parents - I'd be thrilled.

I'm sure he'll understand because I explained my reasons and he's a really really nice guy. I told him that I'd LOVE to have both does - but I needed to consider cage space and the number of does I need to keep/have pregnant at the same time, etc.

Even though it hurts - I think I really made the right decision. I have to think about ALL of my rabbits - the space I have - and so much more. 

So I'm sorta disappointed and sorta pleased that I was able to make a tough decision.


----------



## paul2641

First off there getting so cute Peg!

And Secondly that was a really cool decision you made there stopping yourself from getting 2 cute does to wait a few months to get some even better stock, Wait a go, And good luck!


----------



## Myia09

I know how hard waiting can be..I decided to wait too and its killing me. Good luck!


----------



## JadeIcing

Only you know what is best for you.


----------



## mistyjr

They are cute...


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Only you know what is best for you.


Part of it came about because I realized I have a lifetime commitment to Cyrano and if he makes it - he will always need a cage with us. Until today - I really didn't think he'd make it - but now I'm starting to have some hopes that he might. So I need to add him into the whole cage space equation (along with playtime equation).

It also came about from thinking about the fact that I have Penelope coming (I hope - she has to make it through weaning) and if I get two does - I'd want to breed them along with Athena and Nyx - which is FOUR litters.

I don't want four litters at one time and I'm trying to think about breeding cycles (how often I'll breed - how many I'll breed, etc).

So I think it is the best decision - and that doe has the one thing I really need to add to my lines right now - which is the massive bone structure/head shape, etc.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add one thing - when I decide who I'm keeping (if anyone) in a few weeks - y'all are going to be part of the naming process.

I think if I keep the steels they'll be named after Norse gods...and the light greys will be named after Greek & Roman gods & goddesses.


----------



## fuzz16

its good you are thinking about whats the smartest thing to do instead of being impulsive


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I forgot to add one thing - when I decide who I'm keeping (if anyone) in a few weeks - y'all are going to be part of the naming process.
> 
> I think if I keep the steels they'll be named after Norse gods...and the light greys will be named after Greek & Roman gods & goddesses.



Thats so nice of you.  :bunnydance:



Also..... I completely understand why your doing what your doing. (As far as your bunnies go). Have you decided which female your getting from Juan? from the pic's.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add one thing - when I decide who I'm keeping (if anyone) in a few weeks - y'all are going to be part of the naming process.
> 
> I think if I keep the steels they'll be named after Norse gods...and the light greys will be named after Greek & Roman gods & goddesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats so nice of you.  :bunnydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Also..... I completely understand why your doing what your doing. (As far as your bunnies go). Have you decided which female your getting from Juan? from the pic's.
Click to expand...


Well first of all - I HATE naming animals. So its doing a favor for me too. I think Mercury or Hermes went through three or four names before we finally decided on one.

As far as what I'm getting from Juan....I'm getting LG108 - here are her pictures..











Since she's living with Ali for a month or so - Ali will be helping to name her. I'll probably let Ali name her or we'll discuss two names and I'll make the final choice if I don't like one - but Ali wants to see her personality first.


----------



## paul2641

Oh LG108 seems extremely cute, I love how Lush that apple looks, In Ireland we don't get that red an apple, It looks gorgeous!

Why the hell am I talking about an apple when there is a cutie of a bunny in-front of me lol!


----------



## TinysMom

All I know Paul is that if that had been any of my girls with the apple in front of them for that photo - they'd be off the table with apple in mouth to find a place to go hide and eat it. They LOVE apple and I'll sit on the floor with a small apple and share it with them as a treat when all three girls are out playing.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I just did something really hard - but I know it was the right thing to do.
> 
> I emailed Juan and told him that I'd decided that it would be best for me to only take ONE doe for the rabbitry (at this time).
> 
> Even though it hurts - I think I really made the right decision. I have to think about ALL of my rabbits - the space I have - and so much more.
> 
> So I'm sorta disappointed and sorta pleased that I was able to make a tough decision.



A hard decision to make...but you show a lot of wisdom. Isn't it amazing how often we have to make changes in "The Plan"? We just never know what circumstances will come along.

It reminds me of the Proverb, "A man plans his way, but the Lord orders his steps."


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I just did something really hard - but I know it was the right thing to do.
> 
> I emailed Juan and told him that I'd decided that it would be best for me to only take ONE doe for the rabbitry (at this time).
> 
> Even though it hurts - I think I really made the right decision. I have to think about ALL of my rabbits - the space I have - and so much more.
> 
> So I'm sorta disappointed and sorta pleased that I was able to make a tough decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hard decision to make...but you show a lot of wisdom. Isn't it amazing how often we have to make changes in "The Plan"? We just never know what circumstances will come along.
> 
> It reminds me of the Proverb, "A man plans his way, but the Lord orders his steps."
Click to expand...

Karen - since I know we share the same faith - I'm sure you can understand what I'm about to say.

I really did a lot of praying over this - especially since it was such a hard decision to come to. However, I found that as I prayed about it and thought about it - I found myself drawn more and more to the picture of this gal and I felt a real peace about only getting her and not both girls. (As crazy as it sounds - I've been praying the other girl goes to a great home).

Now for a short update on Cyrano- he had a HUGE tummy this morning. I'm not sure if he got nursed or ate a lot - and I'm a bit worried he might be too full - so I didn't give him any formula. I'm going to make sure he pees by this afternoon though - I did notice he had poos so that is good.

I'm thinking maybe he finally got a good feeding from mama.


----------



## fuzz16

bunnys ears crossed for Cyrano...the fact hes still fighting means hes worth it


----------



## TinysMom

I am completely devastated right now - we lost the MOST PROMISING BUCK in Athena's litter - to enteritis I think (he had yellowish/green liquidy poops).

He was alive and healthy last night when I put them back i the cage - and he was alive earlier today but I just went in to say goodbye to them - and he was dead. It looked as if he'd just died a few moments earlier.

I think I'm gonna go cry and then get to work.


----------



## Fancy77

OH huni I am so sorry this is a hard loss for u


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm so sorry Peg. :hug:


----------



## irishbunny

:tears2:

That sucks so much! I'm really sorry


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm so sorry one of the down sides to breeding.


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> All I know Paul is that if that had been any of my girls with the apple in front of them for that photo - they'd be off the table with apple in mouth to find a place to go hide and eat it. They LOVE apple and I'll sit on the floor with a small apple and share it with them as a treat when all three girls are out playing.


Ahh that is so cute, It just proves your Rabbits aren't just breeding mules to you there individual creatures, They each have there own Characters and them characters have been carved out and formed from the love and affection you show towards them, All the playing you do with your bunnies gives them the playful spirit to go steal the apple instead of taking the pictures lol!

I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost the buck that showed the most potential, I really hope the rest do well!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> All I know Paul is that if that had been any of my girls with the apple in front of them for that photo - they'd be off the table with apple in mouth to find a place to go hide and eat it. They LOVE apple and I'll sit on the floor with a small apple and share it with them as a treat when all three girls are out playing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh that is so cute, It just proves your Rabbits aren't just breeding mules to you there individual creatures, *They each have there own Characters and them characters have been carved out and formed from the love and affection you show towards them, All the playing you do with your bunnies gives them the playful spirit to go steal the apple instead of taking the pictures lol!*
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you've lost the buck that showed the most potential, I really hope the rest do well!
Click to expand...

Paul - I'm sitting here in tears right now - partly over the loss of the baby (I'm on lunch break) and partly because your words mean so much to me - its like you captured the heart of who I am as a breeder.

For instance - Athena LOVES to periscope and until recently she rarely left the rabbitry. She loves to sit by the back door up against it so she can feel the breeze from underneath the door. 

Sophia used to love to sleep by the front door or in the hallway - but now that an old comforter is on the floor under a table by the fireplace - she loves to lay there and spends most of her time there. She thinks nothing of going up to the dogs and bumping them if they're in her way.

Nyx is sorta all over the place and she loves to pull stuff out of the trash - banana peels or apple cores especially. Whenever I sit on the floor with a treat - I can guarantee you that she will be the first one to come running if she's close enough to smell it.

And my boys? 

Mercury is "puppy" and he loves to follow us around like a puppy. He especially loves to follow Art if he's heading towards the office or bathroom. He stands up in his cage to beg for out time when I'm putting the girls back or just getting in the rabbitry in the morning.

Hermes is my happy-go-lucky little guy. Athena is currently in a different cage sorta in the middle of the rabbitry floor and he spent at least half an hour the other day doing laps around her cage and flirting with her. Is it any wonder that when he got put to bed - he did a dead bunny flop and slept for HOURS? (Mercury was thumping a lot when Hermes was running around Athena...).

My point? Each is so individual and has their likes and dislikes. They even prefer to be petted different ways and I have to approach them differently if I want their attention or to pay attention to them.

But I love them all.

I still wish that baby had lived - I was thinking about naming him "Pan"...

Oh well. I have to move on. Right?

I still have other babies here that need love and a home.

But he was just running and binkying a few hours ago...and I was telling him just how handsome he was.

I guess bunny heaven needed one more handsome flemish giant.


----------



## paul2641

The thing that I like about you Peg and what keeps bringing me back to every thread you make is the fact you see your rabbits as actual living creatures and equals to yourself, and not just money making machines with the logic of the more they breed the better, You care enough to not worry about the money aspect just the happiness that these bunnies will bring to many people, Keep it up, Hopefully more breeders like you will be born and we will have a very happy bunny world!


----------



## wabbitmom12

And how is our Cyrano doing today?


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But he was just running and binkying a few hours ago...and I was telling him just how handsome he was.
> 
> I guess bunny heaven needed one more handsome flemish giant.


I'm so sorry! It has been a rough couple of weeks. How are you holding up? :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> But he was just running and binkying a few hours ago...and I was telling him just how handsome he was.
> 
> I guess bunny heaven needed one more handsome flemish giant.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry! It has been a rough couple of weeks. How are you holding up? :hug:
Click to expand...

Honestly? Not well at all. 

I love Cyrano and I hope he makes it - but this buck was showing promise even though he was so young. I mean - even when he was born - Alicia noticed that his head was large - and as I watched him grow - his paws were big too. I could tell he was going to be big like his daddy and in fact - his head and face were like Mercury's so much. I was laughing at him and saying, "I can't call you Mercury II but you are sure gonna look like daddy...". 

Now he's gone.

I almost called Juan to cancel buying the doe - and I almost decided to just pull out of breeding altogether. 

These last three weeks have been hard - very very hard. 

I know I'll make it through - but right now - I almost want to throw in the towel.

I'm sure once I play with the babies some more - I will feel better.

But there is another baby now that I'm worried about (besides Cyrano) - so I'm going to work on formula feeding it in a bit.


----------



## wabbitmom12

ray: Hang in there. Hopefully the babies will soon be getting past the stage of "infant mortality". So heart breaking!


----------



## paul2641

Ahh I hope you stay strong Peg and hope that the kits do too!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry you lost the buck.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am so sorry you lost the buck.


Thanks Dave - and everyone else.

I don't think it would have hurt as much if it was a doe...but this buck - because he was a buck and I really felt he had show potential...well...I don't know.

I do have to share that the next smallest buck was a HAM today. I had the door to the cage open while I was checking babies, etc. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd go to jump out - I'd say "no" - he'd still jump out - I'd put him back in. 

He probably jumped out "8" times with me saying "no" the last 5 or 6 times...the last time I said no - he turned around and gave me the butt...then when I turned my attention to the other babies...you've guessed it...right?

HE JUMPED OUT.

With his stubborness I asked him if he'd been talking to his "Auntie Nyx"...

I just got done feeding three of the babies. Oh wow - it is so much easier now that they know how to eat and they WANT to eat. 

The little one I was worried about took 15 ccs. Cyrano took 12 and would have taken more - but I told him I'd be feeding him again in just a few hours and I wanted his tummy to settle since it still looked like he had some in it. Then I fed the next smallest baby - who BIT my finger when I turned to shoo Athena away from my leg because she was trying to nip at the spot where formula fell on me. I guess I wasn't feeding the baby fast enough - but they took 12 cc also.

I am going to start making even larger batches of formula. (This time when I made it - I added a tiny bit of pro-biotic in it).

I gotta say - these babies are bringing me joy....I guess that it is better to have loved and lost - than to have never loved at all...

even if it hurts when you lose them.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I do have to share that the next smallest buck was a HAM today. I had the door to the cage open while I was checking babies, etc. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd go to jump out - I'd say "no" - he'd still jump out - I'd put him back in.
> 
> He probably jumped out "8" times with me saying "no" the last 5 or 6 times...the last time I said no - he turned around and gave me the butt...then when I turned my attention to the other babies...you've guessed it...right?
> 
> HE JUMPED OUT.
> 
> With his stubborness I asked him if he'd been talking to his "Auntie Nyx"... *LOL*
> 
> I just got done feeding three of the babies. Oh wow - it is so much easier now that they know how to eat and they WANT to eat.
> 
> The little one I was worried about took 15 ccs. Cyrano took 12 and would have taken more - but I told him I'd be feeding him again in just a few hours and I wanted his tummy to settle since it still looked like he had some in it. Then I fed the next smallest baby - who BIT my finger *OUCH!! THOSE LITTLE ONES HAVE SHARP TEETH AND NAILS DON'T THEY!*


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry you lost the buck.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave - and everyone else.
> 
> I don't think it would have hurt as much if it was a doe...but this buck - because he was a buck and I really felt he had show potential...well...I don't know.
> 
> I do have to share that the next smallest buck was a HAM today. I had the door to the cage open while I was checking babies, etc. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd jump out - I'd put him back in. He'd go to jump out - I'd say "no" - he'd still jump out - I'd put him back in.
> 
> He probably jumped out "8" times with me saying "no" the last 5 or 6 times...the last time I said no - he turned around and gave me the butt...then when I turned my attention to the other babies...you've guessed it...right?
> 
> HE JUMPED OUT.
> 
> With his stubborness I asked him if he'd been talking to his "Auntie Nyx"...
> 
> I just got done feeding three of the babies. Oh wow - it is so much easier now that they know how to eat and they WANT to eat.
> 
> The little one I was worried about took 15 ccs. Cyrano took 12 and would have taken more - but I told him I'd be feeding him again in just a few hours and I wanted his tummy to settle since it still looked like he had some in it. Then I fed the next smallest baby - who BIT my finger when I turned to shoo Athena away from my leg because she was trying to nip at the spot where formula fell on me. I guess I wasn't feeding the baby fast enough - but they took 12 cc also.
> 
> I am going to start making even larger batches of formula. (This time when I made it - I added a tiny bit of pro-biotic in it).
> 
> I gotta say - these babies are bringing me joy....I guess that it is better to have loved and lost - than to have never loved at all...
> 
> even if it hurts when you lose them.
Click to expand...

AwwwWhat a cute post. I wish I could see you feeding them. I try to picture it in my mind. LOl.


----------



## silvermoon

I just wanted to say that I am so so sorry you lost the promising buck. I don't think I could stand it. 

Also, I agree with Paul. You are giving me faith that breeders truly can care for their animals like pets and not bank accounts. Working (well, volunteering) at the shelter I get so angry at the backyard dog breeders and all the baby kittens from irresponsible owners. It is a treat to come here and see responsible breeders. Just the fact that you will keep Cyrano (possibly at the expense of another doe) if he can't find a good home speaks volumes. 

Hang in there and thanks for sharing the story even though it is clearly painful for you sometimes.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks so much Silvermoon for those comments. The truth is - that I may be keeping another doe because she has nestbox eye and I can't get it to clear up at all. I think she's going to be blind in that one eye (I can't even see the eye most of the time). 

My attitude and belief is if I breed and get an ill baby that may need lifetime care - it is my responsibility to care for it the rest of its life. Period. No ifs...ands...or buts. The only exception would be if I found someone who saw the rabbit and fell in love with it and that rabbit seemed to like the person too. Then I would consider letting it go.

But I am responsible for EVERY rabbit I breed - whether that means finding them a good home - or providing them with a good home myself.

And I have some very good news....but first I have to share it by saying that I knwo that my news is good because I handled my babies from birth and know something about their personalities already. It is because of what I know from handling them that I can share this.

I DIDN'T lose my #1 buck - I lost my #2 buck who looked very much like him at first glance.

How do I know this?

My #2 buck HATED to be tranced and would fight me the whole time I tried to trance him. He loved pets - but he hated trancing.

My #1 buck likes pets ok - but he LOVES to be tranced and he will dream he's nursing and even give me tooth purrs if I rub his ears in a certain spot.

Tonight a friend told me to "go play with my bunnies" and I went and did so.

I decided just for grins to try and trance the buck I had left...and he tranced and did the exact same thing he always did. I then looked at him VERY closely and went out and looked at the head/body of the one I lost.

That confirmed it - I lost my #2 buck from Athena but I still have the #1 buck - who is currently having normal poops.

I will have to take his photos tomorrow - I am just so impressed with him.

I held him close and sorta teased him about hiding under his brothers/sisters when I found the other one.

I am really really liking this buck for his looks and his sweet personality. He is so much like his daddy that it his hilarious - he rolls his eyes at me like his daddy does and he responds to me much the same way that Mercury does.

I'm sorry I lost buck #2 as he was adorable and almost as nice as buck #1 - but I am so glad that I have this guy left.


----------



## Myia09

That is great it wasn't the more promising buck, but I still apologize for your loss! I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## undergunfire

Peg...I am so glad everything has worked out for you with that little buck!


BUT....uhm....a blind bunny :inlove:? I want pictures of her, even if in a PM! What is nestbox eye, exactly? I first fell in love with blind animals when I rescued a Shar Pei/Pit mix from a shelter back in NY when I was 12 years old. She was already 4 years old then and just passed away this past October . And then Benson (my foster) was my first blind bunny experience. For some reason blind animals seem to be so special and understanding.


----------



## irishbunny

Ah if I lived closer I would definitely take Cyrano  He sounds really sweet


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Peg...I am so glad everything has worked out for you with that little buck!
> 
> 
> BUT....uhm....a blind bunny :inlove:? I want pictures of her, even if in a PM! What is nestbox eye, exactly? I first fell in love with blind animals when I rescued a Shar Pei/Pit mix from a shelter back in NY when I was 12 years old. She was already 4 years old then and just passed away this past October . And then Benson (my foster) was my first blind bunny experience. For some reason blind animals seem to be so special and understanding.


Amy - she's not totally blind - but I think she'll be blind in that one eye. I've treated her and treated her and treated her some more and still yet - can't seem to get the infection to go away.

From a website I found..

[align=center] NEST-BOX EYE

 This is usually noticed when checking the kits in the nestbox or soon after they come out of the box. Mostoften due to some irritant in the box, hay dust or some other foreign matter. 

 SYMPTOMS

 Eyelids are stuck shut and fail to open on the tenth day. The area beneath the lower eyelid exudes a purulent milky white discharge. 

 TREATMENT

 Use a clean damp cottonbal to gently coax the eye open. Use more cottonballs to clean away the pus. then start treatment with an antibiotic eye ointment. Treat three times a day for up to four days. Also change nestbox litter if/when it is dirty. If caught early mostcases of nest-box eye are curable.
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I wish I could take videos and pictures and share more with y'all - but I just can't bring myself to do so right now as I know there are always people who will criticize for something.

But I will update you on the bunnies and hope to take more pictures over the weekend.

They're jumping out of the nestbox whenever they want and binkying around the cage...even the one-eyed girl and the runts. Cyrano was even running around and playing today.

I go over to the cage and open the door and sit there on the floor with them and they come jumping out and try to run around and explore. They will sometimes run to mama and she will sort of nudge them back to the cage or I might say, "Come back here.." in a playful tone and in a minute or two - they'll come running back.

Oftentimes - Athena will come up and sit beside me and give me kisses while I'm playing with the babies - for up to 3 or 4 minutes at a time. So I'll reach over and pet her and she'll pancake down for pets and then when I'm done - she'll start kissing me again.

Ali - I think Athena is going to be far different than we thought she might be....she may turn out to be a love-bug after all.

Anyway - all of the babies are looking good and I'll try to take pictures this weekend and share them with y'all...maybe I'll even set up a play area and get some videos of them playing.

Maybe..


----------



## SweetSassy

I hope you do.....I would love to see thebabies playing. inkbouce:


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ali - I think Athena is going to be far different than we thought she might be....she may turn out to be a love-bug after all.




How ever she turns out is fine. I just can't wait to have our princess home. :hug:


----------



## paul2641

Ahh please can we see videos PLEASE?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'm sorry about the baby but glad he wasn't who you thought he was! Glad to hear Cyrano is doing well. I hope the little girl with the bad eye recovers. Is the eye still shut?

I want to see pictures and video too!


----------



## TinysMom

I will think about doing a video or two - its just with a video I'm likely to accidentally focus in on something that's dirty or whatever - and I'm tired of being criticized and stuff. 

So I'll think about setting up a "safe place" where I can video tape or take photos and not worry about what folks think.

It is so nice to know that some of y'all care.

By the way - we have a new song based upon the work of Gilbert & Sullivan...

A lighthearted version of "I am the very model of a modern major-general"...

Robin can only come up with the first part - y'all will have to fill in the rest..

[align=center] *I am the very model of a modern Flemish baby bun*

* I like to run and jump a lot 'cause binkying - it is so fun*

* At chewing on you shoes and clothes you'll find I am second-to-none.*

* I love to tell hare-raising tales (I'm sorry for the awful pun)*[/align]


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Amy - she's not totally blind - but I think she'll be blind in that one eye. I've treated her and treated her and treated her some more and still yet - can't seem to get the infection to go away.
> 
> From a website I found..


[align=center]


> NEST-BOX EYE
> 
> This is usually noticed when checking the kits in the nestbox or soon after they come out of the box. Mostoften due to some irritant in the box, hay dust or some other foreign matter.
> 
> SYMPTOMS
> 
> Eyelids are stuck shut and fail to open on the tenth day. The area beneath the lower eyelid exudes a purulent milky white discharge.
> 
> TREATMENT
> 
> Use a clean damp cottonbal to gently coax the eye open. Use more cottonballs to clean away the pus. then start treatment with an antibiotic eye ointment. Treat three times a day for up to four days. Also change nestbox litter if/when it is dirty. If caught early mostcases of nest-box eye are curable.


[/align]Oh, wow....I hope her eye clears up then. I bet you caught it early! Let me know if you need prescription eye drops. I think I still have some left over from Benson to clear infections in eyes. I can mail it off to you tomorrow .


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oftentimes - Athena will come up and sit beside me and give me kisses while I'm playing with the babies - for up to 3 or 4 minutes at a time. So I'll reach over and pet her and she'll pancake down for pets and then when I'm done - she'll start kissing me again.
> 
> Ali - I think Athena is going to be far different than we thought she might be....she may turn out to be a love-bug after all.


:bunnyhug:AW! That is so sweet! Sounds like motherhood agrees with Miss Athena!

Our Velvet,AKA Flemmie witha Blue-i-tude, was such a sugar cube while Lil' Blue was still nursing. We expected that from Sweetie (hence her name)...but VELVET?!? Maybe all the hormones (pitocin?) helps them mellow out.

And I say...YES to videos!!! Please, please please?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> And I say...YES to videos!!! Please, please please?


But you folks have seen babies binky...

I'll think about it - gotta figure out the best time/place to do it. (I do have an idea though).


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And I say...YES to videos!!! Please, please please?
> 
> 
> 
> But you folks have seen babies binky...
Click to expand...

:bunnydance:But there's NO SUCH THING as seeing too many baby binkies!! In fact, I am WAY SHORT of my weekly Baby Binky Quota!!!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Actually - I came up with an idea I feel comfortable with.

I'm going to put a comforter/blanket out on the cement porch and surround the area with NIC panels and put the babies in the play area (or another thing I have I can use to set up a play area) - and then I'll take videos.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, that sounds like a great setup for photos and videos! And I have NEVER seen baby Flemmies binky, so I'm expecting you to make up for the past almost 25 years with some high quality Flemmie baby binks


----------



## Fancy77

I havent seen baby bunnies binky...I am so glad u have decided to get a video!!! Yeah!!! cuz u need to at leat do it for me ha ha ha. 

Peg if I see finger nails on the video i might have to gently joke with u about it...watch out!! LMAO


----------



## TinysMom

I'm uploading photos and videos now - the babies were NOT cooperative about binkying for the camera - but we'll try again tomorrow.

I tried to keep my hands and stuff out of the video (you will see Robin's). I guess I'm still really sensitive that someone I'd liked so much at one time and cared about could do that to me - I didn't realize how hurt I was till I tried SCRUBBING my hands (they were pink and red) and I realized that some of the "dirt" was age spots.

Gee thanks...my 81 year old mom has age spots..but me?

Oh well.

Pictures soon...


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - here is just a tiny taste of some of the photos...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

awww cute a Cherry Coke Bunny


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove: OMG.....How sweet!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh you KNOW I need THAT one for a caption contest! (promise I'll get the last one you sent me up tomorrow LOL)


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Oh you KNOW I need THAT one for a caption contest! (promise I'll get the last one you sent me up tomorrow LOL)


You can use ANY of them that you want....but trust me - there's more coming...


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - this is another one that's coming - and wait till you folks see the video where a baby is under the box and moving around with it...


----------



## SweetSassy

The baby bunnieslook big in the pictures. It amazes me how fast they grow 



They are adorable!!! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Still not done uploading and I need to tell you a binky story in a bit....but first - here are more pics..

[align=center]
























What's out there?




Oooh - let's give Robin baby bunny kisses...maybe then we can escape!














Keep kissing - I think she's getting distracted...




Hey....she almost tastes good too!



















Must give mom a bunny butt picture














I'm gonna get outta here by kissing the wall....how many kisses will it take for me to get loose?




What's a pancake?












































This one sat on Robin for the longest time - giving her kisses...




Still working on the wall....


















































[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

They are sooooocute!!! :inlove::inlove: 



I want one.......


----------



## TinysMom

Here are the last of the photos - one of them is a bit graphic as it is of Cyrano....

[align=center]



























































[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

:faint: Cuteness Overload!!


----------



## TinysMom

First video..


----------



## TinysMom

The other day I was talking to Ali on the telephone about organizing my house, etc. and how I wish Art had my curio cabinets put together. I bought them last June/July from Walmart and they've never been put together yet. I would like to use them for my Schleich collection and also my other figurines, etc.

I didn't realize that the walls were thin enough that Art could hear me in the bedroom...

Today when I woke up - I found this...

(removing photo for better image later)

We're missing the hardware for the second one - so I have to contact the company that made it.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The other day I was talking to Ali on the telephone about organizing my house, etc. and how I wish Art had my curio cabinets put together. I bought them last June/July from Walmart and they've never been put together yet. I would like to use them for my Schleich collection and also my other figurines, etc.
> 
> I didn't realize that the walls were thin enough that Art could hear me in the bedroom...
> 
> Today when I woke up - I found this...
> 
> 
> 
> We're missing the hardware for the second one - so I have to contact the company that made it.


:great:What a man! You better hang onto that one Peggy!


----------



## paul2641

WoW the bunnies are absolutely amazing I think it is so cute that there small enough to fit through the bars of the run!


----------



## Fancy77

OMG I just OD'd on cuteness...thx soo soo much for sharing!!!!

Art is such a good man!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

That was sweet of Art


----------



## hartleybun

:adorable: cuteness overload - some of those pics contained images of cute bunny whiskers..not to mentionbeing cutewith a box..:faint:

btw: way to go Art, what a lovely thing to do


----------



## irishbunny

*paul2641 wrote: *


> WoW the bunnies are absolutely amazing I think it is so cute that there small enough to fit through the bars of the run!



Haha I remember last Summer when I had my babies out in the run and one got through the bars, I almost had a heart attack because if they ran there was no hope for them lol!

They are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

Another update -but no pics right now.

I just got done working with Cyrano for a bit. He felt a bit feverish and his privates are a bit swollen - and his tummy was really really full. I am really praying he makes it to (and through) weaning - but to be honest with you - everytime I see him with the others - I ask myself, "What are you thinking? You know you're gonna lose him". I just gave him some gas meds - a teeny tiny bit of Baytril cause it looked like he might have an infection - and some pedialyte (bubble gum flavor) and water mixed together. He's eating solids - drinking from the water bottle - but its the fact that his tummy was so swollen (maybe he'd just eaten though) and that his privates are a bit swollen. About ten minutes after I worked with him - I noticed he was eating some hay in the cage and then snuggled up next to other bunnies. When I felt him - it felt like his temp had gone down noticeably.

The other babies are growing so fast...I was telling Ali tonight that I'd almost put one of them beside Theresa for size comparison....it may not weigh as much as Theresa but I bet its close to her size.

Other than that - things are going somewhat ok. 

I'll share more later - but I have other stuff I need to/want to do right now.


----------



## SweetSassy

ray: I'm saying a prayer for Cyrano. I hope he makes it. 



Are the babies almost a month now? They are just :adorable:


----------



## TinysMom

The oldest litter was three weeks old on Thursday or Friday....and the youngest litter was 3 weeks old yesterday or today if I remember right.

I can't believe how big they're growing - at least the bigger ones.

I have more to share later and get input on....in a bit - maybe later tonight/early am - maybe later on...not sure yet.


----------



## paul2641

Oh god they are getting older very fast soon they'll be off to there new homes, Do you have any of them rehomed yet?


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh god they are getting older very fast soon they'll be off to there new homes, Do you have any of them rehomed yet?


Not only are they NOT rehomed yet - I haven't even tried to rehome them.

For one thing - we're still 5 weeks away from weaning....minimum. The smaller ones will stay with mama longer if she will keep nursing them.

In addition - while I have my eye on certain ones and am thinking they might be "showable" or even worth breeding from...I really won't know for sure until they're about 4-6 months old. 

I can tell you that the smaller ones most likely will be rehomed around 10-12 weeks of age but probably not any sooner than that. In fact, I have to look at the list of shows to figure out when I'll be willing to take them to shows to find them homes that way.

You have to understand - where I live - the mentality is "big rabbit = meat rabbit = supper". 

I understand that mindset - and I don't get mad at people for what they eat - it just won't be MY rabbits that they eat.

So I will mainly be looking for my rabbits to be rehomed with people at bunny shows who already know about bunnies or people who are specifically looking for flemish giants that come across my website (when I have it up).

In other words....no big hurry right now.

You've seen how we've gone from 17 to 12 - and not even at the weaning process yet. The loss of that buck last week was a major shocker as he'd been one of the healthiest ones - so I'm not counting on anything for sure until everyone is at least 12 weeks old or has been away from mama for at least 2-3 weeks.

Imagine how you would feel if you bought a rabbit from me - and it had only been away from mama for maybe 2 days...and it died 2 days later because it wasn't through with the whole weaning process/being away from mama (even if it was 8 weeks old). You'd be heartbroken - I'd be heartbroken...and it would be the loss of a bunny that MAYBE I could have saved.

With that said - I KNOW that I'm keeping Cyrano if he makes it and it looks like I'll be keeping the little girl who got nestbox eye because I got to see her eye today - and she'd definitely blind on that side.

I know many breeders who would have put her down for that - because you can't really sell it as a pet bunny - you don't want to sell it as a pedigreed bunny because you don't want your name attached to a defective bunny. 

Instead - I will just love on her and let her live out her life here (unless someone (like Amy) who has a gift for working with blind bunnies) were to come along and want her and I saw that she liked them. But even then - I'd probably have to really think about it - because remember - my goal isn't to get them a bunny - it is to find the RIGHT home for my bunnies.

I do have some decisions to make that I'm going to post in the next post and I would really appreciate everyone's input on....if I can bring myself to figure out how to write it so it makes sense.


----------



## TinysMom

I want to share some things with y'all and get some good feedback. I appreciate your honesty and love of my bunnies and interest in our lives...and I've been talking to others too but I just need to think this through.

I am hoping to not hear "oh just keep them all" or "how can you rehome them?" etc. etc. etc. I need to remember that saying "yes" to one bunny now - might mean saying "no" to another bunny further on down the road.

So - right now I have five rabbits in my "herd". Athena will be bred one more time (and I'm still struggling on that breeding - who to breed her to) - and Sophia is retiring. Nyx will be bred when Athena is bred and the new girl is bred....so I'll have three litters later this spring.

In addition to the five I currently have - I'm currently planning on getting the light grey girl from Juan - and hopefully Penelope - who is a white doe. That will give me 7 adults...plus any babies I keep for breeding purposes.

When I decided to start breeding - I wanted to work on light greys. We'd already decided (but hadn't told the forum) that we were getting Nyx - so I knew I'd have a black doe. When we went to see Jack - he had told me he had four rabbits I could choose from that would be good for interbreeding due to coloring AND strengths and weaknesses. He didn't have Hermes pedigree in front of him - but he was thinking he carried black - which would work well with Nyx coming and so we thought, "We'll breed for black and light grey".

When I got Hermes' pedigree - I saw he didn't carry black - he carried steel. I was a bit concerned about this because from what I've been told - steel can be a hard color to work with - it can take a while to see if you have the color right when the babies are young.

So now I face the decision - do I work on steel also? What about white? Black?

Of the offspring I have right now - there are a few that look promising. Two of them are steel from Hermes/Sophia. They are steel but from my understanding - that means that they carry light grey and white (after their parents). I could keep them and breed the daughter back to Hermes and get whites - and breed the son to Penelope when she's old enough and get whites - and not get the white coat that is not as great when you breed two whites together (its like it has a different texture)?

But I also really like two of the ones from Mercury/Athena - and it gives me hope that Mercury is going to produce offspring like his father (Jack Langely's BEST buck) does. While there are a couple of smaller ones in that litter...this litter is turning out really nice.

The issue isn't nearly as much about money - I can afford the cages and I can afford the food. Its about the breeding decisions I will face (like who to breed with who) and the quality of life the animals can have - PARTICULARLY the bucks. I'm tempted to keep Mercury's son for sure - because you never know when you're going to lose a buck and his son is VERY VERY nice so far. But do I keep a doe too? 

I think its important for me to remember that these steels and the one light grey in that litter - are my last opportunity to keep anything from Sophia (who is also from Mercury's father). And Athena is only going to have one more litter before she moves on.

Any input?


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Hi Peg, no input on your last question (maybe later), I'm just catching up on the last pages of your blog.
Wow, the babies are so big now, and so much has been going on with you!
I'm sorry to hear people are giving you a hard time about any messes, and your hands in particular. I'm like the person wo said she had to look back to see what that was about.. I too never noticed your hands.
Please don't get shy with us, most of us here understand about "mess" (I certainly have lots of pictures of my house in a state I really don't want to show), and "working people's hands". (Dirt on your hands should be a badge of pride, you're working hard!).
Also sorry to hear you lost some of the babies. They are all so cute! Poor little Cyrano, I hope he makes it alright. He's gone through so much already.

Love the pictures, especially the little one kissing the wall made me LOL. The video was fun to watch too.
I love how much you work with those babies, they are so loving and social already!
Please do keep us updated with more pictures and videos.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Hilde for your comments - I'm staying up all night (hence the late/early posting) but I've been thinking about sharing some things I've been noticing about the babies. I hope you enjoy my observations so far.

First of all - Cyrano. Man - I keep hoping he'll make it - but I keep looking at him and the littermates and going, "There is no way you'll ever make it." I will be surprised not only IF he makes it - but if he gets larger than a lionhead (I halfway expect him to be a netherland dwarf sized flemish giant if he makes it). He is so funny though - he knows his name and he knows our voices and he'll come towards us when he smells formula or hears his name. He LOVES his formula and eats it up really good - but he drizzles it on him and even though I wipe him off - his littermates "help" him to clean up by grooming him - to the point where he has several bald spots on his neck, etc.

He loves being held and cooed at and he loves pets. Sometimes when he's awake - he runs and binkies and doesn't seem to notice that he's less than 1/6 the size of his littermates - he's just happy to be himself. 

I was praising him tonight for having a couple of really good poops because I'd been worried about him a bit.

I really hope he makes it - but if he doesn't - I'm going to have a lot of fond memories of the time I've spent with him and it will be worth every moment of feeding him formula, etc. I need to get more pictures of him and maybe a video of me feeding him to have (just in case).

Next I'll share about the biggest buck in Athena's litter. WOW...I swear he doubled in size in the last couple of days. He is such a sweetheart. He loves to be tranced while laying on his back and if I pet his ears he'll give me tooth purrs. He will move his lips like he's dreaming of nursing and he's just so precious. It is gonna sound strange - but so often he gives me the same look/facial expressions of Mercury - it is so cute. I am really amazed at what a little love-bug he is because it did take me a bit of time to socialize his parents.

His sister who is about the same size is a "second mother" to the litter. She goes around frequently and grooms everyone - especially the runts and Cyrano and the little girl with the eye problems. I think she is the one Robin used to call "Licky" because she licks the others so much. She loves to run and play also - but whenever the bunnies are all settling down - she will start licking them till they go to sleep. A couple of times Cyrano has seen her coming and run away from her - I suspect she is part of the reason he's missing some fur. Other times - he seems to seek her out and sleep right beside her.

One of the two other little runty ones is such a sweetheart - talk about giving kisses and loving people. She/he (I forget which sex it is) - sits at the corner of the nest box and waits for me to bring the syringe of formula over and then laps the formula from the syringe and waits for me to come over again. I can hold him/her and feed them - but they prefer to eat it that way - and they'll take 10 or so cc's at a time. Then I'll get kisses of thanks if I hold my fingers out - and then the rabbit starts to eat or groom itself or maybe just go to sleep - depending upon how full the tummy is.

One of the medium sized girls is hilarious - she binkies and falls over - a lot. I think she's the one that binkied head first into the coke box (into the closed side) and made the box move with the force of her binky when she leapt into it. She is still not used to her size and how she's growing - she's healthy and can run just fine - but try to binky and she's a klutz.

Finally - the little girl who is blind in one eye. Oh what a character she is. She's gonna be a real DIVA bun - let me tell you. Pick her up and she fights like crazy - she hates having the ointment on her eye (even though its obvious it makes her better). Try to offer her formula from the syringe and she fights you and won't open her mouth and twists and turns. Then she eats a bit and guzzles down the rest of the syringe and licks her lips - but when you bring another syringe over - she fights you all over again. When you finally give into her and put her down - she flicks you off for AT LEAST the first three hops - and then turns around to look at you and make sure you saw her.

Anyway - that is a description of some of the babies. It really is amazing how even at this age you can pick out the more sociable ones and the diva ones and stuff...


----------



## hartleybun

*TinysMom wrote: *


> So I will mainly be looking for my rabbits to be rehomed with people at bunny shows who already know about bunnies or people who are specifically looking for flemish giants that come across my website (when I have it up).
> 
> In other words....no big hurry right now.
> 
> You've seen how we've gone from 17 to 12 - and not even at the weaning process yet. The loss of that buck last week was a major shocker as he'd been one of the healthiest ones - so I'm not counting on anything for sure until everyone is at least 12 weeks old or has been away from mama for at least 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Imagine how you would feel if you bought a rabbit from me - and it had only been away from mama for maybe 2 days...and it died 2 days later because it wasn't through with the whole weaning process/being away from mama (even if it was 8 weeks old). You'd be heartbroken - I'd be heartbroken...and it would be the loss of a bunny that MAYBE I could have saved.
> 
> With that said - I KNOW that I'm keeping Cyrano if he makes it and it looks like I'll be keeping the little girl who got nestbox eye because I got to see her eye today - and she'd definitely blind on that side.
> 
> I know many breeders who would have put her down for that - because you can't really sell it as a pet bunny - you don't want to sell it as a pedigreed bunny because you don't want your name attached to a defective bunny.
> 
> Instead - I will just love on her and let her live out her life here (unless someone (like Amy) who has a gift for working with blind bunnies) were to come along and want her and I saw that she liked them. But even then - I'd probably have to really think about it - because remember - my goal isn't to get them a bunny - it is to find the RIGHT home for my bunnies.


i know im selectively quoting but these bits really struck me. it is most heartwarming to read of a breeder who cares so deeply about the animals she breeds. your care and concern for these bunnies shines thru your blog and that truly is a wonderful thing.:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

First of all Donna - thanks for your comments. They really do mean a lot to me and I do care for my animals a lot and often call them "the kids". Then again - I notice many other folks on the forum do this too...

Secondly - I don't suppose that there is anyone here who would be willing to make me a new avatar is there? I have tried but I just can't seem to do it (I tried over a year ago though). I just realized that other than Zeus - everyone in my avatar is either gone (George got rehomed) - or dead. I need something that shows the living....

Now to share some other things I've been wanting to share.

*IF* we decide to breed for steel - I'd mentioned we were thinking of names of Norse gods, etc - but the more we talked about the idea...we didn't like it. We talked about going with Wild West legends and heroes instead (Pecos Bill,Judge Roy Bean (who lived not far from here), Lilly Langtree (I may have misspelled her name) - who the Judge was fascinated by, etc. etc. We mentioned names like Sam Houston and oh...I forget who all else. But since the name of the rabbitry will include "Texas legends"...we thought maybe Wild West characters.

Then Robin mentioned I could go with "gun" names...like "Remington" Steel for the buck (yep - a play on the tv show) - or "Beretta" for the girl.

We tossed around names of actors/actresses who starred in Wild West movies - like John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, etc. etc. (Or I could go with character names from their movies - with each litter based on a different movie).

I will also need a "theme" if I breed the whites...because I want to stick to Greek & Roman gods/goddesses for the light grey. And yes - Hermes and Penelope will still keep their names.

So I'd like to hear ideas about themes...if you want to share.


----------



## TinysMom

I came across some photos from a month ago that I took - the last bunch is for Paul...but the first ones are of Hermes sleeping the way he loves to - dead bunny flop with his mouth twitching as he sleeps.

Enjoy....and yeah...I know the tiles were filthy at the time - they've since been cleaned (again). 

(Paul - yours will be in the next post).

[align=center]




















[/align]


----------



## hartleybun

if you go down the jersey lily route (lily langtry) theres a wealth of names to be had for the young bucks in that doe's life.the old west seems a great source of inspiration given your location - tho it's the james gang and the clanton gang that keep springing to mind perhaps not the best examples for young bunnies!

in keeping with the greek pantheon, there's always the roman one.


----------



## TinysMom

Last month shortly before a major cage cleaning day - I heard a rattling around in a cage. I peeked in the rabbitry and Peaches had her oatmeal container stuck on top of her head and was wandering around her cage trying to get it off. 

Of course I couldn't help laughing as I went to grab the camera....unfortunately - she figured out how to get the oatmeal container off her head before I got the camera in there....so here is her reaction to my laughter about her antics...

As you can tell - she'd been sneezing. We were having weird weather and several of the rabbits started sneezing as the temps dipped down low...plus we'd brought in a new bale of hay and I think that set some of them off too for it seemed dusty (Art & I had problems with it also).

[align=center]
















[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I am so hesitant to post this pictures I just posted - but please understand that several bunnies - including Peaches - were in a molt....and when you have a lot of bunnies - that fur can build up pretty fast.

I think from now on I'm only taking pictures AFTER cage cleaning.....


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add Wolfman Jack lived in this area and had a radio show down here....we could go with radio personalities!


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Peg u have a lot on your mind. which is cool to read how u process all this information b4 u jump into anything. U just dont do anything willy-nilly u take the time to mull over it all and all the possibilities. 

I didnt realize all the different possibilities there were for what ever color or type of bunny u would like to produce. 

I have no idea about breeding b4 I started reading your blogs. it is wonderful to read and thx so much for sharing


----------



## TinysMom

There is SO much to think about when you get into breeding. When I started out - I made the mistake that many newbies made (I bred lionheads first) - and that is I focused on COLOR first. I also didn't know what I was doing in getting rabbits - except I knew I was getting rabbits with good type (judges always commented that my rabbits had nice "type").

But when you're breeding for show - you need to think about the "standard of perfection" which states what the ideal rabbit for that breed should look like. You need to learn what the faults are - what the disqualifications are - and how to tell a "good" animal from a bad one (as far as breeding goes).

Then you have to consider color - which you might think you'd place at the top of the list - and you do need to know some color genetics - but it is better (in my humble opinion) to breed together two well-typed animals that have a decent chance of giving you the color you want (or a color that can work with the color you want) - than it is to focus on color and produce animals of poor body type. 

In lionheads - people are working on something like 16 or so colors - and the genetics behind them is fascinating. With flemish giants - there are 7 colors approved by ARBA for showing - that makes it much easier.

You also need to put your most money/attention (thought?) on your herd buck. I am VERY pleased with Mercury - even though I am also wanting a buck from Juan if the breeding he's doing this spring gives a good litter. 

Once you have that herd buck though - you have to see - can he produce as well or better than himself? 

I'm fortunate in the fact that Jack Langely's best buck seems to produce fairly predictable litters - at least with one particular doe. Mercury is very much like his father and older brother from an earlier breeding - and even as I look at the #1 buck in this litter - I can see where I think he's going to follow in his father's ability to produce nice litters. (Can you tell I'm psyched?)

So then it comes down to....what am I going to do in case I lose my buck? Anything can go through a herd at any time - you need to have a backup buck if possible. This is one of the reasons I'm watching Mercury's son so much...and considering - "should I keep him?"

You see - Hermes is a nice buck too - BUT - he carries steel - and he has different faults and strengths. 

I need to look at each doe - and each buck - and try to figure out what they bring to the breeding as far as strengths and weaknesses.

Have I lost you yet?

:shock:

My next questions that I'm dealing with now are....who will I breed Athena to next time?

I only want to breed her one more time and then I want to send her to Ali so she can live her life as a pampered pet. After having 11 babies in her first litter and trying to keep 17 alive total...she deserves to live a life of rest. 

But do I breed Athena with Mercury again because I know they do well together? Do I breed her to Hermes (since I know I want to breed Mercury to Nyx) to see what they can produce? Will their strengths and weaknesses work together to produce show babies - or just cute babies?

I don't have the answer to that yet - which is ok since I'm not breeding for a few months.

But it is stuff like this I have to think about...especially when it comes to deciding whether or not to keep babies. 

I know I"m losing Sophia from my breeding program - but she is a NICE does - do I keep a daughter from her even if it is steel? Do I keep her son that is steel? Or do I just let her genetics go?

So much to consider...and pray about - and ponder.

Then you add into that the fact that I have to consider their personalities too. I would never want to breed two stand-offish rabbits together (not that my flemish are that way). 

But I do keep temperament in mind when breeding - which is part of why I bred Athena to Mercury - because at that time - Athena and Hermes were both a bit ... well...not the friendliest. I mean - they're sweethearts. But I wanted babies that would be loving...and so far - a good portion of them are (but that one girl who flicks me off...she's gonna be a challenge).

Yeah - there is a LOT to breeding....but I don't regret it.


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add that I have a couple of goals I'm thinking about and praying about.

I'd like to be confident enough in my own lines of flemish that I'm developing - that I will show next year in Lebanon, PA in February (2011) and at the Ohio State Convention in May of 2011.

That is sort of my "first" goal as far as building my own lines because right now - they're mostly Jack Langely's lines that I've happened to put together.

Nyx's babies will be the first time I bring in another line...


----------



## Fancy77

lol u didnt loose me but gave me more insight to your thoughts. I know when I was looking into Flemish I had breeders tell me either they breed for show type or for personality...it never seemed to me that they did both. But that is just in the little experience I had. 

I am looking forward to the show here in MN...I think in March I hope to see a lot of ppl from RO and of course a lot of flemish


----------



## SweetSassy

Peg....I hopeI can meet you when you come to Ohio in 2011. 

Also.....I see nothing wrong with the pic's you posted. Peaches is a doll Lionheads are one of my favorite breeds. 

Wow....You have alot on your mind. With Athena. Do you want the same kinda babies againif you breed her to Mercury again? Even though they make beautiful babies. Or would you rather breed her to someone else and see what you get? 



What color is Hermes eyes? :inlove: I'm curious.


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> Wow....You have alot on your mind. With Athena. Do you want the same kinda babies againif you breed her to Mercury again? Even though they make beautiful babies. Or would you rather breed her to someone else and see what you get?
> 
> 
> 
> What color is Hermes eyes? :inlove: I'm curious.


April - Hermes' eyes are red/pink. He is called "REW" or Red (Ruby) eyed white - in the lionhead breed.

Now for a short genetics lesson. In order to get a REW - both parents MUST carry at least one gene that gives the red eyed white. It is a recessive trait - in the fact that you need both genes (one from each parent) to get this. However - the offspring of REWs ALWAYS carry it - because all they can carry on that particular gene from the REW parent - is the REW coloring.

Also - the REW gene - when you have it on both genes (one from mom - one from dad) - acts like a couch cover and "covers up" whatever coloring the rabbit would have otherwise.

Let me give you an example. Let's pretend for a moment that both Athena and Mercury carried the REW gene - and I got a white baby from them. That baby would be white - but it would ALSO carry the genetics (hidden under the white) for light grey babies - because both parents are light grey.

Have I lost everyone? I hope not.

Now here is another tricky one. We know that Hermes carries steel. Steel is "dominant" over light grey - which means if it is present it "should" show itself (I hear of it also showing up sometimes several generations later - so it really is a mystery to me). 

However - Hermes has 3 babies remaining in his litter. Two are steel - one is light grey. This means that his light grey baby will carry the REW gene - but NOT the steel gene. The other two will carry both the steel gene (since they are steel) and the REW gene.

Anyway - the decision I'm facing is - do I repeat a breeding I think I'm liking a lot...OR...do I try breeding Athena to Hermes which will give me possibly some steel babies out of her. (This is part of why deciding about steel is so important).

Also - I am remembering that I will be breeding Nyx and I really think I want her bred to Mercury as they are my two best rabbits (in my opinion). Their personalities are "out there" a bit - they're the most...interesting buns with the most curiosity. I have a feeling that will be a VERY INTERESTING litter. Which means that either Hermes won't get used (if I use Mercury with both girls) - OR - he will get used with the new girl. Hmm...do I want steels from Juan's lines?

Yeah - its sorta a hard decision - glad I have time to think through it all.


----------



## irishbunny

Peaches is so cute! Don't think I have ever seen pics of her before, love her colour


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Grace - her full name is "Peaches N Cream" because she's a tort otter. We also had "Cookies N Cream" (chocolate otter) and "Blueberries N Cream" (blue otter).


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> lol u didnt loose me but gave me more insight to your thoughts. I know when I was looking into Flemish I had breeders tell me either they breed for show type or for personality...it never seemed to me that they did both. But that is just in the little experience I had.
> 
> I am looking forward to the show here in MN...I think in March I hope to see a lot of ppl from RO and of course a lot of flemish


Denise - good luck at the show - I hope you really enjoy it. I know that breeders will frequently breed for one or the other - I just like to take both into consideration and then once they're born and are able to play - I like to work with them to "develop" their personalities and encourage them to get used to people and see people as "friends".

A large portion of my bunnies will go to people immediately and let them pet them and stuff - and one of my very best rabbits I ever produced (for lionheads) loved the little girl who also showed her - to the point that he let her dress him up in an outfit and put him in a Barbie car for a pet contest. I understood later that she often dressed him up and carried him around the house...and he loved it.

He's the same buck who litter trained himself and would pull his litterbox to the front of the cage every other day so that I would clean it for him.


----------



## SweetSassy

Wow...... Lots of info, but I understand what your saying. 



Sounds like you can go either way with Athena. You just have to make the decision too what you want. Your right, good thing you have some time to think about it.


----------



## paul2641

Ahh my brain is addled I had alot of catching up to do, But all I can say is Peg it is your herd you will make the best decisions for it you see them on a daily basis you interact with them, You know them we don't know them all that well, As you said you have another few months go with what your gut tells you.

My personal opinion go with what is proven if it is your last litter out of the doe, But as I said go with your gut feeling.

Oh and those pictures of Peaches N Cream are ever so cute MOARz please lol!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Just an idea, but since it's Tiny's Texas Legends, maybe you could name them after Texas cities. Youwouldn't run out of names.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Just an idea, but since it's Tiny's Texas Legends, maybe you could name them after Texas cities. Youwouldn't run out of names.


[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Texas on a First-name Basis*
[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_by Luke Warm_[/font] 

 [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Of the roughly 2,000 town names on the official state map, over 400 of them are first names. Nearly all the familiar names are there, as well as a few exotic or archaic ones. Towns were named after founders, settlers, first postmasters and storkeepers (often the same person), heroes, politicians, railroad engineers, railroad officials, surveyors, lawmen and at least one ranchhand. Many were named after women, although the ratio of male-named towns outnumbers towns named after women 242 to 175.[/font] [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*


Towns Named after Male first names*: (242)
Abner, Ace, Adrian, Albert, Alexander, Alfred, Allen, Alton, Alvin, Ambrose, Andres, Andy, Angus, Anson, Anthony, Antonio, Arney, Art, Arthur, Asa, Augustus, Austin, Bailey, Barry, Bedford, Benjamin, Bernard, Betram, Bob, Boyd, Brad, Brady, Brice, Brooks, Bruce, Bryan, Bryce, Buck, Buford, Burgess, Burke, Burton, Calvin, Cameron, Carey, Carl, Carlos, Carson, Carter, Carey, Charles, Charlie, Chester, Clark, Claude, Clay, Clayton, Cleo, Clint, Clyde, Coy, Craig, Curtis, Dale, Dalllas, Dalton, Damon, Dan, Daniel, Davy, Dean, Dell, Dennis, Denny, Dewey, Dexter, Diego, Donie, Douglas, Doyle, Dudley, Dwight, Earle, Eddy, Edgar, Elbert, Elgin, Elliot, Elmo, Elton, Ely, Enoch, Ephriam, Erwin, Esteban, Everett, Ewell, Felipe, Fernando, Floyd, Forrest, Fostoria, Frank, Franklin, Fred, Frederick, Gabriel, Gary, George, Glen, Glenn, Graham, Grant, Gregg, Gus, Guy, Hamlin, Hampton, Harrold, Henry, Herbert, Herman, Hiram, Howard, Iago, Ike, Ira, Irby, Ivan, Jack, Jacob, Jake, James, Jasper, Jay, Jeff, Jim, Jimmy, Joaquin, Joel, John, Jose, Joshua, Juan, Jud, Justin, Keith, Kelly, Kent, Kermit, King, Knox, Kyle, Lamar, Laurel, Laurence, Lee, Leo, Leon, Leland, Leonard, Leroy, Lewis, Lloyd, Lorenzo, Luis, Luther, Marco, Marshall, Mart, Martin, Marvin, Matthew, Maurice, Melvin, Milburn, Miguel, Miles, Milton, Mitchell, Monroe, Morris, Morton, Neal, Newt, Newton, Nolan, Norman, Oliver, Ollie, Oscar, Otis, Patrick, Paul, Pedro, Perry, Preston, Quanah, Ralph, Randall, Ray, Raymond, Reagan, Rex, Ricardo, Riley, Rob, Roddy, Roland, Roscoe, Roy, Rudolph, Rush, Russell, Ryan, Scott, Sherman, Sidney, Silas, Solomon, Sterling, Sylvester, Taylor, Temple, Terrell, Thomas, Travis, Trent, Troy, Valentine, Van, Vernon, Vicente, Victor, Vincent, Warren, Washington, Wayne, Weldon, Wendell, Wesley, Whon, Willard, William, Wilson, Winfield, Wylie, Ygnacio 


[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Towns Named after Female names*: (175)
Ada, Adell, Ady, Agnes, Alice, Althea, Aldine, Allison, Alma, Amanda, Amelia, Amy, Angelina, Anna, Anneta, Ashley, Aubrey, Audrey, Augusta, Aurelia, Aurora[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"], Bebe, Belle, Bess, Bessie, Bettie, Bettina, Beverly, Beulah, Bonnie, Bonita, Camilla, Caterina, Celeste, Charlotte, Chita, Clairette, Crystal, Daphne, Davilla, Dawn, Delia, Della, Desdemona, Diana, Dixie, Delores, Donna, Dora, Ebony, Edna, Elba, Elena, Elizabeth, Ella, Ellen, Elmina, Eloise, Elsa, Emma, Emory, Eola, Era, Erna, Estelle, Etta, Eula, Eunice, Fairlie, Fairy, Fate, Fay, Flo, Flora, Florence, Frances, Francitas, Gail, Gayle, Geneva, Gladys, Grace, Gustine, Helena, Hilda, Holly, Hope, Hub, Ida, Ilka, Inez, Iola, Irene, Isabel, Jane, Jean, Jewell, Jo, Josephine, Joy, Joyce, June, Karen, Kate, Katherine, Katy, LaRose, Lela, Leigh, Leila, Lena, Leona, Lesley, Lillian, Lillie, Linn, Lissie, Lois, Lolita, Lora, Lorena, Lorraine, Lotta, Lou, Louisa, Lydia, Lynn, Madison, Margaret, Margarita, Maria, Marion, Martha, Mary, Maud, May, Melissa, Mercedes, Merle, Merrill, Mildred, Minerva, Mona, Monica, Mozelle, Myra, Myrtle, Nancy, Natalia, Nell, Ola, Olga, Olive, Orla, Pansy, Patricia, Paulina, Pearl, Peggy, Penelope, Perlita, Polly, Ramona, Rebecca, Rhoda, Rosely, Rosita, Rowena, Roxana, Sarita, Thalia, Thelma, Velma, Vera, Victoria, Viola, Violet, Vivian, Winnie, and Zella [/font]


http://www.texasescapes.com/TOWNS/Texas-on-a-First-name-Basis.htm

HINT: We're NOT going ot use the name Peggy.


----------



## SweetSassy

NamesI like:

Forrest, Bryce, Leland, Knox(sort of)



Belle, Emma, Lillian


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Then you have to consider color - which you might think you'd place at the top of the list - and you do need to know some color genetics - but *it is better (in my humble opinion) to breed together two well-typed animals that have a decent chance of giving you the color you want (or a color that can work with the color you want) - than it is to focus on color and produce animals of poor body type.
> *



EXACTLY!! 

Awhile back I was speaking to an ARBA judge at one of the shows about how the black Flemmies, and how they sometimes have a few rusty-colored patches. I made the comment that when we found a female to be the breeding partner, we wanted to make sure she didn't have any rusty spots. But the judge stopped me and said a very WISE thing: "Body type matters so much more than color. An animal with perfect coloring, but poor type, will never go far. We put so much more emphasis on how the rabbit is built. Color is a very minor deduction on the Flemish show table." 


That is not to say that you can ignore color altogether, of course. But I think the judge was saying basically the same thing that you are, Peg: work with your best built rabbits. Color combos are important, but ultimately you want to consistently produce show-winning body types.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea, but since it's Tiny's Texas Legends, maybe you could name them after Texas cities. Youwouldn't run out of names.
> 
> 
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Texas on a First-name Basis*
> [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]_by Luke Warm_[/font]
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Of the roughly 2,000 town names on the official state map, over 400 of them are first names. Nearly all the familiar names are there, as well as a few exotic or archaic ones. Towns were named after founders, settlers, first postmasters and storkeepers (often the same person), heroes, politicians, railroad engineers, railroad officials, surveyors, lawmen and at least one ranchhand. Many were named after women, although the ratio of male-named towns outnumbers towns named after women 242 to 175.[/font] [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*
> 
> 
> Towns Named after Male first names*: (242)
> Abner, Ace, Adrian, Albert, Alexander, Alfred, Allen, Alton, Alvin, Ambrose, Andres, Andy, Angus, Anson, Anthony, Antonio, Arney, Art, Arthur, Asa, Augustus, Austin, Bailey, Barry, Bedford, Benjamin, Bernard, Betram, Bob, Boyd, Brad, Brady, Brice, Brooks, Bruce, Bryan, Bryce, Buck, Buford, Burgess, Burke, Burton, Calvin, Cameron, Carey, Carl, Carlos, Carson, Carter, Carey, Charles, Charlie, Chester, Clark, Claude, Clay, Clayton, Cleo, Clint, Clyde, Coy, Craig, Curtis, Dale, Dalllas, Dalton, Damon, Dan, Daniel, Davy, Dean, Dell, Dennis, Denny, Dewey, Dexter, Diego, Donie, Douglas, Doyle, Dudley, Dwight, Earle, Eddy, Edgar, Elbert, Elgin, Elliot, Elmo, Elton, Ely, Enoch, Ephriam, Erwin, Esteban, Everett, Ewell, Felipe, Fernando, Floyd, Forrest, Fostoria, Frank, Franklin, Fred, Frederick, Gabriel, Gary, George, Glen, Glenn, Graham, Grant, Gregg, Gus, Guy, Hamlin, Hampton, Harrold, Henry, Herbert, Herman, Hiram, Howard, Iago, Ike, Ira, Irby, Ivan, Jack, Jacob, Jake, James, Jasper, Jay, Jeff, Jim, Jimmy, Joaquin, Joel, John, Jose, Joshua, Juan, Jud, Justin, Keith, Kelly, Kent, Kermit, King, Knox, Kyle, Lamar, Laurel, Laurence, Lee, Leo, Leon, Leland, Leonard, Leroy, Lewis, Lloyd, Lorenzo, Luis, Luther, Marco, Marshall, Mart, Martin, Marvin, Matthew, Maurice, Melvin, Milburn, Miguel, Miles, Milton, Mitchell, Monroe, Morris, Morton, Neal, Newt, Newton, Nolan, Norman, Oliver, Ollie, Oscar, Otis, Patrick, Paul, Pedro, Perry, Preston, Quanah, Ralph, Randall, Ray, Raymond, Reagan, Rex, Ricardo, Riley, Rob, Roddy, Roland, Roscoe, Roy, Rudolph, Rush, Russell, Ryan, Scott, Sherman, Sidney, Silas, Solomon, Sterling, Sylvester, Taylor, Temple, Terrell, Thomas, Travis, Trent, Troy, Valentine, Van, Vernon, Vicente, Victor, Vincent, Warren, Washington, Wayne, Weldon, Wendell, Wesley, Whon, Willard, William, Wilson, Winfield, Wylie, Ygnacio
> 
> 
> [/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Towns Named after Female names*: (175)
> Ada, Adell, Ady, Agnes, Alice, Althea, Aldine, Allison, Alma, Amanda, Amelia, Amy, Angelina, Anna, Anneta, Ashley, Aubrey, Audrey, Augusta, Aurelia, Aurora[/font][font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"], Bebe, Belle, Bess, Bessie, Bettie, Bettina, Beverly, Beulah, Bonnie, Bonita, Camilla, Caterina, Celeste, Charlotte, Chita, Clairette, Crystal, Daphne, Davilla, Dawn, Delia, Della, Desdemona, Diana, Dixie, Delores, Donna, Dora, Ebony, Edna, Elba, Elena, Elizabeth, Ella, Ellen, Elmina, Eloise, Elsa, Emma, Emory, Eola, Era, Erna, Estelle, Etta, Eula, Eunice, Fairlie, Fairy, Fate, Fay, Flo, Flora, Florence, Frances, Francitas, Gail, Gayle, Geneva, Gladys, Grace, Gustine, Helena, Hilda, Holly, Hope, Hub, Ida, Ilka, Inez, Iola, Irene, Isabel, Jane, Jean, Jewell, Jo, Josephine, Joy, Joyce, June, Karen, Kate, Katherine, Katy, LaRose, Lela, Leigh, Leila, Lena, Leona, Lesley, Lillian, Lillie, Linn, Lissie, Lois, Lolita, Lora, Lorena, Lorraine, Lotta, Lou, Louisa, Lydia, Lynn, Madison, Margaret, Margarita, Maria, Marion, Martha, Mary, Maud, May, Melissa, Mercedes, Merle, Merrill, Mildred, Minerva, Mona, Monica, Mozelle, Myra, Myrtle, Nancy, Natalia, Nell, Ola, Olga, Olive, Orla, Pansy, Patricia, Paulina, Pearl, Peggy, Penelope, Perlita, Polly, Ramona, Rebecca, Rhoda, Rosely, Rosita, Rowena, Roxana, Sarita, Thalia, Thelma, Velma, Vera, Victoria, Viola, Violet, Vivian, Winnie, and Zella [/font]
> 
> 
> http://www.texasescapes.com/TOWNS/Texas-on-a-First-name-Basis.htm
> 
> HINT: We're NOT going ot use the name Peggy.
Click to expand...

And why not "Peggy"? :biggrin2:

I guess I was even thinking about Dallas, Houston, Lubbock, San Antonio (Del Rio....obscure wouldn't matter, lol.) But yeah.First names, last names, whatever trips your trigger.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - there is a "town" (sorta - more like a blink and you're through it) about 90 miles from here called Dryden. I sorta like that name for a rabbit.

I already have Dallas, Austin & Mercedes from my Californians....

and why not a Peggy? We already have too much of that in this house....I don't want a rabbit named after me.


----------



## Butterfinger

Peggggg~

....
..
Hi 

So I've been catching up on news/blogs from everyone I knew, since I've been gone so long, and I read through this entire blog just now.

Wow!! You're breeding Flemish now :shock: And light gray? That's my favourite, tied with sandy. (Though, if a lilac otter Flemmy existed, I would have to drop everything, find said rabbit, and kidnap it)

It's amazing what you went through with your litters (I'm also especially relieved that the buck that passed wasn't your number one, though I'm still very sorry you lost anyone at all :tears2: )

It's been really interesting to hear you talk about breeding...I've never wanted to breed rabbits, but I do eventually want to breed dogs, and the integrity and responsibility you mention and display so often inspires me :hearts:
I'm rooting for Cyrano to pull through, by the way! *Shakes imaginary pom-poms* 
...
And those pictures and video of babies = SO ADORABLE I COULD DIE. 
Keep it up, and don't let anyone get you down!

~Diana


----------



## undergunfire

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*Towns Named after Male first names*: (242)
Abner, *Ace*, Adrian, Albert, Alexander, Alfred, Allen, Alton, Alvin, Ambrose, Andres, Andy, Angus, Anson, Anthony, Antonio, Arney, Art, Arthur, Asa, Augustus, Austin, Bailey, Barry, Bedford, Benjamin, Bernard, Betram, Bob, Boyd, Brad, Brady, Brice, Brooks, Bruce, Bryan, *Bryce*, Buck, Buford, Burgess, *Burke*, Burton, Calvin, Cameron, Carey, Carl, Carlos, Carson, Carter, Carey, Charles, Charlie, Chester, Clark, Claude, Clay, Clayton, Cleo, Clint, Clyde, Coy, Craig, Curtis, Dale, Dalllas, Dalton, *Damon*, Dan, Daniel, *Davy*, Dean, Dell, Dennis, Denny, Dewey, *Dexter*, Diego, Donie, Douglas, Doyle, Dudley, Dwight, Earle, Eddy, Edgar, Elbert, Elgin, Elliot, Elmo, Elton, *Ely*, Enoch, Ephriam, Erwin, Esteban, *Everett*, Ewell, Felipe, Fernando, Floyd, Forrest, Fostoria, Frank, Franklin, Fred, Frederick, Gabriel, Gary, George, Glen, Glenn, Graham, Grant, Gregg, Gus, Guy, Hamlin, Hampton, Harrold, Henry, Herbert, Herman, Hiram, Howard, Iago, Ike, Ira, Irby, Ivan, Jack, Jacob, Jake, James, *Jasper*, Jay, Jeff, Jim, Jimmy, Joaquin, Joel, John, Jose, Joshua, Juan, Jud, Justin, Keith, Kelly, Kent, Kermit, King, Knox, Kyle, Lamar, Laurel, Laurence, Lee, Leo, Leon, Leland, Leonard, Leroy, Lewis, Lloyd, Lorenzo, Luis, Luther, Marco, Marshall, Mart, Martin, Marvin, Matthew, Maurice, Melvin, Milburn, Miguel, Miles, Milton, Mitchell, Monroe, Morris, Morton, Neal, Newt, Newton, Nolan, Norman, Oliver, Ollie, Oscar, Otis, Patrick, Paul, Pedro, Perry, Preston, Quanah, Ralph, Randall, Ray, Raymond, Reagan, Rex, Ricardo, Riley, Rob, Roddy, Roland, Roscoe, Roy, Rudolph, Rush, Russell, Ryan, Scott, Sherman, Sidney, Silas, Solomon, Sterling, Sylvester, Taylor, Temple, Terrell, Thomas, Travis, Trent, Troy, Valentine, Van, Vernon, Vicente, Victor, Vincent, *Warren*, Washington, Wayne, Weldon, Wendell, *Wesley*, Whon, Willard, William, Wilson, Winfield, *Wylie*, Ygnacio

:biggrin2:
[/font]


----------



## TinysMom

Some of the new photos from tonight...

[align=center]






























The little blind girl in the coke box...


































[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

:faint: Absolutely adorable!! You can see the differences in the babies. They are so sweet! I love this pic...


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove::faint::inlove::faint::inlove::faint:

THEY ARE SO ADORABLE! I just want to kiss and cuddle every single one of them!!Do you need any help with that? (frantically plots for a way to sneak down to Texas and back before family notices I am gone...)

I miss having baby Flemmies in the house! *crosses fingers that Sweetie is pregnant*


----------



## TinysMom

You will need adobe acrobat to read this brochure on finding a good breeder (by the Humane Society - about dog breeders)- but this is sort of the philosophy I live by - other than having people in to see where the rabbits are - cause its my home area and its right off the living room - meaning they'd see computers, tv, etc. etc.

http://www.humanesociety.org/assets/pdfs/pets/puppy_mills/how_find_good_dog_breeder.pdf


----------



## TinysMom

The last of tonight's photos....uploading a short video though which is sorta dark - not sure if I'll post it...

[align=center]
























This next picture is SO MUCH an Athena look...wow.









"I'm sick of formula, water & milk - I'm gonna go looking for the Cherry Coke Zero"




Everyone give the forum the bunny butt!




Mama is laying under Dallas & Austin's cage - in the litter tray - going, "They can't see me now...right?" while she watches me with them.



































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## wabbitmom12

In this picture, is the little bun in the bottom right corner Cyrano?







He IS a little bitty guyy! Oh, I hope he makes it. I can see what you mean about some of his fur getting licked off by his overzealous sister (or cousin?).


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> In this picture, is the little bun in the bottom right corner Cyrano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He IS a little bitty guyy! Oh, I hope he makes it. I can see what you mean about some of his fur getting licked off by his overzealous sister (or cousin?).


Yes - that is Cyrano....I keep thinking he can make it - then I see him next to his littermates and am reminded of our runty when we had the Californians and how she was the same way and then she died around this time frame I think...or in the 4th or 5th week?

He really means a lot to me and when his tummy isn't full (like when I took the video) - he'll come to me when I call.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> In this picture, is the little bun in the bottom right corner Cyrano?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He IS a little bitty guyy! Oh, I hope he makes it. I can see what you mean about some of his fur getting licked off by his overzealous sister (or cousin?).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that is Cyrano....I keep thinking he can make it - then I see him next to his littermates and am reminded of our runty when we had the Californians and how she was the same way and then she died around this time frame I think...or in the 4th or 5th week?
> 
> He really means a lot to me and when his tummy isn't full (like when I took the video) - he'll come to me when I call.
Click to expand...

Oh, that's sweet, Peggy. He knows that you are taking care of him and you love him. It will be very sad if he dies...but you will know that you made his life the very best it could be.

I think itsreally neat when they realize that they are being fussed over. They still might not feel very good...but they feel so loved.

We can take comfort in knowing thatour bunnies don't die unloved - and that they know it, too.


----------



## Butterfinger

I couldn't see the video because of Photobucket site maintenance, but all the photos are completely adorable! Must...resist...making grabby hands...

And wow, how teensy Cyrano is :shock:
Now I'm rooting for him even more, the little darling :hearts


----------



## paul2641

Ahh how cute are they, I love this blog lol!


----------



## Fancy77

I am in love with Cyrano...what a cutie..if he makes it I am coming to get him his nose is so cute with no fur on it

Thx for sharing I like listening to you talk u have such a sweet voice


----------



## SweetSassy

I didn't realizethedifference in Cyrano to his litter mates. That pic really shows it. I will pray for him everyday. 



Wabbitmom said it best. He knows you love him


----------



## hartleybun

ray:for cyrano. however long this bunny is destined to be on this earth, he will have spent it inone of the most caring environments around.

his littermates are stunning.....and cute:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure NO ONE wants updated photos of Cyrano this morning....right?

Mama spent the night with the babies and he obviously got some one on one time with his mama - just look at his tummy...


























By the way - Cyrano was NOT happy at being removed from his warm littermates to get photos done. However - he settled down a bit once Robin started holding him.


----------



## TinysMom

I just thought I'd add my weaning plans before I head out the door for work today.

When I start the weaning process - I will remove the four largest babies from mama and put them together in a cage. About 3-5 days later, I'll remove the next 4 largest. A couple of days later I'll remove the next 2 largest and the final 2 will be removed last - possibly at around 10 weeks if I find the extra nursing really helps them.

I want to say Darla tried to nurse her babies up to 12 weeks or so and I eventually had to separate her from them to get her to stop (she was a NATURAL mama).


----------



## Fancy77

OMG :inlove:


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove: good thing im not doing any sewing today - after such cuteness i'd never be able to thread the needle let along sew straight


----------



## wabbitmom12

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :inlove: good thing im not doing any sewing today - after such cuteness i'd never be able to thread the needle let along sew straight


Lol! I know what you mean. :adorable::thud:

Thanks for the update on Cyrano Peggy! He does look like he's got a really full belly! Yay! I can't blame him for not wanting to leave his warm nest box...I hate leaving my nice warm bed every single day!!


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry

Nice blog Peg.
You are doing a good job with Cyrano, and all the babies for the matter.


----------



## missyscove

So, somehow I missed that you'd started a new blog... oops... and now that I'm all caught up, wow, thanks for sharing so much cuteness! I know that one day I want a flemish, but that one day definitely won't be anytime soon (I have way too many animals planned out in my future, including some that I'll never be able to have if I end up living back in CA again).

I have to say that I really respect your philosophies as a breeder and I love reading everything you write. 
*
TinysMom wrote: *


> Well - there is a "town" (sorta - more like a blink and you're through it) about 90 miles from here called Dryden. I sorta like that name for a rabbit.


This made me laugh. My bf lives in the town of Dryden, NY which is maybe 15 minutes from Ithaca. We're constantly teasing his Dryden for how tiny it is and he actually lives in a village within Dryden with a population of 500.


----------



## TinysMom

*missyscove wrote: *


> This made me laugh. My bf lives in the town of Dryden, NY which is maybe 15 minutes from Ithaca. We're constantly teasing his Dryden for how tiny it is and he actually lives in a village within Dryden with a population of 500.


I think our Dryden is even smaller than that.

From wikipedia...

The community was founded in 1882 and named for Eugene E. Dryden, the chief engineer of the Galveston, Harrisburg and San Antonio Railway, which was building its tracks through Terrell County and established a section house at Dryden. Over the next several decades Dryden became a small center for ranching-based businesses. The headquarters for the Pecos Land and Cattle Company was established in Dryden in 1884. The company drilled a well that supplied the area with water.
By 1912, a hotel, the Dryden Hotel, had been established, along with a combined schoolhouse, community center, and church. Dryden had a population of nearly 100 by 1929.
Two units of U.S. Army troops were stationed in Dryden during the 1913-1917 Mexican border unrest. During the Great Depression of the 1930s, the railway moved its crews and closed its depot at Dryden, and the areaâs ranches were eventually broken up. Population began to dwindle to approximately fifty by 1970. *Although a general store was operating in 1995, the population continued to decline to thirteen by 1988.[1][/sup][2][/sup]*
The post office dates from 1888. The United States Postal Service currently maintains a post office in Dryden.[1][/sup]


The general store is operating again there now - it was bought out a few years ago....


----------



## TinysMom

A short update on Cyrano - no pictures though.

Today when I got home from work - I could tell that he had grown some - in fact - we all noticed it. For once - you could almost tell he was a rabbit as he was hopping around the cage - the ears were standing up and I noticed you could even see his TAIL! (Normally it was sorta tucked under him or something - he just looked so pathetic).

I took them out for playtime in the hallway (I spread a comforter and they get to binky and play) and he was running and playing almost like the others.

When you put him beside the other smaller babies - he doesn't look too awful bad. When you put him next to the big babies - he looks pathetic.

But he is definitely growing...and that is good.

Also - a sorta sad/happy note. My mom's cat Petey passed away this afternoon. He'd had diabetes for a couple of years and while this sounds sad - the good part is that perhaps now she will consider going to a boarding home where someone can watch over her and make sure she takes her medication, etc.

It is sad - her memory is getting so bad - after the cat passed away (she was with him along with my aunt & uncle) - she asked a few times how he was doing...and they had to remind her that he had passed away.

I haven't talked to her yet - I'll probably call her in the next day or so.

Anyway - that is life here - hopefully more pictures in the next couple of days but I'm pretty busy with work.


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## TinysMom

I'm heading to bed in a couple of minutes - but it just dawned on me a bit ago that tomorrow will be the first litter's 4 week old birthday. Wow - time sure has flown by fast. 

I'll try to do some pics and maybe even put up "birth/4 week old" pics or something...depending upon what I have.

Cyrano is looking good - and I discovered that the klutzy rabbit - is the blind girl. Of course that makes perfect sense now - she can see fine to run - but to binky...well...her coordination isn't the best.

Still yet- she loves to play and binky (and flick me off).


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs*


Thanks - I'm sure I'll sound horrid for saying this - but I'm sorta happy he passed away and it was what I was hoping for soon.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Also - a sorta sad/happy note. My mom's cat Petey passed away this afternoon. He'd had diabetes for a couple of years and while this sounds sad - the good part is that perhaps now she will consider going to a boarding home where someone can watch over her and make sure she takes her medication, etc.
> 
> It is sad - her memory is getting so bad - after the cat passed away (she was with him along with my aunt & uncle) - she asked a few times how he was doing...and they had to remind her that he had passed away.
> 
> I haven't talked to her yet - I'll probably call her in the next day or so.



rayraying the phone call goes well...and for wisdom in upcoming decisions. 

I know you won't jump right on her, "Well, not that the cat's gone, don't you think you should...", so I will also pray for that perfect timing!


----------



## hartleybun

*TinysMom wrote: *


> A short update on Cyrano - no pictures though.
> 
> Today when I got home from work - I could tell that he had grown some - in fact - we all noticed it. For once - you could almost tell he was a rabbit as he was hopping around the cage - the ears were standing up and I noticed you could even see his TAIL! (Normally it was sorta tucked under him or something - he just looked so pathetic).


now there's one little bunlet who's learnt how to wrap people around his little paws! dont worry about lack of pics, im at my patchwork group later and his cuteness would only distract!

:hug:concerning your mother, good luck finding a boarding house for her.

x


----------



## TinysMom

Off to work soon - but y'all need to remind me tonight to do pics of Cyrano.

He has a HUGE tummy this morning and his tail has grown (and he holds it like he's so proud of it now). 

I opened the cage this morning to look at them and was saying his name like, "Where did you guys hide Cyrano? I gotta find Cyrano to check him..." and suddenly - his little head pops up from under a oouple of bunnies and he stretches and starts looking for me.

Yeah - he has me wrapped around his little paws. I can tell he's going to be horribly spoiled...


----------



## undergunfire

Can you take more pictures of the blind girl? I only saw 1 of her and she was so cute!

On another note....I'm sorry about Petey and your mom. It must be so hard to cope with when you have Alzheimers .


----------



## TinysMom

Amy - I'll do photos tonight. When I mentioned you in my blog - I wasn't trying to say she should go to you...I was simply saying that just like you seem drawn to blind animals (and Ali to wry neck ones) - she would have to go to someone who had a special affinity for blind rabbits (or half-blind I guess I should say).

I thought she'd be more "needy" - ha - she has a real independent spirit though. 

I'm hoping I can work with her to help her become more loving of humans - I think right now she hates me because I used to work on her eye and put ointment there and stuff - so I'm going to focus a lot on just petting her and getting her used to the "non-doctor" side of breeder mom.


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Off to work soon - but y'all need to remind me tonight to do pics of Cyrano.
> 
> He has a HUGE tummy this morning and his tail has grown (and he holds it like he's so proud of it now).
> 
> I opened the cage this morning to look at them and was saying his name like, "Where did you guys hide Cyrano? I gotta find Cyrano to check him..." and suddenly - his little head pops up from under a oouple of bunnies and he stretches and starts looking for me. that is too cute!!!
> 
> Yeah - he has me wrapped around his little paws. I can tell he's going to be horribly spoiled...



Sorry about your mom's cat. Hope all goes well with your mom.


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Amy - I'll do photos tonight. When I mentioned you in my blog - I wasn't trying to say she should go to you...I was simply saying that just like you seem drawn to blind animals (and Ali to wry neck ones) - she would have to go to someone who had a special affinity for blind rabbits (or half-blind I guess I should say).
> 
> I thought she'd be more "needy" - ha - she has a real independent spirit though.
> 
> I'm hoping I can work with her to help her become more loving of humans - I think right now she hates me because I used to work on her eye and put ointment there and stuff - so I'm going to focus a lot on just petting her and getting her used to the "non-doctor" side of breeder mom.



I had to go back and look - I guess I missed the page where you said she should go to me, lol.

I soooo wish, but I don't think it would be the responsible thing for me to do right now. One more bunny cage means less room in the bunny room. I'd have no choice but to cage a Flemish and it would probably need to be a 3x4 NIC at the least. I'm not saying anything smaller is cruel, I'm just saying that would be my preference in my house. My rabbits all don't get to come out to play every single day.

I've been thinking that when all the rats pass away and I sell their cage, I will buy a comfy over-sized chair to put in my bunny room so that I can spend more time in there. I don't usually go in there and sit around because there is only the floor to sit on. I've dreamed of a comfy cozy decorated bunny room (one that looks less like an actual animal room), but at this point I don't have the space....my bunny room is pretty tiny unfortunately.

I have to have my main focus right now be Molly & Morgan. I haven't tried a bonding session since they got into a fight in the bathtub and Morgs bit me accidentally. Once they are bonding then I can get rid of Molly's 2x3 NIC cage and that will give me more space in there.

And then....there is always leaving a spot open for fosters that need me. If I had had a 5th rabbit, then I wouldn't have been able to get precious Lilly out of the Humane Society. I mean....I have space elsewhere in my house, but Ryan wouldn't like me having rabbits living in the living room. Basically his new rule is is that if it fits comfortably in the bunny room, it can be here. If I'm stuffing them in there and it isn't fair to any of them or myself...then it can't be here. I would have to agree with him on that, lol.

Right now it is hard because I want to get out of rats, but then at the same time I am going to find it hard to let go on that piece of my life. Amanda (here on the forum) is bringing Lilly to Nancy & Larry....when I meet with Amanda she will have the opportunity to get me rats that I've always dreamed of having. Let's just say my emotions are crazy right now....but I'm staying strong and not caving, LOL!

Whoops....I just flooded your blog with my rambling, LOL! I need my own blog .


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> He has a HUGE tummy this morning and his tail has grown (and he holds it like he's so proud of it now).
> 
> I opened the cage this morning to look at them and was saying his name like, "Where did you guys hide Cyrano? I gotta find Cyrano to check him..." and suddenly - his little head pops up from under a oouple of bunnies and he stretches and starts looking for me.


What a little sweetie! He loves his Mama.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> He has a HUGE tummy this morning and his tail has grown (and he holds it like he's so proud of it now).
> 
> I opened the cage this morning to look at them and was saying his name like, "Where did you guys hide Cyrano? I gotta find Cyrano to check him..." and suddenly - his little head pops up from under a oouple of bunnies and he stretches and starts looking for me.
> 
> 
> 
> What a little sweetie! He loves his Mama.
Click to expand...

I think he loves his food....and formula.


----------



## TinysMom

Now I TOLD the baby bunnies y'all didn't need 4 week old pictures - but they insisted that you did....

So here is a look....still uploading more..

[align=center]
















[/align][align=left]I know you guys really DON'T want to see Cyrano...right? The same Cyrano that came up to me while I was laying on the floor and started giving me bunny kisses...on the lips. 

Nah...you don't want to see him....
[/align]


----------



## Cyrano

*TinysMom wrote:*

I know you guys really DON'T want to see Cyrano...right? The same Cyrano that came up to me while I was laying on the floor and started giving me bunny kisses...on the lips. 


> [align=left]
> Nah...you don't want to see him....
> [/align]



They do TOO want to see me Mommy. That's no fair teasing me and them like that - so while you got supper - Auntie Nyx helped me with these.

I hope you like them peoples cause I'm growing as fast as I can with my little tummy.

[align=center]*Me with my BIG brothers and sisters*
[/align] [align=center]




*ME! *




*Me and one of my smaller littermates*



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*A great big thank-you to my Auntie Nyx for helping me find the photos and do this cause I can't type yet on my own. 
*[/align][align=center]*Auntie Nyx says I'm gonna be her "protoge" - whatever that is. I think she's gonna help me be big and strong and fun like her.*
[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

Cyrano... 

You are a handsome little bun. Your mommy and Auntie Nyx is taking awesome care of you. I love to hear your stories and see pic's of you and your brother's and sister's. 



You may be little now, but your gonna grow up and be big and strong like your daddy. :hug:

 Sending hugs to everyone...... April


----------



## Myia09

Cyrano, your adorable and I think your the best bun out of the litter


----------



## wabbitmom12

Cyrano, your Auntie Nyx had a baby brother that was smallish for awhile, too. But he grew up to be a big strong bun, just like you will! And she will help you!

But hopefully she won't help you get into trouble like she did with her "little" brother Peanut. Usually Aunties treat their nephews better than they do their brothers...so that is probably a good thing!

I am so happy to hear that you are getting a big tummy full of mommy's milk.


----------



## TinysMom

Of course I HAVE to post more pictures - or Cyrano is gonna go behind my back again (I swear - all your praise is gonna make his head swell as big as his tummy...).

[align=center]Is this a bunny tile?
[/align] [align=center]




Where's Cyrano?




Robin is showing you how big their ears are..




Can I give you baby bunny kisses? Pwease?




I disapprove of you.




I'm already checking them out for body type, etc.




Gotta think whether I want to eat or sleep.




Would you please put that thing away and let us sleep?




Did I mention I disapprove?




Maybe we should split up...




Poor Cyrano....he keeps getting overgroomed!




Remember when they all fit in one corner of the pen????




[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote:*

Poor Cyrano....he keeps getting overgroomed!




Remember when they all fit in one corner of the pen????










Poor Cyrano...it looks ouchy to be so bald!! Ijust hope that it looks worse than it feels.

And look at that whole pan full of bunnies!!:inlove:


----------



## paul2641

Ahh the pics are sooo cute! Keep it up Peg!


----------



## hartleybun

Cyrano - you are a dear little bunny:inlove: give aunty nix a big nose rub for all her patience and care that she is showing you. it's not every bun that gets to be a protege!



Peg - disapproving bunny and ear pics! what more can we ask for!! thank you:bunnydance:


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## TumpieRabbit

Tiny's Mom, guess who I saw on the cover of this month's PlayBun? You'll never believe it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great updates and wonderful pictures. The video was hilarious. For names I like the "gun" theme for the steels.


----------



## silvermoon

Oh! They are so cute and getting so big! Fluffy bunners! 

I also wanted to comment that if I were in your position with Athena only having one more litter, I'd go with the unknown and breed her to your other buck. Genetics and breeding fascinates me and I'd just have to see how that combination would turn out. I'm going under the assumption that those two would be promising as far as not crossing the same faults and whatnot. 

If it were me I'd probably love the challenge of breeding steels but I also don't think I could bear to breed and deal with all the stress like you've had these past few weeks. White buns are my least favorite color though, so I'm a tad prejudiced! 

I really hope Cyrano makes it and also that they stop licking him so much!


----------



## TinysMom

A short update - maybe photos in the next couple of days - haven't taken any more since last time.

Cyrano is continuing to grow - and he's binkying and getting more confidence to act like a bunny now. He tried to bully his biggest brother to get to some oatmeal I put down for them (the brother wound up on top of him cross-wise with both of them eating the oatmeal).

The blind girl now has a name and I'm spending some time with her. Her name is "Crosby" - named after the noted hymnwriter "Fanny Crosby" who wrote over 8,000 hymns during her life (many of them among my favorites). Fanny was blind since infancy and never treated it like it was a big issue. There is also a town named "Crosby, TX" - so naming her that is helping to go with the theme of Texas towns. 

Crosby is hilarious - she loves to be petted and held and will let me cuddle with her for 15 minutes or so - but let me put her down - and she flicks me off as she hops away.

I'm mailing Juan the check(s) on Monday for the doe(s). I'm still going back and forth on getting the second doe. I had hoped with the shipment of rabbits I'd be getting - to get an e-lop as a pet. I knew that the e-lop would need a large cage (I wasn't mentioning anything about it here because I didn't want to get anyone's hopes up).

But the more I think about it - the more I think I want to wait on getting an e-lop. I want to find the "right" one and I think that is going to mean meeting it in person and getting to handle it and play with it.

In addition - I am reminding myself that Athena's cage will be getting freed up in the future.

So I've been looking at the pictures of both girls and I want to get pictures of both my boys to see their strengths better (I do better studying them when I have a picture) - and then I'll call Juan and talk to him and make a decision. 

So I guess that is all for now - I'll keep y'all updated and hopefully more pictures next time.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The blind girl now has a name and I'm spending some time with her. Her name is "Crosby" - named after the noted hymnwriter "Fanny Crosby" who wrote over 8,000 hymns during her life (many of them among my favorites).


Peggy, I LOVE this! :hug:What a wonderful gift to give your special girl, to be named after such a truly remarkable woman & talented hymnwriter.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The blind girl now has a name and I'm spending some time with her. Her name is "Crosby" - named after the noted hymnwriter "Fanny Crosby" who wrote over 8,000 hymns during her life (many of them among my favorites).
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy, I LOVE this! :hug:What a wonderful gift to give your special girl, to be named after such a truly remarkable woman & talented hymnwriter.
Click to expand...

Thanks. When I was growing up - my "heroes" were missionaries like Mary Slessor & Gladys Aylward & great heroes of the faith like George Mueller and Dwight Moody and of course - I loved Fanny Crosby.

When our church's missionary society would get in their new books every year for members to read - they always knew I'd read both the kids' books and the adult books - even though I was only 10 years old when I started reading them.

I love knowing the stories behind these people's lives - especially when it has to do with a hymn like "It is Well With My Soul" (and yes - I'm totally off on a ramble now). But anyway - for those who don't know...here is the story..

_It is Well with My Soul, the Song and the Story_ _Composer Horatio Spafford, It is Well with My Soul_ _

_ _ Horatio Spafford (1828-1888) was a wealthy Chicago lawyer with a thriving legal practice, a beautiful home, a wife, four daughters and a son. He was also a devout Christian and faithful student of the Scriptures. His circle of friends included Dwight L. Moody, Ira Sankey and various other well-known clergymen of the day.

At the very height of his success, Horatio and his wife Anna suffered the tragic loss of their young son. Shortly thereafter on October 8, 1871, the Great Chicago Fire destroyed almost every real estate investment Spafford had.

In 1873, Spafford scheduled a boat trip to Europe, to give his wife and daughters a much needed vacation from tragedy, and so that he might join Moody and Sankey for an evangelistic campaign in England. Spafford sent his wife and daughters on ahead while he remained in Chicago, to take care of some unexpected last minute business. Several days later he received notice that his family's ship had encountered a collision in which all four of his daughters drowned; only his wife had survived.

With a heavy heart, Spafford boarded a boat that would take him to his grieving Anna, in England. It was on this trip that he penned those now famous words, _ _when sorrow like sea billows roll; it is well, it is well with my soul.. 

Philip Bliss (1838-1876), composer of many songs including _ _Hold the Fort, Let the Lower Lights be Burning, and __Jesus Loves Even Me, was so impressed with Spafford's life and the words of his hymn that he composed a beautiful piece of music to accompany the lyrics. The song was published by Bliss and Sankey, in 1876.

For more than a century, the tragic story of one man has given hope to countless thousands who have lifted their voices to sing, _ _It Is Well With My Soul._ 

http://www.faithclipart.com/guide/C...well-with-my-soul-the-song-and-the-story.html


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add that babies and mama have now moved to a regular cage 24/7. They are on an upper level - next to Mercury who is going, "They aren't mine...I was framed..."


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I forgot to add that babies and mama have now moved to a regular cage 24/7. They are on an upper level - next to Mercury who is going, "They aren't mine...I was framed..." LOl.



Can we get pic's of Athena next time you take pic's? She is one of my faves! 

:inlove:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The blind girl now has a name and I'm spending some time with her. Her name is "Crosby" - named after the noted hymnwriter "Fanny Crosby" who wrote over 8,000 hymns during her life (many of them among my favorites).
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy, I LOVE this! :hug:What a wonderful gift to give your special girl, to be named after such a truly remarkable woman & talented hymnwriter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. When I was growing up - my "heroes" were missionaries like Mary Slessor & Gladys Aylward & great heroes of the faith like George Mueller and Dwight Moody and of course - I loved Fanny Crosby.
> 
> When our church's missionary society would get in their new books every year for members to read - they always knew I'd read both the kids' books and the adult books - even though I was only 10 years old when I started reading them.
> 
> I love knowing the stories behind these people's lives - especially when it has to do with a hymn like "It is Well With My Soul" (and yes - I'm totally off on a ramble now). But anyway - for those who don't know...here is the story..
> 
> _It is Well with My Soul, the Song and the Story_ _Composer Horatio Spafford, It is Well with My Soul_ _
> 
> _ _Horatio Spafford (1828-1888) was a wealthy Chicago lawyer with a thriving legal practice, a beautiful home, a wife, four daughters and a son. He was also a devout Christian and faithful student of the Scriptures. His circle of friends included Dwight L. Moody, Ira Sankey and various other well-known clergymen of the day.
> 
> At the very height of his success, Horatio and his wife Anna suffered the tragic loss of their young son. Shortly thereafter on October 8, 1871, the Great Chicago Fire destroyed almost every real estate investment Spafford had.
> 
> In 1873, Spafford scheduled a boat trip to Europe, to give his wife and daughters a much needed vacation from tragedy, and so that he might join Moody and Sankey for an evangelistic campaign in England. Spafford sent his wife and daughters on ahead while he remained in Chicago, to take care of some unexpected last minute business. Several days later he received notice that his family's ship had encountered a collision in which all four of his daughters drowned; only his wife had survived.
> 
> With a heavy heart, Spafford boarded a boat that would take him to his grieving Anna, in England. It was on this trip that he penned those now famous words, __when sorrow like sea billows roll; it is well, it is well with my soul..
> 
> Philip Bliss (1838-1876), composer of many songs including __Hold the Fort, Let the Lower Lights be Burning, and __Jesus Loves Even Me, was so impressed with Spafford's life and the words of his hymn that he composed a beautiful piece of music to accompany the lyrics. The song was published by Bliss and Sankey, in 1876.
> 
> For more than a century, the tragic story of one man has given hope to countless thousands who have lifted their voices to sing, __It Is Well With My Soul._
> 
> http://www.faithclipart.com/guide/Christian-Music/hymns-the-songs-and-the-stories/it-is-well-with-my-soul-the-song-and-the-story.html
Click to expand...

"It is Well" isone of my favorites too!

Thanks for the reminder of how the song was inspired. It is truly an example of how God can take tragedy and turn it into something useful, and even beautiful, in our lives. Because Spafford chose to trust Christ in the midst of his suffering, he found comfort. Years later, millions of people have been blessed and comforted by his words.

And Kristin and I read the story of Gladys Aylward together a couple of years ago. Ibelieve the title of the book was These are My People, and was about her many years in Japan. It was amazing.

Give our little Crosby a kiss on the nose for me...she is a special bun indeed.


----------



## TinysMom

While the Inn of the Sixth Happiness movie is not an accurate telling of Gladys Aylward's life....it does tell about some of her life. (She gave up the man she loved in order to do the work she did).

From what I've heard (and I can't remember where/how I heard it) when Ingrid Bergman played her and did research into her life for the movie - she was so touched she became a Christian. I forget though where I heard that...

I will try to get pics later this weekend or early next week - right now babies and mama are snacking on some banana (don't worry - babies didn't get much and mama gets it fairly often so it shouldn't bother them).


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add - one of the babies may have a home when it is ready to be weaned. More details later....I need think about it although someone I trust does feel like the person would make a good parent to a bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cyrano you are a handsome bun. I am glad Auntie Nyx is taking care of you.


----------



## irishbunny

Cyrano is such a cutie! I'm hoping he makes it!


----------



## paul2641

Ahh I hope things work out with the new Doe(s), And I think Crosby is such a cute name.


----------



## TinysMom

Note to self - do not try to upload and edit photos while making tomato soup (even if it is on low).

I'll share more pictures later - gotta go tend the soup...but for now...


What do you mean - look at those ears? I like my ears!






I disapprove.





Where's Cyrano? Why can I never find him?





How dare you try to clean out our cage (and spill some on the floor)! We worked hard to get our cage messy like this. BAD HUMAN!





Can you find Cyrano? Plus...see how they sleep?





I wish I knew what they were planning together...





Wouldn't you love to know what this one is thinking?


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove: The size of the bunnies are so different. One bunny laying stretched out in the purple cage looks huge compared to the others.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Can you find Cyrano? Plus...see how they sleep?





Peggy, these babies are KILLING ME WITH CUTENESS! :faint:

I cannot wait until we have a "box full" of babies again!

*crossing fingers that Sweetie is pregnant*


----------



## TinysMom

I have more to upload in the morning when I'm done cropping them - heading to bed now!


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]They really do love to sleep together...as much as possible.[/align][align=center]





For some reason - this just struck me as being cute. One bunny had been laying there alone and then the other one came over and flopped down and tried to get comfortable beside its littermate.





They love their hay...





I just can't get over how fast they're growing and filling up the box.





Just thought this was a cute face...





One sleeps while the other stands guard?





Look at those ears...already!





Notice the leg draped over brother/sister...


















[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fancy77

Peg have been noticing that different FG have different ears, and ears that r set differently on the head. Some r close together and some are farther apart...Both my boys have completely different kinds. 

Is there a certain type that is looked better on by the judges, or does it even matter???


----------



## TinysMom

I'm still going to try to get pictures of Athena later this week or during the weekend - and I'm going to update my blog with some videos & photos in a bit (supper is cooking).

I need to say something though and get it out - because I care about you folks and I know you care about my bunnies.

After watching him today - I am totally convinced that Cyrano is NOT going to make it. I would give him anywhere from 2-3 days to a week at most.

Robin & I were watching the babies today and she pointed out that he struggles to breathe a bit after running around. I got to thinking about how his abdomen/tummy is always huge - and I watched his actions - and I think he is possibly going into heart failure and having fluid build up. He's just too small and young for many of the meds that are used on older rabbits.

I have determined that if he gets to a point where he is suffering - I will help him cross the bridge. I don't think it will get to that point - and I don't think he will want to give up on life until those last few minutes or seconds.

I'm going to be watching him closely and other than the fact I have to work tomorrow - I'll be rearranging my work schedule after that so if he's going downhill - I can be home with him. We will try our best to make sure he's not alone when he crosses the bridge (something we try with all of our bunnies).

So if in the next few days - you see me taking more pictures/videos of Cyrano - it is because I want to remember his life and all the joy he brings to me - I want to preserve the memories of watching him climb to the top of the hay wall to get what he wants - or stepping on top of a big rabbit to get to what he wants. 

Thank you to those of you who have emailed me, pm'd me, sent me a note on facebook, etc. about Cyrano. Let me tell you - he's been one well-loved little bunny - between our love and your love and prayers.

I'm not trying to sound dramatic when I write this - but so many of you have privately told me how much you're watching this little guy...and how much he means to you. I felt like perhaps you needed the time now to prepare for his passing....just as I needed to finally acknowledge it for myself.

I promise - the next update will be more fun - with pictures and videos...in a little bit.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope the little guy, when its time, goes peacefully. Although his life may be short, he knew he was well loved. He has the best slaves in rabbitdom. 

Such a small bunny has touched many lives, keep fighting little guy.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm sorry Cyrano isn't doing well.:hug: I think about your bunnies alotso I will be praying for him ray:





My 6 yr old daughter loves looking at the pictures with me(of the baby bunnies).She asked me the other day if we could have one. I told her some day, but not right now. LOl.


----------



## katt

peg, i read your blog, but never really post in it

first of all, the babies are all so completely adorable.

and second, i am keeping cyrano in my thoughts. i think that sometimes this just happens. do you remember izabelle? i lost her more then like 2 years ago, but looking at photos of him reminds me of her







and i wish that there were words of advice i could give you to help him, but there isn't. we tried everything and in the end failed with it all with izabelle.

all you can do is everything that your already doing, you are giving him a chance. giving him a happy life while he is here, for however long or short that is.

many people wouldn't even give that.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Katt - I vaguely remember her - I don't think I knew you as well at that time.

I was hoping that perhaps Cyrano would turn out like Pedro - one of our lionheads that lived to be over a year and a half old....

Pedro was mostly bald for the first 45-50 days of his life. I took him to one show to show a breeder friend (took the whole litter for her to see) and by the end of the day - whenever he heard his name - he hid at the bottom of the pile cause he knew he was gonna be picked up and held. Took him to the next show too because she wanted to see him after he got some hair and a lot of the kids were coming up to me going, "You were the lady with the bald rabbit at the last show...right? Do you have him here today?"

Pedro eventually made it to over a pound - maybe 1 1/2 pounds? He got in his fur although he always looked funky. I went in one day - and he was gone. I kept him because I knew he'd probably have health issues.

And here is Pedro...part of the reason I've been fighting for Cyrano so hard...

[align=center]




































[align=left]While I can't enforce this by any means - I do ask that his photos not be passed around by folks via. facebook, emails, etc. Someday I may tell his story as "the little bunny that could"...but till then - I try to keep my memories of him to myself - and now I share them with you folks - my trusted friends!


[/align][/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

Thanks for giving everyone the chance to adjust to the idea. We can all be saying extraprayers for you and Cyrano the next few days too.

That little guy has so much personality. Even with a short life, he will be remembered for a long, long time. 

I wanted to say thanks, too, for making the hard decision. I know that sounds strange, but I'm sure you understand what I mean. (Whether anyone else does, not so important.) 

It's hard to let go of a beloved bunny, and you have thought out your plan of action in advance. As you say, hopefully he will just fade away, with you beside him. But, it is very good that you love him enough to help him go if you have to. Putting his comfort ahead of your own desire to have him for just a few hours longer is hard to do, but shows the depth of your love and committment to our beloved Cyrano. :hug: On behalf of those who love him too, thanks.


----------



## katt

it is hard to see them fade, pedro was so cute with all his wrinkly skin

i know that with izabelle we were constantly at the vet. i got her from a family that had no right to not only breed rabbits, but own them. they let their young son just do what he wanted with a pair of pet rabbits kept in a run down hutch.

when i saw the litter, and all of them in not so great condition, but still healthy, then izabelle sitting there, looking about to die.

how do you not try to save them?

i know that with izabelle we were constantly fight URI, and the weight issue, if we took her off nutrical and pedilyte for even a few days she would start to dramatically drop weight. just before she died (at like 3 or 4 months of age) she was about the same size as an adult male rat. just tiny. her memory still haunts me all the time. the little fighter that i just couldn't save.

but anyways, we need more flemmie pics. . . i just love seeing all the light greys. . . makes my heart melt every time!


----------



## hartleybun

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Thanks for giving everyone the chance to adjust to the idea. We can all be saying extraprayers for you and Cyrano the next few days too.
> 
> That little guy has so much personality. Even with a short life, he will be remembered for a long, long time.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks, too, for making the hard decision. I know that sounds strange, but I'm sure you understand what I mean. (Whether anyone else does, not so important.)
> 
> It's hard to let go of a beloved bunny, and you have thought out your plan of action in advance. As you say, hopefully he will just fade away, with you beside him. But, it is very good that you love him enough to help him go if you have to. Putting his comfort ahead of your own desire to have him for just a few hours longer is hard to do, but shows the depth of your love and committment to our beloved Cyrano. :hug: On behalf of those who love him too, thanks.



:hug:i would like to echo the above sentiments. our dear little cyrano has really gotten so many of us wrapped around his little paw. his time with us is obviously destined to be short but he certainly making the most of it.

your care of cyrano truly shows what a wonderful person you are:hug:

please give him a chin rub from me

donna xx


----------



## TinysMom

I will be updating my blog later today with photos I took yesterday and a video of me feeding Cyrano formula. I can't watch the video without tears coming to my eyes - I love this little guy so much. I hope you enjoy it also.

I hope to get pictures of mama soon - but I want to wait till we have a nice day and I can let her play outside where she just seems to be so happy (at least in her photos).

I'll write more in a bit...


----------



## TinysMom

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> Peg have been noticing that different FG have different ears, and ears that r set differently on the head. Some r close together and some are farther apart...Both my boys have completely different kinds.
> 
> Is there a certain type that is looked better on by the judges, or does it even matter???


This link has some good information on flemish giants and what judges look for. One of the major things they want to see is balance.

To me - Athena's face is more narrow than I would like to see in a rabbit - which was part of why I bred her to Mercury who has a wider face. I wanted to get babies that looked more like daddy in the face and mama in the rise (the angle from front to back).

Its hard to say exactly what each judge is looking for - I mean - there is the standard - but how each judge applies the standard is different. For example - some judges don't know how to pose a flemish giant correctly.

To me (personal opinion only) - I'm not overly impressed when a rabbit wins best of breed at one show. Now let the same rabbit perform well under SEVERAL judges...then you know you have something good - but some judges just don't really judge well (while the majority of them do a great job).

By the way - this is true with any breed.

Hope I've made some sense....now you get to see the "parts" of a rabbit that a breeder has to look at when it comes at deciding who is show-able and who is breed-able (not always the same thing).

I've seen some ugly rabbits that could produce beautiful offspring - and some top show rabbits that could not produce anything as good as they were.

That was one reason why these litters were so important to me - I had to see what Mercury could produce (since he is my main herd buck). If he produces as well with his next litters...I will be very very happy.

I still have mixed feelings about Hermes' litter - I love the color and the personality but it is harder to tell the type right now...


----------



## Fancy77

thx Peg!!! And Pedro was such a cute bunny I think about Cyrano everyday. What ever the outcome he is in great hands


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - thanks to those who dropped me a line to see if I am ok. I've been meaning to update my blog with photos and stuff - but I've been working - AND - I've been spending probably 2 or more hours per day socializing the babies. Yeah...honest. I usually sit on the floor and play with them for an hour or so - and then I go into the rabbitry several times a day and may spend 10-15 minutes with them then - giving them pets and kisses and stuff.

All I can say is that I will be shocked if these babies don't become love-bugs after the love they've gotten and the way their personalities are developing. There is only one that is still shy...but I'm working with it.

I've got to say that I think I'm picking out which one(s) I'm keeping. Not 100% sure yet but I'm pretty close to knowing what I want to keep....at least for 4-6 months to see how they develop. (I'll probaby keep them till the fall shows and decide at that point). 

The hard thing is - the non-showable ones are so darn affectionate and they LOVE to give me kisses and kisses - and did I mention KISSES?

I really wish these guys and gals could go to people on the forum (who like....lived here in Texas or something?) so I could follow them as they grow. I just can't get over how sweet the litters are....with people and mama.

One of the bigger babies that I think I'm keeping - loves to do dead bunny flops....like its standing there and suddenly - it goes down on its side - and sleeps sometimes with its legs in the air. It deliberately decides to flop - there's nothing wrong with it (Art has watched it do that too). I can tell I'll be getting near heart-attacks from that one until I get used to it doing that. (Mercury used to love to do that too).

Now for the *somewhat good* news.

Who's been praying for Cyrano? Crosby? Been sending them good wishes or something?

Well - you've given them strength (as God has been giving them strength). Cyrano still gets out of breath sometimes when playing - but he's breathing better - his swelling has gone down a lot - and I think he's GROWN. I say that because he looks really bald now and I think its because he's grown and the hair just can't cover it all. 

He has little white boots on his front feet (from white fur coming in) and then the pink scrawny legs...its so funny.

He doesn't seem to know he's a sick bunny. During playtime today he insisted on running and binkying and climbing (a couple of times he fell over - so he rested and caught his breath - and tried the climb all over again).

I keep telling him that people are praying for him and he's a very special and very loved bunny. After that - he usually flicks me off (cause I've put him down) and goes off running.

He'll stand on top of sleeping brothers and sisters to get to the water bottle easier and when he eats hay - he wants to be on TOP of the pile...not at the bottom.

He's a little daredevil sometimes...and the others put up with it.

And Crosby....may need a new name (I've considered "Calamity Jane"). 

You see....her eye is clearing up.

Its a little bit cloudy...but I think she can see out of it. I tried some tests today and she kept turning towards me even if I tried to put my hand near her "blind" side.

I'm not ready to pronounce her "healed"....but instead..."healing". I'll feel more confident if she continues to get better over the next few days.

So I guess that is about it. I'll try to get the photos and videos uploaded tonight or tomorrow (if I can stay away from the bunnies long enough to do so).

Oh - and a week from now - Lord willing - my two new girls will be at Ali's place getting to know her. I can hardly wait. Juan cashed my first check today - so LG108 is mine already - and on Thursday he cashes my second check and LG102 will be mine.

I'm SOOOOO excited.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats great news Peg! 

Way to go Cyrano!


----------



## SweetSassy

You decided to get both does from Juan? I thought you were only getting one. 

Crosby... I like the name Calamity Jane better :biggrin2:I'm so glad her and Cyrano are doing well.


----------



## irishbunny

I'm so happy to hear Crosby and Cyrano are doing better I am always thinking about Cyrano and hoping he pulls through! Such a sweet bunny


----------



## paul2641

Good news about the two little tikes! Oh and I can't believe you'regetting both does from Juan!


----------



## hartleybun

as somebun praying and sending good wishes all i can say is :bunnydance::bunnydance:inkbouce:inkbouce:

all your care and hardwork is paying off and i sincerely hope things continue to improve.

cant wait for the next set of pics

donna x


----------



## TinysMom

The only problem with uploading photos and cropping is...I can't play with the babies.

I've even not played my addictive online game in about 4 days because I've been so busy playing with babies.....

But I will make myself upload them later today....after I get another play session in.


----------



## TinysMom

A quick update - one of the larger babies weighs 1 pounds and 4 ounces (at 5 weeks of age).

Cyrano weighs 6.5 ounces...


----------



## TinysMom

I still have a BUNCH of photos to upload that are more current than this...but here are some photos of Cyrano (and another bunny) that we took the other day.

There is a video that is uploading that is of Cyrano getting fed....these pictures are of him after his tummy is full.

Unfortunately - Cyrano doesn't realize he isn't "normal". In fact - he's a climber - he will climb to the highest location he can and then sometimes fall...but he'll get put in a person's lap and then head for their shoulders ...

The first five photos are of him - the rest are of another bunny that was getting some leftover formula...

[align=center]






































[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Anyone want to see Cyrano getting his formula?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Very Cute


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:cute - and he knows how to work it!


----------



## SweetSassy

Awwwthat was adorable.


----------



## Fancy77

Yeah co happy things r looking up whoo hoo. Love the pics those last 3 pics I love those ears...the bunny looks like it is gonna fly away soo cute


----------



## wabbitmom12

That was adorable! When Cyrano had formula all over his chin it reminded me of whenmy babies were in their high chairs, and I spooned in their cereal. He sure has a lot ofpersonality.

How often do you have to feed him formula? And do you think he gets to nurse at all from his mama?


----------



## paul2641

Cuteness overload!


----------



## TinysMom

I still need to upload more photos and I just took a photo of a baby laying on top of Nyx and Sophia on the rabbitry floor as they're doing "Babysitting" duty. Basically - mama is getting some alone time in her cage...the babies are out for their playtime (Remington kept figuring out how to get out into the living room - talk about a smart little bunny - and I'm not sure his name will be Remington - but he's the steel buck). 

Aunties Nyx and Sophia are in the rabbitry on the floor (side by side as usual) - and of course - a baby had to go sit on top of them.

Some sad news - Maggie Mae - my magpie lionhead passed away this afternoon. She'd been sick for a while - so in a way - I'm relieved that she passed. Robin was with her as I was napping - but I had a chance to tell her goodbye and give her permission to leave us.

And Cyrano is still doing ok - much to my surprise. I'll probably weigh him again tomorrow. He used to get formula every day - then every other day. He's mostly done getting it unless he seems a bit hungry - then I might make up a batch and give him some - and then use the leftovers with pellets for the rest of the babies.

I think I've probably said this before - I know I've told it to others at least.

I'm raising the babies to grow up and be like "Auntie Nyx" - who was sure of herself and affectionate when she came to us.

However - the more I watch them play and stuff - the scarier it gets. I mean...how many people can really handle an affectionate, curious flemish that we've tried to help them become more intelligent, etc. due to handling.

Anyway - that's it for now.


----------



## SweetSassy

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rainbow:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm raising the babies to grow up and be like "Auntie Nyx" - who was sure of herself and affectionate when she came to us.
> 
> However - the more I watch them play and stuff - the scarier it gets. I mean*...how many people can really handle an affectionate, curious flemish that we've tried to help them become more intelligent, etc. due to handling.
> 
> *



:biggrin2:TRUE! We might just be _asking_ for trouble!

:hug:Sorry about Maggie May. I'm glad you got to say goodbye...and that Robin was with her when she left. I'm sure she knewshe was loved.


----------



## TinysMom

Cyrano MUST be growing - I just found him standing up and getting a drink of water without standing on top of a brother/sister. In fact - he was almost sitting on his butt to periscope up to get the water (and oh so proud of himself too).

I'll get another weight on him tomorrow.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sorry about Maggie Mae.

I am glad Nyx is being a good Auntie!

Way to go Cyrano!arty:


----------



## TinysMom

I weighed Cyrano a bit ago - he's gained a WHOLE ounce and is now 7.5 ounces. Weigh to go... (pun intended).


----------



## paul2641

Sorry to hear of the losd =( hopefully cyrano keeps doing good!


----------



## SweetSassy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I weighed Cyrano a bit ago - he's gained a WHOLE ounce and is now 7.5 ounces. Weigh to go... (pun intended).


WooHoo....Keep it up Cyrano!


----------



## Fancy77

OH wow he seems to b improving all the time

Isnt it hard not to get your hope to high tho Peg?? with him u have mentioned he is small, and has breathing issues.


----------



## SweetSassy

*Fancy77 wrote: *


> OH wow he seems to b improving all the time
> 
> Isnt it hard not to get your hope to high tho Peg?? with him u have mentioned he is small, and has breathing issues.


^^ How is his breathing??


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I weighed Cyrano a bit ago - he's gained a WHOLE ounce and is now 7.5 ounces. Weigh to go... (pun intended).


:bunnydance:WOO HOO CYRANO! GROW, BUNNY, GROW!!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I thought I'd do a short update and hopefully a bigger update (with photos and videos) later today. I have probably over 200 photos I took last week that I never got around to uploading...so it will take me some time to crop the best ones and post them.

First - about Cyrano. He's up to EIGHT ounces now. His fur is growing in on his head and feed/legs and even a bit on his back (it almost looks like he has a mohawk cut going down the middle of his back).

He gets tired a bit easier than the other bunnies during playtime - but he runs and plays just like they do and he tries to act just as if he was a big bunny.

I notice that when he tucks himself in between his brothers/sisters during nap time - he will give tooth purrs. At first I had thought maybe he was in pain - but I've spent a lot of time watching him - and he's happy when he snuggles in with them - not in pain at all. He will also give me tooth purrs sometimes if I rub his ears and behind his ears.

His breathing is more normal UNLESS he gets tired out or is trying to do something that is a bit hard for him.

The funniest thing is that he's very round in the middle - so if he gets knocked over - he's so rolly polley that it takes him a bit to get back up - he has to roll from side to side for a minute and then get his legs under him. 

The other bunnies are becoming little brats. I'll share two quick things about them.

First of all - I think the steel buck is gonna be named Remington - I may not put that up for a vote - cause I really like that name for him.

Anyway- when I put the blockade up so the bunnies can play on the rabbitry floor - he knows how to make it out - and will make it out several times before I can finally get it fixed good enough to keep him in.

He comes out and looks up at me - and then takes off running like its a game for me to come get him. (Did I mention he's QUICK?)

He's not afraid of running underneath or around the dogs and as soon as I say his name - he will usually peek at me - and double his speed.

Once he made it to Auntie Nyx under a table and tried to hide behind her - but she let me take him back. She did give him a little lick first as if to say, "Nice try".

Secondly - I said they're brats...right?

They used to SHARE the water bottle - everyone putting their mouth up to it to drink at once and maybe lightly pushing someone out of the way but you'd have two or three drinking at once (hopefully the photos of that came out ok).

Now - they take their paw and push their littermate away - or push their head down - and one rabbit even climbed on top of the rabbit at the bottle-SAT ON THEIR HEAD and proceeded to start drinking from the bottle.

Its like they're learning how to use their bodies to get what they want/need.

Finally - I think Crosby is still blind in that one eye even though it has cleared up. After watching her play and try to binky and stuff - we're halfway considering calling her "Calamity Jane" with Crosby as her middle name....she's just hilarious. It also looks like she may have lost control of one ear and can't bring it up.

The other day I was in the rabbitry with the rabbits and we heard a baby scream. We thought maybe it was the one trying to get out of the cage through a side bar (he/she had made it onto the windowsill) - or maybe it was Cyrano getting stepped on.

Now we're wondering if something happened to her ear - if another baby stepped on it at the base and did something to it cause she holds it funny - almost like she's an e-lop.

Which is all I need....a flemish giant thinking she's an e-lop...

Yep - that would be my luck!

More later...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> First - about Cyrano. He's up to EIGHT ounces now. His fur is growing in on his head and feed/legs and even a bit on his back (it almost looks like he has a mohawk cut going down the middle of his back). :biggrin2:
> 
> He gets tired a bit easier than the other bunnies during playtime - but he runs and plays just like they do and he tries to act just as if he was a big bunny. :bunnydance:
> 
> I notice that when he tucks himself in between his brothers/sisters during nap time - he will give tooth purrs. At first I had thought maybe he was in pain - but I've spent a lot of time watching him - and he's happy when he snuggles in with them - not in pain at all. He will also give me tooth purrs sometimes if I rub his ears and behind his ears. HAPPY BUNNEH!!
> 
> The funniest thing is that he's very round in the middle - so if he gets knocked over - he's so rolly polley that it takes him a bit to get back up - he has to roll from side to side for a minute and then get his legs under him. :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> Anyway- when I put the blockade up so the bunnies can play on the rabbitry floor - he knows how to make it out - and will make it out several times before I can finally get it fixed good enough to keep him in. SOUNDS FAMILIAR!
> 
> Once he made it to Auntie Nyx under a table and tried to hide behind her - but she let me take him back. She did give him a little lick first as if to say, "Nice try".
> 
> Now - they take their paw and push their littermate away - or push their head down - and one rabbit even climbed on top of the rabbit at the bottle-SAT ON THEIR HEAD and proceeded to start drinking from the bottle. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> The other day I was in the rabbitry with the rabbits and we heard a baby scream. We thought maybe it was the one trying to get out of the cage through a side bar (he/she had made it onto the windowsill) - or maybe it was Cyrano getting stepped on. :shock:
> 
> Now we're wondering if something happened to her ear - if another baby stepped on it at the base and did something to it cause she holds it funny - almost like she's an e-lop. OUCHY!
> 
> Which is all I need....a flemish giant thinking she's an e-lop...


YOU DEFINITELY HAVE YOUR HANDS FULL!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

> Which is all I need....a flemish giant thinking she's an e-lop...



lol Peg that would be awesome!!!!
I'm loving reading your updates even tho i dont reply much.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Which is all I need....a flemish giant thinking she's an e-lop...
> 
> Yep - that would be my luck!
> 
> More later...


Double trouble!


----------



## hartleybun

what a great up date! thank you bunnies:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I have a short story to tell about Cyrano.

Earlier tonight he was having playtime in the rabbitry (all the babies were) - and he made it into Mercury's cage (he could still fit between the bars of the kennel).

He went over and sniffed at Mercury and was looking for nipples - which of course Mercury doesn't have. So he looked at Mercury's butt...then BIT it...and took off running (and almost did a binky).

Mercury just sort of watched him - didn't try to attack him or anything. In fact - he reminds me of Tiny so much cause he LOVES the babies and lets them come to him, etc.

Anyway - it was so funny to watch Cyrano have some spunk.


----------



## paul2641

OMG Cyrano has some guts on him!


----------



## hartleybun

that little darling knows he can get away with anything!!


----------



## Fancy77

:roflmao:


----------



## SweetSassy

Awww :roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]*MY NEW GIRLS ARE AT ALI'S!!!!!!!*
[/align]
I have to share pictures of my new babies that Ali (JadeIcing) is bun-sitting for me until we get fly them here later this month or early next month..

[align=center]Girl #1




































and girl #2 who is still staying in her carrier so far..


























and no - she doesn't have red eyes although I'm wondering if she might carry it...[/align]


----------



## Myia09

Soooooo cute!


----------



## Fancy77

WHOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## paul2641

Congrats!


----------



## SweetSassy

They are gorgeous! :bunnydance:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Remember the itinery is through Indiana then Texas!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Remember the itinery is through Indiana then Texas!


Only if Titan agrees to breed with them....

I'm sorta in shock at them. 

It goes like this.

Sophia and Athena will be a year next month...they are about 13 pounds each.

Mercury is about 14 pounds and he'll be a year old in April.

Nyx is 8 months old and is over 14 pounds but I can't get her to sit still on the scales (more on that in a minute).

These girls are about Nyx's age (I'll get the paperwork tomorrow or Monday) - and they are approx. 15 pounds the breeder thinks.

I can see Nyx now - chowing down to get bigger so she can STILL be the biggest girl.

Now about Nyx and the scales - all of the fighting we've had to do to get Nyx weighed (every time) and to get her to pose and work with us....has made me decide to NOT show her at shows.

You see - first of all we'd have to hold her down to tattoo her ear (losing one arm I'm sure) - then we'd have to get her onto the show table (losing a finger from the other hand) - and then the judge would lose a hand trying to pose her.

We are still gonna breed her...but I've decided it isn't worth the fight to try and show her - she's just too obstinate and I didn't train her early enough.

Its a shame since she's probably the most showable one body wise...but I think it is the best decision - if only for my health insurance!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You might be surprised at the shows. Velvet is a stinker at home but is well behaved at the shows. Strange place, etc sometimes makes a difference. Might be worth a try once. Many of the Flemish judges I have encountered seem to take stuff like that in stride.

Oh, I think Titan would be willing.


----------



## TinysMom

But we would still have to survive tattooing her ear. There are only 3 of us here to work on holding her down and tattooing her.


----------



## TinysMom

ARG.

Sometimes I give the rabbits (and the babies) Cheerios.

We call them "Crunchies". 

I just mentioned something about "they're waiting for the crunchies" (they're out for playtime) and three babies periscoped and started looking around for the cheerios.

ARG.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ARG.
> 
> Sometimes I give the rabbits (and the babies) Cheerios.
> 
> We call them "Crunchies".
> 
> I just mentioned something about "they're waiting for the crunchies" (they're out for playtime) and three babies periscoped and started looking around for the cheerios.
> 
> ARG.



SMART BABIES!

I love the new girls!:inlove: SO beautiful!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But we would still have to survive tattooing her ear. There are only 3 of us here to work on holding her down and tattooing her.


To hold one sweet innocent bunny?


----------



## TinysMom

Currently uploading something like 400+ pictures I've taken over the last few days....won't share them all (of course) as many are bunny butts or empty space as they run away.

But here are the latest photos of Cyrano.


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove:Awww Look at his ears....What a sweetie.


----------



## irishbunny

Aww look at him :inlove:

His ears look waaaay too big for him, it's so cute!


----------



## paul2641

Cute as hell!


----------



## Fancy77

Peg he is abosolutly amazing I have been in love with him since the first time u spoke about him my heart goes out to his up and down struggles. He will always b welcome at my house (and i am not just "saying" that...I mean it!!)

were u working with a hammer?? Ur thumb looks painfull..r u ok??


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad he is doing so well. 

I agree the purple thumb looks rather painful.


----------



## TinysMom

That is Robin's thumb - she loves to wrap yarn around it and play with yarn,etc.


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:fabulous ears! hope the rest of the litter are faring well too


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some of the photos I took...on some of them I used flash - on some I didn't.

[align=center]































































































[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

AWW i am sooo glad u took a lot I love them all


----------



## paul2641

Ahh how cute are they, With there loppy ears!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I LOVE FLEMMIES! They are so cute!


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove: Look how big their getting. Love the pic's!


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove::inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I got the pedigrees for the new girls yesterday. LG108 is Gayla - and in the photos where you see two buns - she is on the left. LG102 is Gilda and she is on the right in the photos.

Ali and I are in agreement that they need better barn names than that....

Oh - Gilda was born 6/18 and Gayla was born 6/17. If memory serves me correctly - Nyx was born 6/10.


























Here are more photos of Gayla since you didn't see much of her earlier..


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:memo to self - dont check a blog that you know contains cute pics whilst taking a break from sewing. pins are sharp and blood messes up your patchwork.


----------



## SweetSassy

Peg, your new girls are beautiful.


----------



## missyscove

Gorgeous!
I want to be in that cuddle puddle.


----------



## TinysMom

So this morning I played with the babies on the floor for over an hour - on a nice reddish wine fleecy blanket. Since they were curled up sleeping (which I knew wouldn't last for long) - I left the blanket there.

I come back tonight (ok - in their defense - Robin was cleaning some cages and could've dropped hay, etc) - and what do I find?

[align=center]Athena & Sophia hanging out
[/align] [align=center]




[/align][align=center]Baby: "My two mommies are SOOO nice but the fatter one makes a better mattress.."




Sophia: "So this is what having babies is like?"





"Mommy - I loves you - but you need grooming..."




Athena: Sometimes a mommy really wants some grooming from an adult...




Babies and Mama (and honorary mama)




[/align]


----------



## undergunfire

I haven't been getting notifications that you've updated your blog :X!


All I have to say is that I want one of those darn babies sooooo bad! Gosh every time I see a picture it nearly kills me because they are so cute. Did you have any steels

I want to cuddle them :inlove:.


----------



## TinysMom

Amy - if i wasn't keeping Remington - I probably would've been offering him to you. Talk about hilarious - I think his name should be Houdini except for the fact I can see how he used to escape the rabbitry during playtime. The thing is - I'd put him back in - he'd flick me off - wait a few minutes (till my back was turned) - and do it all over again.

His sister is a sweetheart. Oh my....what an awesome sweetie.

I'm hoping to take some time today to go over them and get a feel for how many I feel have potential.


----------



## TinysMom

Talk about differences in bunnies.

The last bunny I'd weighed (before I just weighed Cyrano) was 14 pounds and 3 ounces.

Cyrano?

Well - he's gained 1/2 ounce and is now 8.5 ounces.

As Art put it "Told you he was getting hair...that added to his weight.."


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Cyrano?
> 
> Well - he's gained 1/2 ounce and is now 8.5 ounces.
> 
> As Art put it "Told you he was getting hair...that added to his weight.."


:laugh:


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Amy - if i wasn't keeping Remington - I probably would've been offering him to you. Talk about hilarious - I think his name should be Houdini except for the fact I can see how he used to escape the rabbitry during playtime. The thing is - I'd put him back in - he'd flick me off - wait a few minutes (till my back was turned) - and do it all over again.
> 
> His sister is a sweetheart. Oh my....what an awesome sweetie.
> 
> I'm hoping to take some time today to go over them and get a feel for how many I feel have potential.



I just have to be patient, LOL! Maybe later in the year will be different or maybe it will take 3 years....who knows! I wish I could come over and just cuddle them to curb my my want!!


----------



## Myia09

They are so adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

Thought I would share...


----------



## TinysMom

My new girls are having such a hard time at Ali's....really roughing it. I can tell they're stressed...


----------



## Hazel-Mom

lol, yes. Looks like one of them nearly died of stress


----------



## SweetSassy

They are too cute!!  :adorable:



I love the pic's with Athena, Sophia and the babies :inlove::inlove:


----------



## paul2641

The trouble is will JadeIcing be able to part with SUCH cuties?


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> The trouble is will JadeIcing be able to part with SUCH cuties?


I'm guessing she will after last night. She called after I went to bed (and then the battery died on Art) - but I get the impression the girls smelled an intact buck and were honking and thumping or something like that...


----------



## TinysMom

Yeah - we're on a NEW page and the blog loads up faster.

Now - I need to find out from y'all what you would prefer to help my blog upload faster.

I can do:

less pictures

smaller pictures (thumbnails that you click on to see)

slideshow (you click on the photo to go see the slideshow)

What do y'all prefer? 

I thought about going with a smaller size picture that isn't thumbnail size - but I would prefer one of the options above.


----------



## undergunfire

Tumbnail pictures that you can click on to bring up the larger picture .


----------



## Hazel-Mom

yes, that. And since the thumbnails will be smaller, we can have more of them


----------



## TinysMom

Well - its time for a short story.

It seems like one February afternoon - there were two females in the living room paying attention to their computers. The mom had her headset on watching a tv show - while the daughter had her headset on watching something (not sure what).

Fortunately, the dogs were bored and sleeping by the daughter's chair...so that when a certain teeny tiny bunny came hopping out of the rabbitry and into the living room - they never noticed.

The daughter noticed movement out of the side of one eye - and turned to see this little bunny.

Suddenly the mom hears, "Cyrano...where are you going? What are you doing out of the rabbitry?"

You see - dear, sweet, INNOCENT (cough, cough) Cyrano had not only made it through the bars of his cage...but onto the floor .. and then hopping out to explore and find some food.

Without thinking about the ramifications - the above mentioned females decided that Cyrano was hungry - and put him on the mom's desk with oatmeal and "crunchies" (Cheerios) and some water.

And that is how we think "Cyrano the BRAT" may have been created...and why we now have to keep the rabbitry blocked at all times so that someone doesn't go hopping by the dogs who are VERY interested in him...

Sheesh - for being so little - this one can get into such trouble.


----------



## missyscove

Definitely don't do less pictures! Your blog loads up fine for me, but I understand it might strain those with slower connections.

I recently discovered banana nut cheerios, for myself. They're delicious. I understand the temptation of the cheerio.


----------



## Pipp

Somehow "flopped in fear" doesn't quite have the right ring to it. 

sas :roflmao:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I vote for the thumbnail pictures  Can't have less pictures.


----------



## paul2641

Oh that is such a cute story there Peg!


----------



## hartleybun

im voting for the thumbnail pics too!

im guessing it's Fortress Rabbitry from now on if Cyrano is setting the example?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Cyrano, you blew your innocent image. You could have milked that for months! Now they are on to you.


----------



## Fancy77

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Cyrano, you blew your innocent image. You could have milked that for months! Now they are on to you.


:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom

I may not be on for a while - Art came home and Cyrano was in distress. He's lethargic and I can't get him to drink or eat and he can't stand up.

I'm not handling this well at all.

About an hour earlier I'd been taking pictures of him and weighed him (10 ounces) and he was running and playing.

I will update later....most likely in the RB area.


----------



## irishbunny

Oh no, no, no! Keeping my fingers crossed for Cyrano!


----------



## hartleybun

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## paul2641

OH I hope the critter pulls through!


----------



## Fancy77

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

RIP Cyrano - I'll post more later when I can bring myself to do so.


----------



## paul2641

Oh NO I'm sorry for you Peg I know he was a third child to you.


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh NO I'm sorry for you Peg I know he was a third child to you.


Oh my God - I was holding myself in ok till I read this - you are SOOOO right Paul. My "babies" are 25 years old now and the whole family was calling him our "baby"...

I knew he probably wouldn't make it past weaning - but after weighing him today and seeing how he was catching up to the next smallest runt - and getting fur - I had such hope.

I just sent Ali a text (she's at work) that I'm going to be unavailable for a bit and my phone is going on silent.

I just can't talk yet - I don't want to talk yet.

I want to bury my head in the pillow and forget today ever existed.


----------



## Fancy77

:rainbow::bunnyangel::rainbow: so sorry!!!


----------



## Myia09

I am so sorry


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Peg im sorry He didn't make it. I was looking forward to watching him grow up in your home.


----------



## hartleybun

:bunnyhug::bunnyangel:dear peg, i am so sorry. dear little cyrano has touched the hearts of many of us.

keeping you in my thoughts and prayers

donna xx


----------



## pla725

Oh no. I'm so sad. He was a fighter. I think you knew deep down that he might not make it. Tiny and the others have a new friend at the bridge.


----------



## TinysMom

I think the hardest part of all this - is that an hour before he died - I weighed him and took photos. When I saw he was almost 1/2 the weight of the runt - I was going, 'Way to go Cyrano...you can make it after all. I'm so proud of you.'

I put him back down in the pen and he flicked me off - and then turned around and winked at me.

A few minutes later - I was letting the dogs in - so I made sure to put him IN the dishpan with some other bunnies (inside the pen) so he wouldn't escape through the pen bars.

We don't know whether another bunny jumped in and gave him injuries - or if it was just his time to go. Art came home - looked at the babies in the pen and picked him up saying that he was laying funny and having problems.

I couldn't be near him near the end...it was too hard. Art snuggled with him in our bedroom. When I finally got up the courage to make myself go be there....he had passed. I wasn't sure because Art was still rubbing his ears and talking to him...but he was gone.

I finally really had started to believe he'd make it.

I'll do his RB thread later - when I can pull myself together and do his pictures and stuff. I did look at his last photos - he was so cute...


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Aw, Peg. I am SO sorry! 

Rue


----------



## mistyjr

so sorry about this...


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:bigtears:
I am so, so sorry Peg... :hug:
He was an amazing little guy... a real lovable, funny character.
One in a million.


----------



## SweetSassy

Oh no Peg....I'm so sorry. I haven't been on RO in awhile and thento see this.(((HUG)))


----------



## juliew19673

So sorry - just read of Cyrano and was so humored by your post and then to read he passed - just broke my heart. Glad he was able to be known though - silly bun, brought a smile to my face - so his life wasn't for not.. 

Hugs from me.


----------



## Pipp

The odds were so bad. So bad. 

But we let ourselves get attached anyway. As much as I told myself to stay distant, I still got that little 'rush' with every update. And the loss, no matter how 'expected', is still devastating. 

You could have just kept him at arms length, tucked into a corner, not shared his photos, antics... allowed him to slip away like we really knew he would. But as tragic as his loss is, we got to watch his small sweet life, and it was great. 

Some types of pets live a long time, others not long at all. We have to accept the idea that these little guys won't be around very long, but we can still enjoy the time we have with them. Every day was a blessing. 

Thanks for sharing, Peg and Cyrano. 

:sad:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm doing a bit better today - not overly well - but somewhat better.

Ali keeps telling me time and again "everything happens for a reason". Usually I agree with her - at times like this - I struggle to agree.

I was sitting in the recliner last night crying - when a story came to me (thanks to LuvaBun who asked me a few days ago if there would be more stories of Tiny's activities since he crossed the bridge 2 years ago). In the midst of the story - I came to understand the situation a bit more.

I believe Cyrano was given to me - to all of us really - to show us that even those "defective" bunnies or those bunnies who appear to have no hope to live - still have a lot to give in their short lives. Cyrano gave us love - he gave us laughter - and he gave us hope - even when we knew we shouldn't have it.

The next post is dedicated to Cyrano - who taught me that - and to LuvaBun - who cared enough to ask about getting more stories about Tiny. (It is the rough draft only - and it is FICTION).


----------



## TinysMom

Cyrano couldn't believe it. A few minutes ago he'd been teasing mama and flirting and running in circles and now he was in such pain he didn't even want to keep his eyes open. What had happened?

Then he looked up and knew the answer.

"You're here again. I told you the last two times I'm not leaving mama. She needs me. Go away."

A single tear dropped beside him as the big black rabbit looked down on him. "It's time to leave Cyrano. We talked about this last time. You knew the time was coming."

Cyrano gritted his teeth in pain, "But mama brought me out of it the last two times. The first time she realized I was starving and she fed me formula and then the last time she got that forum thing to send up prayers. She can pull me through again. I can't leave her now. Tiny - she just started to have HOPE that I could make it."

A sigh escaped as the reply came, "Yes little one, I know of that hope. I was watching as you played. I watched as she told you that she finally thought you could make it."

Cyrano felt a spasm of pain go through him again. "But dad isn't here. I want to say goodbye to dad too."

Tiny looked down at Cyrano with understanding in his eyes. He remembered how it felt to have dad hold him those last few seconds and how much he loved dad's touch. 

"Do you think I didn't know this little one? Dad is coming up the walk now and will be here soon. He will check on you as soon as he walks out here. Just rest for now."

And of course as Cyrano waited, dad came home and checked on him. While he fought to stay, dad and mom were watching over him and finally dad wrapped him up and took him to the bedroom to keep him warm. Mama couldn't even watch anymore because she was near hysterics.

Cyrano looked up at Tiny again. "I don't want to go. I want to stay. I'll take the pain if you'll let me stay. Mom's crying and its going to break her heart."

Tiny opened a hole in his chest so Cyrano could see his heart. It was broken into pieces - but part of it was held together by a piece of a human heart.

"I don't understand," the little one cried between whimpers of pain.

"You will take a part of her heart with you and she will always hold you in her heart. She's strong and will be ok."

"But you don't know my mama. She needs me."

Another tear dropped beside the little bunny. "Yes, I know her. I know her very well. She was my mommy and she loved me too."

"Why must I leave now? Why can't I grow old with mommy?"

"There are two reasons. The first one is your time on earth here is done. You taught the humans the lesson you were supposed to teach them."

"What was the lesson?"

Tiny smiled as he said, "That even 'culls' have love to give and hope for a life of their own. You taught them that even flawed bunnies have perfect hearts and you showed them that an ill bunny can live a life of joy and bring joy to their lives."

Suddenly - Cyrano gasped as one last pain hit him. He closed his eyes and could feel that he wasn't in pain anymore. He opened his eyes and looked and he was ABOVE his body - watching as daddy rubbed his ears and said goodbye. He saw mama open the door to come back in and heard daddy tell her he was gone. He cried as he saw her break down and weep about coming in too late.

Cyrano couldn't help but cry as he watched his mommy. Tiny watched him for a minute and then nudged him.

"It is time to move on my little one. We need to give them their time of mourning and you need to go to the bridge."

"Is it really green there and pretty and do bunnies binky all day?"

"Oh yes little one. Wait until you see it. We have a bunch of friends waiting to greet you too. There's Miss Bea and GingerSpice and Samantha and Herman and Puck and Raph and SugarBear and Tio and Flash and so many other bunnies from the forum. They have been following your story and cheering you on and they have a big party planned for you."

Cyrano looked down at mama one more time as dad held her close. "But wait - you said there were TWO reasons."

Tiny sighed. He really wasn't ready to get into this now. He had wanted to wait a bit and let Cyrano adjust to the bridge.

"Lets talk later," Tiny said.

Cyrano stomped his foot even if they were in midair. "No, I deserve to know now - before I leave."

Tiny grunted. The stubborn ones were always the hardest to get to leave...

"Ok. Its because you're kind and compassionate and have a sense of humor and have known the bond of a human."

"Yeah...what does that mean."

Tiny lifted off and motioned for Cyrano to follow as he said, "I need an assistant. Now come little one. We have adventures ahead of us."


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:tears2: Peg that was really good


----------



## Fancy77

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :tears2: Peg that was really good


:yeahthat:


----------



## SweetSassy

:cry4: That was really good.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

:missyou, little bun...

Thank you for the story Peg... I'm sitting here, a whole bundle of tears.
An amazing benediction to Cyrano's wonderful life.
:rainbow:


----------



## irishbunny

:tears2:

This is the first time I ever cried after a bun on the forum died, it is funny how I have become so attached to him through your updates and photos. 

Cyrano- You were a special little bun and touched the hearts of so many on the forum, I just wished you could have stayed longer. You showed more character and love then so many bunnies that live long lifes, and it is obvious you were put on the Earth for that reason. If we feel this sad over your passing, I can only imagine what your ''Mammy'' and ''Daddy'' feel, they loved you so much and you obviously loved them too. You were no ordinary bun, and were too beautiful for this world. I hope you are happy and pain freewhere ever you are, and have met all our past bunnies.

Your a beautiful, shining star. Gonna miss you little guy :rainbow:

Peg- I'm so sorry for your loss, you gave him a great life and he knew how loved he was.


----------



## paul2641

On a good note you have a nack for fiction Peg, Maybe you should consider getting into writing fictional books for children, Why keep that amazing imagination of a young little girl(Even if it ain't in the youngest of bodies) Trapped and unused, Share it and write a book!

As I've already said I am extremely sorry to hear that your baby Cyrano died.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

I'm so sorry to hear Cyrano died. He was my favorite too.
I loved the story of his passing. Maybe it wasn't really fiction, it could well be true. Or maybe I just want to believe that. It is a beautiful story all the same. It has me in tears, and that doesn't happen often.:bigtears:

R.I.P. baby Cyrano, and have a grand time at the bridge. If you meet White Chocolate, send her my love too. ink iris::hearts:

Lots of love and hugs to you ane your family, Peg.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> :missyou, little bun...
> 
> Thank you for the story Peg... I'm sitting here, a whole bundle of tears.
> An amazing benediction to Cyrano's wonderful life.
> :rainbow:



:yeahthat: :tears2:

Words fail me right now, PegI am so sorry for your loss, Cyrano was one of those real special buns that come into our lives when we need them. His impact on me was far beyond his size.

Dave


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> "Why must I leave now? Why can't I grow old with mommy?"
> 
> "There are two reasons. The first one is your time on earth here is done. You taught the humans the lesson you were supposed to teach them."
> 
> "What was the lesson?"
> 
> Tiny smiled as he said, "That *even 'culls' have love to give and hope for a life of their own. You taught them that even flawed bunnies have perfect hearts and you showed them that an ill bunny can live a life of joy and bring joy to their lives."
> *



:hug: So true, Tiny! We don't have to be perfect, to love and be loved. 

Goodbye little Cyrano! We love you.


----------



## hartleybun

:missyou darling little bun. look out for an otter rex when you are hopping around the bridge - he will play with you.

sorry peg, i cant think of any thing to say right now - cant type thru tears.

xx:hug:


----------



## cheryl

That was such a beautiful story Peg...brought tears to my eyes

I'm so sorry


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed cause I'm not feeling good (been off my blood pressure meds - yeah - feel free to nag me privately sometime next week to make sure I get back on them..)....but I wanted to share a couple of things.

First of all - we went to the feed store today where we picked up my Valentine's Day present - a brand new cage (that we'd ordered) for the new bunny girls. It turns out that it is bigger (and more expensive) than the last one...but that's ok - it is the same size as Nyx's (designed for a dog up to 130 pounds).

While we were getting food I kept thinking about how we're going through food faster than usual (trying to figure out how much to get for this payday) when it dawned on me....DUH....

We're feeding ELEVEN more little flemmies...that are growing to be big flemmies (free feeding). 

I guess I should get prepared to take out another mortgage on the house to pay their food bill (I am joking). But I think we're going to be increasing our feed for a while.

The babies have learned to jump in the food bucket when Robin is carrying it around feeding everyone (if they're having playtime). I keep hearing, "Get out of the bucket.." as she picks one out - only to have two more try to jump back in.

Next week we'll probably start the weaning process....where HAS the time gone? I'm a bit worried about Crosby/Calamity Jane...I picked her up tonight and while she has some size - she doesn't have enough weight for her size. Her fur is also sorta funky and has been that way for a bit. I'm going to work on supplementing her with a bit more food and maybe some vitamin E because of the way her fur feels. 

The smallest buck is hilarious and I have got to say that this is probably the one baby I'm going to have the hardest time letting go of. He is a little kiss-bunny and he loves to cuddle. I gave him some formula tonight (just to play around a bit) and he was so funny - he appreciated the fact that I made him up some formula. Afterwards he snoozed in my arms and then woke up and gave me kisses. (He was laying on his back - not quite tranced but close to it). 

Because his ears lay to the side instead of having him hold them straight up - Robin and I have been calling him "Floppy" - but tonight I was calling him "Floppy LoveBug" as I held him. I'd say his name and he'd give me kisses - as soon as he'd stop - I'd say his name again and the kisses would start all over again.

I'll try to bring myself to upload photos from the other day because I did get a couple of photos of him that day. He is going to make someone an AWESOME pet. I wish it could be me - but I have to focus on keeping the best rabbits for breeding and let the rest go. But this one - yeah - it will hurt. I hope whoever adopts him might join the forum or something.

Also - I called Continental today to work on arranging the flights for the girls...and it sounds like I'm going to have to pay to fly them individually vs. together. I'm checking into it a bit more...but that is going to add an extra $200 to the cost.

Ali and I have been talking - I might fly one girl here first and then the other girl a couple of weeks later. I don't know why it never dawned on me before that because of their size - they would be unable to fly together in the same carrier. 

I think Ali & I have come up with the barn name for one of the girls - and some ideas about naming the rabbits.

But my computer is giving me fits- so I'll share more later...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm about to head to bed cause I'm not feeling good (been off my blood pressure meds - yeah - feel free to nag me privately sometime next week to make sure I get back on them..)


Deal!


----------



## TinysMom

I think Athena is ready to start weaning her babies - she seems to think that its been getting harder now that they are older...and she wants the Nap of Luxury Bed that she found on Walmart.com

Tell me - don't you think this is a bit much even for an awesome mama like her..?







Besides...if I got her one...then Nyx would demand she needed one too - then the boys would each want one for their cages for when they entertain the girls...

I told her she'd have to settle for a couple of extra baby carrots...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think Athena is ready to start weaning her babies - she seems to think that its been getting harder now that they are older...and she wants the Nap of Luxury Bed that she found on Walmart.com
> 
> Tell me - don't you think this is a bit much even for an awesome mama like her..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides...if I got her one...then Nyx would demand she needed one too - then the boys would each want one for their cages for when they entertain the girls...
> 
> I told her she'd have to settle for a couple of extra baby carrots...


I see the boys as more of Futon types.


----------



## hartleybun

Roxy cannot believe that you have not got all the ladies in your herd one of these beds. she also suggests that you hire a private plane for transporting your bunnies - they could then relax in style with carrots and nibbles whilst watching tv.


----------



## JadeIcing

*I think you should have it shipped here so it can wait in the room for her.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I think Athena is ready to start weaning her babies - she seems to think that its been getting harder now that they are older...and she wants the Nap of Luxury Bed that she found on Walmart.com
> 
> Tell me - don't you think this is a bit much even for an awesome mama like her..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides...if I got her one...then Nyx would demand she needed one too - then the boys would each want one for their cages for when they entertain the girls...
> 
> I told her she'd have to settle for a couple of extra baby carrots...


----------



## SweetSassy

That bed is too cute! 

I can't believe it's almost time to wean the babies. I wish it was my time to get one. They are so adorable!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I see the boys as more of Futon types.


This is what the boys want. Normally $120 each - they're on sale for $40 each - so the boys say that I could buy them each one and still save $40 (or get Nyx the pink one).






http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018LBRVQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## TinysMom

You know what they say about the best laid plans of mice and men????

Well - looks like Athena didn't share my timetable for the babies.

They were all chasing her around last night during playtime on the floor and ganging up on her and she was getting REALLY upset with them. 

So I picked her up and looked at her.

She doesn't have milk and has weaned them on her own.

I'm going to be formula feeding a few of the smaller ones for a week or so anyway just because I feel like they could use the extra help.

:banghead


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I gotta fess up - since Zeus lives in our bedroom - and loves sleeping in something soft like that...I could see myself breaking down and getting him one in a month or two if they're still on sale.

But that's cause Zeus is.....special.


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ok - I gotta fess up - since Zeus lives in our bedroom - and loves sleeping in something soft like that...I could see myself breaking down and getting him one in a month or two if they're still on sale.
> 
> But that's cause Zeus is.....special.


Lol


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You know what they say about the best laid plans of mice and men????
> 
> Well - looks like Athena didn't share my timetable for the babies.
> 
> They were all chasing her around last night during playtime on the floor and ganging up on her and she was getting REALLY upset with them.
> 
> So I picked her up and looked at her.
> 
> She doesn't have milk and has weaned them on her own.
> 
> I'm going to be formula feeding a few of the smaller ones for a week or so anyway just because I feel like they could use the extra help.
> 
> :banghead


:shock:


----------



## TinysMom

OK - so I went looking at pet beds on amazon.com to see what people buy.

Here are the ones I saw that made me sorta laugh...Nyx wants the third one.





















From now on I'll try to do thumbnail images ...but had to share these..


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> OK - so I went looking at pet beds on amazon.com to see what people buy.
> 
> Here are the ones I saw that made me sorta laugh...Nyx wants the third one.




Had this one Sam loved it.


----------



## paul2641

Oh Gosh Silly babies pestering Momma so much she shut up shop completely and has no more milk lol!

Hopefully things continue to go well, Have you any homes sorted out for the smaller unshowable bunnies?


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - regular size photos of Floppy.


----------



## JadeIcing

Umm I will take a Athena with a side of Floppy.


----------



## TinysMom

Thumbnails of the babies in their new cage (I still need to put down the wood pellets and then spread hay over that and get their food bowl and litter box set up, etc.)

[align=center]










































[/align]


----------



## paul2641

WoW the babies are sure growing like ROCKETS!


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh Gosh Silly babies pestering Momma so much she shut up shop completely and has no more milk lol!
> 
> Hopefully things continue to go well, Have you any homes sorted out for the smaller unshowable bunnies?


I know that one baby may have a home with one of my son's co-workers....not sure about that.

Since they're only 7 weeks old - are slow to mature and can live together for another 5-6 weeks (per Juan) and I have some rabbit shows to go to in March/April - I'm not overly worried about them right now. I'm not in a hurry as it is the smaller ones who will be going to pet homes and I want to give them extra time here to mature so I can see their personalities, etc.

More photos to come later today.


----------



## TinysMom

Flemish babies can be adorable - but they're not known for being cooperative in photo sessions.

These are not in order of "best to worst" but just in the order I picked them out of the pen to do photo shoots. The memory card ran out of space before I could do all of them.

BUCK #1 - 2 pounds 6 1/2 ounces





















Doe #1 - weigh 1 pound, 14 1/2 ounces













Buck Two - 2 pounds 4 1/2 ounces

















Doe #2 - more impressive than she looks here - 2 pounds 8 ounces













Buck #3 - Floppy - weighs 1 pound 7 1/2 ounces - he can hold his ears up when he wants - he just prefers them to be down













Doe #3 - weight 1 pound 5 1/2 ounces









Cyrano's last photos - I look at these and as I told Ali - I ask myself, "How could I have thought he'd make it????"


----------



## Sabine

looking at Cyrano's pictures brings tears to my eyes. How could you not adore the little critter and wish against the odds that he'll make it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


>


That is Nyx!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Cyrano was just one of those bunnies who is "larger than life". He had so much personality. Like Sabine says, how could you not look at him, and hope he'd make it? 

I hope you're not beating yourself up about half-way convincing yourself that he'd live. You know, if you had just said, "well, he's just going to die", it would have been harder to give him all the love and normalcy that he had. At least, I would have had a hard time with that. I'd feel myself kind of pulling away, so I wouldn't get hurt when he did pass away. 

But you didn't do that!Of course you wanted to believe he'd live. Love brings us so much hope. Cyrano knew he was so loved, and it gave him the will to be a "normal" bunny while he lived. It was a wonderful gift that you gave him! 

I know you got hurt...when we love big, we can get hurt big. I guess that was the price of his extraordinary life. But just think about how much he impacted so many of us around the world!! WOW! That'sa lot of influence for a teeny, little scrawny-cute, 10 ounce bunny. We ALL were pulling for him._*THANK YOU *for giving him the permission and safety to be himself...I was blessed, and so were many, many others._


----------



## Bassetluv

:yeahthat:

Perfectly said...

:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Cyrano was just one of those bunnies who is "larger than life". He had so much personality. Like Sabine says, how could you not look at him, and hope he'd make it?
> 
> I hope you're not beating yourself up about half-way convincing yourself that he'd live. You know, if you had just said, "well, he's just going to die", it would have been harder to give him all the love and normalcy that he had. At least, I would have had a hard time with that. I'd feel myself kind of pulling away, so I wouldn't get hurt when he did pass away.
> 
> But you didn't do that!Of course you wanted to believe he'd live. Love brings us so much hope. Cyrano knew he was so loved, and it gave him the will to be a "normal" bunny while he lived. It was a wonderful gift that you gave him!
> 
> I know you got hurt...when we love big, we can get hurt big. I guess that was the price of his extraordinary life. But just think about how much he impacted so many of us around the world!! WOW! That'sa lot of influence for a teeny, little scrawny-cute, 10 ounce bunny. We ALL were pulling for him._*THANK YOU *for giving him the permission and safety to be himself...I was blessed, and so were many, many others._


I want to start out by saying that I appreciate everyone's comments and they've meant so much to me.....but Karen - your words opened the floodgate today and allowed the tears to flow...tears I'd been trying to hold back because I questioned myself on so many things with Cyrano. As Ali has been aware - I've been going downward into a really bad spiral of depression since he died (even a bit before he died) - and today I just hid myself away in bed for a large portion of the day and didn't want to play with bunnies or do anything. My body was hurting which was part of the problem - BUT - my heart was broken. I had a hard time going in and playing with the bunnies and not being a bit upset that they were still here when he was gone.

Then I got up from bed - read your post - and the tears came. I think I cried for over an hour tonight - and I'm finally starting to feel a bit better.

Ali helped me too on the phone when she said, "I know you're hurting now and grieving...but if you hadn't of loved him and had hope and just let him die early on...you'd have missed out on him sneaking up on Mercury and biting him on the butt - or sneaking out of the rabbitry and acting like he was innocent."

As she shared those things - I realized she was right. I have so many memories of him - (partly because I recorded them here for y'all). 

I think a part of him will always be with me when I see a runt and I'll probably always try to have hope - even though it hurts.

I love the saying, "It is better to have loved and lost...then to have never loved at all."

Finally - I have one last thing to share - but I don't have photos yet so I won't share it except to say I have a secret that I've been holding back for several days - partly because I was scared some would judge me. But it is killing me to hold it in....so once I get some pics...I'll share. All I can say - is what Ali always reminds me of, "Everything happens for a reason..".

But I will give a hint...

:stork:


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - so one more clue - with the story to come later.


----------



## undergunfire

Are those Rex babies?!??!!?


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Are those Rex babies?!??!!?


Nope.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm wiped out and probably won't explain it right - but here goes...

On January 1st, some of the "big girls" were having some playtime when Art went to water them.

He did not realize that Mercury was out...nor did he realize that Mercury followed him.

I realized about a minute after Art walked back into the living room and I asked him where Mercury was.

Meatloaf - a larger blue female (not sure if she is Bevereen or American or what) decided to have some "fun" since there was a buck around.

I haven't wanted to share because I didn't want to get flamed for having mixed breed babies....especially since the buck is a flemish giant.

But they are just so cute - it was killing me to not be able to share them.

So those who want to flame me...go ahead...flame away.

In the meantime - Mercury is never out when Art is watering the rabbits - or if he is - he is in my eyesight at all times.


----------



## undergunfire

What the heck!!!! Is sooooo irresponsible if you to NOT share the pictures .

I want to see pictures of Meatloaf now. What colors are the babies? Are they going to be big?! I already love that cute little light colored one in the picture!


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> What the heck!!!! Is sooooo irresponsible if you to NOT share the pictures .
> 
> I want to see pictures of Meatloaf now. What colors are the babies? Are they going to be big?! I already love that cute little light colored one in the picture!


I will get photos of Meatloaf later this week- my photo cards are full and I did good to get these photos.

I will share a couple of not so great photos of her (she bit me really hard earlier this week so I have to be careful with her).

We have one chinchilla like daddy (light grey), 3 chestnut and 2 that I thought were black but I'm thinking they might be sable as they are black and brown or something.

Their heads are AWESOME and while it was NOT a planned breeding - it showed me what Mercury can produce even with a non-flemish (in other words - I'm highly impressed with what he can give me).

I'll look for another memory card in a minute and see if I can get a couple more photos...but here is mama.

Meatloaf doesn't look it but I want to say she's about 7 or 8 pounds. I remember when I picked her up a few weeks ago and was thinking she was maybe 5 pounds - I put her on the scale and was shocked. She's built like a brick. Oh - and she appeared to have an easy time with the delivery and nursing the babies.











Now this next part is hard to share...but when I put one of the babies on the scales the other day - at about 10 or 11 days old...it was 5.5 ounces (1 ounce shy of what Cyrano was before he finally started growing).

I think I did that the day after he died.

I think that is part of why I've been so depressed and kicking myself about Cyrano.


----------



## undergunfire

Meatloaf is beautiful :inlove:. Are you going to try to find homes for these little babies? How old are they now?

I've got baby animal fever sooooo badly! All I want to do lately is cuddly baby animals and there are none around!


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Meatloaf is beautiful :inlove:. Are you going to try to find homes for these little babies? How old are they now?
> 
> I've got baby animal fever sooooo badly! All I want to do lately is cuddly baby animals and there are none around!


The babies are 13 days old right now. They will be rehomed locally (I'll screen people myself with an ad on the Walmart pet department bulletin board). (My other flemish will be most likely going to people at rabbit shows although I would consider a local home for some of them IF I felt they were good homes). 

Their eyes have opened in the last day or two.

I'm uploading photos to photobucket right now - here is one of them...






I haven't even checked them yet to see who are girls and boys... 

I don't know if you remember Jenny from when you were here - she was Puck's "true love". Meatloaf is basically a slightly smaller blue version.


----------



## wabbitmom12

EEEP! BAAAYYBEEES!!! They are so adorable! I count 7...is that right? Meatloaf is beautiful, too. I have a feeling those little mixies are going to be very good looking 

P.S. (edited to add): I am SO jealous!! Unless Sweetie pops out some kits in the next 3 days, we will have another unsuccessful breeding! Argh! I want some babies to cuddle and kiss!!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> EEEP! BAAAYYBEEES!!! They are so adorable! I count 7...is that right? Meatloaf is beautiful, too. I have a feeling those little mixies are going to be very good looking
> 
> P.S. (edited to add): I am SO jealous!! *Unless Sweetie pops out some kits in the next 3 days, we will have another unsuccessful breeding! Argh! I want some babies to cuddle and kiss!!*



Come here when Nyx has hers ... in um....we hope....23 days or so? (Ooops...I wasn't going to share that - but oh well. Y'all can pray that we have two healthy pregnancies here...).

Here are a few more photos of the SIX babies....


----------



## undergunfire

Jenny was one of the bunnies that I really loved, remember? She reminded me of my rabbit that I had as a kid who lived to be 9 years old.

I can't wait to see more pictures of the babies! At the same time...I don't want to because I get attached to all of your babies.

ETA:....just saw those pictures! I LOOOOVE the dark greyish ones :inlove:.


----------



## TinysMom

Final images for tonight as I HAVE to go to bed.

Thanks you two for not flaming me....I feel so bad this happened but as I said- Meatloaf is just fine.


----------



## TinysMom

Amy - the light grey baby and one of the darker grey/black babies are my favorites. One of the dark ones looks almost like a pug in the face - I need to try to capture that look. The color is most impressive - I have no idea what it is - but WOW. 

I am hoping they will have the personality of a flemish giant without the huge size - because sometimes I think the mixed breed giants live longer (the vet told me that she felt Zeus could live longer than most flemish because he is smaller).


----------



## silvermoon

Oh wow Peg, you have had a crazy week! Thank you for sharing Cyrano with us even though you knew he probably wouldn't make it. I have struggled with depression on and off myself and it can be so difficult. Get out there and cherish the time with the other babies! 

Meatloaf's babies are so sweet! Yes, some people will always flame but thank you for sharing them with us anyway. They look adorable and Meatloaf looks like a great mum. One or two accidents does not make you a BYB. We all know you will find great homes for those fluffballs and take great care of mama. You have some of the most spoiled bun around!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am hoping they will have the personality of a flemish giant without the huge size - because sometimes I think the mixed breed giants live longer (the vet told me that she felt Zeus could live longer than most flemish because he is smaller).



That makes a lot of sense. Just like with dog breeds, the "mutts" usually have the strongest immune systems, etc. Pure breds have a limited gene pool, so it makes sense that they sometimes have problems that commonly occur within the breed.

This is my favorite pic of Meatloaf's litter:







They are just so sweet. Btw, how old is Mama, and is this her first litter ever?


----------



## paul2641

Ahh Peg what a lovely surprise they are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - this is her first litter ever. I'd have to go back and look up when we got her from my old blog - she is a blue doe that I fell in love with at the feed store - then we wound up fostering her sisters when they became pregnant from being with their brothers too long in the cages.  (We also wound up keeping her sisters because all three bonded).

I'm thinking she's no more than 15 months old if my memory serves me well - and probably closer to one year old or maybe a bit younger than that.

She's always pretty aggressive about wanting to breed - I've had her mount my foot before to show me she wanted a buck.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW Peg they r nice looking babies...accident or not they will b loved so much by u and the rest of us here on RO


----------



## hartleybun

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I love the saying, "It is better to have loved and lost...then to have never loved at all."



so true. after years of depression i've come to realise nothing happens without a reason - just might have to wait a bit to find out why

now i've finished crying all over the keyboard after view cyrano's last pics.

thank you for sharing your new arrivals, i love that pic of meatloaf on top of the babies' box:inlove:


----------



## undergunfire

Ya know...all of these adorable FLEMISH babies and I fall even harder in love with Meatloaf's litter. What thaaaa?!?!

Must resist cute darker babies :tears2:. I can't wait to see what color they turn out to be. Of course, I should stop looking at the pictures (and the new ones coming ).


----------



## fuzz16

((i love the darker chinchilla looking babe))

and accidents happen, glad the babies are with you where you can at least take the best care of them before finding them new homes. 

cant wait for new pictures of the litter


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> She's always pretty aggressive about wanting to breed - I've had her mount my foot before to show me she wanted a buck.



Well thenno wonder she took full advantage when Mercury was out strutting around! Hee, hee...she was going to have some fun whether you "approved" or not!:biggrin2:



WABBITMOM12 here...hubby logged on...*reminder to self* must check before posting!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> She's always pretty aggressive about wanting to breed - I've had her mount my foot before to show me she wanted a buck.



Aggressive women scare me!

They are so cute Peg and no matter all the talks you give, try and teach them to be good, bunny's will be bunny's what can you do.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I almost hate to choose favorites from your rabbits, Peg. I get my heart broken, too. 

but








I adore this little one. I'm in love again...


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - I knew that would be your favorite...


----------



## Fynnagin

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/PegFlint/2010%20Feb%20Meatloafs%20babies/Feb%2014th/IMG_0021.jpg

This baby wants to come live with me!!! I love him/her. 

Peg, I rarely post in RO at all but read regularly. I just want you to know I love all your stories.

ETA: not sure how to post the actual pic, but that's the link for it, I guess.


----------



## Elf Mommy

...sigh... I guess I'm predictable


----------



## TinysMom

It is time for a short update.

Today I got in on the floor with the babies for either the first or maybe second time since Cyrano died. They LOVED it...having me to crawl all over again and getting pets and kisses and stuff. I was talking on the phone at the time (thank God it was a rabbit friend) and kept going, "Wow....you have a nice butt" as I'd pet a rabbit . I was basically trying to get a feel for their body type - and very impressed with the back half of the body as I think I got the depth I wanted in some of them.

The littler babies are doing so good. I'm watching them right now in their nestbox... as they're starting to wake up more and I caught one chewing on some hay earlier. A couple of them find themselves getting bored with sleeping and they want to look around so badly...but they're a tad bit shy. I love babies at this age - one of the ones that wants to play is now grooming another because it wants SOMETHING to do...just not sure what.

Finally - for those who don't read the rabbitry - I shared a bit about it in someone else's thread.

Nine days ago (Eight days ago for Sophia) - I bred Nyx and Sophia to Mercury. So we're hoping for healthy pregnancies and delivery there. 

Yes - I know - it seems like we'll have a lot of babies - and we will - for a short time. But the first two litters will be ready to rehome when those litters are a month or so old - and that will help. 

Oooh - one of the little babies just binkied straight up in the nestbox. They're growing so fast - their eyes are open, etc.

I guess that is it for now...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was talking on the phone at the time (thank God it was a rabbit friend) and kept going, "Wow....you have a nice butt" as I'd pet a rabbit .


:laugh:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking on the phone at the time (thank God it was a rabbit friend) and kept going, "Wow....you have a nice butt" as I'd pet a rabbit .
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
Click to expand...

:roflmao:Even than it was hard to listen to.


----------



## paul2641

Oh Peg you sound like such a nice woman you sound like you'd crack me up lol!


----------



## Hazel-Mom

Love the new babies! If I didn't live so far, I'd come and get one 
And even though they were an "accident", it couldn't have happened in a better place. I think you were just ment to have those babies .
If I were a bunny, I'd be lining up to be born in your house too, lol.

(edit for typos )


----------



## TinysMom

Well - the older babies had shredded carrot strips today. WOW...what a hit - other than the fact I got scratched up all over from sitting on the floor with the carrot strips. 

I'd really had a hard time bonding with them again after Cyrano died - I found myself angry that they were still here and healthy and he was gone. I think I needed some time to grieve. I mentioned his name today while playing with them and one of them started to go looking for him (at least that was what it looked like). It was the big girl that always groomed him.

The young litter is starting to try to eat hay and pellets and...oatmeal. So far all are healthy and doing good - no eye problems - no other problems at all even. A couple are wanting to explore more and more.

I guess that is about it...for now.


----------



## Cabrissi

They are darling little babies, don't be too hard on yourself about mistakes - anyone can make them and I believe that everything does happen for a reason. They look like they will be a blessing to whomever is lucky enough to be their new mums/dads in time. I'm so sorry to hear about your Cyrano passing as well, your tribute to him was so touching!


----------



## TinysMom

So normally I spend time with the girls and the babies lately - haven't had much time for the boys.

But I came home from work very early today (didn't work at all - was falling asleep while driving - even after a 45 minute nap at a picnic area - so I drove home instead of working) - and Robin had Mercury out for playtime (Hermes had already had his) - and I got to pick him up and hold him and just love on him.

I forgot what a love bug Mercury can be - and I got to looking at his face and stuff - he's one handsome dude....for a flemish giant. 

On top of all that - he's probably one of the sweetest rabbits I've ever had - except for the fact he loves to follow us around (hence the nickname "puppy").

I need to do photos of him again - to show you how adorable he's become.

Someone nag me?

More later - getting ready to leave for a mystery shop soon.


----------



## Sabine

pictures of Mercury pleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaase:biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun

leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:

pics of mercury please. thank you!


----------



## TinysMom

These are all in a mishmash and I'm just too tired to organize them right now.

Hope you enjoy...









For some reason - Art has a hard time napping in the recliner when he gets home...



Meatloaf



Where's the mama??







Don't you tell them I'm here...



Mama?



Mama????



I guess Mama's not here...



Mercury (aka "Big Daddy" aka "Puppy")



























































I wanted you to see the size of his feet...



They're huge...















Dallas and Austin



Can I comes out and play? I gots binkies to do..



Hey...I think the door is opening..



Oh no...you're letting the kids out again???



Mad at mommy and daddy































Calamity Jane/Crosby



Behind door #1 - we have daddy #1



Behind door #2 - we have daddy #2











Yeah - but I'm the BEST daddy of all..



Hey - its the bunny show again...















Um...my food tastes like....um...anyway...can we have more food?











Jenny 



Squirrel



Jackie who HAD to get her picture taken. She closes the door behind us when we feed her.



And back to a baby...


----------



## missyscove

I haven't seen pictures of your puppies in so long! They're not puppies anymore.


----------



## paul2641

OMG is Crosby missing her ears or is my sight deceiving me?


----------



## TinysMom

Your eyes are deceiving you...she likes to hold both ears to that one side lots of times...


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:"squeals of delight from me and daughter as we view the pics over breakfast"


----------



## TinysMom

I'm glad you enjoy the pics and I hope they don't make the blog too hard to upload.


----------



## Fancy77

WOW love all the pics...even tho u were tired u took the time to add captions...u rock Peg. 

BTW: i had no problems with uploading the page


----------



## paul2641

I just got my eyes checked maybe I need to get them checked again?


----------



## TinysMom

This one is just too special to make it smaller...







I almost sent it to Minda if she wanted to use it for the caption contest - but she's already used one of mine recently.

Notice where the baby bunny is standing.


----------



## Fancy77

ha ha ha ha ha that is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## paul2641

lol! Crazy little babies, Your dogs are so good with them, By dog is good with the bunnies but not that good lol.


----------



## TinysMom

I never thought I'd be jealous of a bunny


----------



## Elf Mommy

We'll hold it in reserve for a month from now  hehe


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I'll share these full size since we'll probably be on a new page soon. 

I don't recognize you - what breed of bunny are you? A continental giant??? Oh wait...your ears lop. Hmm....french lop? I can't speak French....I only speak flemish.




I disapprove.




Crosby aka Calamity Jane in the last three photos


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx is quite upset with me right now - and she just thumped at me to make sure I knew (she came over - nudged me - turned towards the babies - and thumped).

It seems like the babies are finding her hiding spots - her favorite treat areas - and dad is in HER recliner.

She is NOT a happy camper right now.

Maybe I should have said something nicer than "tough cookies" cause now she's looking for some sort of treats...


----------



## TinysMom

Boy is she upset - she went and filed a complaint with the complaint department...


----------



## paul2641

I really like the black on the flemish lol!


----------



## Myia09

I love the photos of them napping. Soooo great!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Looks like I have to do some housekeeping tomorrow - the babies have discovered the bag of calf manna that the girls ripped open....

I kept shooing them away....it seems that they LOVE calf manna.

Imagine that...


----------



## juliew19673

lol! love thephotos! Big FrEAking bunny! can only imagine your life with one and their offspring.


----------



## paul2641

May an uneducated Irish lad ask what is calf manna?


----------



## irishbunny

Hehe the way the pictures are taken makes Nyx look almost as long as the guy (thinkit's Art, sorry lol!)


----------



## TinysMom

*paul2641 wrote: *


> May an uneducated Irish lad ask what is calf manna?



Calf Manna

It has more protein in it and some breeders use it for flemish giants during their first year or so of growth to help them get larger and/or build bigger/stronger bones.

I used to mix it in with everyone's food (just a little bit) and many of my lionheads had nicer manes because of the extra protein. I know - because when I stopped...their manes didn't do as well. (They really didn't NEED the extra protein and I didn't have a younger flemish around so I wasn't buying it).


----------



## TinysMom

Meant to add - I don't see you as uneducated at all....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

WOW :shock:Nyx is so big!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> WOW :shock:Nyx is so big!


Yeah - I saw Athena on the computer the other night trying to order the bunny version of Jenny Craig for her. (I also saw the bruises on Athena's cheeks from Nyx's anger at being called fat). Turns out that they couldn't find my credit card...

(Just kidding about bruises - there were no bruises).

I can't get Nyx to stay still long enough to get an accurate weight...and of course you know why we're hoping she puts on weight this month...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Her papa would be proud on how big she is getting. She looks just like him.


----------



## paul2641

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Meant to add - I don't see you as uneducated at all....


Thanks but the looming doom of my exams is really making me feel idiotic.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok folks - I need help - badly.

Monday is the last day to send in registrations for the state show (must preregister).

I need y'all to nag me tomorrow / today to get this printed up - filled in - and mailed. ASAP.

Please? 

Thanks...I'll get Art to help me with my printer once I wake up and clean it off...it can be tempermental.


----------



## massie777

just wondering how old your older baby flemish are and how much they weigh? thanks


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed...my older flemish were born 12/24 and 12/27. Some weigh as much as 3 pounds now I think while others are probably closer to 2 pounds. I'll try to get weights on the smallest and biggest tomorrow.


----------



## TinysMom

Now maybe I can get some sleep....entry form is filled out and out in the mailbox with the check, etc. 

I listed Mercury, Hermes, Athena, Sophia (in case she isn't pregnant or loses the babies) plus the two new girls that are at Ali's.

I didn't list Nyx because I'm pretty sure there is NO WAY we can tattoo her.


----------



## massie777

Thanks, I was just wondering because I have a baby flemish at my house right now that is around 8 weeks old and is around 2.50 pounds and wanted to make sure she was the right weight for her age. By the pictures though yours look alot bigger.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm guessing you have a "pet quality" flemish giant then - I say that because I'm finding that the ones that are more showable are the biggest and weigh more.

Feel free to post a picture in here if you want - maybe put your flemish next to something like a soda can and I'll do the same with one of mine so we can compare.


----------



## massie777

yea i can deff. try and do that. She is probably pet quality. She came from a guy who breeds flemishes to eat. She has a condition where her top eyelids fold inword so her eyelashes rub up against the eye and irratate it. He thought she had something wrong with her and gave her to my rescue. Hopefully when full grown we can do surgery on her. I will try tomorrow to get a picture for you.


----------



## TinysMom

*massie777 wrote: *


> yea i can deff. try and do that. She is probably pet quality. She came from a guy who breeds flemishes to eat. She has a condition where her top eyelids fold inword so her eyelashes rub up against the eye and irratate it. He thought she had something wrong with her and gave her to my rescue. Hopefully when full grown we can do surgery on her. I will try tomorrow to get a picture for you.


Good luck with her - I think flemish are so special. I don't know if you've ever had the experience of having one in your rescue before - but I think they have such interesting personalities - and they are more dog/cat like than rabbits sometimes. I'm not sure if it is their size or what.


----------



## TinysMom

*SHOW UPDATE - sorta*

Well - in looking at the show schedule on bunnyrabbit.com - I see there is a show next weekend that I think I'm going to go to. It is in Crosby, TX (about 7 hours away one way) and the entry fee per show (double show) - is $3 per rabbit. 

I got to thinking about the fact that when the rabbits go to the state show- they have never been shown before. Not only will they have the new experience of being cooped for 2 nights at a show - but they will also have to learn to be on the table, etc.

So I'm going to talk to Art about it (his usual response is "as long as we can afford it") and plan to go to the show next Saturday. I'm SOOOO excited.

I will be taking Hermes, Mercury, Athena and Sophia (even though I do suspect she's pregnant as she's getting huge). I will leave Nyx at home because there is no way that the three of us can tattoo her alone....at least I don't think there is. (It doesn't help that Art will be flying out of town tomorrow and not be back till Friday night).

I may also take a couple of the larger babies (maybe even four or five) and enter them as juniors just to see what the judges say. They're probably way too small to show though...still yet - I'd love to hear comments from other breeders. Maybe I'll just take them and not show them and get them used to the show environment.

Anyway - that is my update for now.

And yes...I will take the camera with me...

*
*


----------



## wabbitmom12

Woo Hoo!! Bunny shows...'tis the season 

OH...MY...WORD!! Nyx is huge! And gorgeous!:inlove: She is looking so good! Methinks impending motherhood agrees with her.

lol on Art and the bunny nap. Don't we all sleep better with a fluffy animal in our arms? Of course, non-bunny owners have to settle for the stuffed variety.

Crosby/Calamity Jane (CJ)looks likesuch a sweetie. I just want to hug her! :hugsquish:

Does she hold her ears sideways relative to the side she had/has the eye trouble with? (ie, away from it?) Just wondered if that's related. (Maybe she got used to holding them like that when her eye was ouchy?)


----------



## TinysMom

I've pulled out the clamp tattoo (YUCK) - and am going to talk to Art about tattooing Nyx this afternoon/evening (so she could be shown too). 

Art might consider it since he flies out of town tomorrow and will be out of her sight for a bit...


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Crosby/Calamity Jane (CJ)looks likesuch a sweetie. I just want to hug her! :hugsquish:
> 
> Does she hold her ears sideways relative to the side she had/has the eye trouble with? (ie,* away from it*?) Just wondered if that's related. (Maybe she got used to holding them like that when her eye was ouchy?)


Wow - good question. She holds her ears away from that eye. But she also seems to have hurt her ear - as if the cartilige (spelling) is broken. 

I'll try to get a shot of her in a bit - a close up sorta...


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I've pulled out the clamp tattoo (YUCK) - and am going to talk to Art about tattooing Nyx this afternoon/evening (so she could be shown too).
> 
> *Art might consider it since he flies out of town tomorrow and will be out of her sight for a bit...*


LOL, probably a very good idea. I am sure she will be in a snit for quite awhile, just from being held down, much less having an ouch in her ear!


----------



## TinysMom

I suckered him into it - now to get a padded room, gloves, and clothing.....and face protection.

Must hurry since he leaves at 8 am in the morning..


----------



## TinysMom

Its sorta done.

The tattoo is sorta in her ear...but the ink didn't "take" well to it. Gonna try to find her in a few minutes and try to put ink on it again and see if it takes.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Its sorta done.
> 
> The tattoo is sorta in her ear...but the ink didn't "take" well to it. *Gonna try to find her in a few minutes* and try to put ink on it again and see if it takes.



:shock:That doesn't sound too good, lol! 

I take it that Miss Nyx was not amused with the whole tatooing idea.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx isn't happy right now - we'll leave it at that.

She had three babies crowded around her - giving her kisses and grooming and tending to her when I saw her a couple of minutes ago.

I sat down beside her on the floor and she came over to me and nuzzled me for pets and attention.

I think sometimes I give folks the wrong impression of Nyx. Yes - she's a diva bun...and she loves to get into things she shouldn't - like the calf manna and feed bucket and opening up the bale of hay herself.

But she is also one of the most LOVING bunnies I've ever had. Most of the time - if I call her - she'll come over to me - or at least stay still for me to come to her. She'll frequently come over and nudge me for pets and she just loves to sit in my lap and eat treats if I'm on the floor.

So it isn't that she's a "bad" girl...its just that she feels she deserves special privileges because she knows she is so special to us.

I attribute much of her wonderful personality not only to her mom Sweetie, but also Dave & Karen for the way she was raised in their home. 

In many ways - she is the ideal flemish giant....


----------



## paul2641

Good luck with the show.


----------



## katt

ahem. . .

we haven't had baby bunny photos in like 2 days. . .

better get on that or we might start an RO riot

:waiting:

ps- good luck at your upcomming shows!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I suckered him into it - now to get a padded room, gloves, and clothing.....and face protection.
> 
> Must hurry since he leaves at 8 am in the morning..


Make sure everything has a lot of kevlar in it or steel.


----------



## TinysMom

*katt wrote: *


> ahem. . .
> 
> *we haven't had baby bunny photos in like 2 days. . .
> 
> better get on that or we might start an RO riot*
> 
> :waiting:
> 
> ps- good luck at your upcomming shows!



I WAS going to post photos...but I hate to give in to "terrorists" who threaten to start riots....

I think I'll post them anyway.

I'm too lazy to sort them - so oh well....I'll try to give a few captions to let you know why I chose those photos or whatever...

Also - since I think we'll be close to a new page soon - I'll do these regular size.

A few of these are for Minda - she'll know which ones...this is one.
[align=center]













They may still be "babies" - sorta - but they can sure give adult expressions now.











Art opened the cage door so you could see this - it is the view from my desk as I watch bunnies.























The size of one of the smaller litter...











We had some of the bigger ones in the box with the smaller ones to get them to meet each other. This one obviously remembers the nestbox from when it was younger.





"This was MY nestbox first...you know?"





This is for babies - and I'm a baby...go away.





This is Mercury's cage - and the exact place and way Mercury sleeps...but it isn't Mercury. This sorta freaked me out to see his son doing this JUST like he does.





As you look at the pictures of this rabbit on my desk -please tell me - am I the ONLY one who sees Mercury in the face? I hope not.




Baby picture...again.












I disapprove.





I still disapprove.






















Can some of you see how the face on this one - is different from the face of the rabbit on the desk? This is one way I can tell differences even now.





This is the same bunny that is on the desk...












Size comparison...sorta




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I am sitting here in tears as I write this thread. No - I haven't lost any babies. No - I haven't lost any friends or anything like that.

But I think I'm going to take a break from the forum - and I decided to share about it with y'all here (this will probably be the only place I'll be for a bit).

Some things happened today that made me realize I really REALLY need a break. Some of them were here at home...some of them not.

But I've come to realize that right now - I am an emotional basketcase and little things are setting me off. Part of it is because some things happened today to make me really miss my "mother-in-love" as I called her. I can't get over the fact that when I am transferring numbers over to my new cell phone - hers isn't in the list anymore. It just hurts...badly. So I'm close to tears a lot over that.

In addition - I'm trying to get back ON my meds for my depression and its really hard. I probably shouldn't have gotten off them - and that in itself is a long story. But the meds are making me sleepy - to the point I have been falling asleep when driving down the road. In addition - I can be really happy and almost "high" one minute (well - not high - more like a "happy normal") and then suddenly I drop a bit and can start crying. I think it is partly due to waiting for the meds to kick in. 

When you add all that to some things like - trying to work on arranging the flights for the girls to get here - and trying to work with the bunnies this week to prepare them for the show next weekend - and well - just a lot of things. Art will be gone next week too so Robin and I will be doing bottles. 

So I'm gonna try to take a break for a bit. I may post in here every few days since I know y'all like photos and stories. 

But I really just need a break to give my medicine time to get me back on track. I just yelled at Robin really badly - and I need to go talk to her.

I was on the phone today with someone from the forum who hasn't been on in a while - and I told her that even though she didn't have a rabbit anymore - I wanted her to keep in touch - because our friendship went beyond rabbits...to a real "friendship".

That's the way I feel about many of you..thanks for being there for me. I'll be back later.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

We are always here for you and if want to call me or Karen don't hesitate to do so. Do what you need to do, the forum will still be here. When you come back if you have to post 200 plus photo's of your herd well I guess we can put up with it.

Your a great friend Peg, wabbitmom and wabbitdad's PM boxes and phones are always open to you.

Don't forget to tell Art to bring Nyx back a peace offering from his trip.


----------



## fuzz16

i understand the meds bit...i have gotten to the point that they honestly help me then destroy me toward the end of the day...i just take them now when im feeling depressed and probably not right but it helps.

and thank you for thinking of the forum about updates with pictures of the babies, but do take care of yourself first hand. cya soon


----------



## wabbitmom12

As my hubby and Fuzz16 said, we are all here for you.

Don't be too hard on yourself, okay? Changing/getting on/getting off meds is so difficult sometimes. We know that in the end they help...but getting through the first part is a roller coaster. Many of us have been there, and you know that I have a special case righthere in my house.

Please remember to curtail your activities as much as you can, and go ahead and let your self sleep. Today is Sunday...sounds like an excellent day for a nap. A really nice, long nap. It will feel good physically...but emotionally, it will help too.

Love ya! :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy

First....he/she is beautiful. Thank you so much for the photos!!!

Second....you definitely need to take care of you, first! 

Have you thought about making one of your boards in honor of your Mother-in-Love? A photo? connections? memories? the things you're struggling with and the things that keep you strong by her memory. 

It's just an idea, but I know how beautifully inspiring your boards are when you complete them.

Love ya, Peg. I'm here if you need me!


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - thanks for the idea - maybe I will. The thing is - almost all of my picture of her - are in my heart and I have very few photos of her. 

One thing that meant so much to me - was that even though I had a black thumb and she had a green thumb and loved to garden (and sewed for a living - where I can't even sew a straight line...honest...three people have all tried to teach me to sew and given up)....

she used to tell me that I had gifts that were just as valid as hers - that she loved to hear me talk/write and that she loved the fact that I loved her son enough to accept him as he was and let him be himself.

She had her faults and her flaws - yes. But by the time I met her - she was an older woman who had matured fairly gracefully (although I did see her angry a few times - just never at me).

I think the double whammy yesterday of taking her number off my calling list as I transferred numbers to my new phone - and then getting her estate's inventory list in the mail within minutes of that - just really threw me for a loop - brought up all the grief. I'm still crying over it.

However - I had to come back here to ask for prayers for three babies (from the older litter). Floppy wasn't himself last night - its hard to explain but he just didn't seem to act like himself plus he's not growing like I want him to. He spent the night with mama. 

Two of the girls also sound like they have pneumonia or something - there is discharge around the nose area but I can't see it - it is their breathing that scares me. I'm treating them now - but they are so young and so small still that I'm really worried. So far they're still with us - but everyone is sleeping so it is hard to say what their activity level is like.

I'm not sure what would've caused them to be sick...unless it was the dust and stuff we stirred up by doing major cage cleaning and stuff. 

I'll keep y'all updated. Consider no news to be good news.


----------



## paul2641

Hopefully all babies pull through fingers crossed.

Hope you stay strong too Peg.


----------



## TinysMom

Floppy's underside is just covered in poo (almost like diaherrea) and smells HORRIBLE and I thought I might have seen some mucus. I need to check everyone else.

He could've gotten into the calf manna and overeaten from it - that would give him diaherrea. Its the smell that bugs me - trying to figure out if it could be cocci.

I am about to check every single baby from the older litter as I let them out to play.

They're 8 weeks old...I didn't want this to happen. I wanted to be past the worst of any weaning problems. 

I'm going to the forum library to read on cocci again - thinking Benebac is gonna be a good idea (after a bath) and trying to decide for sure what this is.

I know that a rabbit that takes in a lot of calf manna can have poops that STINK really bad. It cold just be that he overate some and got sick (we tried to get it all where they couldn't get to it during playtime but they can be pretty creative).

I'll update on the girls in a bit - I'm just sick at heart right now.


----------



## TinysMom

Just a short note - I've been going "farmville crazy"...if any of y'all are on Facebook and play farmville - drop me a pm so we can add each other as neighbors? I'm not the best neighbor because I'm getting so many now that I can't gift everyday or fertilize all the time - but I do help with barn raisings and chicken coop expansions and stuff.


----------



## TinysMom

A couple of quick updates.

The two girls with breathing problems seem to be doing better. 

Floppy...turns out to be a girl. I really think she's not going to make it...but I'm fighting for her life. She's got mucus and diaherrea and she's very depressed. She's staying with Athena just in case Athena can pull her through. 

And as for me...I think I forgot what it means to "take it easy".

I did a GameStop mystery shop today (computer game store) - I wound up picking up two Time Warner Cable shops tomorrow - plus I picked up a Quizno's shop on Tuesday. (Other than the other day - I haven't shopped much in a while and had cut back on it - only did a few easy things here and there).

Oh well....all of these together will equal..um...$30 for last week, $18 for each Time Warner Cable so that brings me to $66, $13.50 for the Quizno's (up to that amount - $5 for shop plus up to $8.50 reimbursement for meal) - so that puts me at almost $80...plus $12 for the GameStop ($7 for report plus up to $5 for reimbursement).

Not bad I guess...and sorta fun...maybe.

Well - I'm off to do my report and off to bed....praying for Floppy - at this point I've done what I can for the night...now its up to Athena and Floppy. I'm hoping Athena still has enough milk (she has some) that she can pull Floppy through this.

If not - its not Athena's fault - this is just something that can happen when you wean - no matter how much you try to avoid it.


----------



## Pipp

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

The more I read information and look at the bunny and mucus and stuff - I don't believe this is cocci at all - I believe this is m.e. (mucoid enteritis).

I just made up homemade pedialyte for Floppy and got 10 cc in her. I also gave her some pumpkin mixture with probios powder in it a bit earlier - in order to get her bowels a bit more stable. Probably shouldn't have done that - but felt it was worth a try. 

I put a bowl of the homemade pedialyte in the cage with her - she's not in with mama after all since Mama has BREEDING on her mind and went after Sophia earlier to try and breed with her. So she's in a cage beside mama so they can see each other and I'm hoping that will encourage her.

She also has hay to much on and I spritzed it with the pedialyte stuff a bit.

When I put the bowl down - she went and took some sips out of it.

I'm really hoping she pulls through - even if she was one that I was planning to let go as a pet.

And with that - I'm FINALLY off to bed...I hope.


----------



## TinysMom

Floppy is still with us....but I am sure that she won't make it. I can see it in her eyes - she's giving up.

The hardest thing is - she'd just started holding her ears upright too.

Times like this make me kick myself for wanting to breed. 

With that said - I had felt for a couple of weeks that maybe something wasn't quite right with Floppy as she wasn't thriving as well as the others. But I kept hoping...

At this point I lean towards saying please pray for a peaceful passing...

I won't be home as I HAVE to work today. Robin will be here and Floppy is with her mama right now.


----------



## wabbitmom12

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

I've rearranged my schedule to stay home today (other than an in-town mystery shop that is short). 

I just spent some time with Floppy giving her the homemade pedialyte and she loved it and she loved the snuggles she was getting.

She may not feel like fighting right now - but I'm willing ot fight for her life. If I can keep her hydrated and keep the meds going....well...I keep telling myself "maybe" she can make it.

I'm about to look at the other two girls but they seemed to be fine last night. Still keeping them on some meds just in case - for a bit.

I'm really really hoping that between the power of y'alls prayers and my staying home - we can give Floppy the will to live. I am going to do more reading today to see what we can do to get her through this. I've had friends pull rabbits out of this (and really bad cocci too) - so I may contact them if need be.

(Usually the lionheads were so small and go downhill so quickly - I didn't have much time to save them.)

One thing I need to find out is if Floppy makes it through this - could she have further issues down the road - or would she be ok? 

If there is a potential for future issues...well...looks like she'll be pampered here. (Such a sad life for her...right?).


----------



## Bassetluv

Adding my prayers

ray:ray:ray:


----------



## TinysMom

She just hopped out of the litterbox I'd had her in (with her hay, etc) and peed (a decent amount) - and now she is grooming herself.

She is looking at me like, 'Would you stop doing a play by play description of what I'm doing and just go away for a bit?' (I was telling Robin what she was doing).

At least she is not as lethargic as she was - even if it means she's frustrated with me a bit.


----------



## hartleybun

:hug::hug:keeping you all in my prayers


----------



## mistyjr

:hug::group::hug1


----------



## TinysMom

RIP Floppy....

and no - I'm not handling this well. 

As Ali and other friends of mine can tell you - when I lose a rabbit I'm close to - I go through this whole, "I'm never breeding again...I'm rehoming my rabbits...I can't do this anymore" sort of stage. Sometimes it last an hour or so - sometimes longer. Sometimes I pull away from people - othertimes I'm needy and need people.

Right now I'm .... numb...

I saw it coming this morning and I knew she wouldn't make it.

I didn't want to believe it though.

I think I'm gonna go cry.

Right now there are just several things setting me off - this was one of them - another is - well - I can't go into it I guess. 

Someone on facebook yesterday was talking about their life and said, "Color me *itchy". 

Guess what...I found the color in my crayon box after all. It was right next to a yellow one called....well...I can't name it here.

I think I need more coffee....

And ot think - I was staying home today for Floppy - plus to celebrate Zeus' second Gotcha anniversary. 

I think I'll go lay down - put the pillow over my head - and celebrate it that way...


----------



## Dragonrain

I'm so sorry! :hug:

I know I haven't posted yet but I have been following your blog and was really hoping that little Floppy would pull through. 

Binky free Floppy. ink iris:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry that you lost Floppy.

So many ups and downs seem to come with raising rabbits. I know I couldn't handle the emotional roller coaster. The easiest way to deal with it would be to become numb to it all, although that wouldn't be the best way ethically, if you know what I mean. The fact that after seeing all this heartbreak you can still care deeply about every baby bunny says volumes about you as a person, Peg, and I really respect that. Sorry if that was too personal for a blog post!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Claire - that means a lot.

Robin pointed out to me this morning (I was talking about how angry I was at something and trying to tell myself to shut up...which I didn't follow)...that I'm angry a LOT lately. She hears me talking to friends on the phone and I'm talking about how angry I am at this or at that - I'm touchy with her and Art.


If any of y'all watch "Bones" - there was a recent episode called "The Devil in the Details" and one person talks about having met the enemy on a daily basis (the devil..sorta) - and that enemy...is within himself.

I think that is the way I'm feeling right now. I'm seeing things inside me and in my actions and attitudes that I don't like at all. 

I said things this morning that while I don't regret being upset over something and how its handled...I regret how I worded myself. I regret that I didn't calm myself down and count to 20,000 before I spoke. 

I go back and think about what I said...and realize that I meant every word and I still feel that way - but I could have used greater tact...tried to understand things better.

I share all this to say - I don't know if I'm feeling this way partly from breeding the bunnies and all of the losses we've had over the last 8 weeks and the anger is coming out partly from the grief....

...or if something else is eating away at me.

I feel like Meg Ryan in this clip below from You've Got Mail....she's someone who never can say anything when she's upset...nothing at all.

Then...this breakthrough...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNRbnz58O24[/ame]

and this is what I wound up feeling like...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_3bye2ZvuI&NR=1[/ame]

Anyway - I guess I'm just ... not handling things well. I may need to see the doctor and change onto different meds...or I may just need to deal with some deeper-rooted issues than I was aware of.

For those of you who've contacted me on facebook, email or pms - who understand about depression....thanks so very much. You have no idea how your words of encouragement, love and acceptance have helped me.

Anyway - enough about me....


----------



## missyscove

1. I love Bones!
2. I'm sorry for your losses lately. I really admire what you do with your rabbits. I've never had a large number of animals myself, but I definitely know what it's like to become so attached to an animal (I have to keep reminding myself that the beef heifers we're working with are not mine - not only that, they're beef heifers so either they or their offspring will end up on my plate.)
3. I realize I'm just a silly 19 year old girl, but if there's ever anything I can do to help you, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## TinysMom

Christina- it seems so hard to believe you're 19....I remember when you were still in high school - then I remember your first college acceptance letters and how I said you'd get in everywhere you tried....now you're in college and pretty soon you'll be graduating.

To me - you're not just a "silly 19 year old girl"...you've always shown a great deal of maturity.

After all...you had the sense to love Bones!


----------



## TinysMom

*Who would like some good news? Anyone?

*I had Arlene (animal communicator) work with the two new girls today - to help prepare them for their flight here. It was funny because she was right-on about their personalities without knowing much about them. 

One of the things we worked on - were their names. The girls did NOT like their names (neither did I)...and we found some names that they liked.

So...introducing (pictures aren't new - just the names)...


Calypso












Harmony











Now their pedigrees will list their "official" names from Juan - and when I get the website done...it will have their "official" names beside them - and underneath that it will have their "barn name" as a nickname.

I love their new names.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

How did they assist in name selection?


----------



## pOker

i LOVE the new names as well..plus, they are beautiful buns.


----------



## TinysMom

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> How did they assist in name selection?


I should've known this question would come up.

Ok...I know many people on here are skeptics - I'm hesitant to post - but here is PART of the session we had...there is more in the rest of it- like what toy one of the girls likes (I think Ali plays with it with them) - and their reaction to learning they're supposed to POOP in the litterbox along with pee in it...and their thoughts on Ali...more detailed than what is at the end of what I'm quoting.

*Arlene*: we need to get together to do the girls *
**me:* sure - whenever works for you *
Arlene:* when are they coming again? 
*me:* don't have dates yet - in next 2 weeks I hopepossibly 3 weeks *
**Arlene:* they just might ask medo you want to do it on IM? *
me:* ah...um...I don't have dates yet because I need to see if I can ship them together and I've had too many other things to call the local airlineIM works fine *Arlene:* maybe i could do half of it with just them the explaining partand then the rest *
me:* basically - the next time they get put in the small carriers and carried around - they're coming here *
**Arlene:* do you know their personalities? *
me:* a bit *
Arlene:* one seems to be shyer than the other *
me:* LG108 is a hoot...has a more outgoing personality and LG102 is more of a mothering type of personalitylikes to have fun but is more nurturing *
Arlene*: i'm having trouble keeping them apart *
me:* she accidentally hurt my friend and then went over later and gave her kisses she seemed to feel bad she'd hurt my friend *
Arlene:* 108 is the first picture, right? *
**me:* let me grab the email I sent you *
Arlene:* k *
me:* The first pictures are of the outgoing girlshe's spunky and a handful *
Arlene:* yepthat's the way i was getting it *
me:* the second photo is of the girl who is shyer 
*Arlene:* she bounced right over when i introduced myself, ready to talk and the other girl was kind of shy *
me:* My biggest thing is I just don't want them to be afraid when it is time to fly here *Arlene:* she didn't hide but she was more introverted *
me:* yep - that is the way they are *
Arlene:* whewi hate calling them by numbers *
me:* be warned - if 108 was around yo - she'd probably be trying to knock you down to get kisses or run past you to play *
Arlene:* neither one likes their names now 
*me:* The active girl is Gayla and the shy girl is GIlda *
Arlene:* Gilda hates her nameGayla doesn't care *
me:* I love the name Harmony for heror Demeter or Psyche *
Arlene:* gilda? *
me:* yep *
Arlene:* she likes Harmony *
**me:* I love Harmony for her based on the things my friend has shared *
Arlene:* the other names are 'too much' her words *me:* We thought of Freya or Discordia for Gayla *
Arlene:* i've contacted them a couple of timstoday 'Harmony' is a little more outgoig *Arlene*: outgoing *
Arlene:* do you have time now? 
*me:* sure *
Arlene:* it seems they are anxious to talk *
me:* was just sitting here crying over a bunny we lost this morning (8 week old baby) *
Arlene:* awwone of Athena's?maybe now is not a good time then... *
**me*: no - it is fineit will help me *
Arlene:* ok *
Arlene*: gayla wants to know if she gets a pretty new name too *
me:* Well - we had talked about Freya because is so energetic sometimes though I wonder if she should be PandoraWe're trying to name them after gods/goddesses *Arlene:* she doesn' like Freya *
**me:* but if she has a name she'd like - I'd be open to it *
Arlene*: right hum...she's thinking *
**me:* we also thought about....oh...its an A name.. *
Arlene:* she says she wants a name as big as Harmony *
me:* Aphrodite *
Arlene:* Pandora?i askedshe doesn't like Aprodite *
me:* there's also Artemis if I remember right *
Arlene:* i pointed out to her that Pandora has the same number of letters *
me:* Robin just said that Aphrodite's other name was Venus *
Arlene:* is the same size is robin who has them now?would she like to join us?or is she a skeptic? *
me:* No - RObin is my daughter *
Arlene:* oh! ok *
me:* I don't think Ali is home right nowhttp://www.paleothea.com/Goddesses.html that is a list of names you could read off to her *
me:* Calypso That is a pretty name too *
Arlene:* she says most of those names are yucky but she likes Calypso *
**me:* I like Calypso too *
Arlene:* she likes the way it sounds, kind of musical *
me:* Yes it does I think that Harmony and Calypso would be beautiful names for the girlsif she likes that name *
Arlene:* i'll ask she likes it a lot *
me:* ok *
Arlene:* i think we've got 2 winners *
me*: yeah!Are they happy where they are for right now? 
*Arlene:* i'm usually pretty good at helping with names *
me:* When they get here - they will be in Big cages - but they also get several hours of playtime like Alicia tries to give them now *
Arlene*: hum they are showing me a lady with dark hair *
me:* Alicia my best friend *
Arlene:* they have very loving feelings towards her does Alicia have dark hair? *me*: yes *
Arlene: *ok that must be her then


----------



## NorthernAutumn

WOW!

Speechless over here....WOW!


----------



## TinysMom

YOU??? 

Speechless?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

LOL!


----------



## undergunfire

All I want to do is :hug: you....so there :hug::hug::hug::hug:!

Arlene is amazing. Once I finally have the funds to give her for communication, then I want to do it. I'm no longer wanting to communicate with Zaide because I feel that Quil is Zaide...which is why I don't want to know if Zaide is still out there. Hopefully that makes sense?

What I really want Arlene's help for is bonding Morgan & Molly...I want to see if they are even interested in each other so I know to continue bonding at this point. I don't think they are interested....I think moreover Molly & Brody have interest in one another :shock:.

Arlene charges $30 for a half hour, right?


----------



## TinysMom

Arlene charges $30 for a half-hour session which is for one animal. Two animals normally require an hour session - and I will say that every session I've ever had with Arlene has gone over the normal time period - it isn't like she sits there with a stopwatch and then goes "time's up".

There was a lot more that we covered in the session - we discussed the upcoming flight and recommended that the girls just go to sleep so they don't get scared by the noises (One girl doesn't want to miss anything though)...and we discussed toys (it turns out Ali has the toy that was described to me...and the rabbit loves it)...they talked a lot about Ali and wondered if she was my sister (and she smells good too...according to one girl) plus they think she's funny. We even discussed Montana a bit...

Oh - we talked about their litter box habits. The girls didn't know it was for that - one girl was embarrassed (they were doing good at peeing in the box) and the other girl was like, "Whatever..". 

Ali just looked though and there is a pile of poop in one of the litterboxes.

Oh...and the girls were like "yucky boys"...and Arlene told them to wait till they got here and got to meet them.

So yeah - it was well worth the money for us. 

Arlene goes in the hospital this coming week for surgery and I'm betting she won't be able to do this for at least a month or two or three....but it is well worth the money.

SunnyCait also knows Arlene from a rat forum...Arlene has ratties (and you can tell she loves them by the way she talks about them) and ferrets.


----------



## Pipp

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Robin pointed out to me this morning (I was talking about how angry I was at something and trying to tell myself to shut up...which I didn't follow)...that I'm angry a LOT lately. She hears me talking to friends on the phone and I'm talking about how angry I am at this or at that - I'm touchy with her and Art.


:hug: 

Yes, you have been uncharacteristically angry -- I'm used to an occasional emotional or depressed, but 'angry' is new. That said, I think its a world-wide thing. All sorts of people are 'acting out', the world ambiance seems to be negatively supercharged. Everybody seems to be affected. And of course the more people feel nervous, angry, depressed, suicidal, homicidal, etc, the more it passes off to others, so its a self-perpetuating thing. I don't think its anything within you, just a reaction to abnormal outside forces. I really hope we all fell better soon. 

You're doing really well recognizing and not escalating the issues upsetting you. All I can suggest is pet your bunnies (my little valiums), cry over your loses and try and only do things that make you happy. 

Anything I can do to help, just let me know. We all care about you very much! 

(Love Calypso and Harmony, btw. Great names!) 


sas urplepansy::rose::hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I've figured out this much about the anger.

It isn't so much that the anger is "new" per se. Its just my speaking out about it is new. 

Its still about the same people/issues that have upset me before - I've just always stuffed it - to be a "good Christian" versus speaking my mind.

Sure - other things are also setting off the anger - but the things that make me blow up...are the things that have been bugging me for a while.

Its like a pressure cooker where you have the valve covered. For a long time the thing on top has been making those warning sounds of boiling going on.

Going off the meds - just took away the control of keeping control of my words. I felt much of the same anger before.

I think I've got plenty of valium (and friends) to help me now - especially since I see what it is doing to me when I Let go and give into the anger.


----------



## TinysMom

Oooh - I forgot to tell y'all.

Miss Milina - my holland lop doe - who normally rips my hand off (or thinks about it at least) if I put it in her cage (but cuddles up next to the cage door to BEG Art for pets)...let me pet her last night for about 10 minutes.

She even let me put my hand IN her cage and pet her...and then stayed there waiting and waiting for me to pet her some more.

Methinks she is missing Art and is desperate enough to let me pet her.


----------



## missyscove

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Christina- it seems so hard to believe you're 19....I remember when you were still in high school - then I remember your first college acceptance letters and how I said you'd get in everywhere you tried....now you're in college and pretty soon you'll be graduating.
> 
> To me - you're not just a "silly 19 year old girl"...you've always shown a great deal of maturity.
> 
> After all...you had the sense to love Bones!


I know, I feel so old sometimes, and I often find myself going, if 5 years ago someone had asked me where I saw myself in 5 years, this would definitely not be it...
Like last night, sitting in an organic chemistry lecture, writing "feed heifers" on my hand - I never would have guessed my wake up schedule would be dictated by cattle.

I feel really blessed to have been a part of this forum for so long. It's a great group of people we've got together.


----------



## TinysMom

It could be worse ....well...sorta.

Robin was always more mature than her age - even as a young child...

One Sunday (we had just started going back to church after an absence of several months due to the lack of a car....so we were excited to be back and be able to be around "friends") - we had another couple coming over after church for lunch and to spend the afternoon.

We got home and Robin was unusually fussy and pitched a temper tantrum...very much unlike her.

I stood in the doorway and yelled at her, "What do you think you are...a 2 year old?"

You see it coming.....please tell me you see it coming...

From behind me Art goes, "uh Peg....she IS a two year old. Cut her some slack."

My point? I think some people are more mature than their age even when they're young...

By the way - how IS college going? Are you enjoying it? You're a sophmore - right?


----------



## missyscove

I am a sophomore, yes. College is great in the sense that I love everything but chemistry, but I have to do the chemistry if I want to go to vet school which is still my dream.

I've gone back to trying to update my own blog (though it's full of cattle instead of buns since my buns aren't here) instead of hijacking yours.


----------



## TinysMom

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

So I tell myself, "I'm going to rest. I'm going to take it easy this week. I'm going to take care of myself."

I take Monday & Tuesday off for Floppy....knowing I HAVE to work tomorrow. I did do a mystery shop both days.

Tonight - I'm about to head to bed when an email comes from a scheduler - she has an "EMERGENCY"...she needs to have several bank shops done ASAP.

So what do I do?

I pick up six shops to do tomorrow - along with my 10 stores and my cable company mystery shops.

Oh well - March 20th will see another $95 or so in my paypal account for these shops - so I'm pretty pleased.

But I need to be careful I don't overdo it.

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## hartleybun

arlene sounds a fascinating lady - im open minded about these things. my dogs communicate with each other and those that i look after so im used to 'thinking dog' the rabbits are much more subtle - having only had them in my life for the past five years im finding learning 'rabbit' a slow process. roxy is easier than hartley tho

thinking of yourself for once probably doesnt come easy - for me its my patchwork group once a week. this is the one thing i do that benefits me, is for me and done by me. i found that over the years i had given up everything for home, husband and kids. now that kids are in their teens im able to be more flexible with my life.

things do work out in the end! dont give up, you do have the strength! after the childhood from hell im still here and enjoying life:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - on my way out the door in about 5 minutes to do - a cable company mystery shop - 10 stores for merchandising (15-30 minute service call) - 6 bank shops - all in a town an hour away.

I so wanna take a bunny to pet in between visits...and its cool enough that I could...but I dread to think of what a bunny would do.

Oh well - I'll just THINK about bunnies...


----------



## missyscove

bunny in a cable company... Sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## TinysMom

too wiped out to type right now - but wait till I share about my day...

I have to laugh - cause its either that or cry


----------



## juliew19673

VERY curious to hear about your day out..


----------



## TinysMom

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> VERY curious to hear about your day out..


First of all...let me explain that I once told Art that I thought our marriage would be like the Waltons or Little House on the Prairie - and instead it wound up like "I Love Lucy". Since that conversation - Art can attest to the fact he agrees with me - because I've done stupid things like leave him notes in his hotel room propositioning him - only the maid thinks he wrote them for her...and other stuff too.

Since this post is sorta a bit of how this thread almost became "Mexican Tales" ... with a side order of "Debbie Does Dallas" only as "Peg Does Eagle Pass" and isn't quite the same..

*I am not responsible for YOUR reactions to this post and you should put down any coffee or dangerous instruments that might be in your hand.

If you're at work and aren't supposed to be here - be prepared to stifle your laughter if you think its funny. 

Consider yourself warned!

*Ok - so first a bit about Eagle Pass. Population wise - it is smaller than Del Rio - but to drive around it - its much much bigger. I know someone who was born and raised in Eagle Pass who gets lost in it when he goes home...so when I say I get lost many times when I go there ...I don't feel too badly about it.

So...yesterday I had 10 stores to visit as a Kraft rep - plus 7 mystery shops. Six mystery shops were in 4 banks - meaning two banks had to be visited twice - at least 20 minutes apart. In addition - two of those shops were "targeted" shops....meaning I was trying to shop one particular person.

Normally if I have a shop where I'm going into a place twice - I'll have a spare top on me to change into and I'll brush my hair one way for one shop and then another way for the other shop. I don't dare remove my glasses as I'd stumble into things and I'd be blind as a bat.

So I did the first bank shop only I used my REAL name...which is ok - except supposedly I'm wanting to open a new account and I already have an account with this bank. I don't want them to have my real name. 

I think that flustered me and is part of what set off the rest of the day.

I go around doing stores and shops - and I get to one shop where I know where the bank is - and I know halfway where the cable company is (or I think I know where it is) - and so I drive towards the cable company...only to wind up about 200 feet (or less probably) from the border crossing to go into Mexico...and I see no way to turn around.

So I do a "u" in the middle of the road (no one was around - I hoped) and go back to the bank and do that. 

From the bank - I get directions to the cable company (after all - I'm Cheryl Masters moving down from Kansas and don't know my way around...and I need to get cable set up for my husband while we sell our house and he stays in an apartment.)

I get to the cable company and the woman I'm watching is speaking fluent Spanish. Normally I wouldn't be worried - but I've had a greeter at Walmart not speak English before in this town - and a cashier who didn't speak it either and had to point to the amount on the register to tell me how much I owed.

So I'm starting to get stressed. i suppose I could wait and ask for the man to help me cause he is speaking English and I can understand him.

But she gets done first and waves me forward.

Now mind you - the last time I tried to tell someone I didn't speak Spanish - Robin laughed and pulled me away saying I was telling them that THEY didn't speak Spanish. 

So I walk up to her and give her a pathetic look and go "No Espanol?"...and she smiles and says, "That's ok...how can I help you?"

I do the shop and get the information I want and she asks if she can help me with anything else and I'm like, "How do I get to X without going over into Mexico? I've already done a u-turn once in the middle of the road.." and she starts laughing. She also tells me how to get back to the mall.

Now - I needed to go to the mall to get another shirt for my mystery shops because I forgot to bring a spare with me. I know Ross Dress for Less will have something in my size for under $10 and I'll feel more confident going back to the first bank (at least) with a different top.

So I come out of the mall (with TWO shirts...don't ask)...and I go to my next store which is new on my list. I know where it is ....sorta. What I don't realize (until later) is that that road leads...to Mexico.

So I'm looking for my store and drive by it because it doesn't look like a convenience store and I start thinking, "This looks familiar? I don't think I've been here before.."...

....and I see the crossing into Mexico. I'm not quite as close as before - but somewhat close.

So I pull another u-turn - get honked at a couple of times - and go back.

I finally get to the point where I'm done with the my stores. I have one bank to visit twice - plus the second visit to the first bank.

So I go to the bank I need to visit twice and wait for a moment because it looks like the woman I need to shop is busy. Then I get a bright idea - I'll do the teller portion first...go across the street and eat something and then come back and say I came back since she was busy.

What a bright idea - no need to change my shirt - my "id" will still be intact, etc.

So that is what I do - except I change my story when I go back for help (because I did the teller portion first).

I go have lunch and kill a bunch of time and then go back to do the shop. I approach the woman to ask for help when the MANAGER walks over to me and asks if HE can help. 

I state that I was there earlier to get some help but she (I point to her) was busy and thought I'd come back.

He states, "I'll be happy to help you..." and takes me back to his office.

So much for shopping her..(if I'm offered help by someone else - I am to take it - but I am to ask for her if possible).

This now leaves me with doing a teller shop at the very first bank I did. For some reason - I'm very uncomfortable with this....I just feel like I definitely need to change my shirt and hair and stuff.

I also need to pull money out of an ATM so I can redeposit it at the shop. So I go around back to the ATM and a lightbulb goes off.

What a nice PRIVATE place to simply change my shirt. I'll pull a couple of feet forward so the camera won't get me (Leverage taught me that about the cameras at ATMs)...and change my shirt.

So I get my money...pull forward...get my shirt unbuttoned and am about to change - when this honking huge Ford F150 or something HUGE pickup pulls up behind me - and honks at me.

So much for changing my top now.

I know...I'll just hold the blouse closed - go to the next bank - and go behind their ATM.

So I do that -get to the next bank - only to realize - THEIR ATM is out front - right by the road.

ARG.

Well - I have the price tags off the shirt....go down a road that is a dead end...change the shirt - go back to the bank - get out of the car - look down to check myself..

and the tape showing the shirt size is still attached to the front of the shirt.

So I pull and pull and finally get that off. 

I change my hair - go in to do the shop - get all the way through it and go to say goodbye...and the person who helped me earlier hears my voice - and looks up and out his door and sees me.

I pretend I don't notice him and have never seen him and walk out the door...and then die laughing in the car.

I think the next time I have to do a double shop like that - in my first scenario - I'll be visiting my twin sister who recommends the bank...so when I do the deposit...I can be the twin sister..

The things I do for mystery shopping.

At least I didn't wind up in jail for flashing someone - or in Mexico.

This time.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *At least I didn't wind up in jail for flashing someone - or in Mexico.
> 
> *This time.



Or, for flashing someone IN MEXICO! :biggrin2:

What a day!! Been there, done that, and bought the t-shirt.

For those who think mystery shopping "might be fun and easy, maybe I should try that"....*consider yourself warned!*


----------



## TinysMom

How true Karen - it isn't all fun and easy and boy - you better have good spelling and be able to write in complete sentences (no text speak). 

I just counted up what I've done in the last few days - on the 20th of next month I'll get something like $133 from them deposited into my paypal account...which will almost pay for the hotel room we'll need for the state show (and just in time).

Maybe yesterday was worth it after all...maybe.


----------



## TinysMom

It just hit me - we're about 12 days from our next litter...or litters.

Plus I need to get the new girls here...

Oh wow.


----------



## TinysMom

The front and back of my NEW business cards I just ordered....they aren't quite what I wanted...but oh well - I do like them.

I crossed out my phone number...


----------



## katt

very nice. i love the look of the darker blue with the light grey flemmie.

and the photo on the back is a really nice touch.

so who did you use as your front model? i can't tell cause the photo is smaller and i don't have my glasses on!


----------



## TinysMom

Mercury is on the front and then on the back you have...arg - I can't tell the difference right off between Sophia and Athena - I'll have to look at the big picture later.

But that was a photo I took when I was trying to show off Mercury's body type.

He's a really nice buck. I love him.

I tried the card in different colors (they had like 60 colors?) but I kept coming back to the blue. I really liked it with the silver.


----------



## Myia09

I am just stopping by to tell you I read your blog but sometimes I feel so lost in it I don't know how to reply!!!

I love the business cards


----------



## wabbitmom12

Awesome business cards! Who could resist those big, beautiful bunnies?

BTW, Dave and I were talking last night about your upcoming litters, so thanks for the update! We couldn't quite remember the girls' due date. 

Good to hear that you're getting your funds around for the state show. I know that you're going to have a great time


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> How true Karen - it isn't all fun and easy and boy - you better have good spelling and be able to write in complete sentences (no text speak).


Yep! Sometimes people forget that after the fun...comes the report.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Awesome business cards! Who could resist those big, beautiful bunnies?
> 
> BTW, Dave and I were talking last night about your upcoming litters, so thanks for the update! We couldn't quite remember the girls' due date.
> 
> Good to hear that you're getting your funds around for the state show. I know that you're going to have a great time


Well - I gotta say that I'm losing my excitement for the state show - I could almost sit down and cry.

I wanted (selfishly) to go compete against Jack with his own stock that I've had all these months - plus my girls from Juan.

I emailed Jack about the state show and flemish nationals...he's not going to the state show - but he is going to flemish nationals (which Juan is NOT going to).

I could try and go to the nationals for flemish - its only a few hours more than driving to the state show. But it is two weeks later - and I don't know if I want to take the rabbits out for two long trips that close together. 

Also - I think a part of me wants to be showing "MY" lines the very first time I show at Nationals.

But I did want to go up against Jack and see how I'd do - and I wanted Juan's rabbits to go up against Jack's rabbits.

Oh well.

I am sure that Sophia is pregnant - but with Nyx....its hard to tell. Sophia is getting huge and is grumpy and needy and very moody. Nyx is so large already its hard to see if she's getting bigger plus she's in her normal playful and mostly loving (but somewhat diva) mood.

Meanwhile - Athena is trying to break into the boys' cages on a daily basis...she's even willing to settle for a California boy if need be (which of course they're not loving as they both want her).


----------



## TinysMom

I've decided to break down and order the fair kit from ARBA and have the brochures, etc. available to give people who want to buy from me here locally. 

http://www.fortune3.com/ARBA2007/Publications-FAIR_KIT.html

I'm hoping I'll like it...I figure its worth giving it a shot.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Looks like a lot of good material! Will you stamp your name on them, or staple a card, so that people will have your contact info along with the pamphlet (which they will probably save)?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm not sure - I only ordered 250 business cards - but there are 1200 brochures and I know a lot of them are about showing vs. pet ownership. I'll wait and see when they come.

I was offered the chance to buy a stamper thing that had the same information as my business card ... but I passed on it. Maybe I'll order it next time.

I had really hoped to have Minda's drawing on the cards so last night I was sorta down - knowing I needed to get them made and stop procrastinating....

But the more I look at them - the more I really REALLY like them and think it looks better to have a picture on there of Mercury - he just looks so good on the card.

Of course - I love the picture of the girls on the back. Yeah - its strange for a business card...but I'm strange anyway!

BTW - Nyx is having a rough day today. She can't seem to settle down...she's gotten into trouble three times for chewing on things - got stuck in a new collapse-able hamper I'd tossed in the recliner (she tried to jump in the recliner and landed in the hamper)... 

She didn't have out time yesterday so that might be part of why.


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - I'm sure you'll understand this...

"Oh....break my heart....offer me a mystery shop at one of my favorite clothing stores (Cato) - better yet - offer me a mystery shop at all three of them in the towns I visit weekly....pay me $10 to go in and look around plus $5 towards a purchase of my choice..."

I'm so heartbroken. Totally devastated..to HAVE to go to Cato again...(NOT!)

And if Dave is reading this and is like Art...he's going "oh no...she can't only spend $5 in there....there goes the budget.."


----------



## Fynnagin

Use address labels for the brochures, then you can type what you want on them, use the font, color and size you want and then just peel and paste into the brochures.


----------



## paul2641

I'm not really understanding what these Mystery shops are can you explain them?


----------



## TinysMom

I've talked about mystery shopping in the past on the forum - too lazy to go looking for it.

Here is a link that explains it pretty well:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mystery_shopping

I've done banks, post offices, UPS, fast food stores, family restaurants, pizza shops, steakhouse shops, even a college cafeteria shop, eyeglass shops, gas station shops, convenience store shops and so much more. I've done retail stores too - a lot.

The information needed for each shop depends upon what the company wants to know. It can be how friendly employees are, how clean the bathrooms are, how long it took to get service, etc. etc.


----------



## irishbunny

My sister does them too


----------



## TinysMom

I'm seriously considering going to Flemish Giant nationals and I've posted about it in the rabbitry area. For those who believe in prayer - I could use some prayers for it.

Also - Nyx almost got hurt today pretty badly. Art was baking apples in the oven and Robin opened the oven to take them out and Nyx tried to JUMP IN the oven. Robin yelled at her a bit and I got the impression she tried to jump in more than once.

She went off to sulk and I tried to explain to her that we didn't want her to hurt herself but I think she really got her feelings hurt. In fact, I'm going to go find her in a minute and pet her a bit.

Its funny - she's such a big girl and such a diva bun....but she can get her feelings hurt pretty easily.


----------



## TinysMom

To help me remember - the information for the National show...

http://www.arba.net/Sanction Files/MIDWEST FLEMISH GIANT RC1.pdf


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - my current mood..

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

and

:crash:crash:crash:crash:crash

I'm going to try to go back to Farmville in a bit and hope it cooperates to destress me. I just blew up at Art over what is bothering me (not him)....and he sorta laughed it off - not to make light of it - but to tell me that in the grand scheme of things - it doesn't matter.

I hate it when he's right.

Anyway - first the sad update.

I spoke to Cathy (BlueGiants) today and I will not be getting a doe from her in the immediate future. Penelope didn't make it through weaning. In fact, that litter had some issues at weaning time. I'm heartbroken - but we agreed that at some point in the future, I will be getting a doe from her. I told her that since her "real life" is busy right now - to not worry about it. When I do get a doe from her - it will be named Penelope.

Secondly - the scary part. Some of the babies (the first litters) have a bit of diaherrea and smell bad. A couple of them have distended tummies. This is NOT good. It doesn't help that a couple of them are some of the best in the litter for show (although they are all important).

Cathy gave me some advice on the phone and I'm being proactive about dealing with this. I didn't invest all these hours into these babies to lose them now....but I have to admit - I'm scared.

I know of one breeder who recently had a litter of six - lost five of them and the one that survived was non-showable (more of a pet quality rabbit). The ones they lost were a bit older than mine are now.

I really can use some prayers and encouragement. Also - remind me to share a photo tomorrow - of a baby in Mercury's cage with daddy. I took a couple of photos - basically - Mercury was having playtime (as were the babies) when Art opened the back door to air out the house. Mercury got locked up and the two babies that wanted to stay in his cage...stayed. I almost pictured the baby going, "Look at me and my daddy...". Mercury was so good with the babies (at this age). He reminds me of Tiny and how Tiny was fascinated by babies.

I guess that is it for now. I think I"ll go do my headbanging and yelling (expression of my frustration) elsewhere...for now.

Then I'll do this...

:bed:

Fortunately - Zeus loves to sleep beside me and get pets.


----------



## JimD

Sending prayers and good thoughts!!

ray::hug:


----------



## juliew19673

Your All in my prayers tonight - hope it all works out.


----------



## massie777

hey don't know if you remember but I asked a little while ago how big your baby flemish where well here are some pictures of my baby flemish next to a can so you can see how big she is. let me know what you think of her, she is not purebreed or anything and is just going to be my pet. 

Blondie 11 weeks old


----------



## TinysMom

I just got done working with the older litters. Three bunnies have some issues - and got butt baths. Two of the three are the most showable bucks I was eyeing - one is CJ (Calamity Jane). 

None of them seem lethargic although two have stomachs that look distended (CJ doesn't look as bad).

I took a bottle of water and treated it with cocci medication and also pro-bios and everyone got some of it (a minimum of 1 cc - one pig came back and kept getting more and more and I made him stop at a certain point because I didn't want him getting too much of the meds - even though I used the amount you'd use to treat their water for five days for prevention).

For the next week their water will have the meds in it for prevention and I'll be watching them closely. I'm pushing hay and some pellets and I have some ideas from Cathy too. 

At this point I am a bit discouraged and concerned - but not fretting too much. All of the rabbits are very active and none are lethargic. 

Off to do some things here - like play Farmville to try and "destress" a bit.

I have an idea I want to talk to everyone about...but I need to mull it over first. I'm not sure this is the right time to present it to y'all.

PLUS....I may even work on my brochure today and want to get your opinions.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so glad we get to see some pictures of her.

She looks to be a decent size. I'll try to see if I can get a picture of mine against a can later today.

Make sure you're free-feeding her food and hay right now. I free feed for about the first year with flemish - although I noticed that around the 10 month mark - Mercury started cutting back on how much he ate. When he was 4 months old though - I thought he was going to eat us out of house and home - every time I turned around it felt like I was putting food into his bowl!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - I could use help on my brochure so I'll go ahead and ask. I want to use 4-6 pictures in it...what are some of your favorites that I've had on the blog in the last few months?

I can remember one of Hermes outside that folks loved - and one of Athena sitting and looking regal.

Others?


----------



## Elf Mommy

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I had really hoped to have Minda's drawing on the cards so last night I was sorta down - knowing I needed to get them made and stop procrastinating....


I'm so sorry, Peg...FCAT time is so stressful to me.  Artwork gets pushed away sometimes. I promise I'll come back to it. I'm sorry I made you feel down


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Minda - I didn't mean it to sound that way. Please - honest - that wasn't the way I meant it to sound.

It was more like "I had one idea of what I wanted...tried something else and was pleasantly surprised to find out I liked it"

It also felt good to get SOMETHING done as I've been procrastinating on this forever....I need to do the website and the brochure too - but at least the cards are done.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok folks - here is my "idea" for a project I want to do. I was going to wait on it - but I decided I want to work on it during the early part of this week.

I want to work on a one page "handout" to give to the manager of TSC (and enough for her employees) and also to Justin and his employees at the feed store. This is going to be something to help educate them - so they can educate their customers who ask about rabbits.

Unlike many folks - I do agree with selling rabbits in the feed store here - because we are hours from rescues and pet stores and the only option to get a bunny is try to find a breeder or call the feed store to see if they have any - OR - go to the flea market where they might be from a bunny mill if there are some there.

I've decided one of my goals for this year is going to be to educate folks in this area.

Enough rambling - I need help coming up with the information to put on a one sheet handout that is mainly for the employees to have (I am hoping they'll accept some of the ARBA "How to Care for your Rabbit" brochures from me too - knowing Justin - they'll be thrilled).

I want the facts to be short and sweet (hard for me). Here is some of what I have:


Rabbits are not cuddly creatures by nature. 

Rabbits need hay regularly. 

Rabbits need pellets free from "junk" in it - plus it is cheaper to buy a bag of good rabbit food than little bags of the junky stuff.

If in a wire cage, rabbits need a resting board/mat so they don't get sore hocks.

Rabbits need water available to them ALL the time. If they don't drink - they can't eat.

If rabbits are kept outdoors, they must be kept out of direct sunlight and have either cold ceramic tiles (frozen) or frozen water bottles) given to them daily to keep them cool.

Ok y'all - take over here. I'm sure there is a lot more....I want to make each statement short and sweet - then I'll group them by food, care, etc.


----------



## TinysMom

Do not drink while reading this.

I had two water bottles on my desk. One with rabbit meds and pro-bios in it - the other one was my flavored water.

I grabbed one and took a big swig.

ARG.

At least I won't be getting cocci for a bit...


----------



## tonyshuman

EWWW!! Did you give them Flagyl (metronidazole)? That would be the best thing in this situation, IMHO. I'm sure you got great advice from Cathy and you know a lot about baby bunnies too. I'll be thinking about your guys--some simethicone probably wouldn't hurt either.

Also, Mandy, is that baby ok? Her eyes look really strange!


----------



## TinysMom

Nope - not flagyl - not sure I'd want to taste that one. 

All I can say is "ewwww...".

Worst lemonade I've ever tasted...


----------



## tonyshuman

Well, they do give flagyl to people with IBS (irritable bowel syndrome) because of its anti-inflammatory effects, so at least it's safe! Most drugs used in bunnies are used in people too.


----------



## massie777

No that baby is not ok. I have her because the breeder(back yard breeder) thought she had an eye infection and didn't know what to do. So I took her into the rescue and we found out at the vet that her top eyelid folds in so her eyelashs rub up against her eye constantly and her lower eyelid folds out. So when full grown she is going to have to undergo surgery to correct the eye lids and hopefully live a normal life. We will see what happens, for now I have to put eye drops in daily and also saline to keep the eye lubricated.


----------



## tonyshuman

OIC--I'm familiar with that condition at least in other animals. Good luck with her--poor baby!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Ok folks - here is my "idea" for a project I want to do. I was going to wait on it - but I decided I want to work on it during the early part of this week.
> 
> I want to work on a one page "handout" to give to the manager of TSC (and enough for her employees) and also to Justin and his employees at the feed store. This is going to be something to help educate them - so they can educate their customers who ask about rabbits.
> 
> Unlike many folks - I do agree with selling rabbits in the feed store here - because we are hours from rescues and pet stores and the only option to get a bunny is try to find a breeder or call the feed store to see if they have any - OR - go to the flea market where they might be from a bunny mill if there are some there.
> 
> I've decided one of my goals for this year is going to be to educate folks in this area.
> 
> Enough rambling - I need help coming up with the information to put on a one sheet handout that is mainly for the employees to have (I am hoping they'll accept some of the ARBA "How to Care for your Rabbit" brochures from me too - knowing Justin - they'll be thrilled).
> 
> I want the facts to be short and sweet (hard for me). Here is some of what I have:
> 
> 
> Rabbits are not cuddly creatures by nature.
> 
> Rabbits need hay regularly.
> 
> Rabbits need pellets free from "junk" in it - plus it is cheaper to buy a bag of good rabbit food than little bags of the junky stuff.
> 
> If in a wire cage, rabbits need a resting board/mat so they don't get sore hocks.
> 
> Rabbits need water available to them ALL the time. If they don't drink - they can't eat.
> 
> If rabbits are kept outdoors, they must be kept out of direct sunlight and have either cold ceramic tiles (frozen) or frozen water bottles) given to them daily to keep them cool.
> 
> Ok y'all - take over here. I'm sure there is a lot more....I want to make each statement short and sweet - then I'll group them by food, care, etc.



Rabbits love to chew, wires, cables etc need to be protected.

Rabbits need toys, parrot toys, baby keys, baby stacking cups, tp tubes with hay insideare good toys.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Karen - I'm sure you'll understand this...
> 
> "Oh....break my heart....offer me a mystery shop at one of my favorite clothing stores (Cato) - better yet - offer me a mystery shop at all three of them in the towns I visit weekly....pay me $10 to go in and look around plus $5 towards a purchase of my choice..."
> 
> I'm so heartbroken. Totally devastated..to HAVE to go to Cato again...(NOT!)
> 
> And if Dave is reading this and is like Art...he's going "oh no...she can't only spend $5 in there....there goes the budget.."


:laugh:If I only had a budget to go!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Karen - I'm sure you'll understand this...
> 
> "Oh....break my heart....offer me a mystery shop at one of my favorite clothing stores (Cato) - better yet - offer me a mystery shop at all three of them in the towns I visit weekly....pay me $10 to go in and look around plus $5 towards a purchase of my choice..."
> 
> I'm so heartbroken. Totally devastated..to HAVE to go to Cato again...(NOT!)
> 
> And if Dave is reading this and is like Art...he's going "oh no...she can't only spend $5 in there....there goes the budget.."


YEP!! I just did one of those a week ago. I made myself take ONLY CASH, so I had to limit my expenditures...but I did see some things I want to go back and try on...!


----------



## wabbitmom12

For the Brochure:

Rabbits are social creatures and appreciate attention every day.

Rabbits love to play. Simple toys are fine: baby keys, cardboard tubes, plastic bowls, etc. Anything they can toss, push, or chew.


----------



## Pipp

TinysMom wrote:


> I want to work on a one page "handout" to give to the manager of TSC (and enough for her employees) and also to Justin and his employees at the feed store. This is going to be something to help educate them - so they can educate their customers who ask about rabbits.
> 
> Unlike many folks - I do agree with selling rabbits in the feed store here - because we are hours from rescues and pet stores and the only option to get a bunny is try to find a breeder or call the feed store to see if they have any - OR - go to the flea market where they might be from a bunny mill if there are some there.



Great idea.

Keep in mind that nobody is saying that people have to go 200 miles to an official 'rescue'. There isn't an incredibly huge difference between 'selling' and 'adoption'. But 'adoption ' means a rabbit doesn't go to whoever puts the money down, they go to good homes. 

The info sheet is a great start. It would be nice if the 'customers' had to fill out an application, a spay and neuter program (discounts, part proceeds going to a Vet fund, etc) was in place, staff checked up on the rabbits after a month or so, and the outlets had a return/rehome policy (and a relationship with a true rescue). 

But again, great start.


sas


----------



## Pipp

Rabbits need housing that includes a covered place to hide, solid footing and the ability to hop up and down as well as across.


----------



## TinysMom

*Pipp wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to work on a one page "handout" to give to the manager of TSC (and enough for her employees) and also to Justin and his employees at the feed store. This is going to be something to help educate them - so they can educate their customers who ask about rabbits.
> 
> Unlike many folks - I do agree with selling rabbits in the feed store here - because we are hours from rescues and pet stores and the only option to get a bunny is try to find a breeder or call the feed store to see if they have any - OR - go to the flea market where they might be from a bunny mill if there are some there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> Keep in mind that nobody is saying that people have to go 200 miles to an official 'rescue'. There isn't an incredibly huge difference between 'selling' and 'adoption'. * But 'adoption ' means a rabbit doesn't go to whoever puts the money down, they go to good homes.
> 
> The info sheet is a great start. It would be nice if the 'customers' had to fill out an application, a spay and neuter program (discounts, part proceeds going to a Vet fund, etc) was in place, staff checked up on the rabbits after a month or so, and the outlets had a return/rehome policy (and a relationship with a true rescue). *
> 
> But again, great start.
> 
> 
> sas
Click to expand...

Nice dreams to have - thanks for sharing - but nowhere near at all what I was looking at doing - nor would I even ask that they do this. The store only gets in a few bunnies per year - they won't carry them yearround because they feel they can't keep them warm enough in the winter or cool enough in the summer (even though they have a heater / fan blowing on them during those times).

So I'll just focus my energy on two things - educating the clerks - and then having materials to educate the customers. That will be "good enough" for here as I am not in agreement with some of the other stuff.

I just remembered - somewhere on my hard drive I may still have the rabbit handout that I would print out frequently for them to give to customers when they bought a rabbit. Gabby once told me that someone was considering buying a rabbit in the future and they stopped by to ask for one because they'd heard about it from someone else.

I hope to use tomorrow to not only do our taxes....and design our rabbitry website - but to also come up with something like this to take to the two stores we have locally. I have a good relationship with the managers of both stores.

What I do think is funny - is how much fun it is to "educate" the clerks as I'm buying my rabbit food with something as easy as, "I'm so glad you carry this food because it is healthier than those little bag with the junk in it."

As I tried to share on another thread...when I went in a couple of weeks ago - a clerk told me, "I got someone else to buy this food instead of the other ones because I told them a "breeder" said it was healthier and cheaper in the long run."

I can't save help all the rabbits - but at least there is one rabbit out there who is eating healthy. 

That makes me feel great.


----------



## TinysMom

*Pipp wrote: *


> Rabbits need housing that includes a covered place to hide, solid footing and the ability to hop up and down as well as across.



Awesome - I love the way you stated this. Thanks so much! It stuff like this that I hope to share.


----------



## Pipp

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Nice dreams to have - thanks for sharing - but nowhere near at all what I was looking at doing - nor would I even ask that they do this.



I was in no way suggesting you do this nor was I meaning to take away from your contribution. I was simply explaining IMO the difference between retail and 'rescue' -- or adoption and sales. Sorry if I offended you.

sas :rollseyes


----------



## TinysMom

*Pipp wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dreams to have - thanks for sharing - but nowhere near at all what I was looking at doing - nor would I even ask that they do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in no way suggesting you do this nor was I meaning to take away from your contribution. I was simply explaining IMO the difference between retail and 'rescue' -- or adoption and sales. Sorry if I offended you.
> 
> sas :rollseyes
Click to expand...

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Pipp - no offense taken- they are grand dreams but not sure how they would work in this small town.

I was just telling a friend that a trip to the closest vet is $20 in gas....to the vet I prefer is $50 - $60 in gas (plus a 6 hour round trip drive).

Now if we could get a vet here in Del Rio that would treat rabbits - your ideas would be great.


----------



## TinysMom

Short update before I finally get my butt to bed.

The older babies seem to be doing ok. (It would help if I'd stop drinking their medicine by mistake...took it tonight while on the phone with Ali... because I wasn't paying attention).

The three flemmie girls got to play outside today - free running in the yard while some of the lionhead girls (and Milina - our lop) got to play in the dog kennel. 

Have I mentioned that when Art came home - Milina tried to melt her way through the bars to get to him and get his attention?

I've come to realize that Art & I have a major difference in our marriage and it may cause problems if we're not careful. I'm an "up-eared" gal....and he goes for the lops. Every lop we have - he just adores. They adore him too.

Finally - gotta share - I think I've decided to go to the Flemish Giant National show after all. Eric is going to take time off and help with the driving. 

While I won't get the money in time for the show - I'm picking up mystery shops that will pay me on April 20th (via. paypal).

I've picked up 10 bank shops ($100) plus I'm trying for three cable company shops ($45) and four pawn shop shops ($40) plus a few others. I'm waiting to hear back on the timing for some of them.


----------



## TinysMom

I HAVE to share this. As some of you know - I've been feeling pretty lousy lately - been taking it out here on the forum and other places. (I do have news about that)....

Robin showed me a comic strip that reminded her of the way I've been feeling lately....I hope you enjoy it.

[align=center]





[/align] 
The website addy is http://xkcd.com/386/

She says if you mouse over it on the site - the alternate text says: 

[align=center] _*What do you want me to do? LEAVE? Then they'll keep being wrong!*_
[/align] 
Now for those of you who know about my stupid practice lately of playing "musical pills" with my celexa (and others)....after the doctor got done fussing at me - he wants me to try to go back on these pills (since they worked before) at the dose I have for a minimum of a week before we try anything else. I'm to take them FAITHFULLY like I used to. 

So....I should be leveling out soon - I hope. 

He didn't lecture me - too much - just a bit (cause he knows it is almost impossible for me to make myself go see a doctor to begin with and he's the first one I'll willingly make appointments to see).

More later in the day I hope...


----------



## TinysMom

Meatloaf & babies (their cage got cleaned yesterday but you wouldn't know it to look at it sometimes). - plus I just realized I didn't switch out their food bowl for a clean one..I'll do that this afternoon.

[align=center]






















































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Me...and my.....daddy?

You betcha. Mercury is an awesome daddy when the kids are playing at this age - he reminds me so much of Tiny when I see things like this.


[align=center]







































*Look at the HUGE feet on the baby on the far right....*



















[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

I love this one:






Daddy gets some groomin, and one of the babies hides its head under dad's big ear.








*Look at the HUGE feet on the baby on the far right....*


:shock:WOW!!


----------



## TinysMom

Bunnies in boxes....we buy bottled water by the case...this is the bottom of the case...

Sophia
[align=center]


















Dallas & Austin









[/align]


----------



## Pipp

*TinysMom wrote*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



:roflmao:


----------



## paul2641

Cute pictures Peg.


----------



## TinysMom

*Pipp wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote*
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


Pipp - somehow this reminded me of both you - and me...so I had to share it.


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am printing that picture out and putting it on my wall 
That's me some days


----------



## TinysMom

I can't say what....and I can't say when....because I'm sworn to secrecy and because I want to wait until ... well...can't even say that.

But I can say this...

inkelepht::runningrabbit::yes:hone:arty::happyrabbit::bunnybutt::woohoo:bunny18arty0002::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala::lalalala:


Ok...enough said.

You'll understand later.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - I so forgot to share this.

I was talking to Ali today about my girls...and it seems like since their talk with "Auntie Arlene" who discussed with them their litterbox habits...things have gone from :litterfew: and :sweep to :litterhealthy:.

I'm so proud of my girls.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Are the bunnies coming home soon?


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Are the bunnies coming home soon?


I wish I could say yes...we haven't made their reservations yet for a date.

We'd budgeted $200 to fly them home - because at first I was thinking of them as the size of 4 month old flemish that could share a carrier.

Turns out its $200 X 2 to fly them home.

I sure am glad for a good friend like Alicia who is willing to pet sit them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Hmm is this news realted to you?


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Hmm is this news realted to you?


Sorry gotta wait - less than a week - I hope - but gotta wait.

It is related to me - but NO - I am NOT pregnant.

At least - I hope not.

I'm 49 years old...If I were to get pregnant - you'd be seeing this...

:censored2::censored2::censored2::censored2::censored2:

I will say in less than a week I hope you'll understand.

Till then - I'll drive everyone else crazy too since I'm crazy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

LOL Peg. That thought hadn't crossed my mind. So you have 2 preganant does. Maybe we are sure 1 is due soon... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## TinysMom

The does are only on day 23.....so nope. Not that.


----------



## wabbitmom12

That picture of Sophia ina box is awesome...she looks SO content, snuggled in the box, laying in a little sunbeam...



BTW, my hubby does NOT do well with the, "I have a secret! I have a secret!" method. So now he will drive me crazy until you spill it!lol


----------



## TinysMom

I almost pm'd you & Dave about it even though it doesn't really have anything to do with Nyx. It was that hard to keep a secret.

But I can't do it. I just can't.

Its just so hard sitting here...keeping quiet. I shouldn't have said anything - but I just can't do that.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> That picture of Sophia ina box is awesome...she looks SO content, snuggled in the box, laying in a little sunbeam...
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, my hubby does NOT do well with the, "I have a secret! I have a secret!" method. So now he will drive me crazy until you spill it!lol


Only fair, she's been doing it to me for 26 years!


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL....I could call Karen and tell her and have her not tell Dave....

My biggest fear is keeping Nyx from posting it....she's such a smartie. (She's also not happy lately - very moody).


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ROFLOL....I could call Karen and tell her and have her not tell Dave....





> You have my number!!! :devil
> 
> My biggest fear is keeping Nyx from posting it....she's such a smartie. (She's also not happy lately - very moody).


Well, you know how it is, the last few days of your pregnancy.... :stork:ray: 

Although, if Nyx gets ticked off at you for some reason, shemight post it just to be a brat! So, now you have to figure out how to make sure she stays HAPPY!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

I'm coming to live with you this summer, mkay, Peg? Better get ready... I'm bringing some bunnies with me. If I ever leave, I'll be sure to make a fair trade - mine for yours.  

Emily


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - I got up for a few minutes and am about to go back to bed - so I was half asleep when I first read this.

I got almost back to my bedroom door when it hit me what you meant...and I came running back!

No way. My babies are all mine...even if they're adults.

But you're always welcome for a visit.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLOL....I could call Karen and tell her and have her not tell Dave....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have my number!!! :devil
> 
> My biggest fear is keeping Nyx from posting it....she's such a smartie. (She's also not happy lately - very moody).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you know how it is, the last few days of your pregnancy.... :stork:ray:
> 
> Although, if Nyx gets ticked off at you for some reason, shemight post it just to be a brat! So, now you have to figure out how to make sure she stays HAPPY!
Click to expand...

Yeah - I caught her counting the days on her fingertips...and I threatened to hold back on craisins for 6 months if she blew the secret. She then said she was counting down the days till Sophia has babies.

Then I come online and find she's been corresponding with Duke, the "Bush Beans" dog...and the email is titled "So how DO you blackmail your human to get what you want?"

I deleted it unread and blocked him from her email list...

It was bad enough when she stuck to getting and giving tips from rabbits - but now she's going to the dogs too????


----------



## wabbitmom12

She IS a sneaky one! 

And hey, you know, she is VERY comfortable with dogs. Our two beasts sniffed every one of those babies up and down...whilst Auntie Velvet looked on with a wild eye, lest one of the kits let out a squeak. 

But, she need not have worried. The dogs knew (know) their place, and weren't about to risk their lives by harrassing any baby rabbits. I don't who would have MAULEDthem first...Velvet...Sweetie....or DAVE!!!


----------



## TinysMom

My two (hopefully pregnant) girls....if you look just right at Nyx...you can kinda see the poofy tummy (it shows up more in real life).

Oh - and Sophia apparently felt she didn't like her box anymore cause SHE stood it up on end behind her..


----------



## hartleybun

:bunnydance:"goes away to prepare for more cute kit pics......."


----------



## TinysMom

Sorry for so many pics of Sophia that are almost the same - I couldn't decide and I loved her expressions.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sorry for so many pics of Sophia that are almost the same - I couldn't decide and I loved her expressions.



She does have expressive eyes. So beautiful!

And, yes, our little Nyx looks prego! Quite a poofy tummy, I'd say...and look at that big, beautiful dewlap!! :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny

Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland


First class of course!


----------



## Sabine

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> First class of course!
Click to expand...

And guess who'd be waiting at the airport:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

That's why Nyx was practicing different accents...

Ha - I've figured her out now.


----------



## irishbunny

*Sabine wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> First class of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And guess who'd be waiting at the airport:biggrin2:
Click to expand...

Me and most definitely not you?


----------



## irishbunny

*TinysMom wrote: *


> That's why Nyx was practicing different accents...
> 
> Ha - I've figured her out now.


Lol!


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I can haz Nyx?

I can haz Nyx? Now!?

Does want Nyx + (bunny surprize in tum-tum)

(Seriously, what's all this baloney about her going to Ireland? We all know that Canada is her first and last destination ... she needs a plaid jacket, a Timmy's and a bull-fritter!)


----------



## tonyshuman

wt heck is a bull fritter?


----------



## NorthernAutumn

"bull fritter" = "apple fritter" (_Latin_)

The term used to describe a chewy, delectable apple cinnamon pastry fresh from the Tim Horton's oven when your mouth is full of said delightful flakiness . Goes down great with a large double-double of Timmie's finest. 

"Mmph-mmam wan' mo'bull-fritter--mmmph-mmm""

:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> First class of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And guess who'd be waiting at the airport:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and most definitely not you?
Click to expand...

Let's see who 'll get there first:run:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*Sabine wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Such gorgeous bunnies that _need _to get on the next plane to Ireland
> 
> 
> 
> First class of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And guess who'd be waiting at the airport:biggrin2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me and most definitely not you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see who 'll get there first:run:
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## TinysMom

There is a quote about "Don't Mess With Texas" - its also sometimes said "Don't Mess with Texans".

Nyx is refusing to leave this state (except to go to shows and be beautiful) because she believes in the state motto.

That is - as long as it applies to her only. Like - she thinks its fine to mess with Zeus....or the other rabbits.

As long as she is left alone.


----------



## TinysMom

OOoops...forgot to tell y'all.

I'm back on my meds (regularly) and it has already started to make a difference. 

For instance - I was SINGING today (and I DO NOT sing well) as I was driving home from work....and just feeling....

happy.

It was an amazing feeling.


----------



## mistyjr

You got any photo's of your LionHeads?? inkbouce:inkbouce::biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> There is a quote about "Don't Mess With Texas" - its also sometimes said "Don't Mess with Texans".
> 
> *Nyx is refusing to leave this state (except to go to shows and be beautiful) because she believes in the state motto.
> 
> That is - as long as it applies to her only. Like - she thinks its fine to mess with Zeus....or the other rabbits.
> 
> As long as she is left alone.*


There's also another saying..."It's good to be the King!" Or in this case, "It's good to be the Diva!"


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

> I can't say what....and I can't say when....because I'm sworn to secrecy and because I want to wait until ... well...can't even say that.


Now that your in a happy mood whats the big secret


----------



## TinysMom

Well - it is a five part secret. I do parts one, three and five and someone else does parts two and four.

I did part one the other day and will probably go ahead and do part three today even though part two isn't done yet. 

Hopefully part five will get done late Saturday so I can tell about the secret on Sunday.

But because the secret depends upon things outside my control....I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Is part 1 Emily joining you in the Rabbitry?


----------



## TinysMom

Nope


----------



## TinysMom

I almost forgot to share.

I was on the phone with Ali last night and I lost it and started laughing and laughing. I was like, "Of course this would happen while the camera card is out of the camera..." but I went for the camera anyway.

It seems like Nyx wanted to get into the food - but we'd blocked it with a trash can.

I'll let you figure out what happened from the pictures.

I will add that while I was grabbing the camera - she dug in the trash and found the banana peel. The funny part was she couldn't figure out how to jump out and eat the banana peel because of the babies that were around.

Oh and she has a message for Daisy...she says she's one-upped her cause she found something GOOD in the trash to take with her....now she's challenging Daisy to do something better than this. (Watch out Dave!)


[align=center]










[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*mistyjr wrote: *


> You got any photo's of your LionHeads?? inkbouce:inkbouce::biggrin2:


Not recently - I may try to take some later this weekend if I have the time.


----------



## mistyjr




----------



## TinysMom

I wish you folks could experience my flemish (and the lionheads) the way I do. They are all so unique and funny in their own ways.

Lately - whenever Mercury has been let out to play - the babies have been out playing. They go in his cage - follow him around - groom him - and basically some of them don't leave him alone. Its like he is their HERO or something.

So I thought I'd give him a chance to get some playtime without the babies.

Right. 

As Mercury would say right now, "Humans and their STUPID ideas..".

He kept running over to their cage (which is at floor level) - then looking at me - then nuzzling at them through the bars - then looking at me.

I came back to my desk and he started running back and forth between me and the rabbitry....nudging me - running back in near their cage.

I finally gave in and let them out.

He's so happy now. He really loves having them around (at this age). 

It will be much different in a month or so when he starts to see the bucks as bucks...but right now - they're all still "babies" to him.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I went ahead and did part three of the surprise. Waiting to hear about part two but was able to do part three now anyway.

Part four is out of my control...well...four "a" I can control...but four "b" I can't control.

Also - I got my business cards - I'm SOOO psyched!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ok I'm so lost. What was secret 1 and 3?? And where can I find them?


----------



## TinysMom

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Ok I'm so lost. What was secret 1 and 3?? And where can I find them?


I really should've just shut up....I was just SOOO excited at the time.

Basically - the secret I have....winds up having five parts to it - some of which I can control (parts 1,3 & 5) and parts of it I can't control.

I've done my part for parts 1 & 3....from what I understand - part two is now done. 

So now I wait for part four....and then I can do part five.

But the secret will be revealed on Sunday....Lord willing.

Oh...and Dave....um....I decided to make things interesting...so I let Karen know.

Wanted to see if she can still keep secrets after all these years...:biggrin2:

(It was Nyx's idea...she said it was Daisy's idea of revenge for using the trash can as a trap...).

And of course - how could I argue with Nyx??


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

What are part 1 and 3?


----------



## mistyjr

lol


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh and she has a message for Daisy...she says she's one-upped her cause she found something GOOD in the trash to take with her....now she's challenging Daisy to do something better than this. (Watch out Dave!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]




ROTFLMHO! She's a sneaky one, I tell you! And, please rely the following to our Miss Nyx: Daisy does NOT need anyone giving her ideas...or trying to one-up her! She gets into ENOUGH trouble on her own!!

Watch out Dave!! :scared::nerves1

EDITED TO ADD: Look at the Baby in the 2nd picture...she's looking at Auntie Nyx with adoring eyes..."My HERO...!" (That, or he/she reaaallly wants the banana peel. "I can haz bite?" I haven't decided which yet!)


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - at first the baby was admiring "Auntie Nyx" - THEN it smelled the banana and yes - it was trying to periscope up to see if it could grab it from Auntie or at least make her share.

She of course couldn't figure out how to both jump out of the cage and hold onto her banana peel safely at the same time.

It was hilarious.


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL, I _thought _I could see the wheels turning in her head, especially in the 2nd photo.

All I can say is, she is growing up to be so gorgeous!:inlove: And that dewlap is AWESOME!! Looking just like her Mama and Papa. I can't wait to see some beautiful kits in a week or so!!!:waiting:I wonder which colors she will have, and how many?


----------



## TinysMom

Karen,

I am suspecting she will have light grey babies as I think that is dominant over black...BUT...it is possible for her to have black (I think) - just not likely.

She is so ... different right now. Its like she's becoming a bit more needy of attention - a bit more sensitive about being told "no"...as in its almost as if she wants to sit and cry (versus getting upset).

Tomorrow is day 28...so she'll get a nestbox (as will Sophia). I held her tonight and tried to feel her tummy to see if I could feel babies. Honestly - she is so big I can't feel babies ...but her tummy does feel big and extended a bit. She was so patient with me.

And I just can't keep my secret anymore. I was going to - and I know someone is going to want to shoot me..but I as nervous as can be and so I'm going to ask for prayers.

You see - part one of the secret was that after deciding we finally had enough money to send for the girls...I had to send Ali the money to buy kennels. 

We also had to work on when the girls would be flying here - and at that time - we didn't have an exact date - which is why I told Rebecca I didn't know when they were flying here (I didn't - we'd just made the decision it would be sometime soon depending upon how long it took to coordinate getting the carriers, etc).

Part two was Alicia getting the carriers with the money I sent. 

Part three happened yesterday when I FINALLY called the airline to arrange the girls' flights - they're coming directly into Del Rio.

Part four is sorta a two-parter...I had to send the money to Rob & Alicia to pay for the flight on their end...which I did tonight...plus they have to deliver the girls to the airport....which they will be dong.

And part five is when I pick up the girls at the airport here in Del Rio - in a little over 24 hours.

I'm a total basket case and nervous wreck. You have to remember...they already told Arlene that they had loving feelings towards Ali....what if they don't like me?

Then again - I have a secret weapon Ali doesn't have....FLEMISH BUCKS!

Anyway...if you're in Cleveland or Houston - stay AWAY from my girls at the airports tomorrow...cause supposedly at 10:57 PM CST...they're arriving at our airport.

And I'm counting down the minutes....well..hours right now...

Please be praying for their safety. I'm really scared about flying them (even though we've flown other rabbits before) - partly because instead of sharing a carrier - they are in their own individual carriers.


----------



## pOker

Take a deep breath! I am keeping the girls in my prayers, and I am praying for a safe flight..

Good luck and we all cannot wait to see pictures when they get there.


----------



## pOker

By the way--the girls are going to love you  Besides the flemish bucks, I am sure you will spoil them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Yah. I'm exicted to for you Peg. I'm sure they will love you.
I bet Ali is going to miss them.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Yah. I'm exicted to for you Peg. I'm sure they will love you.
> I bet Ali is going to miss them.


:XAli is debating sending them! Blabber mouth couldn't hold it in could ya Peg..


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Oh Peg your in trouble  
Looks like Ali might hold the bunnies hostage!!


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yah. I'm exicted to for you Peg. I'm sure they will love you.
> I bet Ali is going to miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> :XAli is debating sending them! Blabber mouth couldn't hold it in could ya Peg..
Click to expand...


I really did try....I have been trying so hard.

It was going to be a big surprise...I was going to wait and post photos AFTER they got here..

But...I am just so excited...so joyful about all this.

I know Ali won't keep my girls...for too long. 

(IF nothing else - they'd eat her out of house and home..).


----------



## JadeIcing

TinysMom wrote:


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Yah. I'm exicted to for you Peg. I'm sure they will love you.
> I bet Ali is going to miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> :XAli is debating sending them! Blabber mouth couldn't hold it in could ya Peg..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really did try....I have been trying so hard.
> 
> It was going to be a big surprise...I was going to wait and post photos AFTER they got here..
> 
> But...I am just so excited...so joyful about all this.
> 
> I know Ali won't keep my girls...for too long.Â
> 
> (IF nothing else - they'd eat her out of house and home..).
Click to expand...


You are no fun.


----------



## irishbunny

Eeep! I can't wait till you finally have the girls home!


----------



## pOker

Well today is yesterdays tomorrow and I am way too anxious..I want to see the girls..but I guess its going to be quite awhile :/


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we're off to such a great start..not.

One girl has mushy poos....both girls were crying at being separated from each other - and Harmony is now pitching a fit at being put in the carrier (she ripped her food bowl off the door).

Oh...and I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## TinysMom

I just talked to Ali again - she'll hopefully come into the thread and share more later.

Harmony (LG108) is ANGRY and pitching a fit at being in the carrier - even though she's been in carriers before. She has been shaking the carrier and even broke her food bowl off the door by trying to throw it or something.

We were joking about how if Arlene were to talk to them - she should wait until AFTER the trip since she is bound to get an earful...and the language probably would NOT be good.

I thought Nyx was my diva...sounds like I'll have two divas.

I can hardly wait!


----------



## TinysMom

They're here and they are even more gorgeous than I thought they would be. All I can say is "WOW".

They've eaten some food and/or hay cube and been running around the rabbitry and flicking me off. I almost saw a partial binky but she decided to turn it into a flick-mom-off move instead.

Both girls will stay in one cage tonight - I almost separated them because Calypso is mounting Harmony - but then she cried when Harmony moved away. Calypso is quite expressive with her vocalizations already.

Pictures will come - I promise. 

Oh - before I forget - they almost didn't make it on the plane in Houston. Not sure what happened - chatted with the pilot while waiting - turns out they had to shut off an engine and while the engine was shut off - they brought the rabbits out and put them on.

Guess that is it for now -I'm wiped out.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm so happy your new additons arived home safely.


----------



## mistyjr

PICTURES!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I will probably do pictures tomorrow - but the girls have been here less than half an hour and I don't want to push things too much.

I just dropped Juan a note to let him know that they made it here. Right now Calypso has "carrier butt" from her butt being pushed against the back of the cage so much...so I want to let her groom herself (its like the fur is pushed the wrong way).

Harmony keeps staring at me as if she's trying to figure me out. Calypso is a bit more like "Whatever" - she was the first one to eat and to flick me off. She's also the more dominant one it looks like. 

But when I try to separate them - Calypso cries and tucks her head under Harmony. 

Harmony has been enjoying the alfalfa cubes and just sort of watching me while she sits.

I have got to say - that asking Juan to pick out what he felt was best for my herd (based upon Mercury) was an AWESOME decision. As Juan says, he doesn't sell "junk" and I will be VERY proud to put these girls on the show tables. I look at these girls' feet and they're massive - and of course I need to add some bone and density to my lines. 

I am so happy. Having these girls is like extending my dream of breeding flemish. I can't explain it - getting my first rabbits was like the dream coming true - getting Nyx and seeing what she had to add to my lines just gave me hope - and now these girls...wow.

I'm sitting here in tears. It feels like its coming together.

And that...is a very very good feeling.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well, Karen, kept the secret Peg. Having trouble with the internet connection, I haven't been able to keep up with the posts. 

I am glad they arrived safely, they are probably still upset about flying coach. Only thing left to do is spoil them.


----------



## TinysMom

Some baby pictures to start the update with...


----------



## TinysMom

Harmony has the darker smudge on her nose - Calypso does not.


----------



## TinysMom

The baby Robin has nicknamed "Yoda" (from Star Wars)...


----------



## Pipp

This is SOOOO Flemish! :inlove:


sas :love:


----------



## Cabrissi

Oh my gosh I think I am in looovveeee with those babies! :inlove: Those expressions are just priceless!


----------



## SweetSassy

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Beautiful!
Will Yoda be training other young flemmies in the use of the force?


----------



## Sabine

And he so does look like Yoda:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77

OH the babies r looking so wonderful Peg!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Just FYI everyone....today is day 31 for Nyx and Sophia.

I'm about to start braiding the lionheads' hair for extra luck (just kidding) - but we're keeping our fingers and toes crossed here for safe deliveries (not to forget lots of prayers too).


----------



## TinysMom

I should have added, "Dave & Karen....what time in the morning is late enough to call you screaming, "you're a grandparent!!!"?????


----------



## TinysMom

No babies yet - but for once - Nyx is laying quietly in her cage and not shaking the door to come out. 

The new girls have been "presenting" themselves to the bucks when they are out of their cages and having playtime. Of course - there can't be any breeding through these bars...but it sure is funny to see their tails sticking way up in the air like a dog's.

All of the girls are unhappy with me right now because Hermes got to play most of yesterday and then the youngest litter of babies got playtime with mama (Robin calls them the "tinies") and then the older litters got to play. 

Wow - I got to look at some of those babies last night as we scooted them to bed...they're getting HUGE.

Anyway - that's all for now.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I should have added, "Dave & Karen....what time in the morning is late enough to call you screaming, "you're a grandparent!!!"?????



I have insomina so it doesn't matter.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I cant't decide who I love more...those SWEET little babies, or the GORGEOUS new girls! Oh well...I guess I love them all!

Truly, Peg, I don't know how you deal with all of that cuteness and beauty! :thud:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Beautiful!
> Will Yoda be training other young flemmies in the use of the force?


I think he's been trying to do that. At least I hope that is why I saw Nyx running off with a light sabre.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I cant't decide who I love more...those SWEET little babies, or the GORGEOUS new girls! Oh well...I guess I love them all!
> 
> Truly, Peg, I don't know how you deal with all of that cuteness and beauty! :thud:


*Sweet little babies...*

Hmm....I think I need to update you folks with more pictures soon - those babies aren't exactly "sweet" or little. At nighttime - we have to use the broom to "herd" them to bed and say, "Bedtime". Tonight we had one of them to bed and were about to go looking for the 10th one when he/she heard food and came running. Robin went to herd him towards the cage and he ran past her and gave her a dirty look like, "I know where my bed is....stay out of my way...".

I want to say something about the new girls but I am afraid it will come out wrong. I'm going to try to say it anyway.

I'm speaking right now purely from a breeding standpoint...not about personality - only about body type, color, etc.

Comparing these girls to my girls (except Nyx) are like comparing Time watches to Rolex. The new girls are the Rolex....and Nyx is an "almost-rolex" - possibly a full Rolex. (I can't work with her enough to pose her).

Personality wise - we still need to work with them a bit. Calypso did come to me for a couple of pets today and Harmony and I had to have a "I am the big kahuna bunny" talk where I held her while she fought me and kicked. I explained to her that we don't act like that in this house...and talked quietly to her until she calmed down. For a bit I was afraid she was gonna tear me up - she was furious with me. But - about half an hour later I saw her watching me and I reached out my hand towards her and she let me pet her once...then flicked me off as she hopped away.

The amazing thing for me about the older litter(s) I have from Sophia and Athena are that they are so different - even within the litter. I'm sure most if not all of them are free from dq's...BUT...not all are ones I'd put on the show table. I really need to look at them this weekend...and decide then how many to keep. Of course, Calamity Jane will be staying here.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, Nyx is now digging in her nestbox and showing a great deal of interest in it. I'm hoping we have babies by the time I go to bed tonight....at least this is a change from her laying in her cage looking at me like she's tired and miserable (and mad about being caged).


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh, I hope she is building a nest!!!!!!!! *fingers crossed*

Yeah, Peg, I know what you mean about the babies not being "sweetor little" anymore. It's probably like trying to herd cats! Or a large group of energetic 3 and 4 year olds, lol.

Calypso and Harmony sound like the dynamic duo...watch out!  I'm sure they are still adjusting to the changes (we all know how much rabbits hate change!), and even still "recovering" from the plane trip (read: still ticked off about it! )

They are so gorgeous...you asked Jose to send you the best, and he did! That's really awesome.

LOL on the Big Kahuna Bunny talk! We've had a few of those around here, too. It IS scary when the rabbit has teeth big enough to bite your nose off (and whatever else they come in contact with...OUCH MY FINGER!!!). Not to mention those* sharp* nails. I have the scars to prove it...as I am sure you do also! 

Heck, what am I talking about?? It's scary to have that talk with any bunny that NEEDS it!! Even our Netherland Dwarves can cop huge attitudes! And those little teeth and nails hurt too!! Those little buggers have strong jaws. God surely gave these prey animals a couple of defense weapons!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> Will Yoda be training other young flemmies in the use of the force?
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's been trying to do that. At least I hope that is why I saw Nyx running off with a light sabre.
Click to expand...



LOL! YOU NEVER KNOW WITH THAT ONE!! 

Maybe she's planning to use it to intimidate Athena and Sophia (I get ALL of Mom's attention. And you get none. *Got that?!)*


Or, she's on the hunt for the Baby Daddy: *YOU* did this to me!! How would you like to have SWOLLEN ANKLES, babiesKICKING you all night and all day, and don't even get me started on the WEIGHT GAIN!?! You better run, buddy! This light sabre has YOUR name on it!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm really excited now - she's pulling fur!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I'm really excited now - she's pulling fur!!!!




WOO HOO!!!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx had her babies. I had predicted 4-6 because she didn't seem all that big.

I was wrong...very wrong.

Taking pictures in a couple of minutes and will update with the number then (I want to verify my count).


----------



## TinysMom

I'll upload photos in a little bit but I did verify my count.

Nyx had.......


::::::::drumroll please::::::::

THIRTEEN babies.


I've already called Karen (who called Dave) and I called Ali too...and Dave - to answer your question...Nyx did her baby registry at TSC so that folks all around the country who worship her beauty could access her registry. She also did one at Walmart since TSC doesn't carry craisins...


----------



## irishbunny

Congrats on yet another BIG load of bunners  xx


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Dave - to answer your question...Nyx did her baby registry at TSC so that folks all around the country who* worship her beauty* could access her registry. She also did one at Walmart since TSC doesn't carry craisins...


ROTFL!! She does know she's beautiful!


----------



## Fancy77

WHOO HOOO congrats


----------



## Elf Mommy

Congratulations on all the new ones!!! How many are you planning on keeping from all of the herds? What does it take to have a well-stocked rabbitry of Flemish? I'm sure you have tons of people waiting in the wings for them. 

Are the new ones black or grey or???? I can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Congratulations on all the new ones!!! How many are you planning on keeping from all of the herds? What does it take to have a well-stocked rabbitry of Flemish? I'm sure you have tons of people waiting in the wings for them.
> 
> Are the new ones black or grey or???? I can't wait to see!!!!


What a great series of questions Minda - I wish I had the answers...but here goes.

Right now the oldest litters are only 10 weeks old - maybe 11? That may sound old as far as rehoming them....but really that's not too bad. They all live in one big cage and are quite happy in it - and they can probably live together for another 2 weeks before I'll have to separate the boys from the girls.

I haven't really looked them over again in the last 2-3 weeks but I think there are three that I might consider keeping to add to my herd. I definitely want to keep a buck to replace Mercury in case anything were to happen to him. Remington (Herme's son that is steel) is very nice also. 

I hate to say it - I don't think I'm overly fond of the steel doe. I'll have to go back and look at her later. I may be thinking of the wrong one.

So I'm guessing out of the ten purebred flemish babies I have left (out of the 17 that were born in December)...I'll keep CJ and maybe three more at most. If I already had prior litters and had a replacement for Mercury (who is my main herd buck - I don't know if I'll keep a backup for Hermes) - then I probably wouldn't keep as many.

If I have two boys that are really nice - I probably will keep them for a while and see if they both develop the same or if one really does better.

The mixed breed litter will all be rehomed - although three of them are just GORGEOUS. 

And for Nyx's litter? Well...it will depend upon how they develop. I barely touched them today - but as I looked at them - no one in particular "stood" out to me with a huge head or anything like they did with Athena's litter. That doesn't mean they aren't good...just...I don't have an initial impression right now.

Based on statistics...I'm guessing 9 of them will make it to adulthood (I'd love to be wrong and have all 13 make it as it is heartbreaking to lose babies). I have no idea at this point in time what I will keep.

I do know that Art & I are talking about taking a loan out of our 401K this July (after we're done paying off something else that is pretty expensive) and buying a "building kit" from Home Depot. Basically - if I understand right - it would have everything pre-cut to measurements and the floor - we'd be pouring the cement and putting it all together. So hopefully - since his mom's estate might not come in for a while longer....we'll have a bunny barn of some sort by September. That will allow me to keep more for showing if I choose to do so.

Right now it is sort of a juggling act...what do I need to improve my herd....what is worth keeping even if I don't need it right now (ie - I currently have Mercury...but I might lose him at some point down the road). 

I sort of have two hopes right now - largely based upon Mercury.

Since Nyx and the two new girls are my most showable bunnies - I'm really hoping for something nice out of Nyx...because it will carry black and could be used later on if I wanted blacks.

And...since Sophia and Mercury both have the same father (and I can see it in their faces and their bodies) - I'm praying I get a buck out of Sophia's litter that will be the one to replace Mercury somewhere down the road. It isn't that there aren't nice bucks in the litters I have...its that this buck would sorta have a "double dose" of grandpa's genes.

So at this point - I'm looking at keeping CJ...and possibly up to three others if they "make the cut"...and then rehoming the rest. Even Yoda...

Oh - and it looks like I got light gray. I didn't check every single baby other than to count them and move them - but I don't remember seeing any blacks.


----------



## irishbunny

That is cool! Can't wait to see who you keep and what they turn out like


----------



## TinysMom

I just took a bunch of photos of the litters that I will upload later toight. I've been thinking about my last post for a bit and decided I wanted to add some stuff.

Something I need to remember and I hope others can understand - is that right now I'm in the process of building my own lines. So far I've basically taken Jack's rabbits..put them together...and produced more of Jack's rabbits (in the eyes of some breeders). I've furthered his lines...but not really created my own. By breeding Nyx - I have now "mixed" into the bloodlines her genetics...and of course by breeding Juan's rabbits - I will be adding in eve more...well...different genetics (which excites me).

In these early phases - I will in some ways need to keep more because I don't yet have things like a "backup" buck...or a doe to replace Athena when she is rehomed. 

I love Sophia dearly - but I suspect she is just not good mothering material for a doe...so after this litter I don't see myself breeding her again. But I will need someone to replace her (genetically speaking - out of her lines). That is if I want to replace her - which I do since she and Mercury are related and I want rabbits that look like them.

By the time my goals are fully met....I will probably have six senior does that are breeding twice a year (I would like to have a new set of babies every 2 months or so). Since I want to retire the does after a year or so...I'll be keeping promising juniors to replace the does and let the does get neutered and go to a pet home. I will need my main herd buck, a backup buck - and depending upon how paranoid I get - or how good the bucks are - I may want a backup buck for the backup (or another buck that has different strengths).

I imagine my normal herd will be about 12 regularly...maybe 15 - if you don't count the babies.

Art & I were at TSC the other day and looking at dog kennels (for outdoors) and talking about how nice it will be to have some of them when we have the bunny barn so the bunnies can go outside on nice days. Not sure exactly how we're going to work it - but we'll figure something out. (I also wish I could let the girls have the dog igloo doghouses to have their babies in...so they'd have a little "cave"...but keeping them locked in that would not be easy and it would be hard to check the babies daily.

Someday - I will get to the point though where I'll look at a litter and say, "Nice..but I'm not keeping anything". 

Right now my biggest problem is finding out what is in the water/food to make them have such HUGE litters! Cathy was telling me that Northern girls have smaller litters. I'm sure glad I don't live 3 miles further south - then I'd be "south of the border" (Mexico) and I'd probably have litters of 20 or something!


----------



## TinysMom

Pictures from today...

Nesting...
[align=center]










[/align][align=center]BABIES!!!



















Meatloaf & the "Tinies" as Robin calls them...(the new ones are the "itty-bitties" and the babies aren't babies anymore ... they're "kids")




























For Minda..




The "kids"












































One tired mama...




[/align]


----------



## mistyjr

Congrats Mommy!!! Cute babies


----------



## wabbitmom12

:stikpoke Pictures...updates? (I know you're crazy busy...)


----------



## TinysMom

I'll try to do pictures in the next few days - right now I'm crazy busy supplementing some babies.

We've lost one of the babies already - I'm pretty sure that another one will have passed by morning. That will bring us down to 11....and leave me with 4 that I'm supplementing instead of 5. (Don't get me wrong - I'm sorry to lose the little one - but I know there is nothing I can do).

One or two of the litter have caught my eye as far as head shape, size, etc. It is amazing how three or four of the pack have really pulled ahead and are doing so much better than the others.

I do want to share a funny story about Nyx. I was/am hesitant to do so - but I am hoping y'all will laugh and not flame me.

I let Nyx down yesterday for her playtime alone. I figured she might like to be able to play WITHOUT the other girls or the "kids". 

A while later - I realized she was no where to be found. I looked in all her usual hiding places - we checked the garage. I finally went out in the back yard - and there she was....sitting by the dog kennel.

Now I knew I hadn't put her outside - Art hadn't had the back door open. HOW did she get out?

Then on my way back into the rabbitry....I spied the open window (which is not usually open - but it was such a beautiful day that Art had opened it). It didn't have a screen on it.

Nyx (aka "Houdini" when she lived at Dave and Karen's)...got on top of the "kids'" cage...and hopped onto the windowsill and out the window to get some fresh air for herself.

I was telling Karen about this and she got me laughing in her response because she said, "Its bad enough when you lose one rabbit- but the mother of 13???"

By the way - our back yard is completely fenced in and even has cement under the fencing so the rabbits can't get out. Plus there are lots of hidey holes....

Mind you - I won't be opening the window again when the rabbits are having playtime...

I guess that is all for tonight.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a short update before I head to bed.

First of all - Nyx is down to 8 babies. Two of them are still "iffy" - the other six are going strong. In some ways - I'm really happy to see the litter down this low - I think it will be easier on mama to care for them.

Today - Robin had the "kids" out and the "tinies" out to play together. She figured that in case the tinies wound up in a multiple-aged rabbit home - they would need to learn how to run and / or defend themselves. The kids also needed to learn how to behave.

Things went pretty well...at one point - Harmony and Calypso were out playing with them and one of the girls was doing binkies with the kids...of course - I missed it and Art saw it.

Its hard to believe that Sophia is going to be a year old in a few days. While all of my girls are special to me in different ways - she is my "baby" and I've been so busy with everyone else - that I haven't had time for her until today. She was giving tooth purrs when we tucked her back in her cage and rubbed her ears and stuff. 

As some of you who read the rabbitry may know, I've been debating about going to state since only 14 flemish will be shown. However - I think I'm going to go...and tonight - my mystery shops $$ (almost $150) was deposited into paypal - so I know I'll have the money.

I need to take pictures again - the "kids" are getting HUGE. Its time to start finding them homes. One of them that I like a lot is a GIRL...so I'm thrilled. There are a couple of others and I really need to sit down and go over them and find the "keepers". 

Then I need to find the money and space for the cages...ha ha.

Anyway - that is it for now. I need to be up at 4 am to get the car from Art.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

When is the state competition Peg?


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> When is the state competition Peg?


I'm SUPPOSED to be going to bed... ha ha.

Its next weekend - the 26th - 28th.

Lord willing - two weeks from tonight the rabbits and I will be at Eric's and then we'll leave from his place that Friday morning.

I must say that I'm happy now that Sophia did not get pregnant because it means she can go to the show.

The more I study my new girls and my older girls - the more I realize something

I got some really nice rabbits from Juan and they're going to add a lot to my lines as far as bigger butts and more massive rabbits.

BUT..I think Sophia might be better - because she has longer ears and that seems to give her more balance. 

The "kids" have ears that are almost as big as the new girls..Robin and I were talking about it today.

Now to find out what the judges say!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I got some really nice rabbits from Juan and they're going to add a lot to my lines as far as bigger butts and more massive rabbits.
> 
> BUT..I think Sophia might be better - because she has longer ears and that seems to give her more balance.



It's going to be interesting, as your lines develop, to see all of the best traits coming together! 

Sorry to hear about the loss of so many of Nyx's babies. SUCH a huge litter, it wasn'tentirely unexpected of course. As you say, she has a much more manageable number now. You probably won't even need to supplement any of them because she should have plenty of milk. Giveour special girl an extra ear rub from me!


----------



## TinysMom

Well, it looks like the 8 babies have a good chance of making it till weaning time. Two are still smaller than the others but eating well for their sizes. One or maybe two of the others I'm already watching based upon the size of the face and legs - they are built like their mama. 

Robin & I went through the "tinies" today - Meatloaf's litter. It turns out that the three chestnuts are boys and the two girls and chinchilla - are girls. Part of me really wants to keep the girls - not as part of breeding - but because I hate to rehome girls and risk them being bred by people who don't know what they're doing. The babies were born Feb. 2nd so I will probably be weaning them in the next 2 weeks. 

I know some of you reading this may get upset or it may go against what you believe...but I've decided that I will take these to the feed store and have them help me rehome them. They oftentimes get calls asking for rabbits (right now they have some) and in Del Rio - if you want a rabbit - the only way to get one is to go to the feed store or the flea market or possibly TSC if they have any (they wound up getting a few in - that's a story in itself but I'm really proud of how they handled things).

I know Gabby will make sure to educate people about the bunnies and how large they will get and she will show them the size of a cage they need (I'm going to recommend dog kennels with a litter box). I also know that she won't hesitate to talk someone out of buying a rabbit if she doesn't feel good about them (but most of their customers are repeat customers who buy their food there, etc). I'll also have her give out my business card so they can contact me with questions, etc.

I know I'll cry when I do take them in....but I also know that I'll hear stories about them from Gabby every once in a while - when someone comes in who has bought one of my rabbits she's sometimes tell me about how they're doing, etc. 

Anyway - I guess that is it for now....I'm trying to think if there is anything else to share.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - some of Nyx's babies have their eyes open and one of them made it out of the nestbox this morning. Another baby made it to the front of the nestbox and Art & Robin put it in back with everyone else.

One of the two smallest got a BIG feeding last time and I'm so pleased at how full the tummy is. The other smaller one didn't get as much - but still got a good feeding.

Nyx and Sophia are out having playtime right now - I'm hoping they will get along. So far...so good.

It seems like bringing the new girls into the house - things have changed. Athena hates everyone - even her old babies - and she will chase them and nip at them if they're having playtime together. She doesn't get along with Sophia or Nyx either.

The new girls get along fine with the babies but not with the adults.

So playtimes are becoming a juggling situation....


----------



## SweetSassy

Congrats on the new babies....

I love all the pic's. :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Well - this will be picture heavy...sorry. (If drinking - put the cup down....there is cuteness coming up).

Oh - and put those needles away Donna...

This was their first time outside in the dog kennel (and one managed to escape after the photo shoot). 

Hopefully this will give you an idea of their sizes now, etc. The light was pretty bad when I was doing this.

[align=center]































































































[/align]


----------



## Boz

Oh my goodness! I just love your bunnies!! Every time I look at your blog I want a flemmie. hehehe I love their ears!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:faint::faint:THEY ARE SO BEAUTIFUL!! :inlove:

And getting so big!! :shock2:

Thanks for the warning about putting down the drink...I would have spilled all over myself.

This is my fave...they look like they are PLOTTING something:

I


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Wow those kids grew up fast.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I also have to say...what grand and gorgeous ears!! 

It was weird at our show on Saturday. One rabbitry had 3 sandies up against Titan. They all had the SMALLEST ears I have ever seen on Flemmies. Most un-Flemmie-like!


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - they may seem big - but this might put it into perspective.

They are a few days older than Nyx was when we got her...and about half the size she was. 

We go back and look at pictures of Nyx at this age - she was almost the size of Zeus - and these guys....are so much smaller than she was.

Then again - there were so many in the litter...

What is funny is that the kids' ears are almost the same length as my new girls' ears. That is hard for me to adjust to.

I was about to go to bed and get some good rest...till your observations about those two looking like they're plotting something. 

Gee...thanks. Now I won't get to sleep.

I did take videos too and am uploading them.

Tomorrow I'll share (I hope).


----------



## TinysMom

Video two is done uploading (I wound up not doing a video three)...now to upload video one..
You can hear Art stacking carrier cages for the show - and at one point you can hear him playing around about letting all the bunnies out of the enclosure. I'm sure Dave & Karen can probably picture him threatening that too...since you've met him and know what a clown he can be..


----------



## wabbitmom12

Watching that video is the most fun thing I've done all week! The only thing better than seeing them in pictures...is seeing them on video.

Are you serious about the size? Nyx WAS almost too big for her carrier... They just look like they would be as big. Maybe it's those EARZ. I love how the ears are so big...then they have to grow into them! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - remind me tomorrow folks - I need to introduce you to "Truly". She's not a flemmie - but she seems to be our version of "Make Mine Chocolate"....

More later...with pics too. 

Oh - and she's NOT mine....she's Art's.

But you'll be able to see that from the photos.


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd point out something....I know there is dog poo in some of the photos. The dogs normally stay out of the kennel and its used for the rabbits- apparently they'd be in there and we didn't notice it before putting the rabbits in.

The thing is - I wanted you guys to see the rabbits FIRST reactions to being outside....so that's why I left the poo there to focus on taking pictures first.

From now on I'm going to be checking the pen to make sure there is no poo in there....especially as we enter spring/summer aka "fly strike season".


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I was to focused on the adorable bunnies to see dog poo.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The thing is - I wanted you guys to see the rabbits FIRST reactions to being outside


You can see they are having a great time, especially on the video! 

And lol, I see that one has already learned how fun it is to DIG...especially under the fence! Poor dear doesn't know about the concrete under the dirt.... :biggrin2:


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove:

:faint:Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Fancy77

WOW so adorable


----------



## TinysMom

A short note before heading to bed...

Nyx's babies all have their eyes open and they're learning to jump out of the nestbox - especially one in particular. Now she's begging me to let her out of the cage all night (not happening).

Also - tomorrow I go pick up Eric and then Friday a.m. we leave from here for the state show. 

Eric wants to show off bunnies where he works so I'm taking "puppy" (Mercury), a couple of "kids", a couple of the "tinies" (Meatloaf's litter) and a lionhead. I think I'm going to take Squirrel for the lionhead...she's so beautiful.

I guess that is all for now...


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh - remind me tomorrow folks - I need to introduce you to "Truly". She's not a flemmie - but she seems to be our version of "Make Mine Chocolate"....
> 
> More later...with pics too.
> 
> Oh - and she's NOT mine....she's Art's.
> 
> But you'll be able to see that from the photos.


reminder! I know im a few days late.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Lots of exciting things happening at your house right now! 

We'll be anxious to hear how the show goes. And maybe in a few days we can have pictures of the babies?


----------



## RO STAFF

Hope all is going according to plan and you're having fun at the show! 

Miss you!


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Eric & I are at the hotel - I'm dead tired and about to head to bed.

I'm very very disappointed....most of my rabbits are underweight ... and after seeing the sandies that are here - I know there is now way we can win.

As I told Art when I called him - and Eric when we talked...I'm thinking of NOT spending all the money to go to Nationals when I don't feel like my rabbits can compete (at this time).

It is a long story that I can't go into now - but on Thursday I had a former flemish giant breeder look at Mercury and one of his daughters. I learned a lot...I think I would be better off to spend a year working on my lines - showing off my rabbits here in Texas and getting them used to shows - and then going next year.

Finally - I'm debating about two bunnies....Art's favorite breed. Her name is Joy...she's a blue - his name is "Charlie Brown Jr" or "jr" and he has a big big personality...much like Puck's.

I was going to decide against getting them - when Art realized I was talking about holland lops...and suddenly he loved the idea.

I haven't given an answer yet...its a decision I need to think over. I have to say that Art & I both do love the lops and their personalities and he loves the hollands so much. (Joy was recently bred to a super nice buck too...so she "might" be pregnant and is an experienced mommy).

Anyway - that is it for now. I'll share our losses..uh...results...tomorrow.

As a side note - I think that I saw some of Sophia's littermates that a youth breeder is showing...WOW. Awesome. (Their tattoos are just one or two off from hers as far as the number goes). I hope I can get pictures of them.

Speaking of pictures - I took a bunch today....different breeds, etc. 

Oh - and I got to meet Mary Crawford - who was one of the breeders working to get velveteen rabbits passed too. Eric got to help her with her English lops for a bit.

I was hoping to find an English lop to take home...especially after reading stories about Daisy and Yofi. But I keep find myself being drawn to the Hollands...when I held Joy today I was almost in tears. She reminds me of another doe I had once - GingerSpice. So much of the same personality. And JR? Oh my word - what a flirt and what a character.

I gotta stop this - before I talk myself INTO getting them when I'm supposed to be talking myself OUT of getting them.

More later...


----------



## TinysMom

Super exhausted - about to head out the door for the banquet and all I can said almost is .... T I R E D.

I'm going to need some naming help when I get home with a rabbit....and I have finally decided to go ahead and work with a second breed (smaller). I won't say what it is except give some of you a teaser of what I considered naming the rabbitry for them...

"Puck's Pranksters"

More when I get home - or maybe later tonight.

Oh - I got to see a new breed that isn't a breed yet - perlsomething or pearl something or...anyway...brain dead.

BTW - all four girls got dq'd for weight (underweight) - but the order they WOULD have placed was...Calypso first, Harmony second, Sophia third and Athena fourth. Funny thing is - Calypso hates the show...and Athena LOVES going to the show and seeing all the other bunnies and stuff. 

Mercury made his weight and got some great comments on him.

And now I'm off to the banquet/dance...where I will be snoring under the table.

Dave - I figured out your 12 step program for not buying more rabbits.

Step 1 - buy rabbit
" 2 - " "

etc. etc.

Step 12 - buy last rabbit and realize your rabbit feed bill is worse than your grocery bill!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*DRUMROLL, PLEEEEAAASSSE!*

This is my 1,000th post!!!!!!!!

LOL, I hadn't even been paying attention, Peg!!


----------



## undergunfire

Awww, Peg!! Your going to work with the naughtiest breed of rabbit EVER?! LOL

I miss Puck and I am sure he would be proud. I bet Art is happy!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Dave - I figured out your 12 step program for not buying more rabbits.
> 
> Step 1 - buy rabbit
> " 2 - " "
> 
> etc. etc.
> 
> Step 12 -* buy last rabbit* and realize your rabbit feed bill is worse than your grocery bill!!!


I don't know about Step 12....buy last rabbit....my hubby didn't know there was such a thing!!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *DRUMROLL, PLEEEEAAASSSE!*
> 
> This is my 1,000th post!!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL, I hadn't even been paying attention, Peg!!


In honor of your 1,000th post - when I get home - I'll get pictures of Nyx's babies tomorrow and post them here. I imagine they're driving her even more crazy...as they were jumping out of their nestbox the other day (and then one even jumped back in).


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Awww, Peg!! Your going to work with the naughtiest breed of rabbit EVER?! LOL
> 
> I miss Puck and I am sure he would be proud. I bet Art is happy!!!


Naughtiest breed? Nope - didn't get an e-lop like Yofi or Daisy...

But naughtiest dwarf breed - YEP. I miss Puck so much and he was such an awesome rabbit.

Friday night I called Art & told him I was looking at bringing home two rabbits (Joy & J.R.) and he started complaining about feeding them and space and stuff. We got interrupted and he had to get off the phone for a bit. So I sat and talked to Eric and he was asking me why it was so important to me to get these rabbits if Art didn't want them.

I had to call Art back anyway - so we chatted for a minute and then I said, "I thought about what you said and I've decided to not get those hollands..." 

He said, "Hollands? The little guys? I thought you meant the big ones that eat so much. Oh...you don't have to not get them because of me...".

I then hesitated and said, "Well...we have enough as it is."

His response was, "Its up to you but if you want to get them that's fine with me. I thought you were going to bring home big rabbits."

Later, before we hung up - he brought up the hollands one more time and made sure I knew he was ok with it.

You see...Art LOVES holland lops the best.

I'd been toying with bringing in a smaller (recognized) breed to work with. I love the lionheads a lot - but mine are getting too old to breed and I wanted to be able to show.

After seeing Roger's mini-rex last fall I thought that I might go with that. 

But to be honest with you - I knew that wasn't a good fit for me. I know how much Art loves hollands...and to be honest - I love them too.

I'll post pictures later...but I have a tort buck and two broken tort girls.

I'm so excited. They can't be bred for another 2-3 months as they're still juniors. One of the girls took best in her class yesterday. The judge felt she had a LOT of potential as she grows up.

So yeah...I'll be working with both holland lops and flemish. I've also made some other decisions that I'll be sharing later. Talking with some breeders has made me do a lot of thinking.


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Awww, Peg!! Your going to work with the naughtiest breed of rabbit EVER?! LOL
> 
> I miss Puck and I am sure he would be proud. I bet Art is happy!!!


I meant to add this...

Rarely does a day go by that I don't think of Puck and miss him. Its hard to believe its been over a year since he's been gone - and he crosses my mind as much as (or even more than (sometimes)) Tiny does. 

It seems like every time lately that one of the flemmie kids does something - I find myself remembering him and notice how much they're like him cause they're still kids. I think part of it was Puck was always a kid at heart. 

I still laugh when I remember him standing down the mean old vacuum monster and not letting Art vacuum - when he was about 7 weeks old. He just would not move - even when Art moved the machine right next to him. Nope - that was HIS spot.

I think this trio will bring some more joy to our lives.

Now - back to the show. We will hopefully be done around noon-ish (we're going in late today since we're not showing) and then we can head home.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm uploading photos from this weekend (over 150 of them) - I got to see a new breed that will be presented soon for a COD and I hope to write more about that later.

But here is one example of some of the cuteness I got to see this weekend.







I'll probably do a special thread in the main forum with all sorts of the photos in it...


----------



## mistyjr

Cute!


----------



## TinysMom

I have a bunch of photos still uploading - but I'm wiped out.

So I'm gonna share a few of my favorites here...imagine being surrounded by all this cuteness...and more..

[align=center]







































When I took this picture of Sher - I had no idea that I'd be buying her less than 2 hours later...but I so love broken torts...



















Hmm...I wonder why some cages didn't have complete signs on them????





























[/align]


----------



## mistyjr

Cute!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: You got some great pictures!


----------



## TinysMom

Because of their tattoos - I believe at least one or two of these are Sophia's littermates.

This one looks so much like Mercury (who has the same dad as Sophia) that I think it might be a littermate.
[align=center]




Other than be monster-sizer - this one's face looked almost exactly like Sophia's...




This one was same breeder but didn't look as much like her...





[/align][align=left]She (Sophia) was a "pick of the litter" between Jack and another breeder (for using Jack's best buck) and she has a different tattoo than Jack's rabbits normally do.
[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

Love the pics I cant wait to see more


----------



## missyscove

So much cuteness! I really need to get myself to a rabbit show one of these days!


----------



## TinysMom

They say a picture is worth a thousand words....and Karen posted her 1,000th post in my blog...so here is a post celebrating her "grandbabies" from Nyx.

[align=center]





































































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Ready for more pictures that will make the page hard to load?

:inlove:

This is Dexter. He is going to be the herd buck for my trio of holland lops I'll be working with. I know his ears aren't lopped yet - but the three holland breeder who looked at him (and his brother and other bucks at the show) all agreed that his ears should lop fairly soon and that he was the best buck there in my price range. They felt he would go well with the does I wanted to get.

[align=center]


















































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

More pictures to come - but here are two "teaser" pictures of Cindy and Sher.

Cindy has more color in her face..

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

More pictures of Cindy and Sher...and I don't know how I'm going to get work done around the house with all the cuteness from the flemish babies....the flemish adults...the hollands...the lionheads and so much more...

[align=center]















































































[/align]


----------



## Fancy77

OMG I am in love with Shar...her mustache is adorable


----------



## irishbunny

Those bunnies are sooooo cute! You have one of my all time favourite breeds! Mini Lops (in the US Holland Lops). Well, you know, if you ever get annoyed with them, you can ship them off over here, no problem


----------



## wabbitmom12

*YAY!!!!!!* 

Thanks for the baby pictures!! :inlove:Now, I can die happy! LOL

This is my favorite...the curiosity reminds me of the Mama!







I see some really big feetz and earz in those pictures. Hopefully, that means some nice big Flemmies!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peg, I really love your (Art's??) Hollands! The girls are so cute! And the buck reminds me a smidge of our Mr. Muffin who passed away last year. 

I love, love the 'helicopter ear' stage...so adorable.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, tonight I'm the most horrible, awful, meanest bunny mama/breeder around.

I'm separating the "kids" and giving the showable ones their own cages.

They've started fighting in the big cage so the one that was trying to be alpha male was caged (and he wasn't showable). I know they love to be together in their cage and often snuggle together....but it is time. They're three months old - and I'm able to tell the ones who have potential from the ones that are pet quality. I need to "protect" the showable ones so they don't get hurt. 

It doesn't help that one of the bucks somehow hurt his eye and has an eye infection that I'm going to be giving him shots for (along with eye ointment).

I'm sitting here looking at them across from me (less than 5 feet away pretty much) and I just feel like I'm a horrible mommy - and I've only locked up two so far. (One girl is driving me crazy by playing with her hanging bell...). 

This is just tearing me apart. I'm ok with rehoming them asap...once I find them good homes.

But the breaking them up like this - and them being upset - that is hard.


----------



## mistyjr

Very Very Cute Babies and Your new Babies!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *YAY!!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks for the baby pictures!! :inlove:Now, I can die happy! LOL
> 
> This is my favorite...the curiosity reminds me of the Mama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see some really big feetz and earz in those pictures. Hopefully, that means some nice big Flemmies!


Those babies are driving poor Nyx crazy. I come out in the mornings and she's shaking on her cage door with her teeth trying to get it open. 

She is a good mama - BUT - she is not enjoying being a mama right now. She is always desperate to get away from them. (I asked her if she was like that with her mama and she just flicked me off as she hopped away).

I am hoping for one or two out of this litter to show some potential. 

I think the hollands are more mine than Art's. He loves hollands - but I didn't realize how hard it would be on him to have broken hollands around. He walked out of the rabbitry sorta shaking his head going, "Looks so much like Puck..".

So I think he's struggling a bit.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Those babies are driving poor Nyx crazy. I come out in the mornings and she's shaking on her cage door with her teeth trying to get it open.
> 
> She is a good mama - BUT - she is not enjoying being a mama right now. She is always desperate to get away from them. (I asked her if she was like that with her mama and she just flicked me off as she hopped away).


Poor Mama! It was so much easier when they couldn't make it out of the nest box....


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'm going to start off with the bad news....we lost one of Nyx's babies. We were sad to lose it and hope we don't lose anymore (it got out of the cage and had an accident). 

I had moved Nyx and babies to a cage with a shelf in it and thought it was baby-proofed enough. Oh well...we've hopefully fixed the problem.

A short update on the hollands. I think while Art loves hollands - he's struggling a bit. I'm sure it didn't help when he came out today and found their drop pan on the floor (dumped over). No idea how that happened...the two girls must've been really playing a lot. (I plan to separate them in a week or so but for right now they're doing great together).

The problem is - Cindy's personality is SO MUCH like Puck's...and Sher looks so much like Puck even if she isn't as outgoing and playful. 

I'm sure he'll adjust to them and start laughing at them soon...

In the meantime - he spends time with Milina (our chocolate lop) and with Truly - who I have yet to introduce to y'all.

So here is Truly's story - then her picture.

Our local TSC (Tractor Supply Store) was not supposed to be getting in bunnies and the manager seemed pleased about it. Then someone approached her about bunnies they had for sale - I get the impression they had called headquarters before contacting her because she felt like she "had" to take them. (She told me that as did someone else).

Well - I happened to be in the store the day after they arrived and I started marking in their ears if they were boy/girl so they could at least know what they were selling. In addition - I gave them a mini-lesson in what sizes the bunnies would be and how they could tell (ear size, feet, etc). 

One little girl that was in there was a chocolate - which is one of my absolutely favorite colors. While I was standing there talking to the manager and someone else - a man came up and was looking at them. I had been holding her and put her down...and he looked at her and started asking questions about breeding (it was obvious that he knew NOTHING about breeding). He was like, "So could you breed her to one of these other ones and get more like her?" - specifically pointing to her.

The manager deferred the question to me and before I knew what I was saying, I said, "No - because I already told them I'm buying her and was just putting her down for a minute so I could look around the store."

He was like "oh..ok. But could you do that?" and I said, "No - genetically it is hard to get her color unless you know what you're doing and have invested lots of money into your rabbits and stuff. Breeding is a VERY EXPENSIVE hobby."

He was like, "oh..ok" and walked away. 

(I was later told by one of my favorite clerks who was there that day - that he came back by later to see if the chocolate rabbit really was gone and that she discouraged him from buying any rabbits by asking about his cages and making it "appear" as if she couldn't sell to him if he didn't have cages).

So...that is how I got Truly.

I brought her home - half in tears cause I thought Art was going to be upset with me. But I couldn't let her just be bred over and over again by someone who knows nothing about rabbits. 

Art took one look at her...and here is the result...












































































I was going to name her Cadbury or Godiva or something but he said she was his and he got to name her...so her name is "Truly Scrumptious".

Can anyone guess the movie that is from? 

Now about the rest of the rabbits that were there....I went back a few days later to check on them and they had ONE rabbit left. I was told they had sold about 2 per day...and that the majority of the people that they sold them to had rabbits in the past. One man raised rabbits as a 4H'er and wanted his children to experience the joy of rabbits and he had to buy some supplies - but most of the people didn't need cages because they'd had rabbits in the past.

They also made sure to give out the ARBA brochures I supplied them with on how to train a rabbit and how to take care of a rabbit.

Anyway - that is Truly and her story.


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove:well done for saving a bunny. truly looks a beautiful lady who knows how to wrap a gentleman around her dainty paw


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Beautiful rabbits! I love all the pictures of the Flemmies - especially the babies. 

Congrats on the rescue of Truly! She is adorable and it does look like your husband is hooked!! I too "rescued" 3 rabbits from TSC this time last year. I went to TSC many times over the course of aweek or two and visited the babies and watched the people that were buying them. Some were going home with cages way too small, others to live outside - in central Florida! Most also seemed to have no idea on what a rabbit needs or eats. So I convinced my husband and myself that we were rescuing these rabbits - just a bit sooner than others are rescued. They now live in NIC condos and are nicely spoiled!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks for your comments Cindy. Truly is very much loved here and gets lots of playtime and is becoming more confident around us. She is just a cutie.

Today the holland lops got to go out to the dog kennel and play around. TALK ABOUT HILARIOUS! No - I didn't take photos - I was laughing too hard at their binkies and running into each other and stuff. It was hilarious. I think they were trying to out-binky each other at first. I notice the girls are currently "crashed" - I think we wore them out.

I also played with Nyx's babies for a bit. I forget now if I figured we might have 3 girls and 4 boys or vice versa. There are three that I'm going to watch - they have nice heavy bone for their feet - good heads. Two are females and one is male. I am thinking that they are steel though - I need to take pictures of them and send to Pam Nock to find out. 

Mercury had some playtime out - it was sort of funny. We decided to open the back door and let some fresh air - so I blocked the rabbitry since he was playing in the bathroom/hallway area.
 
I told Art, "He never jumps...he won't go out".

Ever notice how rabbits love to make liars out of us?

When we caught him - we put him in the dog pen outside for an hour or so - he was in 7th heaven. 

Tomorrow Hermes will get some time outside if the weather is nice.

Well - I guess that is it for now. I'm dead tired and I barely did anything today.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Aw, Truly looks so happy! What a sweetie. Art looks totally, happily, bunny-whipped.

Sorry to hear about the loss of the baby Flemmie :tears2:. That had to be very difficult! As you know, we lost our Lil' Blue to an accident a few months ago. You just feel bad when that happens, even though you know that sometimes accidents justhappen. Thankfully,Nyx still has all the other kits to drive her nuts, and since rabbits can't count....she's just fine. :hug:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Well I had some reading to catch up on. I hadn't been getting any notices about your blog being updated.

Its hard at the rabbit shows and having to resist all the cuteness. I tried to convince Karen to let me get a couple of e-lops at the last show we were at. Being the voice of reason she convinced me not too (and she said NO!). Being the well trained husband that I am, I said yes dear, your right dear, what was I thinking dear and sat down.

Sorry about the loss of the baby from Nyx's litter. Reading about how she was wanting out of the cage reminds me of her mama doing the same thing. Sweetie was so anxious to get out one time that she jumped over 2 NIC tall panel enclosure and 2 feet horizontally from a standing jump. She then raced down the hallway into the living room and hid behind a chair.

I love the pictures of Nyx's kids and the holland lops you got are so beautiful. It looks like you may have some competition from Truly for Art's attention. 

Its always nice to have a spouse that enjoys your hobby as well as you do.


----------



## TinysMom

Today was "interesting". Nyx got most of the day for her playtime and her kids (the "itty bitties") were in the bathroom where they could run and play and not hurt themselves. She did NOT want to stay in there with them after she nursed them. 

Hermes got about four hours outside in the dog kennel - he's really crashed for the night. He had a ton of fun.

The five "kids" who have been caged separately got let out for playtime. You'd think they'd run and play and enjoy their freedom - and they eventually did....after four of them got into one of the bottom cages and cuddled together in a tiny cage for about 20 minutes.

Two of the boys had a disagreement and I had to lock one up. Looks like we're going to start to get into separate playtimes for the boys. One is really nice but one ear hangs and he has a bad eye infection that I'm treating. The other buck is....already making junior weight and I'm really proud of him. I am most likely keeping him.

Nyx's babies are starting to explore - hard to believe they'll be a month old on the 11th.

Oh and a final update about something. I was talking to a lionhead breeder who is a friend and she made an interesting observation. I was telling her how I was going to retire Athena and just breed the two new girls and she suggested that since I do like Athena's babies...and flemish mature more slowly than other breeds - I might want to consider breeding Athena and Calyspo and Harmony at the same time (a day or two apart) so I can see how the litters compare before I go making any major decisions. She stated that this way I'd be seeing them all at the same age.

It is something I am thinking about doing. The holland lops can't be bred for another 3 months...so this might work.

I guess that is all for now.


----------



## TinysMom

I am going to make this short because Harmony and Calypso are on the floor and I want to get down there and spend some time with them....it seems like they don't get as much of my attention (sometimes) as the others - and then there are times like today where they get more attention.

I had a breakthrough with Athena last night. Ever since coming back from the show (even a bit before the show) - she's been very aggressive - even towards me. She would charge at me and be upset. She was particularly bad this week. She almost seemed angry a lot and she would hide in the back of her cage.

The night before last - we moved her to an upper cage so she is at my waist level - and its almost like she's a totally different rabbit. She lets me pet her when I open the door and while she's not affectionate like she used to be - she is now standing up to get my attention when I'm in the rabbitry. 

I think it is because I don't have to bend down and tower over her now and she didn't like that - perhaps she felt threatened by it. I don't know.

She reminds me though of Ainsley - one of my first lionheads from my litters. Put Ainsley in a corner cage and she was fine...put her in the middle of a row and she had fits and growled and got very unsettled. Apparently she had some bunny form of claustophobia...and she didn't like having rabbits on both sides of her cage.

Oh well - off to pet my girls if they'll let me....then check again on Zeus who is getting some outdoor time. I'm a bit worried about him as he's turning down his food and banana even. But I did notice he ate some grass and leaves while he was outside a few minutes ago...


----------



## silvermoon

I've been away from the forum for a while. Just wanted to say hi! Nyx's babies are cute  

I am sooo excited about your lops. Oh my gosh. I think I want my next bun to be just like your new does. So cute!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Hermes got about four hours outside in the dog kennel - he's really crashed for the night. He had a ton of fun.
> 
> *The five "kids" who have been caged separately got let out for playtime. You'd think they'd run and play and enjoy their freedom - and they eventually did....after four of them got into one of the bottom cages and cuddled together in a tiny cage for about 20 minutes.
> *
> 
> Oh and a final update about something. I was talking to a lionhead breeder who is a friend and she made an interesting observation. I was telling her how I was going to retire Athena and just breed the two new girls and she suggested that since I do like Athena's babies...and flemish mature more slowly than other breeds - I might want to consider breeding Athena and Calyspo and Harmony at the same time (a day or two apart) so I can see how the litters compare before I go making any major decisions. She stated that this way I'd be seeing them all at the same age.



Awww, the "kids" missed each other so much! Bunny cuddling is such an important part of their socialization from birth to puberty. I forget...are some of them caged side by side so they can snuggle some through the bars? I could see where that might be tough given one's set up and cage space...just wondering. 

Interesting idea from the lionhead breeder. It makes a lot of sense, in that you could get a really good idea of the strengths and weaknesses of each litter, which could really come in handy later if you need to introduce or reinforcecharacteristicsin your line.


----------



## TinysMom

The kids are cute - the ones that are still together will come running out and tease the ones that are caged...and then when the show kids are out - they will go tease the ones that are grouped together. I do think they miss each other sometimes.

But the boys are starting to want to fight when they're out...and I may need to separate the 5 that are in the big cage...

I have come up with a plan for rehoming them in the future. But more on that later.

Before I forget....Nyx has spent almost 24 hours with her kids now. When I last looked - she was doing well with them.

Well - time to lock up Princess Athena and let out Meatloaf and her kids. I'm going to be taking her away from them today since they're 8 weeks old....I need to see if she is still nursing or not. I might just take the bucks away at first not sure.

Oh - and I know what I meant to share - it looks like I'm keeping two does and a buck for sure (for show) - so I'll be asking for help naming them fairly soon. I really like how they are developing.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - the "kids" cage is now down to three bunnies in it. Two more got cages today (old crappy cages for right now) because we had some fighting going on. Sheesh...they love to cuddle together but boy can they get upset at each other too.

I took out the two largest (one had a small bite by her ear - the other one was the one that had done the chasing when I watched) and looked at them and went "oh my....when did you fill out?"

They had both been lopping their ears a lot - but I'm noticing now that when they want to pay attention to something - they hold their ears up like the others.

I called my mom today - it was her 82nd birthday. We talked for a while and she made sense most of the time. I hadn't talked to her in a bit - I just couldn't handle it - but to her - it was as if I'd been calling all along. 

I guess that is pretty much it for now. More to come later I'm sure. 

I just can't get over the fact that my "kids" are so big now...that they're almost adults (well - not really - but young adults?) and that my tinies are as big as their mama almost (who is being removed from them tonight) and that the itty bitties are getting so much bigger.


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was going to name her Cadbury or Godiva or something but he said she was his and he got to name her...so her name is "Truly Scrumptious".
> 
> Can anyone guess the movie that is from?



It took me soooo long to go through your blog and update myself. I love all of the pics and stories. I'll probably dream about bunnies tonight!!!

"Truly Scrumptious" is from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang!!!
It's so funny, because my Tootsie's nickname is "Toot Sweets"....from the same movie!


----------



## TinysMom

No pictures - hopefully I'll do some soon. However, today I went through the top 7 "kids" that are in cages and wrote down their weights, special things I noticed, ear length, etc. 

My absolute favorite is a buck that is 7 pounds and 7 1/2 ounces. I LOVE his type and he is developing a lot like his daddy.

There is also a doe that is 6 pounds and 2 ounces - she has very nice type and ring color.

One of the other ones (a girl if I remember right) - is 6 pounds and 14 ounces and she has very nice ring color, nice type and I know this will sound funny to non-breeders...but a nice full rear. 

Of the seven, I will probably be keeping 5 or 6 for another month or two to see how they continue to develop. Three of them I'm pretty sure are staying - two are does and one is a buck.

I intend to weigh them every few days and go from there. 

I have to say that I'm very happy with this litter - and I'm also happy with 2 or 3 out of Nyx's litter (so far) - but I'm wondering if they're steel. I'll have to take photos again soon.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

That's wonderful that you have 5-6prospects out of 7 - at least for another month or two anyway.  What does the term "ring color" refer to? Is it the overall color of the rabbit?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ring color affects the overall color of the rabbit, but it refers to bands of color that are on each individual strand of the rabbit's fur. You blow gently on the fur to see the bands. For example, steel gray will have a band ofblue next to the skin. 

Having not worked with steels very much....I can't remember what the other color bands are, lol. Black and white, I believe, so that with steel gray, each hair has3 color bands. 

I'm sure Peg will set this straight if I got it backwards.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Ring color affects the overall color of the rabbit, but it refers to bands of color that are on each individual strand of the rabbit's fur. You blow gently on the fur to see the bands. For example, steel gray will have a band ofblue next to the skin.
> 
> Having not worked with steels very much....I can't remember what the other color bands are, lol. Black and white, I believe, so that with steel gray, each hair has3 color bands.
> 
> I'm sure Peg will set this straight if I got it backwards.



I really am NOT good with ring color discussion - but here goes.

There are different "families" of colors. One of them (the most dominant one on the "A" gene - there are 5 genes that affect color) is the "agouti" family. You can find chestnut agouti (which is the color of a wild rabbit) along with many other colors in that family. One of them is the "light gray" color.

In the agouti family - the individual hair shafts have rings of color or "bands" of color in them. Here is a brief description:

*Agouti:* bands of color occur on each hair - the colors of these bands vary depending on the type of agouti coloration. 
​In the light gray agouti - here is what you should see:

*Light gray:* agouti with slate blue at base, off white in middle, and light gray at tip, with black tipped guard hairs.
​If you blow into the coat - you will see the various "bands" on the shaft of the hair. You want clear definition between the colors and not see them all muted together.

http://exoticpets.about.com/cs/rabbits/a/rabbitcolors.htm
​In the steel family - you do not have bands throughout the fur. Instead - you have a solid color base with flecks on top. These flecks are like a "ticking" throughout the top coat - but they don't go down to the base of the hair itself.

When you go to a show and are showing a rabbit in the agouti family of colors - the judge will blow into the coat to check for ring color and how "defined" it is.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Thank you Peg and Wabbitmom12! Your explanations do help. I had heard of the bands before, but not as ring color. Peg, thanks for the link. Wow, so many colors/variations. I have plenty to read-up on.


----------



## TinysMom

Rabbit color genetics is a fascinating subject. I do pretty good with the A, B and D genes. C & E are tough for me sometimes and I have to reread on them to really understand them.

Just so you know...you won't find the bands/rings in shaded colors like torts, sable points, siamese sable, etc. or in the "selfs" like black, chocolate, blue and lilac. 

Now have I totally confused you?

Oh - we just had a bad scare a few minutes ago. I'm not sure if the baby was up on Nyx's shelf and was trying to jump down (which is what I suspect) or if it was trying to jump up on her shelf. 

But it got its leg caught and was hanging upside down and just SCREAMING up a storm. It took me a minute or so to get to it and it was screaming the whole time and mama was looking at me like, "Help?"

It did hop a bit afterwards - but I think I need to fix her shelf a bit better. 

Oh well - off to bed - tomorrow I work with someone from KRAFT (the company I represent even though I work for another company).


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

> Rabbit color genetics is a fascinating subject. I do pretty good with the A, B and D genes. C & E are tough for me sometimes and I have to reread on them to really understand them.
> 
> Just so you know...you won't find the bands/rings in shaded colors like torts, sable points, siamese sable, etc. or in the "selfs" like black, chocolate, blue and lilac.
> 
> Now have I totally confused you?


I'm confused, but I don't think I can blame you!  I think I understand about the rings and they only being on some colors. As for the genetics - now that confuses me!! I have read about the color genetics on a few sites in the past and realized it would take a good amount of studying to really understand all of it. Do you have any recommendations on books and/or websites that are your favorite reference for this subject?

I guess things are never boring with the babies around. How truly scary that must of been hearing the screaming. Hope he/she is okay.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - Glenna Huffmon was an expert on this subject but I just googled her and I think she passed away last year. I can't find her books anymore on bunnyrabbit.com. Here is a link that you can read a bit about genetics...

http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/genetics.htm

There is a new book out that I'm thinking of getting at the next show. Here is a link to the cover of it.

https://www.bunnyrabbit.com/equipmentpix/abcColorbook.jpg


----------



## TinysMom

I may have my first lead on a home for one of the "kids". I will be talking to the person tomorrow on the phone and/or via. email to find out a bit more about them - their situation, etc.

It is a person looking for a pet rabbit and she doesn't care about color. She gave me some information when she replied to my ad.

This is going to be hard - but I know it will be the best thing for the kids to go to homes of their own. While they were able to have playtime together today ok...that won't always be the case.

I also have to share about Crosby...aka Calamity Jane. 

Her eyes are totally clear and she is not blind at all. 

She is missing a patch of fur on the top of her head - she'd had an infection and it drained (long story) - so she's getting triple antibiotic cream on it - but she has perfect vision. I've been in shock - but also very relieved.

She's currently 5 pounds, 5 1/2 ounces, has fairly nice type and long ears but she needs to molt out as her coat is horrid. 

Also - another short story. On Wednesday we were cleaning out the cages for Athena, Sophia & Nyx - so I put them in the dog kennel/run area outside. I put Sophia in first - then Nyx and they were there together for maybe 20 minutes or so...maybe longer. Sophia was obviously very grumpy but Nyx had learned to give her space when she's like this. (She also wanted to breed - badly). 

When I brought Athena out - Sophia was upset (they used to get along fine). I'd get Sophia settled down and calm and she'd lay in the corner and then the next thing you knew - Athena was right in front of her - teasing her. Sophia would get upset and chase her off and look at me. I'd talk to her softly and she'd settle down again.

Athena would sit off in the distance and watch her. About the time Sophia was really relaxed - there Athena would go ahead...dancing right in front of her and teasing her to get her upset.

Robin watched them while I got the cages cleaned - and since Sophia and Nyx were out first - they got brought in and then Athena had some time alone.

I don't think she enjoyed it as much as she enjoyed teasing Sophia.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I don't think she enjoyed it as much as she enjoyed teasing Sophia.


LOL, Naughty bun!!

:shock:Wow, what _wonderful_ news about CJ/Crosby! It is truly amazing what some buns can endure with their health, and still live normally afterward.


----------



## TinysMom

Here are the questions I sent to the person inquiring about buying a kit...


*Are you looking for a male or female?


Will the rabbit be living inside or outside?


What type of cage arrangements do you have (or are you willing to make) for the rabbit? (Please note that they can not live on wire flooring - I use extra large dog crates for them and then let them have playtime in the house. A hutch outside would work IF the floor was not wire).


How many children and what ages are in the home? 


Who will be providing the main care for the rabbit?


Do you have a source locally for buying pellets and hay?


What other animals will be around the rabbit?


Have you ever had a rabbit before?


Have you done any research about having rabbits? If so...where/what?


Why are you interested in a flemish giant?

*
edited to add: There was more in the email - but these were the questions I needed to discuss with them either via. phone or email before I could send them photos or discuss a sale.

Am I being too hard on screening people?


----------



## wabbitmom12

No, I don't think you are being too hard on people. If nothing else, your questions will get them thinking about aspects of taking care of a rabbit that they may never have considered before. And, just because a person doesn't have an immediate answer for one of the questions (or they have a rather poor answer), doesn't mean you will forever refuse to sell to them. It just means they need a little more education and planning. Any willing potential owners will probably be very open to learning from you, the breeder. Those who aren't...well, I guess they're the ones your questions are intended to weed out!


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
[/align]

[align=center]arty:arty:

[align=left]I'm so happy. I think I've found the PERFECT home for one of the flemish giants. I've been so scared about talking to people and selling my BABIES....but I really enjoyed my phone call with this person and I think any of the "kids" would be happy in this home - I could walk away from them and feel confident that I did the right thing.

As a breeder - that is such a great feeling and I'm hoping it all works out. If I could binky - I'd be doing so right now.

So this weekend I need to take pictures of everyone - show and non-show. 

Meatloaf's litter is ready to go too....well - once I take her away from them this weekend. Some of them are almost bigger than mama.

Now come the part where I need your help. This weekend I'm going to post pictures of the three rabbits that I'm definitely keeping. One is a buck and two are does. 

[align=center]*I hate naming animals.

*[align=left]I want to go with some sort of Texas/Wild West type theme. I could go with Texas towns...people from Texas....Wild West characters. 

One name I sorta like for the buck - is Dryden - which is a town about 100 miles from here - a mostly dead town. I don't know why it sticks in my mind. But I don't know that is what I'm going to be calling him. 

So be prepared to help with suggestions.


[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## irishbunny

Oh I have one already lol!


----------



## TinysMom

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh I have one already lol!


so share.....


----------



## irishbunny

I was going to wait till you put up the pictures, but Ennis popped into my head straight away for some reason. It's my home town and a town in Texas


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

> http://www.debmark.com/rabbits/genetics.htm
> 
> There is a new book out that I'm thinking of getting at the next show. Here is a link to the cover of it.
> 
> https://www.bunnyrabbit.com/equipmentpix/abcColorbook.jpg



Thanks for the links.

Regarding all your questions for perspective adopters, I think its great. If I was the interviewee, I would find it reassuring that you are asking these questions. It tells me thatyou are a breeder that cares about who and where your rabbits will be going. That indicates you are a quality breeder and it would give me comfort in adopting a rabbit from you. After all, both parties should be interviewing/questioning the other, to be sure it is the right match. More importantly, they are your babies and you have every right to ask as many questions as you desire!

Enjoyed the story of Sophia, Nyx, and Athena getting along (or not ) outside. Gosh, how dealing with multiple rabbits is so similar to dealing withkids. It seems to never fail that when everyone is content, one of them has to try to stir things up!


----------



## TinysMom

Well Cindy - in many ways rabbits are like "kids" and we often joke about how it feels like I have a "daycare" of bunnies when they're out getting playtime.

I didn't get photos taken today - hopefully tomorrow. Right now Meatloaf and her kids are out playing. Meatloaf is going to be separated from them when we shut them back up - they're over 8 weeks old now and can live away from her.

I'm struggling with getting rid of the three girls in the litter...but I will probably rehome them. The struggle I'm REALLY having is rehoming CJ (Calamity Jane). You say her name (or even just CJ) as you are by her cage and she starts sticking her nose out of the cage door for pets...for as long as you pet her. She sticks her nose out as far as she can too...its gotta hurt at some point - but no - she wants the pets. We go to feed her and she would rather have pets than food...and she asks you to pet her for a few minutes.

If she didn't have a spot on her head which doesn't have fur from the abscess draining - I'd offer her as a pet to the woman who is looking for a rabbit because she would make an AWESOME pet. But the idea of rehoming her is just tearing me up inside. 

Still yet - I have to think about what is best for her...

I just looked over and one of the flemish girls is sleeping and moving her mouth and lips as she dreams...I wish I knew what she is dreaming about.

Oh well - more of an update later - hopefully tomorrow I will get pictures of the "Kids", the "tinies" and the "itty bitties".


----------



## TinysMom

Grace - I like that name - I will consider it and all the others that folks give when I put up the pictures.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - the buns that are being added to the herd. As you can tell - I haven't edited the pictures at all.

Doe #1:























The Buck:










The 2nd doe:


----------



## TinysMom

Remember Crosby aka Calamity Jane aka "CJ"?

















I really want to keep her - so the jury is still out on that. She would make someone an awesome pet (eve if she hates photo shoots) because she is just a lovebug.


----------



## TinysMom

Here are two that are going to be for sale...

Rabbit #1















Rabbit #2


----------



## Myia09

I am in love with those ears.


----------



## TinysMom

I can't seem to get anything done around the house lately....its so hard. 

I was getting ready to clean Nyx's cage and grabbed the camera instead (will clean it in a couple of minutes).

I think this is part of why I can't get anything done...

[align=center]
































































[/align]


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

The babies are soooo cute, Peg!  And Truly is just absolutely adorable! Any idea on what breed she is? Hah - doesn't matter, I love her colour! 

Oh by the way...if Cindy goes missing - you can just skip Washington. She's not going to be in any of my cages.  lol. She is soo stinkin' adorable. 

And I have a question for you, Peg -- what is the earliest you are able to sex your babies? I figured, you breeding longer than I, might have a record-breaking age at sexing!  I'll tell you how early I can sex after you answer.  lol. 

That's so cute how you have different names for the litters! lol. I have started doing that now since this is the first time I have two litters at once, and it's hard to talk about one, and not mean the other. I call my pre-juniors the "trio" since there is just three of them, and I have recently started calling the 2 week olds, Tater-Tots. haha.  

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Is part 1 Emily joining you in the Rabbitry?



Haha just seeing this now.

I can only hope part1 is that indeed! Lol. I would gladly give up MR's to join Peg with her gorgeous doe, Cindy! 

Emily


----------



## Fancy77

WOW the babies r looking sooo good!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

:inlove: Love the babies! So cute!!!!


----------



## SweetSassy

I wish my situation allowed another bunny right now cause #1 is beautiful :inlove: Can you tell yet if it'smale or female??


----------



## TinysMom

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I wish my situation allowed another bunny right now cause #1 is beautiful :inlove: Can you tell yet if it'smale or female??


Yes - I'll have to look in my notes and check it out. I'm thinking male but watch me be wrong.

I'll update with the answer when I get a minute.


----------



## TinysMom

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> The babies are soooo cute, Peg!  And Truly is just absolutely adorable! Any idea on what breed she is? Hah - doesn't matter, I love her colour!
> 
> Oh by the way...if Cindy goes missing - you can just skip Washington. She's not going to be in any of my cages.  lol. She is soo stinkin' adorable.
> 
> *Knowing Cindy - she won't be in your cages. She'll be in your hands or on your lap or on the floor playing hide and seek with you. (More on that in a bit).
> 
> She is not only adorable but she is a REAL character!
> *
> And I have a question for you, Peg -- what is the earliest you are able to sex your babies? I figured, you breeding longer than I, might have a record-breaking age at sexing!  I'll tell you how early I can sex after you answer.  lol.
> 
> *Ha ha ha - you're talking to a breeder who can't palpate...
> 
> I can tell for sure when the boy bits drop...or the doe has babies!
> 
> Ok...seriously. Nyx's babies were born March 11th and I'm just getting ready to check them now. I am usually pretty accurate with 80-85% of the litter at about a month. Sometimes a couple will baffle me which I know sounds strange.
> 
> I have been known to take them when their eyes aren't open and use a warm, damp cottonball to stimulate them to pee and then decide from that. (I learned that after a boy once peed on me without me trying to get him to do so...even blind - they seem to still aim just fine).
> 
> I probably could tell earlier than a month if I was willing to take the time. I know folks who can do it right after they're born...but not me.
> 
> The only thing I can really tell right after they're born - is who has bigger bone structure and who I want to watch because they're not too long in body or narrow in body.
> 
> With lionheads - it got to the point where I could look at a newborn litter and know that there were X amount I wanted to watch as potential keepers and X amount that would most likely be pet out - based upon type only.
> 
> But it does take them time to really fill out and show their type well.
> *
> That's so cute how you have different names for the litters! lol. I have started doing that now since this is the first time I have two litters at once, and it's hard to talk about one, and not mean the other. I call my pre-juniors the "trio" since there is just three of them, and I have recently started calling the 2 week olds, Tater-Tots. haha.
> 
> *I think the nicknames are part of what keeps me sane when we are talking about them. The funny thing is - the kids know they are "kids" - the tinies know when we're talking about them...I'm sure it won't be long before the "itty bitties" know their nickname too.
> 
> I'm going to be doing some breeding soon though - multiple litters due within a week's time period. That should make life interesting. I'll probably just call them "X's litter" or something.
> *
> Emily


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Ok 8 hours one way by the time I get back to Houston they will be mine. 

Can you catch me? 

I want all of them. Ok so maybe no I want all. Please send me the bill.


----------



## TinysMom

Ok - I just checked my notes (I still have pictures to take of three others).

Rabbit #1 is in cage #2 (mainly writing this for my reference). At his last weigh in he is 5 pounds 12 1/2 ounces...so a bit on the small side but I think he's been bulking up a bit. Nice type and I have toyed with keeping him as the understudy to Mercury's understudy (aka third in line for the girls). He had an eye infection but it has cleared up.

He is super duper friendly - a real flirt. He likes to binky in his cage in the mornings.

He fights with his water bottle a lot and sometimes I put a bowl of water in with him instead.

Rabbit #2 is also a boy....he's the smallest in the litter but what a little brat. Spoiled rotten - he knows he can wrap me around his finger in a heartbeat. He loves to dig in his food and we have to be careful not to give him too much at one time. He's very calm and sedate but let him out to play - and the binkies come. (for my notes - he's in cage 5).


----------



## TinysMom

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> Ok 8 hours one way by the time I get back to Houston they will be mine.
> 
> Can you catch me?
> 
> I want all of them. Ok so maybe no I want all. Please send me the bill.


ROFLOL - somehow I suspect that I'm going to have put a tracking chip in Cindy...partly due to forum members - partly due to Cindy's love to "hide". 

I love Sher - I really do - and I love Dexter. Dexter still hides and won't let me pet him unless I pull him out and force him to let me hold him. Sher will take pets - if she wants them.

But Cindy...she makes me laugh. For those of you who remember my story "A Day In the Life of Puck"....if she were free-roaming I would obviously be writing the same thing about her. Wow..what a creative little troublemaker. 

But alas...I speak too soon - I have a post to write - which will help y'all understand.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

Love the pictures! Those babies are way too cute. 

These two are huddled togetherplanning their escape - err, trip, to Florida.:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I made the very big mistake of introducing the itty bitties and the tinies to fruit loops.

I need to switch back to cheerios.

I don't give them often - but talk about rabbits having a sweet tooth.

The itty bittie seach got one - the tinies got a couple each - Harmony and Sophia were begging for the rest of the bag....and Sophia was trying to get out of her cage to get them.

Athena did her happy bunny dance to get more.

Now to find the bag...I hope Nyx didn't carry it off somewhere...


----------



## TinysMom

I just realized I didn't share my "Cindy & Sher" vs. "Sophia" story. Perhaps it will help you understand Cindy a bit.

Sophia was out for a couple of hours by herself...and she was really enjoying it. I decided "she's hanging out in the bathroom - I'll let the lop girls out".

They play around for a bit and then they find a hiding spot. A little while later Sophia comes out to see what's going on - if she can get any treats, etc. Cindy jumps and surprises her from the front while Sher gets her from the back. (Mind you - they've never seen each other before at playtimes together). Cindy start sniffing at Sophia who is getting a bit nervous and then Sher starts sniffing and Sophia is now getting upset. She starts to lunge at Cindy - not to bite her - but to make her go away - and Cindy takes off running. I say Sophia's name and she comes and sits beside me and I tell her what a good girl she is.

A couple of minutes later - Cindy comes and dances in front of Sophia to try and get her to play chase. Sophia looks at me and does pretty good till Sher sneaks up behind her and bumps her butt.

Sophia gives in and goes after them...they run to the bathroom - she runs to the bathroom - they come running out at high speed and Sophia comes out and comes over to me when I say her name and lets me pet her. SHe looks at me like, "Really? Did you have to get small rabbits that are pains?"

Sure enough - Cindy and Sher had to keep on teasing Sophia - with Cindy being the leader.

Finally - I locked them where they couldn't get to Sophia and then praised her for what a good girl she was.

It was almost like Cindy was trying to play tag with Sophia and going up to her and going, "Tag..you're it" - but Sophia didn't understand the game. Cindy and Sher like to play it - I guess they assumed Sophia would want to play too.

I think I mentioned - I had to separate Cindy and Sher - they were living together at first cause they were so scared...but hormones have started getting to them. They can still have playtimes - just live side by side.

Sher has started flirting with Art - BIG TIME. Of course he spends time with her too since she's begs him for pets.

Watching the girls play with Sophia made me REALLY miss Puck a lot. I'm so glad to have holland lops in my life again....it should be fun.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Cindy sounds like such a doll! Which of course, makes me want her even more!!  
Aww. You should get a video of her playing hide and seek, and playing around! That would be so cute!  

Emily


----------



## SweetSassy

Thanks for the info Peg....


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I have come up with a name for one of the rabbits we are keeping. I really REALLY like the name as it comes from one of my very favorite John Wayne westerns.

First of all - the buck we're keeping is now 8 pounds at 14 or 15 weeks....I'd have to go look up the exact age. He's putting on weight pretty good - I'm so happy. I also love how he is developing and talk about a sweetie.

Anyway - one of my favorite John Wayne movies was "Big Jake". Jake McCandles has been away from his home for 10 years when he gets word that kidnappers have crossed the Mexican border and attacked his ranch. When he gets there - he learns that he has a grandson (named after him) who was kidnapped. He (and others) are going to deliver the ransom.

I'm going to share two quick scenes from the movie that I love...

[align=center]*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evPnYzQCm80]"Daddy"[/ame]*

*and*

*[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJUbz_Z35JY&feature=related]Big Jake Trailer[/ame]*

*Anyway - that is one down and two girls to go...*
[/align]


----------



## GoinBackToCali

I so enjoyed reading your entire blog in one sitting tonight..

Thank you so much...makes me miss having a plethra of bunnies around.. but I am content with my 15 in the rabbitry and 3 in the house..

I thoroughly enjoyed reading it..


----------



## hartleybun

:inlove: how on earth you manage to get any thing done with such cute distractions beats me john wayne films certainly are a great source for bunny names


----------



## TinysMom

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :inlove: how on earth you manage to get any thing done with such cute distractions beats me john wayne films certainly are a great source for bunny names


That is what's been going wrong...I'm supposed to get things done! Aha...no wonder the house is a disaster.

Zin - you must've been really bored to read through my blog in one sitting...so which 3 do you have in the house?

And now....introducing (although you've already seen him)....you'll have to excuse his "grow-out" cage - he gets a real "big boy" cage this weekend..

[align=center]*BIG JAKE




































*[/align]


----------



## hartleybun

wow!!! that is one handsome gentleman - looks very worthy of his name! sometimes i think life is too short to bother with too much housework:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Tomorrow I'm meeting someone to look at my rabbits and pick one out to take home. I keep going back and forth on whether or not to take CJ (Calamity Jane). As much as I like the people - I'm not sure I can do that - heck - I'm gonna cry when they drive away with one of the kids....probably bawl like a baby.

Then someone is coming on Sunday to probably adopt one of the kids after they meet them. 

By Monday I'll have two less kids....hopefully Big Jake will have his "big boy" cage...and I'll be bawling my eyes out most of the time.

Then I get to start rehoming Meatloaf's litter....


Oh - and I hope to have some more news to share soon - making a few final decisions....all I'll say is Mercury is gonna be one tired (and happy) buck.


----------



## TinysMom

I need to share a quick story about Big Jake.

Tonight Art & I were both at our desks when we heard a "thump". He asked me if I heard it and I was like, "yeah...who is upset?"

He laughed and said, "No one. Big Jake just did a dead bunny flop and that was him flopping in his cage".

Big Jake...yep - that's a good name for him.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I need to share a quick story about Big Jake.
> 
> Tonight Art & I were both at our desks when we heard a "thump". He asked me if I heard it and I was like, "yeah...who is upset?"
> 
> He laughed and said, "No one. Big Jake just did a dead bunny flop and that was him flopping in his cage".
> 
> Big Jake...yep - that's a good name for him.



*I LOVE THE J.W MOVIE "BIG JAKE"!!!!! IT'S MY FAVORITE JOHN WAYNE MOVIE!! *("MCLINTOK!" IS #2 :biggrin2. 

Great name for the bunny! Slight irony here: our DOG'S name is "Jacob McCandles"...or Jake, for short. :biggrin2::biggrin: 

We can't call him Big Jake, though...he's just a 20 lb. rat terrier. 

Big Jake is a very handsome boy! I hope he likes his new big boy cage. With the DBF you heard, it sounds like he's one contented bun!


----------



## TinysMom

(Cross posting from rabbitry area)


Just a short update..

At 3:30 am I wound up deciding to go to the show. We packed up the Hollands and the flemmies I wanted to sell and off we went.

Cindy took BOB in both shows - I was in shock. She beat out her daddy and her sister.

I found out my buck really isn't that good (and I'll share reasons why later - after I get up).

I had a blast - I got to see broken flemish (that is a story in itself - I did take a few pictures) - and I came home with more rabbits.

However - I sold two flemish juniors as pets plus the one I wound up delivering on the way home....and I have someone coming tomorrow to pick up a flemish junior.

I came home with two more holland lops for my herd - what I think is a nicer buck and another broken tort doe that is a proven mom....something that I wanted as a backup even if she was just a brood doe.

I also won in the raffle a broken black polish doe. She's five years old and they just wanted to give her away - so she wound up being donated for the raffle table. I took one look at her face and knew I had to have her.

She is going to live out her retirement here with us.

More later - including pictures.

But the neat thing is - Cindy now has three legs and she isn't even a senior yet. The two judges today loved her- AND they really liked Sher too - but they couldn't get over Cindy's crown and how nice her crown and her ears are.

And now...to crash....


----------



## GoinBackToCali

*TinysMom wrote*


> Zin - you must've been really bored to read through my blog in one sitting...so which 3 do you have in the house?


Maddie and Mallory... cause it's getting warm.. I just moved them to the house.. I got a GIGANTIC dog kennel for free at the rollergirl garage sale.. I think it's meant for a great dane or something, and I had some shelves made for it and some sides..
And my 3 legged rabbit...Bruce Lee.


----------



## TinysMom

Lucky buns....those huge cages awesome (my three flemmie girls used to like to nap in Nyx's) - and with shelves...seventh heaven for bunnies.


----------



## TinysMom

Introducing Zuba - who needs a new name..

[align=center]






































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Introducing Sasha - who needs a new name because our dog is named Sasha and its getting confusing to both animals..

[align=center]






















































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I'm usually ok with the bunny raffles at shows....never really tried for a bunny before that I can remember. Sometimes you'll see breeding pairs up there - sometimes pet rabbits that can't be shown ....

But when I saw a 5 year old doe sitting in that cage - looking so sad and so scared....something called out to me. She didn't need to go somewhere and be bred...she needed to be treated with respect and dignity and loved.

Introducing - Moonlight's Angel....who is now our angel.

[align=center]








































[align=left]She has already given me tons of kisses on the neck and shoulders as I hold her - and she's won both my heart and Art's heart with her shy - yet still spunky attitude.

Then she went and peed out the side of her cage - so it would go on the floor...

Good thing we already loved her...
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Broken flemish giants (one of the reasons I went to the show)

[align=center]

















































[/align]


----------



## katt

i think the buck looks like a Simon and the doe looks like a Cecelia!

just my opinion though

and there is something in Angel's eyes that i just love. they seem almost. . . hopeful?

and the broken flemish. . . *drool*


----------



## TinysMom

*katt wrote: *


> and there is something in Angel's eyes that i just love. they seem almost. . . hopeful?
> 
> and the broken flemish. . . *drool*


Yeah - there was something about her eyes that drew me to her...and not just cause she's bug-eyed.

The thing is when I first saw her - she looked so sad - and lonely - and lost. It was almost like she was saying to me, "Ever been in a crowd and still been lonely and scared?"

Yeah - I knew. I knew exactly how she felt.

Now - she looks...relaxed? At peace? She dead-bunny flops a LOT. 

And as far as the broken flemish go - that was one of the main reasons I made the trip - to see them since they won't be in Austin on the 1st of May.

I have got to say I am in LOVE with the broken flemish. The breeder is planning to pull a COD this year probably and he's already 3 generations in with the broken sandies. The thing is - many long-time flemish breeders are not in favor of brokens at all - and I do understand their concern. Jack Langely - who I got my herd from at first - supports the idea of brokens and has even let them use his best bucks for the program. Juan Perez - who I got Calypso and Harmony from - and who has been breeding for 25 years - definitely does NOT support the idea of brokens. (I'm not going to go into all the reasons - many of which are genetic and how it could affect the herds of people in the years to come).

Part of me really really wants to breed the broken flemish. I think they're beautiful and I think people would really like them.

BUT - I'm currently in the process of developing my own line of flemish and I am probably keeping four or maybe five from my first litters for a bit - plus I'm going to be doing breedings this week to see who produces the best offspring with Mercury. (He's very happy and excited and the first doe is very upset with me tonight cause I changed my mind and decided to start breeding tomorrow instead of today).

If I bred the brokens - I could use Mercury - but I basically would have to keep everyone else out of the broken lines and vice versa. It would be like breeding three breeds - hollands, solid flemish and broken flemish. 

I'd also be doing the brokens but not publicizing it because that might make some very respected breeders unwilling to work with me.

Anyway - I am really having a blast working with the animals - they really bring me such joy....


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peg, I love your new Hollands and Angel! Such beautiful rabbits. I just want to pick up "Sasha" and "Zuba" and smoosh them!! 

I could see from the first picture that you are going to have some competition from Angel for Art's affection! :biggrin2: (He is such a softie...I love it.) She has such gorgeous markings. Kudos to you for listening to your heart and giving that little sweetie a wonderful, loving retirement. :thumbup Regarding going tinkle outside the cage: of course she had to mark her spot...draw the line, so to speak...so all the other buns would know to stay out of her new hutch! She's settling right in! 

Broken Flemmies!!! First time I've ever laid eyes on one! It's amazing. It's hard to get used to though. I look at one, and have to remind myself that it is a Flemish Giant...the eyes are so trained to see only Solids, I automatically start thinking, "Hm, wrong ear type, can't be an E-Lop...wrong fur type, can't be a standard Rex...."

How did it come about that the broken Flemmies were at the show? Was the breeder doing an exhibition or something? And did the judges take a look at them, like as a Special Category rabbit? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## undergunfire

Peg....the broken Flemish reminds me of a huge version of my Molly!

I LOVE Angel....must have more pictures of her! She looks so sweet and happy to be in Art's arms.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Peg, I love your new Hollands and Angel! Such beautiful rabbits. I just want to pick up "Sasha" and "Zuba" and smoosh them!!
> 
> *Sasha and Zuba are in side by side cages (with bars that don't line up) and they spend a LOT of their time periscoping and flirting with each other. His cage is taller than hers too so if he periscopes - he can see Sher and flirt with her.
> 
> I had put Sasha beside Angel thinking that they're both fairly sociable breeds and Angel could have a friend.
> 
> I guess I forgot to tell that to Sasha...who wants a girlfriend when you can flirt with a buck??
> *
> I could see from the first picture that you are going to have some competition from Angel for Art's affection! :biggrin2: (He is such a softie...I love it.) She has such gorgeous markings. Kudos to you for listening to your heart and giving that little sweetie a wonderful, loving retirement. :thumbup Regarding going tinkle outside the cage: of course she had to mark her spot...draw the line, so to speak...so all the other buns would know to stay out of her new hutch! She's settling right in!
> 
> *I've been doing some reading about Polish and how long they can live, etc. I am seriously considering taking her in and getting her neutered when I get Sophia done later this year. I'm just so scared I'll lose her - but I have always regretted that I didn't get Miss Bea neutered by the age of 2 or 2 1/2. *
> 
> Broken Flemmies!!! First time I've ever laid eyes on one! It's amazing. It's hard to get used to though. I look at one, and have to remind myself that it is a Flemish Giant...the eyes are so trained to see only Solids, I automatically start thinking, "Hm, wrong ear type, can't be an E-Lop...wrong fur type, can't be a standard Rex...."
> 
> *I could not get over how nice they looked. They used checkered giants to get the broken pattern....and now they're on the third generation in from those crossings.
> 
> I have to admit - I am very fascinated by them.
> 
> * How did it come about that the broken Flemmies were at the show? Was the breeder doing an exhibition or something? And did the judges take a look at them, like as a Special Category rabbit? Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> *Here in Texas they will let you put almost anything on the show table and let it be judged if there is a standard. Since the breeder has been writing a COD and working with folks from the standards committee on it (unofficially) - he wanted to bring them and get a judge to look at them and comment.
> 
> The time I saw them get judged...the judge did like them. He said they still had a ways to go...but he liked what he was seeing. I forget all of his comments but I have to say they did look nice. I think they're on their way towards some nice flemish.
> 
> The thing is - I have such mixed feelings about this. I'm concerned that when the COD is filed and then when the rabbits are presented and it goes before the club whether or not to work with them (I don't fully understand the whole process) - this could split the national club. Many many (MANY) long-term breeders are against the idea of broken flemish. Many newer breeders like the idea - along with some of the old-timers.
> 
> The breeder is going to have some broken light gray ready to go fairly soon and I keep going back and forth on it. I tell myself "no" for some fairly good reasons...then I look at the pictures of the brokens and go "breeding ONE wouldn't hurt if I did it on the side and never publicized it".
> 
> Anyway - I'm glad I could share the pictures with y'all.
> *


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Peg....the broken Flemish reminds me of a huge version of my Molly!
> 
> I LOVE Angel....must have more pictures of her! She looks so sweet and happy to be in Art's arms.


I really think the broken flemish are quite impressive in a way. I have to make myself stop looking at the pictures and thinking of them.

Angel is....its hard to explain. I know they're supposed to be a very active breed (now that I've looked them up) - BUT - she will just lay in my arms and snuggle - or get up on my chest and start kissing my neck and shoulders. 

Its almost as if she's starved for love.

Art was very gracious about me winning her and he understood my concern due to her age. He said she needs a "retirement home" too.


----------



## undergunfire

Well, I think Angel might be my new favorite rabbit of yours....even though you just got her and haven't shared a whole lot about her yet. If I can't steal her....then I'm just going to have to fall in love from a safe distance :spintongue.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Interesting! I wondered what the breeder crossed in to get the broken pattern. They are *very *beautiful. It was hard to tell how "type-y" they are from the pictures. I did notice that the ears aren't quite right size-wise on the bun in the cage, so obviously that is something the breeder will be working with. It's just fascinating to see them.

Like you, I am not quite sure how I actually feel about breeders developing this variety and working to get it sanctioned. I'm going to have to educate myself on it a bit more.


----------



## JadeIcing

As I told you before I love Angel!! The other two are cute too.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Interesting! I wondered what the breeder crossed in to get the broken pattern. They are *very *beautiful. It was hard to tell how "type-y" they are from the pictures. I did notice that the ears aren't quite right size-wise on the bun in the cage, so obviously that is something the breeder will be working with. It's just fascinating to see them.
> 
> Like you, I am not quite sure how I actually feel about breeders developing this variety and working to get it sanctioned. I'm going to have to educate myself on it a bit more.


My personal opinion is they have good density and fairly nice shoulders and butts - but they lack the rise that they need. The judge might have said something about needing more shoulders too...but to me - the rise was obviously not there.

They also need bigger ears.

I really like them - and I really am unsure about them. Depends upon what mood I'm in when you catch me thinking about them..

Ali - I LOVE Angel. My goodness- she came out and played last night with the holland girls and man can she run when she wants to. She ran into the hallway and the bathroom and then back to the living room. She was having a blast. Then she'd come up to me and get pets for a few minutes and take off running again.

She does a TON of dead bunny flops - and if she does a DBF while I'm beside her cage - she'll flop - then turn her head to look at me - and sometimes wink. If my hand is nearby - she get herself close to me for pets.

I have to say - I adore her. Such a big personality in such a little body....

Pictures to come soon...


----------



## TinysMom

When we were at Seguin - there was someone there doing photos of rabbits - it was $5 for a sitting fee for as many rabbits as you wanted (we paid a bit more so we could get more proofs). I think we're missing proofs for two bunnies so I have to contact her.

BUT - I am wanting to order some prints - I can order 4x6, 5x7 or 8x10. The prices are a bit high - but when I look at her photos - they are worth it to me - and I'd like to get them without her logo on them.

Which one(s) do you folks like the most?

[align=center]






















































































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

No - y'all can NOT steal Cindy after seeing these pictures. 

I'm gonna put Angel and the dogs on guard duty...


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> No - y'all can NOT steal Cindy after seeing these pictures.
> 
> I'm gonna put Angel and the dogs on guard duty...


I want Angel! :whistling


----------



## TinysMom

:tantrum::X:nono:nono:nono:brat:

Bug-eyed angel is MY sweetheart...bug eyes and all.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a short update before I go to bed (I'm wiped out).

I'm taking three rabbits with me tomorrow from Meatloaf's litter - so that someone can pick two of them (I'm really hoping they decide to take all 3 when they see them). It's the three girls - two blackish and one light gray.

Angel is mad at me tonight. She hasn't been eating all of her pellets (or even half) - partly because I was giving her oatmeal and a couple of sunflower seeds - like everyone else.

So tonight she got maybe 10 oatmeal flakes and no sunflower seeds. 

When I go near her - she will let me pet her - but then she pushes her oatmeal bowl over towards me to ask for more. I keep telling her "no baby" and its killing me...but she has to learn to eat her pellets. She does enjoy hay and I'm going to weigh her again and record her weight and just watch and make sure she doesn't lose too much or gain too much weight.

The new holland lop girl is named Sassy - which is VERY appropriate for her. Not sure yet on the name for the new buck...he's quite the flirt.

Big Jake has put on 3 ounces in the last few days - not as much as I'd like - but still doing good. He's already minimum show weight for a junior and I love the way he is filling out.

On Monday Mercury had a "date" with Athena....which was hilarious because the first half hour he spent trying to mount her head. I was afraid I'd have to draw him a diagram - particularly bad since Athena was SO ANXIOUS to breed. 

Then Tuesday - he had a date with Harmony - who was really wanting to breed. Fortunately - he remembered what to do right off...

Hopefully - tomorrow he will remember what to do when he has a date with Calypso.

My goal is to watch all 3 litters grow up and develop and see who does best with him and which lines take longer to develop, etc. etc

I was going to breed Sophia too - because I really REALLY want something from her and Mercury. 

But she's too much of a beloved pet - I just can't risk losing her. 

Anyway - I guess that is pretty much it for now. 

Oh - I'm rehoming Dexter/Finn - which I will explain about later....

But for now - I must go collapse!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed - but I'm very excited and have to share.

Two of the rabbits got rehomed today - and I really liked the father who picked them up (I'd talked to the mom and her daughter over the phone and in email). I had a good feeling about them.

Gabby at the feed store - MIGHT - be buying the doe that is left for her brother. He loves rabbits. She will let me know tomorrow.

So out of the original 17 (10 of which made it past weaning) - 4 have been rehomed and I have 6 left. One I know I still want to sell.

Out of Meatloaf's surprise litter of 6 - 2 have definitely been rehomed - possibly a third.

I have two people interested already in Nyx's litter - she has 7. I know I want to keep one buck (at least I think I do) and possibly a doe - depending upon type, etc. In this case - a lot of it will depend upon color along with type - because if they're not the right color of steel - I'm best to just let them move on. So I'm watching them as they lighten up.

Angel is...hilarious. She ate most of her supper last night so she got some oatmeal tonight. She got mad at me later and flipped her oatmeal bowl over (she'd already eaten it).

I just looked at her supper and she'd eaten about half. I told her if she flipped her oatmeal bowl back over - I'd give her a few flakes of oatmeal. I was trying to help her - when she took her oatmeal bowl and THREW it at the back of the cage and thumped me off.

I told her "good night" and I'd see her in the morning.

She then started pressing her nose against the wire for pets - so I gave her some.

I've got to say - she has such a huge personality for a little bun. I call her my "bug-eyed beauty"....and it is so hard to not overspoil her (partly because I'm not used to feeding such a small bun).

She seems to love anything she's given to play with....she chews on her wooden block she's got....and she loves to throw around her oatmeal container. 

I think even when we get a bunny barn - she'll probably still live by my desk somehow...she makes me laugh so darn much.

I'm just scared sometimes. I mean - she's already five years old....know what I mean? 

I'm looking into having her spayed.


----------



## SweetSassy

Angel is beautiful. :inlove:

I was catching up on your blog. Mercury is a busy man. Lol. The lops are so cute too. 

I also like the waybroken Flemish look. But I also can see how breeders canbe worried about it too.


----------



## TinysMom

Some bunny got to go play outside in the grass today for the VERY FIRST TIME....

What do you think - did she have a good time?

[align=center]










































































[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Looks like a happy bunny to me.


----------



## undergunfire

She is so precious :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Glad everyone is doing well. It took me a while to get caught up on your blog. I didn't realize how long its been since I last read it. So many cute bunny's, how do you stand it.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm a nervous wreck - crying inside, etc.

I stopped off in Uvalde today (70 miles away) and talked to the vet clinic there. Turns out they have a woman vet I haven't talked to before...she can do rabbit spays. 

She doesn't do many spays in Uvalde - BUT - she used to work in Houston (for four years) and she did 3-4 rabbit spays per week there.

Next Wednesday - Angel is going to get spayed.

I'm horribly scared - she's already become so precious to me - I dread the thought of possibly losing her in surgery.

BUT - I have reason to believe she needs to be spayed fairly quickly and she IS 5 years old already. I'm hoping that by spaying her - it will remove any danger of cancer (or cancer itself) and I can have her for many more years.

I also can use prayers/encouraging thoughts for two situations.

First of all - for those who read in the rabbitry - the doe that was pick of the litter for keeping - wasn't eating her food. Turned out it was cocci (I've shared that over there). She's eating now - mostly greens, pumpkin and bananas. She eats a bit of oatmeal also and last night she did eat about 1/4 cup of pellets. 

She really needs to put her weight back on and get her condition back (she was GORGEOUS) - and of course we need to make sure this cocci goes away totally. She is being treated for it.

Secondly - I have a doe that I need to rehome even though I don't want to. She is from the liters that Athena/Sophia had and she is the smallest in the litter. She's probably 5 - 5 1/2 pounds where her siblings are 6 1/2 - 8 or 9 pounds. She has smaller bones and I suspect she will stay small for a flemish - perhaps top out at 10 or 11 pounds instead of being 17 or whatever.

I just started calling her "Lil Bit" tonight and I shouldn't have done that because when I name them - I get attached.

I really need the right home to come along for her - someone who wants a flemmie not because of their size - but because of their personality. She is a kisser and a cuddler and she will come and cuddle in my lap for as long as I'll pet her.

If I had my bunny barn built - I would seriously consider keeping her just as a pet. She just has the "ideal" personality - at least at this age. I may wind up keeping her if I can't find her a home that will appreciate her.

So send up good thoughts and prayers that she will either find a home - or that I'll have peace about keeping her?

I can't do this to a lot of my litters though. I am currently keeping three does for breeding (although I may let one go) - but as I see how other litters develop - I may rehome some of the three this fall if I get better quality offspring from the newest breedings.

Oh - and I need to tell y'all about a dream later. I'm too tired to tell it right - and I have to edit the language a bit because one of my rabbits has a potty mouth (and I blame that on Alicia).

But alas - I'll share the story tomorrow.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Next Wednesday - Angel is going to get spayed.
> 
> I'm horribly scared - she's already become so precious to me - I dread the thought of possibly losing her in surgery. :hug1
> 
> BUT - I have reason to believe she needs to be spayed fairly quickly and she IS 5 years old already. I'm hoping that by spaying her - it will remove any danger of cancer (or cancer itself) and I can have her for many more years.
> 
> I also can use prayers/encouraging thoughts for two situations.
> 
> First of all - for those who read in the rabbitry - the doe that was pick of the litter for keeping - wasn't eating her food. Turned out it was cocci (I've shared that over there). She's eating now - mostly greens, pumpkin and bananas. She eats a bit of oatmeal also and last night she did eat about 1/4 cup of pellets.
> 
> She really needs to put her weight back on and get her condition back (she was GORGEOUS) - and of course we need to make sure this cocci goes away totally. She is being treated for it. ray:
> 
> Secondly - I have a doe that I need to rehome even though I don't want to. She is from the liters that Athena/Sophia had and she is the smallest in the litter. She's probably 5 - 5 1/2 pounds where her siblings are 6 1/2 - 8 or 9 pounds. She has smaller bones and I suspect she will stay small for a flemish - perhaps top out at 10 or 11 pounds instead of being 17 or whatever.
> 
> I just started calling her "Lil Bit" tonight and I shouldn't have done that because when I name them - I get attached.
> 
> I really need the right home to come along for her - someone who wants a flemmie not because of their size - but because of their personality. She is a kisser and a cuddler and she will come and cuddle in my lap for as long as I'll pet her.
> 
> If I had my bunny barn built - I would seriously consider keeping her just as a pet. She just has the "ideal" personality - at least at this age. I may wind up keeping her if I can't find her a home that will appreciate her.
> 
> So send up good thoughts and prayers that she will either find a home - or that I'll have peace about keeping her? *Wish we had the cage space...
> *
> I can't do this to a lot of my litters though. I am currently keeping three does for breeding (although I may let one go) - but as I see how other litters develop - I may rehome some of the three this fall if I get better quality offspring from the newest breedings.
> 
> Oh - and I need to tell y'all about a dream later. I'm too tired to tell it right - and I have to edit the language a bit because one of my rabbits has a potty mouth (and I blame that on Alicia).* Lol!* :censored2:* Shame, shame, Ali*.
> 
> But alas - I'll share the story tomorrow.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove:






She is SO GORGEOUS, Peg! And she looks like a happy, well-cared for bun...who has made herself right at home!


----------



## undergunfire

Peg, can you share pictures of "Lil Bit"? :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Peg, can you share pictures of "Lil Bit"? :biggrin:


Since I had today off....and you asked...well...(and I needed to get pictures of her anyway in case people ask about her...).

[align=center]







































Notice how her front feet/legs are sorta small and dainty (like mama Athena). I can't seem to get Athena over 13 pounds...and that is with her being pregnant. This is why I think this girl is gonna be smaller. (Watch her surprise me).





























[/align]


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

OMG if I had the room I would so take her spay her and bond her with my other two. 

But I can't risk having three unboned bunnies.

Maybe one day in the future I will be buying one.


----------



## myLoki

I think the tort boy's name should be Loki. For no particular reason. You know... it's a nice STRONG name. :whistling:whistling:whistling

t.


----------



## TinysMom

*Mrs. PBJ wrote: *


> OMG if I had the room I would so take her spay her and bond her with my other two.


You are the type of bunny owner - that if you had the room for her - I'd get her spayed and get her to you! That way I'd know she'd be in an excellent home.

I'm sure the right person will come along - but when they do - I have to be willing to give her up.


----------



## TinysMom

*myLoki wrote: *


> I think the tort boy's name should be Loki. For no particular reason. You know... it's a nice STRONG name. :whistling:whistling:whistling
> 
> t.


Uh huh.....right....

Is this the point where I nag you about needing pictures of Lily? Her mama passed away a couple of weeks ago and I have no one left from her family. I'm so glad she's happy and healthy with you - I know she has a great home.

Now about the name Loki....seems to me its already taken!


----------



## TinysMom

Now for my story about Harmony, Alicia & my dream.

The night before last I had a dream that was so real and vivid that when I woke up - I checked Harmony's cage - and I also asked Alicia (before telling her about the dream) - if I'd called her about Harmony.

Harmony is almost two weeks pregnant (maybe 2 weeks now - I'd have to look it up). She's at the "I wanna dig in my cage and drive mama crazy" stage. 

How does Alicia come into this? Well...Alicia uses more "colorful" language than I do. Probably because I'm 50 and was brought up not to use certain words (which I do sometimes let out on occasion). 

So...in my dream - Harmony is digging in her cage. I go in and tell her to stop it - she's too noisy. She turns around and tells me (in language I can understand) to go...well..anyway - she's quite expressive in what she tells me to do. I say to her, "What did you say to me?" and she repeats herself and goes back to digging.

I start to lecture her on not using that type of language in this house and she starts swearing and cursing while digging in her cage - and replying that it might be my house but its her cage and she can say whatever *#@& thing she wants to say.

So I grab her - put her in a kennel - rush down to the local airport and find out I can get her put on the plane to Ali immediately. I give her a kiss and tell her I know she'll be happier there...and I let her go.

On my way home...I call Ali and say, "Harmony is in the air on her way there. She'll be there at XXX."

Alicia is like, "What the ??" and I'm like, "She was using bad language and she'll get along better with you. Oh...by the way....she's two weeks pregnant.." and hang up as Alicia is sputtering to me about how "You can't do this to me..."

So I hang up the phone - walk in the door - and I hear Athena saying, "See Calypso - I told you I could get rid of Harmony....you're next..."

Then I woke up.


----------



## JadeIcing

I should mention I only talk that way when angry.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I should mention I only talk that way when angry.


And you're really not that bad - I've talked to people who are worse...much worse.

I took some time this afternoon (after threatening to send Harmony to Ali's) - and petted Harmony while she rested her head on my knees. I bet we spent 20 minutes together - and I told her I was sorry for making her think I'd send her anyway. I assured her that I simply wanted her to be "Harmony" and that I would never send her away for being who God created her to be.

A couple of times I stopped petting her - and she gave me this sad look and nudged my hand again...so I'd pet her some more.

I know she's not that far along - but I suspect she's going to try to beat Nyx's record of 13 babies...she's already got a little pooch type thing on her sides...and I'm like, "oh no..you don't have to have a lot - you can beat Sophia's record of six and have less..."

She really does look like she's just a tad bit uncomfortable -not miserably sick..just...feeling bigger and grumpier.

I think we're finally connecting though - and that is a good thing.


----------



## TinysMom

I was just feeding the flemish and I decided to go ahead and palpate Athena to see if she's pregnant after all.

When I got done with her - I almost cried and begged her to PLEASE not try to outdo her earlier record of 11 babies. I explained that I'd rather see her have 6 nice big babies than 11 babies.

All I can say is - 2 weeks into her pregnancy - she's getting big too...

Calypso was the last one I bred - I'll probably check her over the weekend...


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Peg, can you share pictures of "Lil Bit"? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I had today off....and you asked...well...(and I needed to get pictures of her anyway in case people ask about her...).
Click to expand...

[align=center]


>


[/align]


Arrrrgg....I knew I shouldn't have asked for pictures because now I want her :grumpy! She's so adorable and "dainty" looking. 

I soooo wish I could have a Flemish! I am really loving having Jenson as a "real house rabbit"...as in he has free run of the entire house but the bedroom, bathroom, and bun room. I can see having a Flemish as a "real house rabbit", but yet I don't want to make that decision until we move to PA and buy a house. Who knows...maybe Molly and Morgan can have free run of the house at that point - I think Morgan would roam around the house if it wasn't for the whole house having wood floors (he hates the slipperiness).

Either way....I am sooo sure I will one day end up with a Flemmie :biggrin:.


----------



## myLoki

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I think the tort boy's name should be Loki. For no particular reason. You know... it's a nice STRONG name. :whistling:whistling:whistling
> 
> t.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh.....right....
> 
> Is this the point where I nag you about needing pictures of Lily? Her mama passed away a couple of weeks ago and I have no one left from her family. I'm so glad she's happy and healthy with you - I know she has a great home.
> 
> Now about the name Loki....seems to me its already taken!
Click to expand...

I'll upload some pictures of her tomorrow! She still pretty much hates my guts, but we have a truce. I don't try to touch her and she won't grunt and stomp. She gets very stressed if I want to pet her or hold her so I keep it at a minimum (brushing and clipping). She can be super sweet when I'm lying on the grass with them, but if I sit up... FORGET IT! LOL! Loki is still my love bun and Lily loves him to pieces. She is jealous that he still loves me more after all these years. 

t.


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL about Lily - so sorry she is like that. Her mama and her sister were such sweeties.

Well - I found out today how to tick off BOTH Athena and Harmony in one move. (A calculated move I might add).

I put them side by side in their "mama" cages and told them they have 2 1/2 months or so to learn to live together and be nice.

I wish you could've seen the looks on their faces. 

Calypso also got put up in a "mama" cage - and Sophia got a brand new cage and is in the living room since she needed to give her cage up for Calypso.

Its funny how much more affectionate Harmony (and Athena) are with me when they're on top cages and I can open the door more often to reach in and pet them. I petted Athena for a while and noticed Harmony watching....so when I was done - I petted Harmony and Athena turned around and gave me the butt. I did notice her peeking over her shoulder at me every once in a while though.

I am convinced that all 3 girls are pregnant - and I'm pretty sure that Harmony and Athena are going to have large litters. I'm not sure yet about Calypso.

I'm still trying to decide what to do about Dexter - I'll share more later though - as I'm wiped out and have got to head to bed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Oh I have cage space for her! I lovethose ears!


----------



## GoinBackToCali

> Ok retarded thing for me to say... but since I have bunnies like this.. to me her eyes look normal. its her ears that look weird. Perhaps shes less a bug eyed beauty but more a petite ear-ed ravish-er.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is SO GORGEOUS, Peg! And she looks like a happy, well-cared for bun...who has made herself right at home!


----------



## TinysMom

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> Ok retarded thing for me to say... but since I have bunnies like this.. to me her eyes look normal. its her ears that look weird. *Perhaps shes less a bug eyed beauty but more a petite ear-ed ravish-er.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is SO GORGEOUS, Peg! And she looks like a happy, well-cared for bun...who has made herself right at home!
Click to expand...

That could be very true.

I don't remember if I've shared or not....but I've scheduled her spay for Wednesday. I'm a nervous wreck - crying a lot. I'm so scared I'm going to lose her. But I just have this gut feeling that she needs to be spayed fairly soon. Fortunately - there is a vet in Uvalde that I'd not dealt with before who used to live in Houston and did 3-4 rabbit spays per week there. So I feel fairly confident about using her. 

Sophia will probably be the next rabbit spayed too.

Now to share a somewhat funny story - even if I wasn't laughing about it at first.

When I went to the state show in Belton - I had holland lop breeder help me pick out three rabbits. We looked at two brothers in particular - and picked Dexter. Of the two - one was definitely pet quality due to the lack of a good crown (although he had fairly nice type) and then Dexter had a nice crown and wasn't quite as typey but had a nice crown.

We could not remove rabbits before the show was declared ended - so the last few minutes before it ended - I was walking around holding Dexter while Eric loaded the flemish giants into their carriers. I had checked his tattoo to make sure I had the right rabbit.

I put Dexter back into his coop (beside his brother) so I could go get the two holland lop girls first (across the room) and then come back for him.

When I came back for him - something seemed a bit off - like he was one cage over or something - but I decided it was just me. His brother had already been picked up. So I picked him up - put him in the coop - and left.

I'm sure that those experienced at showing can already figure out what I did wrong.

When I went back for Dexter - I did NOT recheck his ear. As it turns out (and I found out much later) - I wound up picking up the non-show bunny Finn - and someone else (who wanted a pet bunny) - took Dexter. Unfortunately - I found out later - we both paid cash for the rabbits and the breeder didn't know who got Dexter.

So...I bring "Dexter" home - only he totally ignores us when we call him by name. He's afraid of us and won't respond at all. I start getting frustrated because I'm not seeing that cute holland lop personality I love so well. In addition - I show some pics of him in the rabbitry and hear comments about him and I'm thinking, "But wait...3 holland lop breeders HELPED me get him..".

So as I got ready to register the rabbits at the Seguin show two weeks ago - I check the tattoos and of course I see...I have Finn...not Dexter.

Amazingly - he suddenly starts looking at me and "answering" to the name "Finn".

He got dq'd at the second show for lack of a crown - the judge at the first table said he might do a bit better as he matures...but wasn't sure if he'd breed him - and definitely not to Cindy. (He said she deserved a "better" buck).

So now I find myself debating - do I rehome Finn (or Finxter as we now call him)? Now that he's moved into the living room (yesterday) and been hearing his name for two weeks - he's a different guy!

I know I probably "shouldn't" breed him...and I am not going to breed him to Cindy. But I may breed him to Sassy who I got to be a back-up doe...largely because he has such a HUGE personality.

I know I won't have a hard time finding pet homes as there are NO holland lops in Del Rio at all...I've been asked about them by people who've seen pictures but both feed stores have said that they don't know of anyone who breeds them.

The reason I'm thinking of taking him to Sassy if I keep him - is he has a shorter body than she does...and I might get something nice anyway with her crown.

I'm also thinking about contacting Cindy's breeder and asking if we can meet when she's old enough and breed her back to her daddy - and then he can have pick of the litter at the first show we're both at this fall. 

Oh - and one final thing. Today I got to go up and see the rabbit that got adopted two week ago by a gal whose husband is in Iraq on his 4th tour of duty. The rabbit wasn't acting well and so I went up to see it and give it any treatment needed (she knows I'm not a vet).

The rabbit REMEMBERED me. She snuggled into me and tried to snuggle INTO my shirt. She laid in my arms and put her head on my arms (and this was after a shot and oral meds) and just laid there and let me pet her for about 15 minutes.

Their son named her "Diesel" - the dad will hopefully be home from Iraq in June for a visit and get to see the rabbit (it was his idea to get her).

I cried when we left. Although I could tell that the rabbit was in a good home and well-loved and spoiled rotten - the fact that she remembered me and snuggled with me - just broke my heart.


----------



## TinysMom

It won't be long before I will have my flemmies for a year...wow how time flies. Its hard to believe that in this time I've bred 3 litters - and have 3 more on the way. I look at what I'm getting and I'm so happy - partly because I can tell pet quality fairly early on (the obvious ones) and partly because I'm learning to watch them develop and mature and trying to picture in my mind what my rabbits will be like.

I'll never forget when I was at the state show - when I looked at Sophia - and then I looked across the way at rabbits that looked so much like her - and their tattoos were almost the same as hers (slightly different numbers). 

I'll also not forget when someone looked at my juniors at Seguin and said, "They're out of Jack's rabbits...right?"

I found that the longer I was in lionheads - the more I could tell the "lines" behind a rabbit by looking at them. You just learn to recognize them.

That is my goal - to develop my own line that when someone sees one of my rabbits in 5 years they'll go "that's out of Tiny's Texas Legends" or "that's from Peg Flint". 

Of course - each breeder has their own goals and their own situations in life. 

I have had some questions over the last few months about how I pick the rabbits to use - and to keep - and how I can manage to house them. I thought today I'd take a bit of time to address that - and also pick on my dear friends Dave & Karen (wabbitdad12 & wabbitmom12) because they also breed flemish giants. Ok - so I'm not going to pick on them - but I am going to use them as an example of another "small" breeder who doesn't have lots of space for breeding and who works with flemish giants also.

I think one of the smartest moves I ever made - was to send Juan Perez photos of Mercury, my main herd buck - and say, "Pick me out does that will help even out his faults."

Juan eventually recommended Calypso and Harmony and as I looked at their photos - I realized he was right. Mercury has a lot of promise - fairly decent rise - but he really needs stronger shoulders and more "density" to the does he breeds with.

Now here is where I pick on Dave & Karen - even though I don't have a picture of Titan handy. For those who don't know - if I remember right - Titan is MASSIVE - I want to say he is 22 pounds? Now I'm thinking he looks a lot like Nyx - who has a nice big rear and big ears and everything is big - but she needs more rise. So if Dave & Karen were looking for a doe - I'm guessing they would be looking for a doe who has a nice rise because that might be what Titan is missing. (once again folks - I am assuming but I'm trying to show you how different breeders can have the same breed - be looking for a rabbit - but both be looking for something totally different.

Anyway - now as I'm looking at my offspring - sometimes I can tell right away if they are pets - because I look at the size of their front paws and back feet. If a rabbit has dainty paws - that means that they don't have large bone structure - and since one of the problems with my light grays is getting them to minimum show weight even as a senior - I need to get as thick bones in my rabbits as I can. (Athena has dainty feet compared to Sophia - I'll have to try and take pictures and go from there).

Once again - back to Dave and Karen....I'm guessing Titan has massive feet and legs and stuff. So they may not focus as much on looking at the feet as looking at the balance of the rabbit overall (shoulders, width of body, etc) and as I mentioned earlier - the rise. 

Each herd - of any breeder - is going to have its strengths and weaknesses and even in developing your own lines - it is a matter of getting rid of the "barn blindness" - which I'm horrible about as I look at personality so much.

But some of you are wondering I'm sure "how do you have space for so many rabbits?"

TRICKY I say...its very tricky.

I know a lot of people on the forum love NIC cages and I've used them in the past a bit. But the fact of the matter is....space is limited for me. I find that when I use dog kennels and hopefully litter box train the rabbits - I can fit three rabbits in a 36" X 23" spot - because I can stack the cages 3 high. Those are the sizes of my junior cages although right now Sophia is in one. (My rabbits get hours of playtime though). Some of my rabbits are in the GIANT size dog kennels (three mostly adult flemish used to nap together in Nyx's cage during playtime). 

By using these cages - I can go "up" and expand my herd. I am doing the same thing with the holland lops - they are in the wire cages with the slide-out bottoms (so easy to clean). By going up - I can fit four or five in a stack if need be.

I understand - this may not be "ideal" or appeal to everyone's sense of how rabbits should be treated - but you also have to understand that I'm home 5 days per week usually and whenever we're up - usually someone or several someones are out playing at one time for 4-6 hours. 

Breeding isn't for everyone and when I look back now at what I did with my lionhead breeding - I did it so wrong. I should have stayed small - with perhaps 3 or 4 does and a buck or two and just focused on developing one color line or two at most. Instead - I tried to get into a little bit of everything. I didn't really have any set goals - I just followed my "whims" of what I wanted to do now.

No wonder I burned out....

Since then - I've learned my lesson. (Ok - so I toyed briefly with the idea of brokens...but it was briefly and I knew better deep in my heart). I've talked to breeders I respect a lot and come to realize that I need to set GOALS to work towards besides breeding X color or for X babies or whatever. I've learned the importance of studying the rabbits I have and learning what to bring into my herd.

My focus now is basically on two colors - and building my lines in those two colors. I'm going to be using Hermes and Nyx and her babies towards my steel lines (although I may bring in a light gray doe if I need something from that doe's strengths) and also working on light gray.

Here's hoping that five years from now...you'll see one of my rabbits somewhere and go "wow - I recognize that line..."

Hey...a gal can dream.


----------



## irishbunny

Great post Peg!


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

I love reading your posts as I learn so much from you. I'm not a breeder, but I am seriously thinkingaboutshowing rabbits. If that works out, I may someday consider breeding (on a very small scale). With what I've learned from your prior posts, I know it is not something to take lightly! Thanks for the great posts and information.


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome post.


----------



## TinysMom

*Never2ManyBunnies wrote: *


> I love reading your posts as I learn so much from you. I'm not a breeder, but I am seriously thinkingaboutshowing rabbits. If that works out, I may someday consider breeding (on a very small scale). With what I've learned from your prior posts, I know it is not something to take lightly! Thanks for the great posts and information.


Cindy - I hope you do get into showing - and if you enjoy it - breeding too. I think a person can successfully breed (and enjoy breeding) with as little as a trio of two does and a buck. It takes commitment to the rabbits though - that you'll get them homes - and it takes buying stock that others believe can have babies, etc. (For instance - I'm still concerned about Cindy giving birth when I breed her - but other breeders have told me she's just fine and should not have any issues. Since several of them have told me that - I will believe them - but I do get nervous). A good way to go about it would be to start with a proven doe, a younger doe - and the nicest buck you can find.

I think I mentioned I went to see Diesel yesterday - the doe that I "gave" to the woman whose husband is in Iraq for his fourth tour of duty (he's National Guard and works Border Patrol when he's not called overseas). We wound up treating Diesel for a bit of cocci as preventative, a bit of ivermectin against potential ear mites, a bit of Safeguard (fen-something) against parasites - and started her on shots for 2 weeks since she felt like she had a fever. 

I got an email earlier today - here is what Diesel's mom told me:

I just wanna say thank you again for coming all the way out here to look out our bunny. I really appreciate it. Just wanna give you an update on diesel this morning. I checked on her last night before i went to bed and let her out to run and play and whatever yall gave her seemed to work. I walked in her room and she was eating hay, what was left in er food bowl was gone and i am assuming she was drinking some because she jumped up by our fireplace and left me a nice little puddle to pick up. LOL. I just fed her again this morning when i put her out and went out to check on her a minute ago and all her food is gone again. Just wanted to let you know how she was doing this morning and say thank you very much again for coming out.
​Its times when I get updates like these about rabbits that I feel happy - to know I placed an animal in a home where it is loved and cherished.

I have to admit - I'm becoming a nervous wreck between Angel's spay on Wednesday and watching the girls get bigger with their pregnancies. I almost took a picture today of Harmony's cage...she literally threw her litter box (with litter) all around - turned it upside down - dumped her food bowl over and then set her food bowl on top of it. 

Of course I'd just cleaned her cage about 36 hours earlier...

Meanwhile - Athena was looking at me and flirting with me through the bars for treats. I gave her a pet or two and walked away.

Later on...guess who had decided to dump HER litter box?

I'm beginning to think they've decided to be friends and drive me crazy together....

Oh - and I took Angel outside a few minutes ago in the dog pen. Guess who has now figured out she is small enough to get loose?

Fortunately - I didn't have to chase her much. Boy - she does love that grass though...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - Sweet Pea (with the cocci) needs prayers again.

I took her out to weigh her - (she has put on weight - I could tell that even when I picked her up) and found she had a huge abscess on her back with three smaller ones that had "fingered" out from it.

No wonder she hasn't felt much like eating - imagine how you'd feel if you had a big boil on your back.

We gave her Pen G and were able to drain the abscess - or at least about 80-90% of it. I'm thinking that we'll be seeing a much livelier girl in the next 48 hours or so...

Still yet - it has GOT to feel miserable to have that large abscess. I've seen them before - but this was one of the worst I've seen. 

She's now hopping around and flicking us off (and I don't blame her a bit).

She's also looking for some fresh food - I think I'll go get her some.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great posts Peg, I have no doubt you flemish lines and your name will be widely known.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great posts Peg, I have no doubt you flemish lines and your name will be widely known.


I'm sure that will happen - I'm just hoping my name will be widely known for GOOD things!


----------



## TinysMom

Young rabbits can be soooo cute - and soooo DUMB! Stupid even...

Last night one of Nyx's litter had sort of a runny nose - clear and runny - but it looked a bit swollen. I figured since it had been playing in an area that is dusty - perhaps something had gone up its nose - and gave it a bit of antihistimine with plans to check it today.

So today the "itty bitties" (ha ha - they're the same size as Angel) are running around and I notice the bunny with the swollen nose. There was a bit of white flakes on top of the nose so I go to wipe them off - only to realize....IT HAS AN ABSCESS THAT IS TRYING TO DRAIN!

ARG!

So I take about 15 minutes to do a 30 second drain on the abscess because she won't sit still and let me work with her. As I'm working, I'm thinking to myself "how did she get an abscess here...would she have scratched her nose or something?" - but her claws look fine as do her littermates.

It really has me puzzled and I let her go and decide to treat her tonight with Pen G since I've messed with her so much already...when I see her go up to a rabbit's cage (one of the older "Kids") and stick her nose in the cage. Sure enough - the other rabbit tries to bite at her nose. She backs away and then starts doing it again.

I pick her up and move her and tell her "No" in a stern voice - and she runs off to another cage...to do it again to someone else.

DUMB RABBIT.


----------



## Never2ManyBunnies

> Cindy - I hope you do get into showing - and if you enjoy it - breeding too. I think a person can successfully breed (and enjoy breeding) with as little as a trio of two does and a buck. *It takes commitment to the rabbits though - that you'll get them homes -* and it takes buying stock that others believe can have babies, etc. (For instance - I'm still concerned about Cindy giving birth when I breed her - but other breeders have told me she's just fine and should not have any issues. Since several of them have told me that - I will believe them - but I do get nervous). A good way to go about it would be to start with a proven doe, a younger doe - and the nicest buck you can find.



I so agree with you about the commitment to the rabbits and finding them good homes. Thatis one of my biggest concerns and is something I definitely would/will have figured out prior to beginning breeding. I think staring with a trio, as you suggested, is a great idea. Its not too manyand leaves enough room for babies that refuse to leave my house! :bunny17: (I know, I will have to part with at least some of them!)

Sorry to hear Sweat Pea is not feeling well. Keeping her in our thoughts! ray:

Best of luck to Angel with her spay tomorrow (I think its tomorrow?!)




> I pick her up and move her and tell her "No" in a stern voice - and she runs off to another cage...to do it again to someone else.
> 
> DUMB RABBIT.



lol. I bet she is telling her litter mates she is"brave". As they say, there is a fine line between bravery and stupidity!


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - Angel is doing great after her spay. She's eating and drinking fine and taking some pain meds still. 

Hermes had playtime for several hours today - boy - what a happy guy. 

Harmony is now out playing - a pregnant Harmony - who is HUGE now. Turns out she now makes show weight at 14 pounds 6 1/2 ounces. I think part of it her new diet - but I think another part of it is the fact that she is pregnant. She was around 13 pounds a month ago - maybe 13 lbs 4 oz. - something like that. So she has put on a good amount of weight.

I guess that is all for now.


----------



## TinysMom

Some photos of Nyx's kids from today....

The buck who is pick of the litter (to breed back to mama) is grooming "flatnose" - the girl who sticks her nose in other bunny's cages and of course - someone else wants in on the attention.
[align=center]















Would you STOP taking pictures of me? Please!










I feel like I'm missing a cheerio - wasn't there another one here before I tipped the bowl over a bit?





[/align]


----------



## undergunfire

That buck is sooo handsome!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

They are soooo cute! Has momma taught them how to escape?


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> They are soooo cute! Has momma taught them how to escape?


Thank God - NO! She tries to escape herself sometimes when I open the cage door - but it is pretty hard to get out of a dog kennel. 

I can't get over how good of a mommy Nyx is now that they're older. (Art can't get over how HUGE they are and she's still nursing them apparently). But they're about 6 or 7 weeks old - so they still can stay with mommy.

By the way - it looks like she gave us 5 girls and 2 boys. I'm very happy at that - I already have a home that wants a boy (I think) and I know I"m keeping the biggest buck if I decide to do a steel program - to take him back to mama.

Harmony has become a sweetie pie when I go to pet her...she just LOVES pets and will let me pet her for 20 minutes or more at a time (if I will). She also loves to drive me crazy by digging in her cage. I keep telling her that the Mexican border is in the other direction - or that the border is closed for the weekend...or that they've stopped taking in bunnies. She just gives me dirty looks and keeps on digging. 

Athena will be 3 weeks pregnant on Monday - with Harmony being 3 weeks pregnant on Tuesday and Calypso 3 weeks pregnant on Thursday. I am not sure but I thought I might have seen babies kicking today when I was petting Harmony. But I didn't want to stress her out right then by checking.

One of my goals for tomorrow is to take pictures of the five (yes FIVE) girls I'm keeping and then asking everyone to help name them (probably in the main forum where more people will see it).

I'm keeping Sweet Pea as she was "pick of the litter". I may be keeping CJ as she's developing fairly well - I need to take her out and look at her better but the other day I looked at her and was like, "When did you turn into such a beauty?". Then there is the doe that was my second choice - she may be going to another breeder - or staying here. There is a girl who has one lopped ear - BUT - she is massive compared to her sisters and she is what many would call a "piece" bunny. She has the shoulders and mass I need to bring back into my lines. Finally - I'm keeping "Lil Bit" who we've renamed "Lil One" since there was a character in a play my kids read that was named Lil Bit and her name reminded them of the play - which was very unsettling.

I know - why am I keeping Lil One? Because..it dawned on me - she is out of Hermes....so my best chances of getting whites - will be to take her back to him.

Well - I guess that is pretty much it - I'm wiped out. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TinysMom

Need Help Naming Five Does for my Rabbitry

Also - I have had Harmony, Calypso, Athena and Sophia out for several hours today - with Harmony mainly locked in the rabbitry. No major scuffles - a couple of small ones.

They're all currently out with the five young does....now THIS will be interesting!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:big kiss: Oh, they are so beautiful!! Tell our Nyx she did GOOD!

I looked through your blog, and couldn't find the answer to this (sorry if I just missed it): Are all of Nyx's steel, or do you have some light grey? The above look pretty light...but I guess it could just be the lighting.


----------



## TinysMom

All of Nyx's are steel - they just look light gray from the lighting in this photo.

I'm dying inside - some folks who I know are going to be AWESOME bunny parents - are coming to adopt two of Nyx's girls....

I know they're going to a great home - with experienced parents/slaves and an awesome setup.

But I think the key word is "going"....


----------



## missyscove

The babies are gorgeous!


----------



## TinysMom

Its been a good/bad day. Shortly after I woke up - we got a horrific thunderstorm. Since we had people coming to look at the bunnies and it looked like the porch was going to be under water - Robin & I set up an area in the garage (even though I didn't care for it - that was my last best hope). Then I laid down for a bit and Robin came in and said, "You might want to come see Harmony (who was playing) - she's nesting with a Walmart plastic bag"...

So out I come to see Harmony trying to build a nest right next to Sophia's cage (big mistake as they hate each other)...and she's using a Walmart plastic bag that she was able to empty out along with some hay Robin put down for her. Robin was laughing because once Harmony got the bag emptied out - she was shaking it in the air like she was waving a flag (to get the wrinkles out?)...

I wound up getting Harmony set up with a nestbox (again - she peed in it last time but that's another story unless I"ve told it already)...and Robin and I move everything from the garage to the porch since it is now getting nice out and drying off.

So the couple arrive who want to adopt the rabbits. Let me tell you - first thing - one of the nicest thing about breeding rabbits - is you get to meet some of the nicest people. That is the case with this couple - they've had rabbits (indoor - Nethies) for 8 1/2 years and it is obvious that they love rabbits. They have two male flemish that they want to breed when the girls are old enough - and they have this awesome area set up and the husband makes some of the neatest hutches with super ideas (like putting trellis type wood on top of the wire in the cage so they don't have to sit on wire). 

It was so nice to talk to them and they wound up taking THREE does home - all sisters. 

So it was good - and it was sad (which I guess isn't really bad). 

I've been a bit quiet lately because of some things that are bugging me - part of me wants to share and part of me is going, "Shut up Peg...". I'm going to give in to the part of me that wants to share and see what y'all say - particularly those of you who show.

As everyone knows - I LOVE flemish giants. They make such awesome pets - I think they're just adorable. I love working with them and I even love breeding them (even if they give me more babies than I want).

But the two shows I've gone to - I've not "connected" with any flemish giant breeders. Its hard to explain - when I was in Connecticut to the show this last fall...the flemish breeders were (mostly) friendly to one another (there is one guy there who no one really liked and he was very arrogant). Its like the flemish giant breeders wanted to support one another - at least a few of them that I saw and they were not overly close-knit - but they seemed to be friendly and enjoyed being together.

Here...its...I don't know. Its a different feeling. Its like they know you're there and say "hi" but that is about it. Everyone seems to be doing their own thing and not hanging out together - well - that isn't it either. Its just a different feeling. I guess its the difference between going to a family picnic where everyone is teasing each other about the old family memories - and going to an employee picnic where you recognize a few people...but no one you're really close to.

The holland lop breeders here though - are totally something else. Yeah...there's a few breeders that perhaps aren't well liked or spoken of - but most of them just welcomed me with open arms - gave me advice - walked me around the room to show me different rabbits - kept their eyes open for rabbits for me - and generally - made me feel like "family". When I made my first purchase it was like "wow..you're one of US now" - which is what one of them said.

Its almost like those breeders have the "family" atmosphere I enjoy.

When I got out of lionheads - there were two reasons I got out - and one of them was the fact that there was so much politics and backbiting going on within the club. I didn't like the arguing and all that went on. (When I first started it felt more "family" but there was some fighting even then when I look back on it).

My point? I don't know. I'm discouraged at breeding flemish and taking them to shows (especially the showing part) when I feel...like a 5th wheel. Meanwhile - I get even more excited about going and taking the hollands and showing them - because I know the folks are gonna seek me out if I don't see them first (especially Cindy's breeder) and I know they'll help me improve my herd when it comes to looking at new additions, etc.

I'd love to hear any thoughts or advice on this....

By the way - I'm not planning on getting out of breeding flemish. I don't know how much I will show them....but I'm finding that there are people who want flemish giants and they don't know where to go to find them...so I feel like as long as I don't overbreed...I should do ok.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I understand how you could feel a bit isolated, Peg. It's not fun to feel like you haven't really connected with anyone in the group. 

I guess my input would be, remember that you are dealing with a larger group of people in the Holland club. Sometimes that makes it easier to connect. That might seem backward. But if you think about it, there is a bigger "pool" of people for you to have something in common with. Like all groups, some people are much more outgoing than others are. And, if the Flemmie club has 1/2 as many people, it might be that they are still missing "that" person who is super friendly...the one I like to call the "social director", lol. "Hey, let's put our chairs together during the show! Hey, I have a big batch of chocolate chip cookies for us all to share! Hey, let's exchange contact info!" You know...the one who is the glue that keeps it all together. 

The Flemmie group might be more reserved because they don't have as many super-social types. Maybe YOU could be the "social director" for the Flemmie club, LOL. :biggrin2: 

So my :twocents : Give them another chance. :big wink:

BTW, glad to hear you aren't planning to give up Flemmies altogether!! Remember, it will be much easier to know what you are aiming for if you are taking them to shows for the judges to evaluate! Maybe Hollands will be your main focus...and the group you like to "hang" with...but if I were you, I wouldn't forgo showing the Flemmies altogether.

You know I love you, either way!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I understand how you could feel a bit isolated, Peg. It's not fun to feel like you haven't really connected with anyone in the group.
> *I guess it isn't as much that I haven't connected with anyone (although partly that) - as it is - I wasn't a big fan of the people I met.
> 
> Imagine sitting at the table for the buffet and hearing someone say, "Yeah...I had a buck out of XYZ...didn't do me a bit of good - so we ate him. If he won't produce then he's supper."
> 
> I understand people eat rabbit - I really do. I understand that flemish are considered a "meat" rabbit. But the attitude I saw towards the animals themselves were like they were just livestock that you deal with - whereby mine are beloved pets.
> 
> * I guess my input would be, remember that you are dealing with a larger group of people in the Holland club. Sometimes that makes it easier to connect. That might seem backward. But if you think about it, there is a bigger "pool" of people for you to have something in common with. Like all groups, some people are much more outgoing than others are. And, if the Flemmie club has 1/2 as many people, it might be that they are still missing "that" person who is super friendly...the one I like to call the "social director", lol. "Hey, let's put our chairs together during the show! Hey, I have a big batch of chocolate chip cookies for us all to share! Hey, let's exchange contact info!" You know...the one who is the glue that keeps it all together.
> 
> *I was talking to someone about this the other night and it could be that they need someone friendly - but it also could be that the way to make things better will be to get MORE breeders involved somehow (like help a youth start breeding - or a family or something) and then be able to cheer them on. In other words - find like-minded people - get them breeding if they're interested - and then have a starting "group" to work with.
> 
> Honestly - I was sorta treated (and I will state that not all flemish breeders were there at the shows I was at) - like the red headed cousin (forget step-child)....that you need to put up with.
> 
> However - the way the holland lop people literally reached out to me - almost brought me to tears. It was like, "You want a rabbit? Hey.....let's go all over the show and look for you and then help you figure out what rabbits to avoid even if we don't make a penny from it..." and then "So what shows will you be at? We'll look for you there.."
> 
> Totally different mindset.
> *
> The Flemmie group might be more reserved because they don't have as many super-social types. Maybe YOU could be the "social director" for the Flemmie club, LOL. :biggrin2:
> 
> So my :twocents : Give them another chance. :big wink:
> 
> BTW, glad to hear you aren't planning to give up Flemmies altogether!! Remember, it will be much easier to know what you are aiming for if you are taking them to shows for the judges to evaluate! Maybe Hollands will be your main focus...and the group you like to "hang" with...but if I were you, I wouldn't forgo showing the Flemmies altogether.
> 
> You know I love you, either way!


I think the decision I've come up with is that I'll still show *some* flemish at shows - if nothing else - perhaps it will help someone else earn a leg for their wins and the judges can help me determine what I need to work on in my lines. It isn't like won't show flemish at all. I'll probably even take some to sell as pets. 

But I may add a few more hollands to my line - right now I have two bucks and three does. I'm thinking I may add another two does in June at the show IF I find two does that I feel are worth adding. I'd like to add a tricolor doe also (broken harlequin basically) - and there are other colors that I love (chinchilla for example). 

I think I'm at a point where I could see myself taking something like 10 hollands to a show and four flemish or something like that. 

There's some other stuff I'm thinking about - I've been told I'm undercharging for flemish giant pets - and I'm finding that it is easier to find homes for them than thought it would be. Basically - Nyx's litter is all spoken for (or gone) - the first two litters of flemish are gone or here (the ones I intended to keep). When the girls have their babies this week - even if we have 30 of them (I hope not) - I now know how to find them homes and advertise and I was encouraged by someone that within a year or two - I could wind up with a waiting list for pet bunnies.

Anyway - enough babbling for now I guess.


----------



## TinysMom

ARG! Every time a thunderstorm rolls through (pretty common right now) - Harmony starts thinking she's going into labor and nest-building and freaking out and pacing in her cage. 

Tuesday is day 30 for Athena (who got her nestbox last night and is ignoring it) - day 29 for Harmony and day 27 for Calypso.

I'm so anxious to see these pregnancies done and have the babies born safely.

Oh - and Harmony wants NOTHING to do with her nestbox - she wants to build a nest in the back corner of her cage and she's turning over her nestbox and trying to dump it out.

The upside of all this? She's becoming a real sweetheart and loves to get ear rubs.

The downside? I'm all the time going into the rabbitry to give her ear rubs and calm her (and me) down so she'll stop DIGGING.

WHY did I want to breed again????


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I understand how you could feel a bit isolated, Peg. It's not fun to feel like you haven't really connected with anyone in the group.
> *I guess it isn't as much that I haven't connected with anyone (although partly that) - as it is - I wasn't a big fan of the people I met.
> 
> Imagine sitting at the table for the buffet and hearing someone say, "Yeah...I had a buck out of XYZ...didn't do me a bit of good - so we ate him. If he won't produce then he's supper." :shock: Yikes!! I can seewhat you mean! What a jerk.
> 
> I understand people eat rabbit - I really do. I understand that flemish are considered a "meat" rabbit. But the attitude I saw towards the animals themselves were like they were just livestock that you deal with - whereby mine are beloved pets. That's horrible!! And it shows how little they know about Flemmies, really, because they are considered to fatty to be used for meat. Seems like anyone who is just in it "for the money" doesn't care about producing personable rabbits, either.
> 
> *I guess my input would be, remember that you are dealing with a larger group of people in the Holland club. Sometimes that makes it easier to connect. That might seem backward. But if you think about it, there is a bigger "pool" of people for you to have something in common with. Like all groups, some people are much more outgoing than others are. And, if the Flemmie club has 1/2 as many people, it might be that they are still missing "that" person who is super friendly...the one I like to call the "social director", lol. "Hey, let's put our chairs together during the show! Hey, I have a big batch of chocolate chip cookies for us all to share! Hey, let's exchange contact info!" You know...the one who is the glue that keeps it all together.
> 
> *I was talking to someone about this the other night and it could be that they need someone friendly - but it also could be that the way to make things better will be to get MORE breeders involved somehow (like help a youth start breeding - or a family or something) and then be able to cheer them on. In other words - find like-minded people - get them breeding if they're interested - and then have a starting "group" to work with. Having a group with kids and families probably would make it friendlier. But if you are like me, I don't have time for even ONE more thing on my plate right now! Someone else would have toget it going.
> Honestly - I was sorta treated (and I will state that not all flemish breeders were there at the shows I was at) - like the red headed cousin (forget step-child)....that you need to put up with.
> 
> However - the way the holland lop people literally reached out to me - almost brought me to tears. It was like, "You want a rabbit? Hey.....let's go all over the show and look for you and then help you figure out what rabbits to avoid even if we don't make a penny from it..." and then "So what shows will you be at? We'll look for you there.."
> 
> Totally different mindset. I'm glad you have found a good niche with the Holland breeders! It will make going to the shows so much fun.
> *
> The Flemmie group might be more reserved because they don't have as many super-social types. Maybe YOU could be the "social director" for the Flemmie club, LOL. :biggrin2:
> 
> So my :twocents : Give them another chance. :big wink:
> 
> BTW, glad to hear you aren't planning to give up Flemmies altogether!! Remember, it will be much easier to know what you are aiming for if you are taking them to shows for the judges to evaluate! Maybe Hollands will be your main focus...and the group you like to "hang" with...but if I were you, I wouldn't forgo showing the Flemmies altogether.
> 
> You know I love you, either way! I still do...and hope you didn't think I was criticizing you.( You asked for a little feedback. ) I'm glad you elaborated a bit more about what bothered you...and I can see where you're coming from. I would probably feel the same! :hugsquish:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the decision I've come up with is that I'll still show *some* flemish at shows - if nothing else - perhaps it will help someone else earn a leg for their wins and the judges can help me determine what I need to work on in my lines. It isn't like won't show flemish at all. I'll probably even take some to sell as pets.
> 
> But I may add a few more hollands to my line - right now I have two bucks and three does. I'm thinking I may add another two does in June at the show IF I find two does that I feel are worth adding. I'd like to add a tricolor doe also (broken harlequin basically) - and there are other colors that I love (chinchilla for example).
> 
> I think I'm at a point where I could see myself taking something like 10 hollands to a show and four flemish or something like that. I figured you were planning something like that. Smart idea.
> 
> There's some other stuff I'm thinking about - I've been told I'm undercharging for flemish giant pets - and I'm finding that it is easier to find homes for them than thought it would be. Basically - Nyx's litter is all spoken for (or gone) - the first two litters of flemish are gone or here (the ones I intended to keep). When the girls have their babies this week - even if we have 30 of them (I hope not) - I now know how to find them homes and advertise and I was encouraged by someone that within a year or two - I could wind up with a waiting list for pet bunnies.
> 
> Anyway - enough babbling for now I guess.
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - sometimes I like criticism because it helps me grow - so I always look for a nugget of truth. Sometimes I find several nuggets...sometimes I have to pull out a magnifying glass to find a crumb of a nugget.

But I didn't feel criticized by you at all.

And just to note - it is now day 31 of pregnancy count for Athena, day 30 for Harmony and day 28 for Calypso.

I'm not nervous at all...nope....not at all.

And honestly - I do have an underwater island to sell you right near the Brooklyn Bridge....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> And honestly - I do have an underwater island to sell you right near the Brooklyn Bridge....


:woohooDoes it have a view?


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Karen - sometimes I like criticism because it helps me grow - so I always look for a nugget of truth. Sometimes I find several nuggets...sometimes I have to pull out a magnifying glass to find a crumb of a nugget.
> 
> But I didn't feel criticized by you at all.
> 
> And just to note - it is now day 31 of pregnancy count for Athena, day 30 for Harmony and day 28 for Calypso.
> 
> I'm not nervous at all...nope....not at all.
> 
> And honestly - I do have an underwater island to sell you right near the Brooklyn Bridge....



I see what time of the am you posted this! You must be on pins and needles. 

ray: For safe deliveries, healthy babies....and a reasonable amount of babies! 

At our house, Nyx's new siblings have opened their eyes, and are getting, round, fat tummies. They are holding their ears upright part of the time, looking like "real bunnies". It's absolutely amazing how much they develop. Today they are nine days old.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly - I do have an underwater island to sell you right near the Brooklyn Bridge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :woohooDoes it have a view?
Click to expand...

For you Dave - of course. I believe its called "upclose view of the water" - which means if you can see past the slime and trash that's been tossed in there...you'd have a view.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Karen - sometimes I like criticism because it helps me grow - so I always look for a nugget of truth. Sometimes I find several nuggets...sometimes I have to pull out a magnifying glass to find a crumb of a nugget.
> 
> But I didn't feel criticized by you at all.
> 
> And just to note - it is now day 31 of pregnancy count for Athena, day 30 for Harmony and day 28 for Calypso.
> 
> I'm not nervous at all...nope....not at all.
> 
> And honestly - I do have an underwater island to sell you right near the Brooklyn Bridge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what time of the am you posted this! *You must be on pins and needles. *
> 
> ray: For safe deliveries, healthy babies....and a reasonable amount of babies!
> 
> At our house, Nyx's new siblings have opened their eyes, and are getting, round, fat tummies. They are holding their ears upright part of the time, looking like "real bunnies". It's absolutely amazing how much they develop. Today they are nine days old.
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think all of the rabbits here are on pins and needles. 

Nyx and CJ were having playtimes (with others) when they got into a scuffle. I pulled Nyx away and talked to her and got her calmed down (in spite of her trying to nip me). 

A few minutes after I put her down - they got into a scuffle again - only Art saw CJ start it. So I held CJ and talked to her for a bit- and then caged her (she seemed happy to go back into her cage).

Sure enough - a few minutes later - Nyx starts a scuffle with another rabbit...and Art saw her start it. I said her name (ok - I YELLED her name at her as I came walking in) and she went over and sat by her cage door and waited for me to open it and let her in. She knew she was getting caged. In fact, she went right in and settled down.

Nyx never fights unless it is to defend herself...she usually would rather run away. And there usually aren't fights any more.

But I think the girls are fighting over the guys who are in cages...and that hormones are coming into play here.

Oh - and before I forget - at a bit under 5 months of age - CJ weights 9 pounds 1/2 ounce and Big Jake weights 9 pounds 9 1/2 ounces.

Now if Athena would just have those babies. She's totally cleared out her litterbox and acting like she's going to have them in there (instead of her nestbox).


----------



## TinysMom

Crossposted from the rabbitry.

The website isn't published yet - and this is only the start. I hope to work on more tonight. I'd like input on how the home page looks.

I am going for a simple and "classy" design that is businesslike and yet friendly. I will be adding a blog to the website which will add the friendly feeling to it (I hope).







Here are my business cards - to show how they tie in


----------



## wabbitmom12

:great: I love them! And do I recognize one of those bunnies...?  lol


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :great: I love them! And do I recognize one of those bunnies...?  lol


:mrsthumper:yep


----------



## TinysMom

Harmony is ACTIVELY nesting.....and I think she could have her babies tonight (watch me be wrong).


----------



## TinysMom

We have BABIES!!!!!!

Harmony has six babies (so far)- she is acting like she still might be in labor from the second horn (and she made two nests).

I can't get over how big they are - I'll try to take pictures later tonight.


----------



## TinysMom

Harmony - prebirth...and babies


----------



## TinysMom

Could y'all take a couple of moments and go to Tiny's Texas Legends and take a look around the site and let me know what you think.

Obviously it isn't done yet - I still have three or four more pages to publish - like upcoming shows, planned litters, available rabbits (none right now)...etc.

But I'd love to hear some input.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Very nice!! I'm so glad you will be including some tales about Tiny...the beginning of it all! It really will help his legend to live on.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Any other babies from Harmony? Or the other girls?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Any other babies from Harmony? Or the other girls?


Nope - although I wouldn't be surprised if she had more -she's just not quite herself. She didn't eat her supper - BUT - she did feed her babies last night (I just looked at them). I've had does have babies from the second uterine horn 24 hours after they gave birth...so I won't be surprised if she has more - but I'm happy with the six she has. 

Calypso has JUST started nesting with gathering hay...and Athena is now digging in her nestbox and about to make a nest - so here's hoping the rest are born today.

The hormones must be pretty noticeable to other bunnies though - I have a male lionhead that is digging in his cage and was trying to pull fur from another bunny. (I've had males make nests when does get ready to give birth before...).


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:

The hormones must be pretty noticeable to other bunnies though - I have a male lionhead that is digging in his cage and was trying to pull fur from another bunny.Â  (I've had males make nests when does get ready to give birth before...).


[/quote]

LOL! Must be like the "sympathy pains" men have when their wives are in labor, hee, hee!


----------



## irishbunny

I like your site! I was just reading through it and can't believe in just a few months it will be a year since you got Nyx! Where does the time go! Seems like just a couple months ago


----------



## TinysMom

Athena gave birth...to two very large babies that were DOA.

It was heartbreaking watching her lick them to try and wake them up.

I think I'm gonna go cry some more - I've been crying off and on for a couple of hours about this now - but I don't feel cried out.

At least she took some banana from me.

I am debating between rebreeding her tomorrow (and breeding Nyx also) - or letting her foster two of Harmony's kits. Right now the two kits are in her nestbox so I'm waiting to see if she will accept them.


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm sorry the babies were DOA, Peg.  

I hope Athena accepts the two foster babies as her own. 
On a brighter note, Harmony's babies are beautiful!


----------



## TinysMom

*Happi Bun wrote: *


> I'm sorry the babies were DOA, Peg.
> 
> I hope Athena accepts the two foster babies as her own.
> On a brighter note, Harmony's babies are beautiful!


Thanks Erika. You'd think as a breeder I'd be used to seeing animals die or DOA. 

But it was so unexpected - well - I knew she was late. But she is just such a NATURAL at being a mama and so good with her babies.

I'm really taking this pretty hard - probably harder than she is but it is hard to see her laying in her cage with her head down and she's not laying like she normally does. I can see the sadness in her eyes...she was so sad when I took the kits away from her. 

I've petted her and told her it wasn't her fault - sometimes things just happen - and she did take some banana from me later and she has eaten a bit now.

But its just really hard seeing her like this. I think I need to perk myself up a bit so she'll perk up some.


----------



## TinysMom

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3rK0kZFkg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

This is hilarious - the people who bought the three girls from me sent this to me today (thanks Richard & Diane in case you see this) - and it helped bring me out of my gloomy mood.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Peg I am so very sorry about the kits :hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Peg I am so very sorry about the kits :hug:


Thanks - I know you understand how it feels.

Believe it or not - a fairly good decision has come out of all this.

I'm going to rebreed Athena in a day or so - and I'm going to breed Nyx again (her babies are 10 weeks old) - only this time I am going to breed Nyx to Hermes who carries steel (as she does) - that should make some better colored steel babies I believe.

I can hardly wait to share my next post...


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]INTRODUCING.....

*
*Doe #1 - Currently called "Sweet Pea" - she will be part of my light gray program and is the #1 pick of the litter(s) for does. She is a really nice size girl and will probably get a decent size.

*I REALLY NEED ANOTHER NAME FOR HER! HELP?*

[align=center]










[/align][line]
Doe #2 - very nice - will also be a large doe. Has a sweet personality but sometimes bossy. (Gave me kisses for half an hour tonight)

*Annie Oakley!*

[align=center]











[/align][align=left]Doe #3 - currently called "Calamity Jane" but I'm wondering if she should be called "Katie Elder". She's spoiled rotten - loves humans - but will chase after her sisters and isn't fond of other rabbits at all (whereby the others mainly get along). 
[/align]*Calamity Jane - cause it fits her so well!*

























Those three does will be used in my Light Gray program 

*These last two girls will be used in my program for breeding whites since their dad is white. *

*Lillie Langtry*

Doe #1 - Lil One

[align=center]










[/align]
and finally

doe #2 

*The "UnSinkable" Molly Brown*
[align=center]










[/align]
Yes - she lops one ear but she can hold it up when she wants to. 


I'll try to get photos later this week of the two steel girls I may be keeping. One is Schioppi and the other one is Magnolia.


[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Steel please. Me want steel pictures.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR3rK0kZFkg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> This is hilarious - the people who bought the three girls from me sent this to me today (thanks Richard & Diane in case you see this) - and it helped bring me out of my gloomy mood.



:roflmao:

HYSTERICAL!! I'm glad you shared that...I've been stressing today about a test in my Pharm Tech class...but now, I think I'll spend the rest of the day dancing around saying, "I love my house, I love my room, I love my hair....!" (Can you picture it? :biggrin2 The smiles on people's faces alone will keep my attention focused on the 'POSITIVE'. :big wink:


----------



## TinysMom

Don't forget to throw your arms out wide when you say you love your house....I think that is important (and part of the finale too??)

I'll be praying for you & your test.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - I'll try to get steel pictures soon...I will need Robin's help with that.

Still no more babies. I'm wondering now if Calypso really IS pregnant or if she just put on a lot of weight. If she doesn't have babies by tomorrow - I will rebreed her to Mercury.

Nyx is being a troublemaker lately and even starting fights. However - she only starts them for particular reason...being a doe comes between her and the boys she's flirting with.

In other words...she wants a buck. Badly.

However, I will admit that she and Calamity Jane seem to have some sort of a dispute going.

So I'm going to breed her to Hermes tomorrow to try and get even better coloring on the steels.

Yesterday I tried to give Athena two babies but she didn't seem to want anything to do with them. So I put them back with Harmony. 

Today I noticed she'd been looking in her nest for the babies...so I gave them back to her and even let them lay beside her for a bit (trying to nurse) so she would know she had them. I did eventually put them in the nestbox.

She is just so sad - I almost want to take a picture of her to show y'all - but it is just too heartbreaking to look at her and see the difference in her. I'm hoping she will accept the babies and will leave them in there longer this time. I had a talk with her (while loving on her) and told her how beautiful she was and special she is and how she is such a wonderful mommy. I told her about being adopted myself and how it is a good thing sometimes to be given to a new mommy. Do I expect her to understand all that? No...not really. But I think she enjoyed listening to me talk and hearing my soothing voice. 

I guess that is all for now - I will update if Calypso has babies.


----------



## TinysMom

Athena has accepted the babies and nursed them. So I'm going to let her be a mama. I'm so happy for her.

On another note - Annie Oakley is quite the character. She is a big love bug - loves to give kisses - will periscope and beg for pets.

Looks like she's picking out Art to be her heart human....she just seems to adore him and lays beside him as much as she can and periscopes as much as she can to get his attention.

Should I be jealous that she's gonna be a "daddy's girl"?

I guess now - cause she gives me tons of kisses too.


----------



## TinysMom

They say that death comes in threes - I think I'm going to go bury my head and try to sleep most of the day away...since I've been up all night.

We lost JellyBean - an older lionhead doe - about an hour ago and we just lost the doe I was probably going to name Magnolia from Nyx's litter. She started showing signs of pneumonia and went downhill too fast to save - even with using nebulizer treatments.

I really really just want this day to end...and its barely started.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I'm so sorry for your losses! It sounds like you do need a great, big nap... :magicwand: you have my permission! DO NOT FEEL GUILTY!

BTW, I'm so happy for Athena! You are right...there is nothing sadder than a sad doe with no babies  . You were so wise to give her two of Harmony's to love on! I look forward to updates on how she and the babies are doing together.


----------



## TinysMom

I've been meaning to share these photos for a few days now....

I'm a representative for Kraft foods. I go into stores to check the distribution (see what they carry) and also to hand out samples. A while back we had a bunch of Oreo cakesters that I handed out - I kept the little boxes they came in and give them to the bunnies.

Sassy loves to play with her box - every day it seems like it is in a different place. She loves to nap in it too.

Well - here she is napping the other day...









She's cute - isn't she? But here is the funniest part - look at where she had it!







After looking at the photos - I realized it is time to power wash the cages again...so we hope to do that this coming weekend.


----------



## TinysMom

There are times when you have to make hard decisions. Like .... who to rehome...and why.

Art & I have decided that come this fall - the Aug/September time frame (hopefully mid-September) - we will be rehoming Nyx. 

I know....hard decision.

We're also rehoming Sophia, Athena, Mercury, Hermes, Harmony & Calypso. Big Jake is being rehomed too.

*In fact.... all of the rabbits....except for Zeus and Angel are going to be rehomed....*



[align=center] *Its just time -we had to face it. We had to make a hard decision.
*[/align] 




Oh....their new home you say?





[align=center]_*Well...




*_[/align] 
today we put down a deposit on our new RABBITRY!

We're getting a 16' X 24' building from USBuildingsDirect.com. We just put down our deposit on it tonight.

They were having an awesome clearance sale on their buildings - the remaining ones go to auction tomorrow (we were literally the last sale processed). 

Here are some samples of what our building will look like. We do the framing on both ends with a framing kit - and we buy whatever doors/windows we want and install them....so basically only the two sides and top are steel. The nice thing is - we can just choose our own doors and windows and put them in where we want.

















This last building actually survived hurricane Katrina.








*Come on...you didn't REALLY think we'd rehome our animals to someone else...did you?

:biggrin:
*


----------



## undergunfire

Ugh....I never got notifications for your blog anymore!!!

Anyway....congrats on the new babies . I hope they are bringing some joy into your life with the recent losses. Hows my Angel doing?

And....uhm....don't scare me like that! I really thought you were serious for a second there in your last post....my heart dropped!!!! Boy am I so happy for you finally getting your rabbitry - just wish I could be there to help you "decorate" it .

Oh...and send me your favorite picture(s) of Tiny & Puck!


----------



## wabbitmom12

NEAT BUILDINGS!!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> NEAT BUILDINGS!!


I'm a tiny bit sorry for calling you & saying we were rehoming Nyx....I know that was mean of me.

But I was so excited that I had to share it with someone...and that was the first thing that came to my mind cause I'd run over to Nyx moments earlier and said, "You're getting a new home girl!"

Still yet...I'll try to not do that again!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yeah, you were being a bit of a stinker there! :devil But if you can't tease your friends a little bit...then your friends need to lighten up!!  

I'm glad you called...I got to hear the big news FIRST! (Well, right behind NYX!) :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure that no one wants baby pictures....right? I mean...babies are so ugly...they just lay around and do nothing...

(I know - y'all want steels - I'll get them after I get new batteries for my camera(s) - both died - one set can be recharged though if I remember right - gonna check in a bit).

Anyway - back to babies....

This is the strangest litter I've ever had. The ones in Athena's cage - are staying in their nestbox...way way in the back like normal babies do.

The ones in Harmony's cage? They're constantly crawling to the front of the box for a while - then they'll head to the back for a bit and then the next thing you know - you see them (one at a time) come crawling out to the front. Sometimes one will be in the front (usually the biggest one) - or a couple - not usually all at once. Its like they're taking turns on guard duty or something.

I've never had a litter that did this before. Its funny though cause whenever I walk by the cage - I can usually see at least one baby.

Another thing about this litter- I'm THRILLED. With three of the babies for sure - I can see wider depth of body (and head too) - but especially in the butt and shoulders - even at this age. Since that was why I brought the girls into the herd - to see this in this litter is just awesome. I'm really looking forward to watching them grow.

I know...right now I feel like I could write a book - but since a picture is worth a thousand words....

These are the four that are in Harmony's nestbox....will show the others later. (I have more photos of this group and a video still uploading).

[align=center]Yuck - your armpit smells nasty.
[/align] 





[align=center]Your ear doesn't smell so great either.
[/align]




[align=center]You do make a good pillow though.
[/align]









[align=center]The ever-traditional bunny-butt shot.
[/align]




[align=center]I've been asking mama if she has been feeding Miracle-Gro to the babies...
[/align]





[align=center]No papparrazzi while I'm sleeping please...
[/align]





[align=center]How much fur did Harmony pull?
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

And now for the sequel. Some of the photos (of them near the front of the cage) were taken today - the others were taken Thursday if I remember right.

Sorry - no trilogy here..


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: ADORABLE! Such little chub-niks! Tell Mama Harmony, she did good! 

And, by the way...is she BALD??!!? That is a LOT of fur! They must be the warmest babies in Texas!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

WOW! That is a lot of cuteness! Congrats on the litter. Karen called me at work and said Peg is going to rehome Nyx. :shock:I said why? She then told me you were getting your bunny building. So my darling wife kept the gag going when she told me. Congratulations on the building I know you have been wanting that to happen for some time.

I love those pictures what cuties you have.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> WOW! That is a lot of cuteness! Congrats on the litter. *Karen called me at work and said Peg is going to rehome Nyx.* :shock:I said why? She then told me you were getting your bunny building. *So my darling wife kept the gag going when she told me.* Congratulations on the building I know you have been wanting that to happen for some time.
> 
> I love those pictures what cuties you have.


I knew there was a reason why I like Karen so much...

Thanks for the comments on my cuties...they certainly are adorable. 

I'm waiting to see them get as active as your babies...which reminds me- I need to check your blog to see if you have a Houdini yet in the litter...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I will be posting some new pictures of the baby'stoday.


----------



## fuzz16

cute baby pictures

and i thought some tradgey had happened and you were for real about rehoming...i was like o no


----------



## TinysMom

Its been a rough couple of days. Richard & Diane - the couple who bought three of Nyx's girls...lost one of them on Saturday. I'm devastated - we have some suspicions of what it was - but not 100% sure. They are such awesome people and great bunny slaves - this just hurts so bad.

In addition - Sophia has sore hocks. They're not infected - just very calloused - not overly large spots but there are two of them. 

Yesterday Art gave her a bath (long story) and ever since then - she's been laying at my feet during her playtime - she will nudge me to pet her and she gave me a few kisses too.

For those who remember when Tiny lived in the office while I worked - you'll understand how emotional this is making me since Tiny used to do the exact same thing.

I'm thinking about talking to Art about letting her become a house bunny (free range) when the other bunnies are in the bunny barn because it seems like being locked up in a cage - even a good size cage - isn't good for her.

Oh there she goes - nudging me again...and giving me kisses. 

Gotta go - I'm starting to tear up again and want to cry. I love her doing it - but it makes me miss Tiny so much.


----------



## fuzz16

): so good that she is so nice, and personally it seems kind of a gift that she resembles Tiny in a way, not to sound all angel and supersticious. But maybe a peice of him still hangs out and he knows you need him right now and so hes guiding her...if that makes sense. 

its too bad about loosing one of the bunnys, im sure that must have been as hard for you as the new family. ):


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom

Athena's two fosters who would NOT stay still for me or stay out where I could get photos...


----------



## mistyjr

:inlove: Cute babies!:inlove:


----------



## wabbitmom12

BABIES!! So adorable! I see little baby bunneh teeth in one of those pictures. :faint:

I'm sorry about the loss of Nyx's kit. It just seems she was not destined to have as large a litter as she gave birth to. *sigh*


----------



## wabbitmom12

BABIES!! So adorable! I see little baby bunneh teeth in one of those pictures. :faint:

I'm sorry about the loss of Nyx's kit. It just seems she was not destined to have as large a litter as she gave birth to. *sigh*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:bunnyheart

That is just too much cuteness!


----------



## hartleybun

once again, thank you for some fabulous pics - i started the day with your cute bunnies, and am now finishing the day with them


----------



## TinysMom

I posted this in the rabbitry - but decided I'd love to post it here too.

It is from Barbi Brown's rabbitry website (She gave me permission years ago to share it as long as I mentioned it was from her site).

[align=center]*[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]YOU'VE GONE TO THE RABBITS WHEN....[/font]*[/align] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"] [/font][align=center][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"][/font][/align] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"] [/font][align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more time in the Rabbitry than the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]The mailman brings more show catalogs than mail addressed to "Occupant".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have a phone extension in the rabbitry.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more time cleaning nest boxes than cleaning the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You lay awake at night thinking of rabbit names.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You plan your vacation around the ARBA convention and your Breed's National Show.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend every week-end at rabbit shows and your in-laws are beginning to wonder if they'll ever see the grand kids again.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbit meds cost more than the kids doctor bills.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your very first rabbit is now a great-great grandmother.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have "your own line".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You turn down a dinner date with your boss because a new doe is about to kindle.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more at the feed store than the grocery store.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You've visited more Rabbitries than National Monuments.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You 8 year old can recite every breed of rabbit but doesn't know the President's name.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You ask for a rabbit fur coat for Christmas but want the rabbit in it.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]For your Birthday you want a roll of wire and j-clips.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have more rabbit dates than people dates on your calendar.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]The man at the feed store knows you better than your hairdresser.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You can pack 10 carriers in the back of a compact car but can't load suitcases for vacation.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You'll drive 400 miles at 2 in the morning for a rabbit show but going across town to your mother-in-law's for dinner is "too far".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You know every herb a rabbit likes but haven't a clue what to use with tomato sauce.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your electric bill in the barn is higher than the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbits have air conditioning but you don't.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbits have their own freezer for water bottles.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your kids can calculate probabilities of litter colors but are stumped in science class.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your greeting cards all have rabbits on them.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your gift packages all have rabbits on them.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have pictures of all your rabbits only a few of your first born son.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your spouse refers to you as "the person who takes care of the rabbits."[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have a smoke alarm in the barn but not in the kitchen.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]It's midnight and you're exhausted but take one last walk through the barn to be sure all the babies are in their box.[/font][/align] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"][/font]


----------



## fuzz16

your kids knows rabbit breeds but not the presidents name...hahahaha


----------



## wabbitmom12

"You spend more time cleaning nest boxes than cleaning the house."

Erm....Honey?!? Does this not sound like someone I know??


----------



## hartleybun

anic:some of that applies to me! and i only have two bunnies...ok i really think i've got the rabbit habit:wink


----------



## Bassetluv

> You'll drive 400 miles at 2 in the morning for a rabbit show but going across town to your mother-in-law's for dinner is "too far".



hehe...I like this one...:biggrin:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Great list! Hehe, 6 of those apply to me and I'm sure more would if I actually was a breeder.

Can we get some pictures of the cute little Holland Lop on the previous page? Is that Puckina? She's so sweet!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Great list! Hehe, 6 of those apply to me and I'm sure more would if I actually was a breeder.
> 
> Can we get some pictures of the cute little Holland Lop on the previous page? Is that Puckina? She's so sweet!


No - actually I should get some pictures of Puckina...what a brat.

That little girl is Sassy. She's about to be bred to Zuba. I also have Cindy - and Sher. I'm trying to decide whether to take Sher (who is a big girl) to Zuba (who is my best buck) or to Finnster who isn't as nice - but is coming along nicely. I don't want to wear Zuba out on all three girls...although he is more than willing.

Here are some "professional" photos of them from the show in Seguin in April.

[align=center]*Sassy*
[/align] [align=center]




*Finnster*




*Sher*




*Cindy*














[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh... Oh my gosh. Peg. You know my desire for a Holland Lop. You know that I trust you more than pretty much any other breeder ever. Did you know that the markings of all of those Hollands are my absolute favorite color combos/markings for Hollands? I had no idea you were getting into breeding them. Just last night I was thinking I wished you'd breed them :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh... Oh my gosh. Peg. You know my desire for a Holland Lop. You know that I trust you more than pretty much any other breeder ever. Did you know that the markings of all of those Hollands are my absolute favorite color combos/markings for Hollands? I had no idea you were getting into breeding them. Just last night I was thinking I wished you'd breed them :inlove:


I bought my first three in March - and the last two in April.

I am breeding the girls this weekend. I tried today and Zuba was willing...but the girls were so NOT willing yet even though I checked their privates first.

So hopefully we'll have our babies the first/second week in July and they'll be ready for homes in October or a bit later.


----------



## TinysMom

Shiloh - just for grins - Frontier Airlines flies from San Antonio to Denver - then Denver to Fairbanks....

Just for your information...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Ah, and here I was thinking that October would be the perfect time for a little drive down to Anchorage to visit Paul's parents and *ahem* the airport like we did when Skyler flew here... Straight to Fairbanks is even better


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I replied to your PM and just finished reading the last several pages of the blog :biggrin:

Hodgepodge of comments:
I forgot to say before, I love your bunny barn to be! How cool is that? Will you install air conditioning or tons of fans or what? And Angel is such a sweetheart. What a pretty girl and how lucky that you won her in the raffle. Also I loooove the broken Flemmies! I'd wondered before why there aren't broken ones. I love bunnies with spots. The one in the picture looks just like Rory if he was a Flemmie 

As for the loppies, I think Finnster is pretty darn cute, even if he's supposed to be his brother. I want to pick him up and squeeze him! Did his ears come down yet? What are the other Hollands' personalities? 

Sorry to hear that you didn't really click with the Flemmie breeders. I know what it's like to have a group that you don't really fit in with, and other groups where everything's fantastic. One of the main reasons I think you're such a great breeder is that I know you love your bunnies and want what's best for them- you don't just see them as a hobby to tinker with.


----------



## TinysMom

I think Finnster is keeping his ears as helicopter ears a lot to send Karen good wishes for her classes....at least that was his claim when I talked to him about the need put his ears down....

Seriously - his ears are doing better and he's such a cutie. Both Finn and Zuba love to periscope at supper time to get their supper before the girls (bad mama - it works sometimes too!).

Both boys are flirts basically.

Cindy and Sassy are fairly time - but I'm going to need to work with Sher (who is a big girl now) to get her more tame. She's become very feisty and I have the scars to prove it.

In fact, I weighed the girls today. Cindy was 2 pounds and 15 ounces. I was thinking she was really small - till I weighed Sassy who looks larger - and she is 3 pounds. Then I weighed Sher (after a huge fight) and she was a bit over 4 pounds.

I have to admit - I do have a favorite among them...it is Cindy. It isn't just because she won 2 BOBs...but because I love her markings - AND her personality - so much. Unfortunately - she and Angel seem to be a bit jealous of each other and if they both get playtime at the same time - fur flies. Angel believes she's the diva bun and gets aggressive - but ONLY towards Cindy. 

Next fall I want to add to my holland lines (once we have the barn). While I love the torts and broken torts - I want to add a trio of chocolates and a tri (broken harlequin) doe. I had a chance at one the last show I went to - and I debated about it so long that someone else got her first.

Oh - about the air conditioning - we'll definitely have a window a/c and hopefully some fans in the building also. Something I'm toying with is having a "guest / visiting area" in the front 6' or so of the building - with pens for bunnies that are adoptable and chairs for people to sit in. I might even have a small grooming area in that section.

Then I'd like to have folding (accordian) doors like they use in churches and schools to close so that people don't go into the rest of the rabbitry without my invitation. 

At least that is a dream so far...we'll see how it develops as it goes along.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I think Finnster is keeping his ears as helicopter ears a lot to send Karen good wishes for her classes....at least that was his claim when I talked to him about the need put his ears down....
> 
> Well that must be why I think I did pretty good on my test yesterday!! Thank you, Finnster! :hugsquish:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

That's so kind of Finnster to keep his ears like that for Karen. What a nice boy! I know that helicopter ears aren't ideal, but they sure are adorable. Hard to beat helicopter ears for cute  The other Hollands sound sweet too, even feisty Sher! 

I think the little bunny meeting area in the bunny barn, complete with accordion door, sounds like a great plan. If Paul and I are ever fortunate enough to have a house custom built, we plan to have the bunny room right off the living room so we can see them, and have one of those accordion doors so we can close it off if necessary (like if we have a bunch of people over who would freak the bunnies out).


----------



## irishbunny

I love the idea of having a visiting area in your rabbitry. I also really like Cindy, the markings of her face are so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to share some pictures later tonight (I hope) of the hollands and the babies - but I just have to take a minute to share something else.

I've been crying off and on all dad today - even gave myself a migraine from it. As many of you know - Wabbitdad and Wabbitmom had to make the "final act of love" choice for their dear flemish Velvet. I feel like I'm reeling from this loss - and even though they could see it coming (and mentioned it in their blog) - I just feel so "empty" right now.

I would have loved to have met Velvet - for she was "Auntie Velvet" to my own dear Nyx. I would have loved to have stolen her and brought her here to love on my babies too...she was just so special.

I think I haven't hurt this bad about a forum bunny passing since Ali lost her Samantha three years ago. I remember feeling like I'd been punched in the gut when that happened. I feel that way right now too - I don't even want to eat - I just want to cry and cover my head with the pillows and sleep.

So why a I writing this?

I'm asking folks - in honor/memory of Velvet - go hug your bunny tonight...or give them another treat - or take a picture. But do something WITH your bunny...make some sort of a memory.

For me - I've been going into the rabbitry and loving on all the bunnies today. I laid on the bed and cried into Zeus' fur...and he didn't exactly like it - but I think he understood.

I always hate it when the forum loses a bunny - I especially hate it when we lose a flemish - but this is one of those times when I feel like I've been hit by a train or something. My grief is just so...bad right now.

Anyway - enough about me. Thanks to those of you who do this in Velvet's memory..and in her honor. She certainly was a special bun....as are all of our buns.


----------



## fuzz16

rip velvet...its always sad when a bunny passes that has touched our hearts. ill make sure to love on all my buns today


----------



## irishbunny

Aww that post really touched me, I went straight out and shared a banana between all the bunnies and gave them all extra nose rubs 

RIP Velvet, you will be missed x


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Poor Velvet  We get so attached to bunnies on this forum. I can't believe Pebbles and Clover are gone, but the shock of their deaths was kind of tempered by the shock of Skyler's death since he passed away earlier in the afternoon than Clover and the day before Pebbles 

In any case, I made sure to give all my bunnies an extra cuddle for Velvet. It pains me so much to know that some day I won't be able to cuddle my bunnies anymore. It's a good thing they're cuddle loving bunnies because I don't know if I'd be able to give up the snuggles!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - this is probably gonna be a bit of a long update...no pics yet but I will upload them tonight.

First of all - I tried breeding Calypso with Mercury again...no go. She kept running from him and then she'd put her tail up - but leave her bum down so he couldn't get to her. I was getting frustrated -but then - at one point - I heard her whimpering at him and it hit me - perhaps she DID get pregnant when I attempted to breed them before. 

So I put her back in her cage and loved on her a bit. She was pretty darn upset but she calmed down when she got a few Cheerios (aka "Crunchies").

Last night the five of the six babies got playtime on the kitchen floor. One of them can still get out of the pen and one was sleeping in the back of the cage and Harmony wouldn't let me take him/her. It was fun to watch them take a long run and then binky several times in a row. I love how joyful babies can be at this age...life is so "new" and "fun" to them. 

Today Athena and her two got playtime on the kitchen floor for a couple of hours - later on Harmony and her four will get some playtime together too.

But I'm going to start taking the babies out at suppertime for group playtime so that the mamas can eat in peace without babies trying to nurse cause mama is trapped since she wants food. Both mamas seemed happy last night when I did that.

By the way - as is usual - it seems like each mama (Harmony in particular) has one baby that is closer to mama than the others. I'm not sure if it is something that mama does - or if the baby just chooses to hang out with mama more - but it seems to happen in every litter I've had of the flemish.

Oh - I need to share about one of the younger girls. Annie Oakley is such a character - I'm halfway hoping I can bond her to Zeus. 

First of all - she is ALWAYS submissive to any other bunnies. She even lets Angel hump her head (which I stop right away). 

But she also has the sweetest spirit about her. She loves people and will periscope by my side to beg me to pick her up and hold her. She will climb in my lap if she can and stay there for half an hour at a time- giving me kisses much of the time.

She is one rabbit that even if she wasn't the best type of rabbit - I'd want to breed her to bring that personality into my herd.

Anyway - today she got to share an apple with me - and she was so happy and had such fun. I'd take a bite and let her have a bit from the other side of the apple (I was going to share about 1/2 of it with the rabbits anyway). She thought she was just such a princess to pick her own bites. I let one of Nyx's kids take a bit and Annie tugged on my arm with her paws to have me give her another bite of the apple.

I would take a photo of her - but the dogs groomed her the other day (have I mentioned she likes to go groom them and hang out with them and they groom her back)...so she is a bit...um....not quite bald...but bald on her head. She looks hilarious. She doesn't care - in fact - the dog will be sleeping and she'll go nudge her head under the dog to get it to groom her.

Yeah - she's a character.

Today Robin & I cleaned cages. I still have 7 more to do - I think she has 7 more left too. Hers are the harder ones that I can't do as easily...I think we worked about an hour - maybe 90 minutes at most. Of course its pretty easy - I have a lot of cages with the tray underneath (gotta love that woody pet type stuff that I use in the tray)...and most of the other cages have litter boxes. One of my lionhead does...Darling...was so thrilled. She'd been using her litter box so well - that I didn't have to move her to pull out the base of her cage and dump any poops. (I did reach in and spray the base with my disinfectant stuff though). You could see her sit up and preen at the idea she got to STAY in her cage and not have to be held by Robin. 

When I clean the last cages in a bit - I'm going to have to do some moving bunnies around. It seems like since he got moved - Sting is taking great delight in teasing Athena - or doing something to irritate her. She is getting so frustrated with him. So he'll get moved so that she won't keep trying to fight with him through the bars.

Some of you may remember Truly - the chocolate doe we got around Easter time? She's getting to be a BIG girl...she doesn't play well with others and has to have her play time alone. But she seems pretty happy - I just can't believe that she's as big as she is.

I suppose this wouldn't be a full update without mentioning the hollands - right? I'm hoping all three does are pregnant - Cindy is her nornmal sweet self - which is good. Sher hates me I think...and she's grumpy. Sassy is...just Sassy. She is usually happy but doesn't flirt. Sher is the one I need to work on socializing as she tears me apart when I go to hold her.

Zuba and Finster have both become lovebugs with us....I'm so glad now I didn't rehome Finster when I First found out he wasn't showable. I wound up breeding him with Sassy - I figured I'd see what he might give me and she is an experienced doe. 

I guess that is pretty much it - Angel has become a diva bunny and when she's allowed playtime she wants to dominate everyone. That is so NOT good. If you can picture this - a little polish humping the head of a 7-8 pound flemish giant? Yeah...its hilarious. What is even funnier is that Annie will let her do it and then just lay her head down as if to say, "whatever you want...".

Angel now knows if she does it and I see her- I will pick her up unless she stops. So she runs away - waits for me to turn my back and tries to dominate someone else. (Hint: It doesn't always work Angel....not all light gray flemish does are Annie!).

I'll try to upload pictures this afternoon/evening and share them.


----------



## TinysMom

I will share more later - when I can see through the tears.

RIP Calypso. Your passing was a total shock - nothing to warn us you were ill. I wish I knew what happened.

I feel like part of my dream for my own lines have died. 

I'm speechless.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

OMG Peg I'm so sorry you lost another one. I can't imagine the heart ache your going through.
:hugsquish:


----------



## fuzz16

so sorry you lost another...sometimes things happen for a reason. your in a tough spot right now but you cant give up on your dreams.

rip calypso.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'm so sorry  I'm sure it would be hard to lose her anyway, but it must be so much harder when you had such big plans for her  RIP Calypso!!


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - thank you to everyone for your kind words - both here and on Facebook. 

I spent several hours sleeping earlier this evening - it was the only way I could handle the grief.

My grief is actually sorta three-fold. First of all - I miss her terribly. Secondly, I feel bad because I never really "bonded" with her the way I did with Harmony and part of that is - I know that she really loved Alicia and missed her. I know she had feelings for Ali and I just never measured up - and the last month or so - I sorta gave up on trying to win her over and tried to make her happy - but withdrew a bit emotionally (and she was ok with that). But finally - her death is the death of part of the dream - that of creating TWO lines from Juan's rabbits and then crossing them back and forth along with my earlier does that are basically from Jack's lines.

I've come to the conclusion - based upon her body temperature when I found her (literally about 30 seconds before her heart stopped beating) - that she must've had an infection and been hiding it from me. Sure - she'd been a bit quiet lately - but she had her quiet days and her more active days and it wasn't any different than usual. She was eating, drinking, taking treats, etc. So I don't think that she allowed herself to show signs that I could've missed.

When I finally got up about midnight - Robin brought me out one of Harmony's babies - it was the doe that was pick of the litter (I can tell that at this age for her as she has very BIG bone structure and I really need to add that to my lines). I loved on her and she cuddled into my arms and let me pet her for about 20 minutes. I realized - the dream isn't dead...its simply changed. For now I'll have ONE of Juan's lines to cross into Jack's lines...and let's face it - that's all it takes to start my own lines. 

I'm thinking of calling the doe that I'll keep from the litter "Katie Elder" but I'm not sure - I'd rather have the name of a nicer legendary woman. Why? Cause even at this age - Katie is sweeter than her littermates...and it shows in her personality as she interacts with them and with her mama.

By the way - the litter has two bucks (both of which are looking very nice) and four does. Whichever buck I keep for this line - will probably be named "Ranger" for the "Lone Ranger". I like the name.

I guess that is it for now. I just feel so numb - I can't bring myself to write Calypso's RB thread yet. 

I've lost rabbits before - too many to count. But I can't remember a younger one like this (I think she was turning one this week) that died so suddenly that I had no warning....at least not a flemmie.

The hardest part for me - is I feel like I let Ali down and I let Juan down...because they both cared about her too - and I know Ali had strong feelings for Calypso. In a way - the grief is really hard for her too because Calypso lived with her for a month.


----------



## JadeIcing

As I said you didn't let me down. It sucks big time but it is not your fault. If you had known you would have done anything to help her.


----------



## TinysMom

Sorry - I only have links to photos...but today I picked up my totes that are made out of recycled feed bags.

Imagine this picture (my favorite)

http://mannapro.com/images/ss_products_r1_c1.gif

or this one:

http://mannapro.com/images/ss_products_r3_c2.gif

made into this:

http://elojodeagua.com/webstore/store/catalog2/2135-2.jpg

You can find more information about the company here:

http://elojodeagua.com/webstore/store/listcategoriesandproductsingrid.asp

I may try to buy some of this for the flemmie mamas to get another bag...

http://mannapro.com/images/ss_products_r1_c1.gif

Also - I found out that Justin can order Manna Pro for me - so if I want to switch I CAN!


----------



## TinysMom

Oops - I got the "Pro" one made into a tote...will share photos of them later.


----------



## irishbunny

Sorry for your loss  x


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, those bags are so cool! How are you doing today? :hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, those bags are so cool! How are you doing today? :hugsquish:


I'm not doing well at all. I find myself crying at the smallest things - and when I'm not crying - I'm trying to sleep (of course part of that is that the bedroom is cooler). 

I can't stop going into the rabbitry and petting my mamas and their babies. I keep thinking, "What if Harmony dies?" or "What if we lose all her babies?"....

A funny story though.

Today I spent money and got some food storage containers that are a bit pricey - but I think they'll be well worth it. I bought a 40 pound one and two 20 pound ones (I bought out all they had and asked them to order me two more).

Now that the girls can't get into the food during playtime cause its not in the rubbermaid container - Nyx and another girl like to hop up ONTO the storage container and look around and get hay out of Truly's cage if they can reach it...or see what else they can get into.

My girls...such brats. I guess that is why I love them so much.

I need to check Nyx soon to see if she's pregnant...I sure hope so.


----------



## TinysMom

I just want to add that I know I have pictures, etc. to upload...I just...I don't know. I can't seem to get to it. 

For those who know me well - Calypso's passing is right up there next to Tiny's as far as the grief goes...perhaps more because with Tiny at least I knew to try something and I did the best I could - with Calypso I can't figure out how I didn't know she had a fever and was sick. So I had no time to prepare and was deprived of being able to try and do something.

Life sucks right now....it really does.

That is - till I go handle a baby or pet Harmony or Athena or any of the other bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm truly sorry, Peg. Losing special bunnies is devastating. I know how incredibly guilty you can feel over it. I've always wondered if Tallulah would still be here if some things would have gone differently, and if we could have held on to Skyler longer if I'd recognized that he was going downhill (even though the vet said his brain was covered in lesions which is what killed him- not much you can do to prevent that). You know this very well, but bunnies are so good at hiding their illnesses. She didn't appear sick and you had no reason to think she was. You have so many rabbits to take care of, and you do such a good job!

Those storage bins are nice. Will you be able to lift them? Knowing me, I'd get it lifted up, then go to pour, and dump 10 pounds of pellets into (and around) the food bowl. Bunny party! Or do you scoop them out rather than pour? How much bunny food do yours go through every day? Your girls sound spunky for sure. Phoebe Mae would fit in there, she jumps on top of everything!

Also, don't feel bad about not uploading pictures or anything right now. Take your time


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I have one of those storage bins. It came it quite handed when we were buying 10lbs of food.

Shiloh, the container comes with a sccope that clips wonder the lid.

:hug:I know its not easying loosing your beloved Rabbit.


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm truly sorry, Peg. Losing special bunnies is devastating. I know how incredibly guilty you can feel over it. I've always wondered if Tallulah would still be here if some things would have gone differently, and if we could have held on to Skyler longer if I'd recognized that he was going downhill (even though the vet said his brain was covered in lesions which is what killed him- not much you can do to prevent that). You know this very well, but bunnies are so good at hiding their illnesses. She didn't appear sick and you had no reason to think she was. You have so many rabbits to take care of, and you do such a good job!
> 
> *Those storage bins are nice. Will you be able to lift them? Knowing me, I'd get it lifted up, then go to pour, and dump 10 pounds of pellets into (and around) the food bowl. Bunny party! Or do you scoop them out rather than pour? How much bunny food do yours go through every day? Your girls sound spunky for sure. Phoebe Mae would fit in there, she jumps on top of everything!*
> 
> Also, don't feel bad about not uploading pictures or anything right now. Take your time


Maybe this weekend I'll take a video of how we do it and let y'all see. We have a blue scoop that is like for feeding horses or something and we scoop the food out into a mop bucket that we carry from cage to cage....and then we use a measuring scoop (2 ounce stainless steel restaurant type spoon) to put food into each lionhead's cage. 

For the flemmies - we scoop it out with the blue feeding scoop and then I use a plastic cereal bowl to give the flemmies their food.

For the flemmies - I am going through almost 50 pounds every 3 days. For the lionheads and others (minus the hollands) it is about the same.

For the hollands - I don't know how long it takes me to go through a bag - maybe a month or 6 weeks? I'll have to think on that one as I haven't gone through a whole bag with just them yet. (Angel gets the holland food since it is higher quality than the lionhead food).

I expect my food budget to go up for a while because we are feeding six baby flemmies who will start eating us out of house and home soon. 

When I bought food on Thursday - I bought 6 50 pound bags for the flemish giants, 1 50 pound bag for the hollands, 5 50 pound bags for the lionheads, a bag of oats, a 25 pound bag of calf manna and I think that was all. That should do me just a bit over 2 weeks.

Did I mention breeding ain't cheap? Especially when your main breed is flemish giants?

They're worth every penny to me.

But those nickels and dimes sure add up fast.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Where's the jaw dropping icon? That is SO MUCH FOOD! WOW! How many ounces does each flemmie eat every day? Back when I had 4 bunnies, it took like 2 weeks to get through a 5 pound bag... Your Hollands sound like they eat a lot!


----------



## TinysMom

The Hollands and lionheads are on 2-4 ounces each depending upon their size. Angel gets about 2 ounces- sometimes a tiny bit more.

The majority of the flemmies are on unlimited rations right now as they're still growing. Mercury gets a cup to 1 1/2 cups (depending upon how much he ate the night before) every day. If I go by an adult's cage during the day and their food is gone or mostly gone - they'll get a bit more. 

When I was at my peak amount of rabbits (lionheads) - I'd go through 50 pounds every 2 days.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I am guessing that Nyx is NOT pregnant. I don't know why - considering she spent a few days living with Hermes.

However- she got up on the short stool tonight to try and get into Mercury's cage. It seems she has picked the buck SHE wants.

I put her in his cage and she wanted to breed (and he wanted to breed) - BUT - she wouldn't lift her rear. She'd move her tail sideways...she'd wait for him to mount her...but she just wouldn't lift.

After a few moments of unsuccessful attempts...I took her back out because both rabbits were getting frustrated.

I'm going to try again later - and if worse comes to worse...I'll do what is called "table breeding" where I help her lift if need be (hard to explain).

Honestly....I was going to be picking the bloodlines - not a rabbit. But the truth is....Mercury does throw the best rabbits and since I can get steels from this combination.....

I will take Hermes' daughters from Sophia back to him to get his bloodlines going more...and let Nyx have her choice of breeding partners.

Yeah - I have a real soft spot for her...


----------



## TinysMom

I just took these in the last hour....

[align=center]


[/align][align=center]Calamity Jane - whose ears were overgroomed (long story)[/align][align=center] 


Ziggy - who did not want to cooperate



Mama Athena after a long day of mothering



Imitation is the best form of flattery - right mama?



Mercury - who would NOT cooperate and kept trying to get on the floor to play with the girls



Angelcakes...uh...Angelface...uh...Earth Angel? Doesn't she look sweet and innocent? Certainly she wouldn't hump a flemmie's head...several times. Right?



Cindy



I HATE it when you take pictures - so take this! (Look for the pink)



Fine - one more shot



Finnster - the flirt



Hard to believe he used to be shy and wouldn't let us touch him



Sending "Auntie Karen" all the luck he can for her school...he practices at this every day to make sure she gets LOTS of luck (cause he can't braid a mane to wish her luck)



Sher has to say hi...



Merc-puppy (aka Mercury) asking to come out and play



This time with the flash



Darling - one of my older lionhead girls who is a diva



Peaches 'N Cream - a shy lionhead girl



Water time?



Hanging out with mama Harmony...



Why did you poop in my bed? Honestly...litter mates. Why couldn't I have been an only child.



Can I be in an Oreo commercial? I's practicing to be CUTE.



Well - I've got an oreo box too - mama Harmony lets me use it. Your box is smaller - you need to talk to mama Athena 'cause yours isn't as nice







Oooh...if I can't has milk right now - I can has water!



This beats a litter box for a bed anytime..plus its mine...ALL MINE!





Hope you enjoy!

[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I love the pictures of the babies in the oreo boxes.
You should send the photo's toOREO and see if they want to sign the babies up for a commercial. lol


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Darling pictures! I want to smooch Sher on her fuzzy little bunny lips! All the bunnies are gorgeous  Wish I could go to your house and go on a snuggling rampage.


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share....I'm SO excited.

First of all - when we arranged to buy our rabbitry - I was thinking (I don't know why) that they were going to back the truck into our yard and unload our finished building onto the concrete base or whatever we did for the foundation.

I was WRONG...dead wrong. Look here to see how it arrives. (No wonder we got it for such a good price).

Well - as you know - our building was going to be 16' X 24'....please note the comment WAS.

I've been talking to the parts guy from the company...and it turns out that we've decided to add 2 ventilators.....and....


[align=center]*ANOTHER 8 FEET

*[align=left]The arches went on sale for $213 per 2' section...so we went out and measured in the yard.

32' is going to make it tight - too tight. We think we'll probably make the building 16' X 28' and then have a 4' X 16' area where we have a "covered" bunny run area with dog runs...and Art can park his motorcycle in there, etc. etc.

If worse comes to worse - we can sell them here locally for someone else to use them. 

The cool thing is....when we finagled our deal (and John is wondering if the person is still employed with the company because he's never seen a deal that good as what we got) - and they gave us free shipping - it turns out that shipping to Texas would've been $1500. 

I'm so excited. 
[/align][/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay! Congrats  Isn't it nice when things work out like that?


----------



## TinysMom

http://www.nockrabbits.com/LineBreedingChart.html

line breeding chart for my reference


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Thanks for sharing that, Peg! Obviously I know nothing about genetics, so please enlighten me- it seems like there's all this breeding back to mom/dad (then grandma/grandpa) just to end up with babies that are 50% of each line (baby I). Babies C and D were 50% of each line too. Why go through all the additional breeding to end up with what ya had to start with? I'm sure there's a very good reason and I'm so curious to know!


----------



## TinysMom

Good question - I posted the link for my own reference...maybe ask the question in the rabbitry.

I just am trying to figure out at what point I want to bring in new lines or not.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *




Sending "Auntie Karen" all the luck he can for her school...he practices at this every day to make sure she gets LOTS of luck (cause he can't braid a mane to wish her luck)


Oooo! I'm an honorary Auntie!! I'm special, I'm special! :inlove: :bunnydance:

Thank you for all the good luck, Finnster! I NEED it this week...a major test tomorrow, and my Final exam on Thursday...and I am FREAKING OUT!! It doesn't help that I am exhausted from our "WEIRD" day yesterday! (See wabbitdad's blog :twitch Keep those ears a-goin' for me, Finn, so I can get down to seriously studying today!


----------



## TinysMom

You're an auntie to at least some of the bunnies. They hear me talk about "Dave and Karen and their bunnies" so much as I relay stories to Art & Robin...that Finn decided to adopt you. (I suspect Nyx had something to do with that as I have caught her flirting with him several times).


----------



## TinysMom

I finally did Calypso's RB thread...I don't have the link handy...but she deserves a thread.

Now to go hug a baby through my tears.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

:hugsquish: Peg. I'm so sorry. I'm going to go read her thread now.


----------



## TinysMom

I needed something to help me smile...and I came across these from last year (August 8th)....I need to find that cat toy again

[align=center]


































[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]The darker girl is Athena and the lighter one is Sophia.
[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Cute


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, if this cheers you up at all... Our first little egg is in the process of hatching. He's been pecking at the egg since yesterday and I can hear him chirping as I type this! Hooray for new life!


----------



## irishbunny

Oh congrats on the new shed I am getting a new shed in about a week and I am really excited too, I have to get my Dad to sit down with me tonight and help me pick one. Although mine will only be like 10x10 at most  Only bunny people would get excited about a shed lol! If I said it to any of my non bunny friends they would think I'm crazy.


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Peg, if this cheers you up at all... Our first little egg is in the process of hatching. He's been pecking at the egg since yesterday and I can hear him chirping as I type this! Hooray for new life!


Congrats -for people not in the know - here is Shiloh's egg thread.


----------



## TinysMom

I feel like such an awful bunny mama right now.

I slept most of this afternoon - it was hot - I was tired. I was up till 5 am this morning....you get the idea.

Today is cage cleaning day..for most of the bunnies I'll go ahead and do it tomorrow - but I wanted to clean the mama cages tonight cause Athena has been refusing to use her litter box (she hates them and will move them if I'm not careful) and Harmony's litterbox was nasty from being used by five rabbits (even if four are babies).

Well - Athena decided to get in my way - every single time I'd go to use the dustpan to clean out a certain area. She'd even sit on the dustpan.

I can't believe I did it - but I yelled at her.

After I yelled at her twice....she went to the very back of her cage and sulked with her ears back and her head down. She knew I was upset - but she was upset too.

She's still pretty upset even though she is eating. I'm going to cut up an apple in a bit and take her some and apologize to her and let her know I still love her. I hadn't spent any time with her all day - and suddenly here I am yelling at her about her cage....I feel bad for her.

In addition - I yelled at Harmony for getting in my way also. I didn't yell as much and Harmony - bless her diva heart - tried to THROW the dustpan at me instead of getting mopey. Of course she was already upset at me cause she'd seen me yell at Athena and watched Athena's reaction - so I knew the minute I opened her cage door - we were about to clash. Mind you - when put on the floor together - she and Athena try to kill each other. But let one get in trouble or get yelled at - and the other one comes to her defense.

My only defense is its hot - I'm tired - and I just feel lousy that I didn't get my work done.

So why do I share all this if it is making me feel lousy?

Because I think sometimes we get so wrapped up in our own lives - that when we go to tend our bunnies - we might forget that they have feelings too. If its been a hot day for us - odds are good its been a hot day for them. If they like our pets and we've been busy...odds are they're feeling neglected and they'll want to get our attention.

I'm off to finish feeding and love on a couple of mamas....maybe then I'll be back to update the thread.


----------



## TinysMom

I went in to love on her and she let me pet her...but she kept her butt to me.

Then - I got a few "crunchies" (cheerios) and suddenly she had her head in my hand eating from it - then she was nudging me. 

Then she gave me this look of "*&#% .... I was gonna ignore you" but it was too late - I was petting her ears and loving on her and crying into her fur and telling her I was sorry.

So I guess we've made up. When I walk in the room now - she stands up to see me and ask me for pets.

NOTE TO SELF: Bribery works w/ Athena...


----------



## TinysMom

Just have to share - I got Athena kisses this morning...so I guess I am probably forgiven.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Just have to share - I got Athena kisses this morning...so I guess I am probably forgiven.



:hearts: Love keeps no record of wrongs....


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to share - I got Athena kisses this morning...so I guess I am probably forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hearts Love keeps no record of wrongs....
Click to expand...

Tell that to Zeus...


----------



## TinysMom

Anyone want to come help me clean cages? I'm behind....

I think that tomorrow afternoon I'll finish up the cages I'm responsible for (I want to get to bed by 10 pm tonight).

Its really not hard....you can come here and help.

With the cages that are left you first pull out the litter box or bottom tray. You dump the woody pet in it...then you spray it with the odor/disinfectant stuff I use...then you refill it with woody pet...then you put it back. 

You might also (depending upon the cage) spray some vanodine mixture on a paper towel and wipe down the cage or side of cage if you feel it needs it.

You dump the food bowl - check to see if they need new toys or if they can keep their cardboard boxes/tubes....oh..and add more hay.

Takes less than 5 minutes each once you get the routine down.

But...then you have to add in doing it in this heat (100 degrees outside - using a window a/c but still feeling very hot) - petting the rabbits that want extra attention and talking to them - checking their paws for sore hocks and just giving them a quick look-over...

Well...you get the idea.

I guess if no one shows up at my doorstep...I finish it tomorrow by myself.

Well...Robin does have a set of cages she works on - I just get the easier ones.

I just wanna go back and start this week over so I could've gotten this done on Monday...


----------



## TinysMom

GOOD NEWS!!!!

Sophia and Nyx are friends again and have been snuggling together all afternoon during playtime.

I was worried that they might never be friends again and they'd been so close.

And with that - I head to bed early so I can work tomorrow.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to share - I got Athena kisses this morning...so I guess I am probably forgiven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hearts Love keeps no record of wrongs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Zeus...
Click to expand...



LOL! I guess the author of II Corinthians (Paul) never met Zeus. :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove

I would love to come help you with your cages, Peg, but I don't think I'll make it to your doorstep in time. 
Oh well, I'll go do the cages at the shelter instead ;-)


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'd help you too! I only have 3 bunny cages to clean. Can't imagine what it would be like to have as many as you. I guess you get a routine down! 

Do you have any bun bun pictures to share? Also, I wanted to tell you (since I know you're interested), our second egg is hatching


----------



## TinysMom

No pictures to share right now - may try to take some more later.

The babies don't feel like babies anymore...they're probably the size of Nethies now.

I suspect that Nyx is pregnant - not sure (I did try to breed her). She doesn't want me going anywhere near her tummy. So I may have more baby pictures from her in a few weeks too...

I can't tell for sure if the hollands are pregnant because they'd have smaller litters and I'm horrid at palpating - but I did feel nipples on Cindy which is unusual.

Anyway - I need to get out the door in a few minutes for work....more later.

And congrats on the second chick - I did check your thread first thing this morning since I have it watched for updates.


----------



## TinysMom

What a day...Art rode with me while I worked today....and we stopped to look at a storage building place in Uvalde. 

I've really been bugged by the idea that I want a place where people can come to SEE rabbits and interact with them without having to go INTO the rabbitry. I don't know why - I know Pam Nock mentioned in one of my rabbitry threads that they have fond memories of visitors in their rabbitry (I'm guessing other breeders). 

Anyway...Art and I are looking at - and praying about - adding this PORTABLE building to our yard also - as the "office". I would like to add another window on either end (it would run about $150 more for that). We can rent it with no credit check (pay off in 3 years) - but we're thinking of putting about 1/2 down on it and getting the rent way down and then paying it off early. (We could buy it outright but we'd have less in savings that way).

[align=center]






[/align][align=left]I'm leaning towards a 10 X 12 - but we can get it as small as an 8 X 12 or a 10 X 10.

In addition - the lady I spoke with - has a daughter who is breeding rabbits as a hobby (with a friend) and they want to get into Holland Lops. We talked for a while and I told her I'd have some available in about 3 months (I hoped). I really REALLY liked the lady and we enjoyed spending time with her.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I guess that is about it for now - I'm so tired - dead tired (or so it feels like). I wish I could call into work "dead" tomorrow and not work...but then it sure would be hard to explain why I would be working on Friday.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I'm a bit concerned about the rabbits- I can tell this heat is hard for them - even with the a/c going...it can only cool things down so far. Nyx was on her side today and I was scared she was dead...but she was only dead-bunny-flopped. I hate it when they do that to me.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left] 
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Hi to my big sister Nyx, I've learned to escape out of the cage and I love running around the room all night! Sometimes I hang out next to Auntie Pudges cage, she's really nice. I was called bunny number 1, now they call me Houdini! The slaves said theyhad calledyou Houdini too!


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx is so proud of Houdini when I told her about her little sister. Of course, Nyx's name is Nyx Houdini Walters-Flint. So she is glad to share her middle name.

Meanwhile - I'm feeling like a major failure at this moment in time. Its a long story - deals with several different things - like for example - letting Nyx's babies play too long with the older litter and not realizing that boy bits had dropped....not sure yet if we have pregnant does or not....but Remy definitely has his boy bits...

In addition - I'm going crazy trying to wait it out and see if the holland lops are pregnant...I think Cindy is but I can't palpate worth beans.

In addition - we've been letting the latest batch of babies play on the floor - and last night when I put them back in with Athena - she attacked them. REALLY attacked them - fur flew a bit. So I did the only "Vanilla on the nose and babies" trick - she still attacked them.

Tried again this morning....no go. She doesn't want them near her although she's got a lot of milk....and she's extremely sad and begging me for pets. Its like she knows she drove them away but isn't willing to take them back. I've contacted Arlene, the animal communicator to help me work with her- in the meantime - they're in with Harmony and her four. The boy she was fostering I'm not so worried about - he was ready to take on his mama and thump at her - but now the little girl is skittish of EVERYTHING...except her brother. I am going to need to work with her - right now she's even scared of me cause I had to grab her quickly to keep her from getting hurt and she screamed.

I'm definitely going to move Athena to a new cage today - right near my desk (she's currently asking the dog to groom her by putting her head under Millie's chin). She's also shaking her tail and I suspect she is wanting to breed.

I figure if she's in a new cage - she might be more likely to take the kits back - and if not - at least she won't have to see them in with Harmony.

So much more to share....yet just...no time - or can't pull my thoughts together. 

I may try to write more later....oh - I do think Nyx is pregnant. YEAH! I love Nyx babies.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Nyx is so proud of Houdini when I told her about her little sister. Of course, Nyx's name is Nyx Houdini Walters-Flint. So she is glad to share her middle name.
> 
> I may try to write more later....oh - I do think Nyx is pregnant. YEAH! I love Nyx babies.



That's a BIGGG name! But, I guess she is growing up to be a BIGGG bunneh! lol

Yay!! More babies!!

Regarding the Bad Bunny Mama feeling: Some days are just like that, aren't they? :hug:. I hope everything works out with Harmony. Poor thing! Maybe she's feeling a little "claustrophobic". I know does can be so cage-aggressive at times. I wonder if you could encourage them to turn to each other for comfort, by putting her and the babies in a strange place, together. Maybe you could layer several blankets or old towels on one of the beds, and put them all up there for some supervised interaction? Or just anyplace that none of them would feel completely at ease.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Nyx is so proud of Houdini when I told her about her little sister. Of course, Nyx's name is Nyx Houdini Walters-Flint. So she is glad to share her middle name.
> 
> I may try to write more later....oh - I do think Nyx is pregnant. YEAH! I love Nyx babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a BIGGG name! But, I guess she is growing up to be a BIGGG bunneh! lol
> 
> Yay!! More babies!!
> 
> Regarding the Bad Bunny Mama feeling: Some days are just like that, aren't they? :hug:. I hope everything works out with Harmony. Poor thing! Maybe she's feeling a little "claustrophobic". I know does can be so cage-aggressive at times. I wonder if you could encourage them to turn to each other for comfort, by putting her and the babies in a strange place, together. *Maybe you could layer several blankets or old towels on one of the beds, and put them all up there for some supervised interaction? Or just anyplace that none of them would feel completely at ease.*
Click to expand...

Well it can't be in my room due to Zeus....who is very jealous and will attack any other bunnies that come in.

I'm noticing that she is VERY VERY interested in breeding and is laying by a buck's cage (who I would never breed her with). I honestly wonder if I bred her - if it would settle her down...but I hate to do that.

She's in great condition - show condition even (for her). But to breed her again...while the litter she's been fostering is only 4 weeks old?

I don't know. I'm gonna try to figure this out.

I'm just happy right now that Nyx and Sophia will lay down together....(I am sure it didn't help that her babies came back to her smelling like Auntie Nyx and Auntie Sophia and Auntie Annie and Auntie Lily, etc).


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Baby lops baby lops baby lops! Maybe if I keep saying it it will happen. Also yay for pregnant Nyx! And I hope Athena takes her babies back. Poor babies. That must have been scary and Athena can't be too happy either.


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Baby lops baby lops baby lops! Maybe if I keep saying it it will happen. Also yay for pregnant Nyx! *And I hope Athena takes her babies back.* Poor babies. That must have been scary and Athena can't be too happy either.


Harmony now has all six babies and they will stay with her.

Athena is thrilled to be single again. After showing me during her playtime what she was wanting desperately by mounting the female dogs - several times - she spent some quality time with Big Jake. 

Then she started braiding some hay so she could make a homemade cigarette....and cuddled up next to Jake....who she did not want to leave.

She is now living in a cage right next to my desk....and is acting like she is very PROUD of her actions and her new found freedom. 

In fact - I swear she's preening....cause she got what she wanted....BRED!


----------



## TinysMom

Need to run Art to work and then work myself today...but for those who are my facebook friends - I shared some photos from babies playing outside yesterday on there.

I'll try to upload them here later today when I have more time...including the one of Cindy in the oatmeal container...its cute.


----------



## myLoki

Peg! I finally posted a couple of Loki/Lily pics!!

t.


----------



## TinysMom

*myLoki wrote: *


> Peg! I finally posted a couple of Loki/Lily pics!!
> 
> t.



WOO HOO! Now to go find them....gotta love that duo.


----------



## TinysMom

Update coming later this weekend...but for now....in honor of our new GAS POWERED....2500 PSI....Briggs & Stratton Pressure washer...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKnFF9THSBU[/ame]


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Of course the does that "could" be pregnant wait until I leave town to get "broody"....

ARG


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Which does are you talking about specifically? Lop eared ones, perhaps? You know I'm going to hound you to death for baby lop photos once they pop out. Where are you going?


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Which does are you talking about specifically? Lop eared ones, perhaps? You know I'm going to hound you to death for baby lop photos once they pop out. Where are you going?


We went out of town Sat/Sun to Eric's. Fortunately -the hollands didn't pop - but they're due fairly soon. Nyx is due soon too I hope (long story) and we had another doe or two that might be pregnant...but that is a different story.


----------



## TinysMom

Hope you enjoy the video...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Those are such cute giant babies! Thanks for posting the video! And of course I was awwing over the lop in the background. Is that Sassy or Sheri?


----------



## TinysMom

BABIES!!!!!

FOUR holland lop babies from Cindy - very tiny....sorta concerned.

She didn't pull fur or make a nest....

pictures coming soon.


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## SnowyShiloh

BABIEEEES! This is exactly what I needed! I hope they aren't too tiny and Cindy is a good mama, I can't bear anymore dead babies  When will you be able to tell what kind of spots they'll have? Should they all be tort/broken tort?


----------



## TinysMom

Three are brokens for sure - can't tell 100% on the smallest one (yet) - it looks like they're going to have their mama's blanket pattern....which I love.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Do you think they'll be okay? So exciting! Wonder if the other girls will have babies in the next couple days!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Congratulations! I am looking forward to seeing them grow up.

I love the video, so cute!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm excited - yet a bit upset at Cindy. She didn't nest, etc. - so I'm glad I found them when I did - she kept looking at me as if to say, "Come here....come on....I found something I gotta show you in my cage...". I finally figured out she wanted me to see something...

She's a bit antsy right now cause she doesn't have the kits - we're getting her cage baby proofed better after seeing how small these babes are....she'll have them back (with a bit of Nyx fur) in a few minutes. 

Nyx is due soon too and she was shedding so much the other day when Robin picked her up to put her back in her cage that she said Nyx gave her a "chest wig".....


----------



## TinysMom

Did I mention I can feel Nyx's kits kicking? I can hardly wait till we have more "Nyx Bits" as Robin puts it...


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Do you think they'll be okay? So exciting! Wonder if the other girls will have babies in the next couple days!


Right now - with this being a first litter for Cindy and looking at the babies I'd say two have a good chance - the third one has a fairly good chance and the tiny one - while I Don't think it is a peanut - has slim to none chance - it is like 1/3 the size of its littermates and I usually don't see them make it when they're this small. I once had a litter of lionheads where all four or six or whatever were like this - and they all died within a day or so.

Of course I'm already halfway attached to that one....just cause it is so small and so cute when it opens its mouth. But it doesn't seem to have as good nursing instincts as the other ones.

Cindy has jumped in the nestbox a few times and I think she's nursed them a bit....no ping pong tummies - but definitely looking a bit ore "comfortable". 

Since I've had about 90 minutes sleep since 7 pm last night....Robin is pulling duty tonight to check on everyone...

G'night...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Did you get some good sleep? Also the chest wig made me laugh so hard, I needed a laugh  I had to tell Paul about the chest wig and he thinks it's hilarious too. Give Robin a hug for me for being awesome and brightening my day!

How are the little soon to be loppy eared bunlings today? I can't wait to watch them grow up! As cute as all baby bunnies are, there is something absolutely irresistible about baby lops. They get wayyyyy more than their fair share of The Adorable. And I can't help but wonder if maybe... just mayyyybe... my name isn't stamped on one of those babies! You should go check if one of the babies has "SHILOH" written on its butt.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Did I mention I can feel Nyx's kits kicking? I can hardly wait till we have more "Nyx Bits" as Robin puts it...




:inlove: Aww, baby bunny kicks...how awesome is that?! 

I just hope that doesn't mean that she is SO FULL of babies this time...what's a good round number? 8? Let's pray for 8!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Any bunny updates?


----------



## TinysMom

About to head to bed - even though Sassy has me wondering if she's going to deliver tonight. Its not so much any one thing she's doing...just her attitude.

Cindy has been feeding her babies - the smallest one is still alive (shock) and I did try to give it a bit of supplement today. I hate to say this - but I will try to supplement once or twice a day - but after my experience with Annie Oakley...I'm not sure that I am wanting him/her to pull through if there are going to be issues later on.

But then I remember Cyrano....

Anyway - the babies are looking cute. There are one or two there who I think have a really good chance of making it - I'm just so nervous because these guys are so TINY compared to flemish.

Nyx is grumpy - not exactly sure of her due date since she wasn't overly cooperative so she lived with Hermes for several days.

I may have more updates in the morning....but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## fuzz16

their so cute, cant wait to see them older. hopefully the two pull through just fine.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - we lost the smallest one today. Its ok - I knew it was going to happen.

BUT - sometime tonight between 6:30 pm and 9:30 pm....we had "Nyx-bits" born....

I begged her to have a smaller litter this time - to please think of mommy and the food bill and stuff. She gave me kisses and stuff.

Her idea of a smaller litter is...


SEVEN...

Oh well - time to go remortgage the house for the feed bill that will be coming! 

Pictures to come soon. Those on facebook may see them faster since I tend to upload there first. I'm going to do a shot tonight for sure of the two litters together - you're gonna be shocked at the size difference between 2 day old Holland Lops and newborn flemmies.


----------



## TinysMom

I hope this link works - I'm tired..

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2067895&id=1256253569&l=644fad8650


----------



## mistyjr

Yay!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yay!!! BABIES! No wonder Nxy was Miss Grumpypants.

Seven...well, that IS more reasonable than 13. 

Sweetie's first litter (The Surprise Litter) had 6. Then the second litter - Nyx's - had 5 (1 stillborn)...and3 this time around. So, see? The numbers go down, lol.

Maybe it's my fault? I said 8 was a nice round number. It is...but maybe more than you really wanted. That's okay though...you will have more "specimens" to choose for show and breeding. 

Hard to tell in all the pictures, but I didn't see any that looked way smaller than the others...hope that means everybun is healthy. ray:

And they are so huge next to Cindy's babies! No wonder you thought the Lops looked so tiny. :wink It will be fun to watch them grow together, with the size differences. 

:stork: CONGRATULATIONS NYX!! AND PEGGY!! arty:


----------



## TinysMom

I haven't looked at them too closely - but based on the size of one's head - it is DEFINITELY a buck...and it made me smile to see just how big it was compared to the others. (Now watch it prove me wrong and be a doe).


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I haven't looked at them too closely - but based on the size of one's head - it is DEFINITELY a buck...and it made me smile to see just how big it was compared to the others. (Now watch it prove me wrong and be a doe).




:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Okay, they're all cute, and the Flemmies are huge! But the baby lops have my heart. Surprising no one. I can't wait until they get fur!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Baby update perhaps?


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Baby update perhaps?


I'll do a short update before I head out the door for mystery shops.

No new hollands yet - but I need to go back through my notes and reread when I bred them. 

Cindy isn't being a great mom - she does feed them but she hasn't pulled fur - they keep getting separated or out of the nestbox when she jumps out - and I expect to lose them anytime just cause I wouldn't be surprised if that is what happens with this litter since I wanted it to so much.

Nyx's seven are doing ok I think - I took a quick peek.

Really right now is not a good time for me or baby updates. I'm having a hard time wanting ANY babies at all...partly from your losses of your babies - plus losing Montana - plus losing two that we lost this week that I haven't shared about.

I just don't want to attach to anything right now. While I don't really wish they'd all just pass away and be gone - I'm so tired of hurting that I just wish we didn't have them now after all.

I guess my heart is too broken from so many losses in such a short time....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm sorry, Peg  I understand what you mean about wishing they would be gone so you don't have to go through the heartache. In some ways I'm relieved that my 3 sick baby birds are gone because I don't have to worry about if they'll make it or not or if they're suffering too much or how hungry they feel. At the same time I miss them terribly and looking at pictures of other baby birds their ages (but not Phoenix for some reason) makes me cry because it's so unfair.

Don't feel like you need to update if it makes you uncomfortable. For me, baby updates are nice because yay happy new babies, but I understand it's different for you since you're the one there caring for them and attaching to them.


----------



## TinysMom

I think I'll feel better once this weekend is over. 

This is the weekend of my mom-in-love's memorial service - and I feel bad we're not gonna be there. I know she'd understand...but I miss her so much.

When you add the renewed feeling of the loss of her - to the fact that this week I lost U.B. (the last of Miss Bea's line that I had), Marcus (one of my first herd bucks), Annie Oakley (from last week was it?), Montana (who I halfway hoped would wind up here eventually even though I knew she was really bonded to Ali), plus the losses of your baby birds which I was watching so closely and hoping to see them grow up....

....and add to that the raging hormones of a woman who's going through the change of life but feels permamently stuck on "half-changling" or something..

Well - its just a lot to handle. 

I think once Cindy's babies are older and have more fur and have made it to the "open eye" stage - I'll feel better. I forgot how small the dwarf breeds can be - and somehow that feels more nervewracking than Nyx's litter.

Going out today to take photos of Zeus with the new camera was a help...and Art & I have a project this weekend in the bedroom (NO...NOT THAT...he had us buy a new comforter, 2 new sheet sets, new queen size pillows, etc - so that we can "Freshen up" our bedroom and make it more attractive.). I also bought two boxes 12' X 12' to fill with books and then send to Ali (book rate) since she and I like some of the same things.

Anyway - I guess that is about it for now - I have three mystery shop reports to turn in by midnight.


----------



## TinysMom

Well...I saw it coming - we lost another Holland baby. 

Here are photos of the two remaining - too wiped out to post them to photobucket right now.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2067994&id=1256253569&l=419c2d6b86


----------



## fuzz16

): im sorry you lost the two

have fun redecorating


----------



## TinysMom

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2068036&id=1256253569&l=0da675e5da

Uncropped photos from today - I will be working with some of them on photobucket later today...hopefully - to crop them.


----------



## TinysMom

Playing around for new contest...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Haha, those pictures are too funny!


----------



## TinysMom

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2068074&id=1256253569&l=8a84dbab73


----------



## TinysMom

I'm too tired to crop my sunset photos - but here are some photos from today at a petting zoo..


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Adorable babys! Grandpa Titan and Grandma Sweetie are thrilled and Aunts Houdini, Honey Bun and Licorice are too.


----------



## TinysMom

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

I give up....this is it. I think I'm at wits end.

One of Cindy's babies made it out of the cage last night onto the floor and it looks like it damaged itself (the solid tort). The kind thing would probably be to put it down...but I can't. I mean...what if it doe make it?

Meanwhile- NONE of the babies have been fed in probably 24-36 hours (although Nyx's kids did pee on me on Saturday when I went to take photos).

I just got done working on formula feeding the two hollands and Nyx's litter.

On top of that (I'm on Art's laptop) - it looks like my computer has died - big time. Last week I would've had the money. (I still have some - but not as much). I may also have lost all of my documents I'd recently stored on the hard drive - Art is working to see if he can get them off - many were e-books I'd purchased and not yet backed up - along with iTunes shows, etc.

Mind you - Art just set up a 1 plus terrabyte networking setup last week for us to save stuff on and all be able to access.

I give up...I just give up.

If you don't see me on here for a while...I'll be back. But right now - I don't have the heart to be here - or to try and save baby bunnies (only to lose them at 3 months of age)....etc.


----------



## fuzz16

dont push yourself to hard. no reason to stress so bad that you see the rabbits as more of a chore than enjoyment....


----------



## mistyjr

:hug1 Hugs to you! I hope everything will turn out okay.. I will keep you in my thoughts like I always do. :hugsquish:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, Peg, I'm so sorry  Everything happens at once, doesn't it?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am sorry things aren't going right at the moment, we are all here for you Peg, feel to call if you wan't to talk. Karen and I are always available.

:hug:Hug for you ray:and we will pray that things will get better.


----------



## TinysMom

Karen's call came at the perfect time today....at first I almost didn't answer it cause I didn't recognize the area code...then she said her full name and it threw me...and then she talked about how her "friend" had posted and was hurting and the tears came....and came...and came.

Poor Karen - probably didn't call for that reason.

But I was so stressed and so upset - I couldsn't let the tears come for some reason. Hearing her voice -knowing she cared - just hit the "release" button....

I feel so very blessed to have made some great friends here on RO - that not only share interests in rabbits - but are also my dear friends....so many of y'all are like that - and whenever anyone reaches out - whether by pm or phone call or email or whatever - it means a lot.


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY! Thanks Karen.


----------



## wabbitmom12

We all have those days, don't we? I'm just glad I was sitting right at my computer when Peg posted. I could feel her frustration and sadness, and knew she needed to hear from a friend.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I feel at the end of my rope...this is what led me to get out of breeding in the first place.

We lost the final holland lop baby (and it was so darn cute) - mama just wasn't doing her job and though I tried...I just wasn't able to save it.

We also lost two flemish giants. 

I'm going to bed to cover my head and cry....and cry....and cry.

Then - I'll get up tomorrow - pick myself up by the bootstraps and start asking myself if I really want to do this.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'm terribly sorry. Poor baby bunnies and poor you  Now that I have had a small taste of what breeding (and losing precious babies) is like, I can't imagine how you and other loving breeders do it.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:tears2: I don't know what to say, except, I'm so sorry. 

The babies are at peace...I hope their human Mama can find the same. Tiny is showing them all around, I'm sure.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :tears2: I don't know what to say, except, I'm so sorry.
> 
> The babies are at peace...I hope their human Mama can find the same. *Tiny is showing them all around, I'm sure.*


Thanks for that - I know he LOVED the little babies....he got one more overnight - we're down to four flemish giant babies now.

As I type this - Cindy is grooming the babies and thinking about nursing them for me....


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> :tears2: I don't know what to say, except, I'm so sorry.
> 
> The babies are at peace...I hope their human Mama can find the same. *Tiny is showing them all around, I'm sure.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that - I know he LOVED the little babies....he got one more overnight - we're down to four flemish giant babies now.
> 
> As I type this - Cindy is grooming the babies and thinking about nursing them for me....
Click to expand...



:sad: I'm sorry.

I hope it works out with Cindy...she has milk still, I assume?


----------



## fuzz16

things always have a way of workin out....i think your bein really strong right now i wouldnt be able to handle it


----------



## TinysMom

We are down to three flemish giant kits right now....the holland girls haven't given birth. 

I'm tired and discouraged and I find myself asking the question of WHY am I doing this? Should I have done this? (Hint: No one will be rehomed no matter what I decide).

Its hard going from 4 holland lops and 7 flemish babies - down to now 3 flemish babies that I'm not sure will make it. Every day I dread to check the nestbox - every time I go near I just want to avoid it....

Been there / done that before with the lionheads....its part of why I got out.

Fortunately - at this time - the mamas seem to be doing ok.

Well - Robin's early birthday present just arrived (Kindle from Amazon - the smaller/less expensive one). I need to let her use the computer to set up her kindle account since I used my amazon account to order it.

Plus I gotta get away from hearing the "eehs" every so often....


----------



## TinysMom

Heading to bed after I feed the last four bunnies....five when you count Zeus.

So far two flemish babies are still alive but I do not expect them to make it through the night.

I have a lot to think about and share - chatting with Ali tonight really helped me understand a lot though. Five years ago, when I started breeding - I made certain promises to myself...but back then I was so ... inexperienced about some things. There are things I've learned since then which help me make decisions I make now - that I couldn't have lived with back then.

So I've been feeling very "untrue" to myself for some things - bunny related.

But alas - I have to head to bed so I can work early tomorrow morning....more later...I promise.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:yawn: You will probably feel a little better tomorrow. A good night's rest can only help.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awww only 2 Flemmie babies left  I'm so sorry


----------



## TinysMom

One left - and we'll be losing it.


----------



## TinysMom

I posted this on facebook about an hour ago in response to someone who suggested disinfecting everything...that perhaps there was a virus or something. I hope it helps explain to everyone where I'm at..

~~~~

Thanks Holly - I actually just disinfected a ton of stuff before the kits were born. In Cindy's case - she was a lousy mom - I knew at birth two of the kits probably wouldn't make it. The third one came out of the nestbox attached to her (I guess) and fell 3 feet onto the floor through a teeny tiny space in her cage...and its head got all swollen... See More...and the fourth one...I just couldn't keep it warm enough I guess. Cindy was peeing all over her kits no matter what I tried doing.

Nyx's milk never came in. I was using a formula recipe by Dana Krempels that had worked before - but was out of KMR at first and when I grabbed it at the store - didn't realize I had Hartz's version ... BIG MISTAKE. I really think that something in their formulation killed the kits. I was stimulating them to pee and poop, etc. - but the poop as they died was really strange looking. 

We lost one more during the night and we'll probably lose this last one too.

Its been very discouraging and really made me question myself about breeding, etc. But the fact of the matter is....at least for me - I have a higher mortality rate with the dwarf breeds - so I'm not surprised that two out of the four died...and in Nyx's cage....it was ...well I didn't diagnose it at first because they were a good size and had peed on Saturday - but when I got to looking at Nyx later on I saw she had not pulled fur near most of her nipples and that she had no milk in them.

I am currently reminding myself of the fact that breeding is not all fun and it isn't always filled with full nestboxes. Sometimes things happen that we just can't control. 

For instance - I have chicken mesh wire around Cindy's cage except for a teeny tiny spot under her door. The fact that a baby got out of the nestbox (it had to have been attached to a nipple plus it was fat) and then made it to that tiny spot and fell onto the tile floor...what are the odds?

Last night I finally came to a sense of peace that I've done all I can - that yeah - I made a mistake by using the Hartz version of the KMR ... I normally only use a different brand...but that sometimes - I think stuff like this "just happens" and I can't take it personally.

I've decided to learn what I can from it. For instance - make sure every spot of the cage is covered with the wire - leave NOTHING to chance. Make sure I have the CORRECT ingredients on hand for the formula before nursing.

I have two other does that I believe are pregnant - I'd meant to have them pregnant before Cindy but wound up breeding her first and then forgot to breed them for about a week (well - tried but they didn't take). If they'd had their babies first - there is a good chance I might have saved some of Cindy's litter.

So there is stuff in this that I can learn from and grow.

I am asking myself still "Should I give up on breeding?". It isn't that I believe breeding is wrong...it is - am I strong enough to do it and not let things like this eat away at me.


----------



## Nela

You know Peg, you are a highly respected woman. I can imagine it must be tough having to deal with those things. However, I do not think you should give up. I think those buns are loved all their lives, no matter how short it may be. That's a lot more than what most buns get. Not only that, but everything you learn, you pass on. You may think it's hopeless, but you've taught and helped out so many other breeders (and general bunny owners too) through your own personal experiences with breeding. 

You cannot control life, but you can help improve the quality of life. I think that is exactly what you are doing.

:bouquet:


----------



## TinysMom

Thank you for your kind words Nela.....I think a lot of it comes down to this...

When I first started breeding - I bought from a breeder who found it somewhat "easy" to cull rabbits. I remember falling in love with a rabbit who was reaching through the bars to play with my clothes and get my attention. She checked him and realized he had bad teeth - and when I asked - she basically stated (finally) that her husband was just going to take him out back and "put him down" ...I'm not stating it as graphically as she did cause it gave me nightmares for weeks. 

At that point- I told Art that if it ever got to the point that I could talk about putting a rabbit down like that...or do as some breeders do and "cull" from the nestbox for type, etc - that I needed to get out of rabbits ASAP and he needed to make sure I do so.

Basically - I came to the point that I was going to "fight for life" no matter what.

Well - five years later - here I am - and to be honest with you - I am NOT fighting for the life of Nyx's litter. I also didn't fight for Cindy's two that possibly were peanuts and after the one fell out of her cage and got hurt - I didn't fight for it either.

Why not fight? For one thing - I am physically and emotionally exhausted when it comes to the rabbits. I have been through so much with them - I just can't take any more right now.

But also - I've seen the "results" now of fighting to save a life - for instance - Annie Oakley. I am convinced that there was something going on that is why she died at 6 months of age.

Yes - I had those 6 months with her - and yes - I had those few weeks with Cyrano (and they were priceless). 

But I just can't take another loss like that right now - and Nyx's litter is so far behind the 8 ball as some folks would call it- that I just can't bring myself to fight a no-win battle. Its not worth it. I feel like it would be better to let them pass (and learn from the situation) than it is to try to hold on when all it does is kill me inside and extend the life of the babies by a few hours. If they were eating solids yet or if their mama was feeding them at all - I would try to save them. But I'm just not sure that formula feeding them totally is the best thing - especially with what I shared in my last post.

So I feel like I'm not being true to what I believe - but as Ali and I talked last night - she helped me realize that what I believed back then - has changed somewhat based upon what I have experienced. My eyes have been opened to a lot of things.

For example - (Sorry folks - difficult topic coming up) - if I have a litter born that is obviously wrong (Max Factor kits ) - I will cull them without thinking twice about it. (I will only cull the ones that are obviously Max Factor babies with the deformities, etc).

Five years ago - I might have tried to save them.

Anyway - part of me feels like I'm letting the rabbits down - but part of me says that I am doing what I can do....because it is what is the best thing in the long run.

I hope that explains some of my struggles.

In addition - when I look back on the last few weeks - it seems like since Calypso passed it has been one thing after another. First Calypso....then Annie (that still hurts a lot because she was SOOO loving) - then Montana who wasn't mine - but who I loved - and then some of our older bunnies I haven't shared about - like UB (Ugly Bunny) who was the last of Miss Bea's lines.....and Marcus...my first shaded herd buck who could always "get it done" if no one else could when it came to breeding.

Its been a lot to face - but I remind myself - I open myself up to this pain by choosing to have so many bunnies and by choosing to breed.

I thought breeding would be all sunshine, roses and full nestboxes. 

HA HA HA.

Sometimes - life just happens and instead of standing there looking around me and crying, "WHY?" ..... I'm going to look around and say, "WHY NOT?"

Why do I think I SHOULD have it easy? 

As I shared on my facebook status a few minutes ago - something I wrote in my Bible years ago...

God is more interested in our HOLINESS than He is our Happiness. We tend to get upset with Him because we are more interested in our Happiness than our Holiness.​All that has happened lately has driven me to my knees - to question God - to question what I believe and what I know...

and I've come to the conclusion that God is still God - He's still on the throne - He hasn't been telling me to "give up" but instead...to "stand firm".

At this point in time - as Lily is nudging me for pets while I type...I believe I am supposed to be breeding.

So I'm gonna take all this junk - learn from it what I can - and then "forget" it - to remove the pain and keep the lessons.

Its' all I can do.
​


----------



## wabbitmom12

:hug: I am so proud of you for persevering through trials! They stink, and then we have to get back up again and brush ourselves off (those are the hardest parts, I think.)

Holiness...not happiness. Couldn't have said it better myself!

Here is my prayer for you today, borrowed from our friend Paul the Apostle:

May God, who is able to give us peace beyond our understanding, guard your heart and mind through Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Nela

It's easy to start in fully optimistic and thinking you can save them all and the best thing to do is fight for them. However, as you have realized, sometimes the best thing to do is not to fight. Maybe reducing your herd to where you would have fewer litters would help you in some way. (I don't remember how many you are at) I'm just saying maybe spreading out the time between litters and also giving you a bit of a rest without stopping might be good for you. In any case, it's hard to enjoy rabbits so much when you've had such significant losses. They are fragile creatures and unfortunately, they often break our hearts. :expressionless


----------



## TinysMom

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Now that it is finally getting HOT...like HOT HOT HOT...

The window a/c in the rabbitry died. Either that - or the wiring is shot - not sure which yet.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

What terrible timing  How are you keeping the buns cool?


----------



## Nela

Awww Peg :hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> What terrible timing  How are you keeping the buns cool?


I have some water bottles in the freezer and I'm staying home from work today so I can go around and spritz them with cold water every half hour or hour or so.

Art works till 2 pm - then he's going to come home and take back a huge a/c I'd bought (only to find out it needed higher voltage than what we had in the room)...we were gonna save it for the bunny barn but we need the $$$$ to replace their current a/c.

All of the flemmie girls that will get along are out running around here . Sophia has parked herself BEHIND the fan (should be in front if you ask me)....

What really bugs me is that the girls will all HUDDLE TOGETHER and nap just as close together as they can when it comes to snuggling up.

It is already 77 degrees and is supposed to hit 96 today and with all the rain and flooding we've had - the humidity is horrid. 

I also have a watermelon I can cut up around noon and give everyone a small piece of.


----------



## fuzz16

will anybun lay on cold wateer bottles? 

i know with chickens wed wrap them up ina cloth and set them in cages to keep them cool


----------



## mistyjr

What about using a Fan?? I have to use one too put on my Wooly doe if she doesnt have the fan her nose starts to bleed from the heat.


----------



## TinysMom

Art will be home in a little over an hour and he's going to take the big a/c we bought (which we wound up not being able to use and we were gonna keep it for the bunny barn) to Home Depot - so we can get a 12000 BTU one for the rabbitry.

So far - everyone seems fine. Some like being spritzed with cold water - others don't. Some like frozen water bottles - others don't.

The thing is - even how hot it is - they all sleep HUDDLED TOGETHER - or laying on my foot and giving me kisses (Lily Langtree).


----------



## TinysMom

Time for some updates...

*Babies:* All passed away - not sure if the holland girls are due or not because I realized that I bred them several days after Cindy (but misplaced the paper I wrote the date on).

Athena appears to be "with baby" again...or "with babies". I just moved her up to a top cage and she's so much happier now - very affectionate. I really don't want to breed my does a lot - but she is one that is a "natural" mother and seems to be very unhappy if she isn't pregnant or having kits. I'm going to give her one more year to be a mom...and then I'm neutering her and retiring her. 

*Camera: *I was able to get some good pictures but I'm too tired/lazy to post them right now. Today my filter set came for the lenses plus the +1, +2, etc. (four lenses - the largest size is +10) for close-up shots I think. 

I also got the dummies book for my camera. Can I now get the dummies book for the dummies book? Even at this level - its still somewhat above me. 

BUT - I sure am having fun using it in various modes like sports, etc.

*My Computer: *I think we saved everything off the hard drives - now I need a new motherboard and operating system. I think that is all - I think the hard drives can be reformatted to work. If that is it....then maybe we can do that this weekend.

Wow - just got done talking to Art - looks like all I need is the operating system. (I'm so gonna miss my Windows XP). Oh well...

And finally

*AIR CONDITIONER - *The bunnies have a/c again in the rabbitry...I think they all rose up to call Art "blessed daddy" for getting it set up for them. That is of course - the ones who didn't flick him off for having to move their cage to get to the a/c.

Its cooler in the living room already.

WOO HOO.

Guess that is it for now.


----------



## TinysMom

No photos but a couple of short stories..

With my computer having died - Art was trying to get to my desk a lot and some stuff wound up on the floor (you know that motto..."Any Flat Surface Deserves a Pile of Its Own"? I live by it)...

One of the things that wound up on the floor (apparently it fell) was a box of business size envelopes...and three or four fell out onto the floor.

I don't know what she had in mind - but this morning I caught Nyx scurrying off withone of the envelopes. I didn't think much of it...till a few minutes later I heard her under my desk and peeked to see what she was doing.

She was grabbing a pen to take off into the rabbitry too.

I "rescued" the envelope and pen from her....and I'm hiding the stamps. Only God knows what that gal would do with pen and paper...I don't want to think about it.

Then this afternoon we were at the commissary on base and I saw a package of dog toys and I got it for the dogs. But Art saw it and thought it had a stuffy toy in it (maybe it is) and thought it was for the rabbits...specifically some of the bucks who need to get their frustrations out.

SO he asks me which rabbit I'm giving it to - and points to thesqueaky toy inside and suddenly I'm laying so hard I have to stop and catch my breath - because I picture Hermes mounting it continually and it going, "Squeak, squeak, squeak..." while the other bucks start thumping.

Now I don't know WHO to give the toys to...


----------



## TinysMom

WOW - I just realized that Harmony's babies are 8 weeks old tomorrow....


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> No photos but a couple of short stories..
> 
> I don't know what she had in mind - but this morning I caught Nyx scurrying off withÂ one of the envelopes.Â  I didn't think much of it...till a few minutes later I heard her under my desk and peeked to see what she was doing.
> 
> She was grabbing a pen to take off into the rabbitry too.
> 
> I "rescued" the envelope and pen from her....and I'm hiding the stamps.Â  Only God knows what that gal would do with pen and paper...I don't want to think about it.
> 
> Â



:laugh:

Btw, you sound like you are feeling a little bit better - I'm glad for that.


----------



## TinysMom

We have a NEW bunny.....it is going to be a hus-bun for Truly. Still trying to decide on a name....


----------



## TinysMom

We just checked out Harmony's kits - we have THREE girls and THREE boys.

I like two of the boys and two of the girls ....the third girl is nice - but has a narrower face so far.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I thought I'd take some time and write a short update just about my life in general....nothing major. Really no need to reply even....but I'm just sorta musing.

This has been a hard hard week for me. Its been hot and stressful with babies dying and it seems like so many things have been happening lately which are bringing out from inside of me - things that I do not like. I've gotten angry easier than usual - and I've gotten my feelings hurt easier than usual. 

Part of it was due to stress I was under - stress of losing babies - stress of the heat - stress of having some major health issues because I was off my blood-pressure meds (I have found them and I'm taking them again).

There were times I said things that I later regretted....and it was tough because while I did send some folks some heartfelt apologies - either they were not acknowledged (and if they were to be acknowledged now - it would be meaningless) or they were criticized and not accepted as they were meant. That really hurt because I am not the type of person who wants to feel I've hurt people - it causes me frustration and pain........and so then I beat myself up over that for a while...and that just made things worse.

The thing is....I should've known that this was going to happen. I'd posted on my Facebook the thought I'd found in an older Bible about how God is more concerned about our holiness than our happiness....and of course - anytime we say something like that - watch out - here comes the testing. (Its like praying for patience and then getting upset when you are given situations in which you NEED to have patience).

Some of you may laugh about this - especially those of you who know me really well. But every once in a while Art gets upset at me and decides to give me the silent treatment. (It usually happens in the morning before he goes to work and when he comes home from work - he has forgotten about it).

Well...it happened yesterday morning...only this time - I was not going to let him get away with it.

So when I picked him up from work - I didn't speak to him....at all. He spoke to me and I nodded my head and put the car in gear. I had determined that I was not going to speak to him for all weekend - or at least all evening - or at least for the drive home.

But I wanted to stop at the commissary to get some subs that we hadn't had in a while...and some cheap dog food. 

So I wound up asking him how he wanted his sub....and we wound up talking in the commissary.

Basically - I couldn't treat him that way for even TEN minutes - almost not even FIVE minutes.

I don't have it in me.

I hate fighting - I hate confrontation - I hate any sort of argument. 

Oh well...it worked out well - he said he never realized just how hard it was to be treated that way....(even though I kept apologizing for doing it - and he kept saying, "stop it...I'm the one who should be apologizing for doing it first..").

And I don't know what I'm sharing all that here - except to say ... its been a really rough week. I wound up letting go of people I felt were friends - I found myself distrusting other people - and I hate changes in my life like that.

But I think I'm better off. 

I'm also trying to back away from some things (maybe not time-wise - but as far as my connection to those things on an emotional level) - and spend more time on what is important.

Because when I was thinking about it last night - I realized that there really isn't that much in this life that is that important to me. Certain people - yes. Certain friendships - (very few) - yes. My husband and kids...yes. Bunnies...yes.

But a lot of people and things I thought I should hold dear...just don't really matter when it comes down to it.

Have I confused you yet? Sorry if I have - I don't really know why I'm even sharing this except I think some folks have known I was hurting and confused and it was probably easier to share here than to try to contact each one individually....

Anyway - I'm glad the a/c is working again. I'm glad that I've made some decisions and am not giving as much value to some activities in my life...and that I'm making some changes.

I think it is going to be best for me in the long run.

So maybe this last week - really was MEANT for good - even if it wasn't good. 

It cleaned out a lot of clutter in my life - people - things - and even - yes - real life clutter!


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs* Glad you are feeling better. Sounding strong... Strong enough to get a gecko?


----------



## TinysMom

Don't tempt me....


----------



## JadeIcing

If I thought they would be a good pet for you I would. What about for Robin?


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> If I thought they would be a good pet for you I would. What about for Robin?


beats me.....

Everytime I find one I'd like you tell me 'no' for me.

I guess it would help if I'd stop picking YOURS .... right?


----------



## JadeIcing

Yea that would help. At some point you will make it back here and you can see if you can handle feeding them. If you can than we will find the right one for you.


----------



## TinysMom

I wanna come back there for the ice cream show in Storrs....but I doubt I can afford it this year.

Then again - it would be fun....


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *hugs* Glad you are feeling better. Sounding strong... Strong enough to get a gecko?


I realized tonight that what I am doing - is finally setting some boundaries in my life - to keep me from getting hurt - to keep me from hurting myself, etc.

I'm going to give a sad example here. For years and years I've tried to tirelessly listen to Art with all of his random stuff he loves to share ... movies, tv shows, and on and on the list goes.

I knew how much his mom listening to him meant when he was growing up....and I wanted to be like her.

Only thing was....it was a one-way street. Art had no problems telling me he wasn't willing to watch a tv show with me or a movie with me or whatever...if he didn't want to do it or watch it....it didn't matter about my feelings or about enhancing the relationship by sharing something. He just said, "no...I don't want to watch/listen to this".

He never had any resentment build up - but here I was listening and then resenting that the same courtesy wasn't shown to me.

So today - when he started to tell me about the movie he just went to see with Robin - I basically told him (nicely) - that I wasn't interested and I didn't want to discuss it. I explained that I wasn't being mean - but that I was tired of listening when I couldn't care less and since it wasn't a habit we both shared - I was going to stop doing so.

Now some of you may think I'm wrong for doing this.....but you know what? It was so FREEING to be able to say, "I love you - but since this is a part of our relationship that you don't take part in - and its causing me to resent doing it ...I'm going to stop."

This doesn't mean I'll never listen to him again - but I'm finally allowing myself the freedom to say, "I'm not interested. Sorry.." and move on without getting all this anger, etc. built up inside.

The thing is - I really miss sharing things with him this way - but he does it to the kids too and it has really hurt their relationships with him....he's just very 'me-oriented'.

I can share stuff with Eric and Robin and we do show each other that respect mot of the time unless we're really NOT interested at all. 

Anyway - boundaries. I'm starting to like them. Even if it means placing them around myself!


----------



## TinysMom

I hope this explains what I'm trying to say...

http://www.boundariesinmarriage.net/


----------



## fuzz16

me and my bf are like that too...we are totally different in a lot of things. i can go on and on about rabbits and sometimes enough is enough for him and he just throws it out there "i dont care", but were good enough to listen...(or pretend to)) most of the time to let eachother talk. 
boundaries are good in every relationship though, i dont think its mean of you to be straight up. its how you feel, and if you cant tell him something like that then theres something wrong with that

i think ill have my bf read this article lol


----------



## TinysMom

I think it boils down to mutual respect - and mutual willingness to do certain things. 

I'm certainly not trying to be mean to Art or shut him out of my life.

However, for years I've "tolerated" this - basically - doing something when he was not willing to do the same. (He's a SUPER GREAT husband in other area - so I don't want y'all to think bad of him).

Resentment was building up inside me - and I needed to do something to let it go.

I think he's going to find he will miss being able to talk to me about anything at any time. And it isn't like I'm doing this to punish him...or anything like that.

I'll listen when I can - when I'm interested - when it feels like its really important. 

But then I'll be able to do it without feeling resentment....because it is something I will WANT to do for our marriage.

I'm also creating boundaries in my mind with some acquaintances and friendships. 

I'm also going to be creating boundaries with my time and activities too....

Like - I'm about to make myself go to bed (yuck) after another post in the rabbitry).


----------



## JadeIcing

I think that is great. I also learned that a lot this week. Going to read that this afternoon.


----------



## TinysMom

Do y'all remember how back on June 19th I shared about Nyx being unhappy and trying to get into Mercury's cage....how I figured I was wrong and she wasn't pregnant since she was trying to get in with him?

Well....I may have news to share later on....all I know is - she's arranged her (new) nestbox the way she likes it when she has litters.


----------



## JadeIcing

Ohhh


----------



## TinysMom

I just went in and loved on Nyx....her fur is so soft right now....and she was like "oh mommy...that feels so good" when I rubbed her nose.

Then she sorta gave me a look like, 'I love you...but please go away and leave me alone for a few minutes...ok?'

I'm a nervous wreck - I so love Nyx....and I'm sure she'll be fine. 

In a way though - I really want her to have babies - and to be successful with them.


----------



## TinysMom

So Robin & I went out late tonight and I decide to buy a new blood pressure monitor because I didn't know where mine was and I haven't been taking my medicine in....weeks.

Well....looks like I best find my bp meds immediately - my blood pressure was 191/110 and the monitor was giving a warning that it is stage 2 hypertension.

I have found five of my pills - gonna look for the boxes with the prescription numbers and call in a refill this week.

No wonder I've been feeling so sick.....and my eyes have been killing me.


----------



## Nela

*Grabs Nerf Bat and glares at Peg* You best get your butt moving with those pills Mrs... :expressionless


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> *Grabs Nerf Bat and glares at Peg* You best get your butt moving with those pills Mrs... :expressionless


What's really scary is to read about level 2 hypertension and realize that you've been living with those symptoms for over a month...

I am horrible at anything that takes more than one or two steps...and in the case of my blood pressure pills - they're not easy to get out of the foil package - and that is if I remember where I put them the last time I had the foil package...

We did find five of them and I'm going to look around later for a box as I'm pretty sure it is in one of about five places....

But yeah - it is scary and it was only when Robin was crying tonight about how she didn't want to lose me and how scary its been for her to see my losing my breath and having pains going up my arm and chest pains and stuff....that I realized how my family was aware of what I was going through and thinking I was mostly hiding.

I took today's pill about 2 minutes ago...I hate them cause I get to visit the bathroom all day long...


----------



## Nela

I can sort of understand how it is. I have found that the best thing for me is to take about 10 mins on a Sunday afternoon and organize the pills for the week. You should get one of those pill boxes like I have... It's one box a day and each box is divided up in parts (morning, lunch, dinner, night) and each box sits nicely in another box. 

I take all my meds with milk since it helps most of my stomach issues related to the pills. I don't know if you've been on them for a long time but I have found that usually, if you take a pill regularly enough, your body adapts and the side effects slowly go away. If they cause you too many problems, maybe your doctor should change the kind. 

Either way, it's very dangerous to have such high blood pressure. I won't get into the could have's and what if's because I think you've already gone down that road and let's just be happy with the 'didn'ts' instead. 

Hope you take it easy and try and stick to the pills please and take care of yourself. For you, for your family, for us, for the bunnies...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm about to head to bed (been up all night after talking to Robin) but I will say that I am also looking into the DASH eating plan which is a much healthier way for me to eat (I love my meats....and its gonna be hard cutting back on them).

I'm going to talk to Art after he gets off work today and go get some "better" groceries to help me eat better...


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I'm up and bawling my eyes out...just finished reading "The Wednesday Letters". I wanted to read it when it first came out - but then read a spoiler about it (don't do that - it can ruin it for you).

Robin pointed it out to me last night while we were out and I decided to go ahead and get it.

The writing...isn't that great. The story?

I found it very moving - but warning: RELIGIOUS THEME...

Anyway - my blood pressure when I got up this am was 160/103 which is still bad...but doing better...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad your getting things sorted out. Peg you just keep on getting sweeter.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am glad your getting things sorted out. Peg you just keep on getting sweeter.


:bigtears:

Dave - I couldn't find an emoticon that expressed what I was feeling when I read your post. It put me into tears...for you to say that.

I feel like I keep on getting meaner and meaner and I don't like myself as I get older.

Realizing now that the headaches and eye strain I've been having for the last month or so....is due to probably very high blood pressure (170/110 and above) ...makes me understand my actions a bit better...but not much.

But - a lot of stuff is getting sorted out.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - time for some (boring) sharing.

First of all - I'm taking my blood pressure pills religiously. I still find that my blood pressure is very high (150 and above) most of the time - unless I lay down and rest. 

Today I was good though when it came to eating. I've decided to use the dash diet (http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/public/heart/hbp/dash/how_make_dash.html) to help me eat better.

I started out with cream of wheat with a bit of cream (my one luxury I'm allowing myself) and strawberries in it. (Thinking about having some more before I go to bed). That was actually more of a lunch really because I got up so late.

Then for supper we had: chicken stir fry (I bought chicken tenderloins that had no flavoring, etc - just the plain old chicken), with asparagus on the side, plus baked potato (mine had a bit of butter and a tiny bit of Colby Jack shredded cheese).

I found myself going, "I miss my burger...I miss my fries...I miss my spaghetti and sausage in the sauce..".

I guess I'd rather miss those things for a while to help me lose weight and get my blood pressure under control - than to miss my sight from doing permanent damage to my eyes.

I've also made some pretty significant breeding decisions. 

First of all - I had been toying with breeding lionlops - those of you who remember Billy Sunny (I still have his sister who is adorable) - may understand why. I used to get lots of requests for them after folks saw him. 

I've decided to not do that.

I also have decided that when it comes to the flemish giants....I am cutting back. I will not use Hermes in breeding anymore (he'll get snipped and be a pet bunny here). I'm not going to use Nyx because I don't want to work with steel and while she gives me cute bunnies ... I need to focus on light gray and she can't give me that since she appears to be a "self-steel".

I was going to take Hermes' daughter Lily back to him - I'm not going to do that now. In fact, I won't use her at all. She's really nice - but if I use her in my light gray program (which I could do) - then I'm looking at rabbits from three lines....the "Athena" line, the "Harmony" line and then the "Sophia" line. As much as I wanted to use Sophia's offspring...and Lily is very pretty - I find that Athena's lines are better than Sophia's. 

We also decided to not do our family trip in 2 weeks due to $$....I will go up to San Antonio with Art that weekend alone and find something to keep me busy (bookstores?) while he goes to his motorcycle training course.

But that will be it - and it will save us some money towards the bunny barn.

Well - guess that is it for now...more to come later probably.


----------



## Nela

Peg, I hope I am not overstepping my bounds, and please forgive me if I do...

Everything you do for the bunnies is great. It's also great to see you pro-active and making decisions and moving forward. My one comment would be in regards to this:

"We also decided to not do our family trip in 2 weeks due to $$....I will go up to San Antonio with Art that weekend alone and find something to keep me busy (bookstores?) while he goes to his motorcycle training course.

But that will be it - and it will save us some money towards the bunny barn."

It's awesome to want to improve the bunny side of things but if you can, maybe you could consider cutting elsewhere to do so. I strongly feel family is the one thing that cannot be replaced and you know when you say 'treasure every moment', do it with your family as well. Has it been a while since you went on a true family trip? With everything that's been going on, maybe it would really have a strong positive impact. Anyway, in my opinion, if you cannot do it now, maybe you should plan a real one in a bit.  Even if the bunny side has to wait a little bit (unless it's something particularly urgent as was the case with air conditioning etc)

Anyway, I wanted to share... I'm not sure why. I just felt I should. I'm glad you are taking your meds. Your pressure is still very high but it sure is an improvement! The diet sounds cool. For myself, I have started with simple adjustments for a start. I have cut out fruit juices which were a major thing for me. I now drink sugar free (or very very low sugar) drinks only which has really helped. Replacing fatter meats for leaner ones (like you can do with your spaghetti) and using wheat pastas... Well, I still have to do a few things but those are things I am working on. I have many health issues, and many many meds. One of those meds is prednisone. So, managing my weight and getting on to a healthier lifestyle is a concern of mine. I may not understand everything you go through, but I know how it is to struggle with certain things and I certainly understand the amount of discipline and willpower it requires. 

Kudos to you for taking action


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> We also decided to not do our family trip in 2 weeks due to $$....I will go up to San Antonio with Art that weekend alone and find something to keep me busy (bookstores?) while he goes to his motorcycle training course.


Karen and I have trips like that too, Walmart in South Bend or Krogers in Goshen, were such hopeless romantics.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> We also decided to not do our family trip in 2 weeks due to $$....I will go up to San Antonio with Art that weekend alone and find something to keep me busy (bookstores?) while he goes to his motorcycle training course.
> 
> 
> 
> Karen and I have trips like that too, Walmart in South Bend or Krogers in Goshen, were such hopeless romantics.
Click to expand...


Hey! You are forgetting all of those memorable trips to Kruse Farm Supply. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

Dontcha love the trips to farm supply stores? Wow...they can be the best...and the most tempting..

"No hon...I don't need a new dress - I got one five years ago - but look at this power washer....I think we could really use that.."


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> Peg, I hope I am not overstepping my bounds, and please forgive me if I do...
> 
> Everything you do for the bunnies is great. It's also great to see you pro-active and making decisions and moving forward. My one comment would be in regards to this:
> 
> "We also decided to not do our family trip in 2 weeks due to $$....I will go up to San Antonio with Art that weekend alone and find something to keep me busy (bookstores?) while he goes to his motorcycle training course.
> 
> But that will be it - and it will save us some money towards the bunny barn."
> 
> It's awesome to want to improve the bunny side of things but if you can, maybe you could consider cutting elsewhere to do so. I strongly feel family is the one thing that cannot be replaced and you know when you say 'treasure every moment', do it with your family as well. *Has it been a while since you went on a true family trip? With everything that's been going on, maybe it would really have a strong positive impact. Anyway, in my opinion, if you cannot do it now, maybe you should plan a real one in a bit. * Even if the bunny side has to wait a little bit (unless it's something particularly urgent as was the case with air conditioning etc)
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to share... I'm not sure why. I just felt I should. I'm glad you are taking your meds. Your pressure is still very high but it sure is an improvement! The diet sounds cool. For myself, I have started with simple adjustments for a start. I have cut out fruit juices which were a major thing for me. I now drink sugar free (or very very low sugar) drinks only which has really helped. Replacing fatter meats for leaner ones (like you can do with your spaghetti) and using wheat pastas... Well, I still have to do a few things but those are things I am working on. I have many health issues, and many many meds. One of those meds is prednisone. So, managing my weight and getting on to a healthier lifestyle is a concern of mine. I may not understand everything you go through, but I know how it is to struggle with certain things and I certainly understand the amount of discipline and willpower it requires.
> 
> Kudos to you for taking action


Nela,

Thanks for caring. Here are how the "facts of life" come down to it though...when we sat down and talked.

When the bunny barn is delivered - we need to a have a certified check in hand for them for approx. $4800. We've added things to the order 3 times and brought the remainder up that high.

As it is - we will probably be postponing receiving the building until early October - I'm not sure.

The trip to San Antonio would have been $200 for the hotel, $200+ for SeaWorld & food for that day (we were gonna do the food passes at SeaWorld - pay one price & eat wherever for free). In addition we would have have food for another day - plus whatever activities we decided upon - plus the gas.

Oh - and the dogs staying at the kennel......another $100.

So we were looking at probably close to $700 (thinking shopping, etc too ) - which we really do NEED for the barn.

In addition, Robin's friend can't get off work to come down and join us - as he has the following weekend off and has asked Robin to go to his family reunion with him. 

So - we all agreed that it was better to postpone the trip to later this year when it is cooler - or early next spring when it will be cool.

We all feel really great about the decision - and Eric knows that now he has a car - if he wants to get together with us - he can come down any weekend and while it isn't a "vacation" - it is still a change of scenery for him since he live in a small town.

As it is - Art doesn't want to go up to San Antonio alone for his bike class - so we're gonna leave Robin here and just Art & I will go up for the weekend. I'm looking at around $100 for hotel plus whatever food we eat - much cheaper than what we'd been planning.

Thanks for caring!


----------



## TinysMom

This was shared on Facebook and it is being passed around by my friends - so I am going to share it here. (It is religious at the end because of the person who wrote it I guess).
[line]

Marriage...A Must Read =100000332543969&p[]=131825800182754]
 MARRIAGE 

When I got home that night as my wife served dinner, I held her hand and said, I've got something to tell you. She sat down and ate quietly. Again I observed the hurt in her eyes. 

Suddenly I didn't know how to open my mouth. But I had to let her know what I was thinking. I want a divorce. I raised the topic calmly. 

She didn't seem to be annoyed by my words, instead she asked me softly, why? 

I avoided her question. This made her angry. She threw away the chopsticks and shouted at me, you are not a man! That night, we didn't talk to each other. She was weeping. I knew she wanted to find out what had happened to our marriage. But I could hardly give her a satisfactory answer; she had lost my heart to Jane. I didn't love her anymore. I just pitied her! 

With a deep sense of guilt, I drafted a divorce agreement which stated that she could own our house, our car, and 30% stake of my company. 

She glanced at it and then tore it into pieces. The woman who had spent ten years of her life with me had become a stranger. I felt sorry for her wasted time, resources and energy but I could not take back what I had said for I loved Jane so dearly. Finally she cried loudly in front of me, which was what I had expected to see. To me her cry was actually a kind of release. The idea of divorce which had obsessed me for several weeks seemed to be firmer and clearer now. 

The next day, I came back home very late and found her writing something at the table. I didn't have supper but went straight to sleep and fell asleep very fast because I was tired after an eventful day with Jane. 

When I woke up, she was still there at the table writing. I just did not care so I turned over and was asleep again. 

In the morning she presented her divorce conditions: she didn't want anything from me, but needed a month's notice before the divorce. She requested that in that one month we both struggle to live as normal a life as possible. Her reasons were simple: our son had his exams in a month's time and she didn't want to disrupt him with our broken marriage. 

This was agreeable to me. But she had something more, she asked me to recall how I had carried her into out bridal room on our wedding day. 

She requested that every day for the month's duration I carry her out of our bedroom to the front door ever morning. I thought she was going crazy. Just to make our last days together bearable I accepted her odd request. 

I told Jane about my wife's divorce conditions. . She laughed loudly and thought it was absurd. No matter what tricks she applies, she has to face the divorce, she said scornfully. 

My wife and I hadn't had any body contact since my divorce intention was explicitly expressed. So when I carried her out on the first day, we both appeared clumsy. Our son clapped behind us, daddy is holding mommy in his arms. His words brought me a sense of pain. From the bedroom to the sitting room, then to the door, I walked over ten meters with her in my arms. She closed her eyes and said softly; don't tell our son about the divorce. I nodded, feeling somewhat upset. I put her down outside 
the door. She went to wait for the bus to work. I drove alone to the office. 

On the second day, both of us acted much more easily. She leaned on my chest. I could smell the fragrance of her blouse. I realized that I hadn't looked at this woman carefully for a long time. I realized she was not young any more. There were fine wrinkles on her face, her hair was graying! Our marriage had taken its toll on her. For a minute I wondered what I had done to her. 

On the fourth day, when I lifted her up, I felt a sense of intimacy returning. This was the woman who had given ten years of her life to me. 

On the fifth and sixth day, I realized that our sense of intimacy was growing again. I didn't tell Jane about this. It became easier to carry her as the month slipped by. Perhaps the everyday workout made me stronger. 

She was choosing what to wear one morning. She tried on quite a few dresses but could not find a suitable one. Then she sighed, all my dresses have grown bigger. I suddenly realized that she had grown so thin, that was the reason why I could carry her more easily. 

Suddenly it hit me... she had buried so much pain and bitterness in her heart. Subconsciously I reached out and touched her head. 

Our son came in at the moment and said, Dad, it's time to carry mom out. To him, seeing his father carrying his mother out had become an essential part of his life. My wife gestured to our son to come closer and hugged him tightly. I turned my face away because I was afraid I might change my mind at this last minute. I then held her in my arms, walking from the bedroom, through the sitting room, to the hallway. Her hand surrounded my neck softly and naturally. I held her body tightly; it was just like our wedding day. 

But her much lighter weight made me sad. On the last day, when I held her in my arms I could hardly move a step. Our son had gone to school. I held her tightly and said, I hadn't noticed that our life lacked intimacy. 

I drove to office.... jumped out of the car swiftly without locking the door. I was afraid any delay would make me change my mind...I walked upstairs. Jane opened the door and I said to her, Sorry, Jane, I do not want the divorce anymore. 

She looked at me, astonished, and then touched my forehead. Do you have a fever? She said. I moved her hand off my head. Sorry, Jane, I said, I won't divorce. My marriage life was boring probably because she and I didn't value the details of our lives, not because we didn't love each other anymore. Now I realize that since I carried her into my home on our wedding day I am supposed to hold her until death do us apart. 

Jane seemed to suddenly wake up. She gave me a loud slap and then slammed the door and burst into tears. I walked downstairs and drove away. 

At the floral shop on the way, I ordered a bouquet of flowers for my wife. The salesgirl asked me what to write on the card. I smiled and wrote, I'll carry you out every morning until death do us apart. 

That evening I arrived home, flowers in my hands, a smile on my face, I run up stairs, only to find my wife in the bed - dead. 
My wife had been fighting CANCER for months and I was so busy with Jane to even notice. She knew that she would die soon and she wanted to save me from the whatever negative reaction from our son, in case we push thru with the divorce.-- At least, in the eyes of our son--- I'm a loving husband.... 

The small details of your lives are what really matter in a relationship. It is not the mansion, the car, property, the money in the bank. These create an environment conducive for happiness but cannot give happiness in themselves. So find time to be your spouse's friend and do those little things for each other that build intimacy. Do have a real happy marriage! 

If you don't share this, nothing will happen to you. 

If you do, you just might save a marriage. 
Many of life's failures are people who did not realize how close they were to success when they gave up. 

A CHRIST-CENTERED MARRIAGE IS A MARRIAGE THAT IS SURE TO LAST A LIFETIME. 

So then, they are no longer two but one flesh. Therefore what God has joined together, let not man separate. Matthew 19:6


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> "No hon...I don't need a new dress - I got one five years ago - but look at this power washer....I think we could really use that.."


:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> "No hon...I don't need a new dress - I got one five years ago - but look at this power washer....I think we could really use that.."
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...

Hey - a breeder gal has GOT to have some priorities here...

Seriously - I have bought a bunch of new clothes in the last month - went sorta "clothes-crazy" since we had some extra money. 

But 9 times out of ten I'd rather spend the money on something we find at the Feed store or TSC or home depot...then on things most women want...


----------



## TinysMom

Art was describing Del Rio to a friend in email...I died laughing...

The area I am in... next to the Mexican border, smaller than Lawton,
bigger than Altus, makes Altus look green and lush even in the driest
years.

*Everything that moves has stingers, pinchers, or poison. Everything that
doesn't move has thorns, stickers, or causes a rash.*


:biggrin2:

How true...


----------



## fuzz16

wow that story kinda made me want to cry on top of texting the bf i love him....which he always assumes i broke something if i tell him randomnly lol.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Art was describing Del Rio to a friend in email...I died laughing...
> 
> The area I am in... next to the Mexican border, smaller than Lawton,
> bigger than Altus, makes Altus look green and lush even in the driest
> years.
> 
> *Everything that moves has stingers, pinchers, or poison. Everything that
> doesn't move has thorns, stickers, or causes a rash.*
> 
> 
> :biggrin2:
> 
> How true...


:rofl: Thanks for the chuckles today!


----------



## wabbitmom12

What a beautiful story you shared. How sad it is that we take our spouses for granted, way too often.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> What a beautiful story you shared. How sad it is that we take our spouses for granted, way too often.


A really great story that anyone struggling with their marriage should read is..."A Time to Dance" by Karen Kingsbury....religious yes...very much so - but oh wow - I read it at least once a year when our marriage needs a "pick me up" because it reminds me of how fragile ANY marriage can be if both partners aren't willing to keep in touch with each other - and how we can bring other "lovers" into our life- even if isn't a sexual nature but instead - takes the place of our relationship with our spouse.

Here is the book description:

*Once upon a time, Abby and John's had the perfect marriage. But that was long ago.* 
John and Abby were the perfect couple. After an ideal courtship, they married and had the perfect family. But now they are about to lose it all: on the verge of having an affair, John is no more the man Abby married than she is the long-ago girl of his dreams. They make the sad decision to divorce. But when they gather their three children and are about to tell them the news, their daughter makes an announcement of her own: she's getting married that summer.
Determined not to ruin their daughter's season of happiness, Abby and John secretly agree to put their divorce plans on hold. But as the wedding nears, they wonder: is it possible to find joy, after all these years, and perhaps the timeâ¦to dance?


*Peg's note: Their daughter is getting married on THEIR anniversary even - so she can have a marriage just like theirs...*

​And with that - I'm off to bed - work come early in the morning...


----------



## Nela

*Wipes tears from eyes and clears throat*

Hi Peg, just wanted to wish you a lovely day. That family trip sounds nice... Can I sneak into the car when you do go?  So... Robin has a friend? Is it a boyfriend? How's mum feeling about this? Hihihi. :biggrin2: I didn't realize the barn was already ordered sorry. I can't wait to see it :biggrin2: Is it going to be a big barn? Hey, if you're running out of space I can always 'bunsit' Lol. I'd love to show Jeff a flemmie. :biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg that is an awesome story, I am going to have to find the other one you mentioned. Ok currently I have a bunny doing binkies all over me.


----------



## wabbitmom12

JadeIcing wrote:


> Peg that is an awesome story, I am going to have to find the other one you mentioned. Ok currently I have a bunny doing binkies all over me.



Okay, now I'm just jealous, J.I.! :biggrin2:

Oh, Peg, we just have the world's naughtiest bunny here! Nxy's little sister (Houdini II) will NOT stay in the cage with her litter mates and Mama. It's like a game to see how FAST she can get out after we put her back in, the little snipe!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow - I wish I could have Houdini - I love rabbits with an attitude...


----------



## TinysMom

I just got off the phone with the base hospital. I have an appointment with my doctor next Thursday at 2:30 pm. I also was able to request that we do bloodwork ahead of time (I'll go in Monday morning early after a 12 hour fast) so we can check for diabetes, etc. 

I really had a scare today when I got sick and was throwing up and having a bad headache and then checked my blood pressure to find it being 184/120.

I think they call this being "scared straight"?


----------



## JadeIcing

Well that is bad but good. :/


----------



## wabbitmom12

I really had a scare today when I got sick and was throwing up and having a bad headache and then checked my blood pressure to find it being 184/120.

I think they call this being "scared straight"?[/quote]


:shock: Yikes!! That is not good!! 

Don't forget though...most everyone has spikes in their BP when they are sick (esp.vomiting, which is very stressful to your heart), or there's a sudden stress or danger. And hopefully the spike is for a relatively short amount of time. The trick is to get your resting, "normal" BP down to a healthy level, so that when you spike, it not only doesn't go as high, but also so your body is able to handle those times. I'm really proud that you are taking steps in the right direction already! You go, girl! Hopefully in a few months your resting numbers will be 120/80, so when the BP spikes, the readings will be much less scary, like 140/90!


----------



## Nela

I was wondering if you actually feel high blood pressure? I mean, some people say you cannot but I think your body must definitely react. You must feel something is off. I could feel when my pressure is too low for sure. However, I have heard that you can go for years with high blood pressure without knowing. But surely when it's this high...

The reason I ask is because I wonder if the headaches and more are caused by the BP or if it was the other way around like Wabbitmom said (meaning the vomiting caused the spike). Does your heart rate stay the same when the pressure is high? I believe pain increases heart rate as well as BP so maybe that could help determine which caused what (though I am unsure if you can have such a very high BP without a good increase in heart rate).

Hope you feel better soon! I am happy to know that you will be going to the doctor's


----------



## Nela

Oh, I also wanted to ask... Do you have a home glucose test? Sometimes by wanting to cut back on sugars, you can cut back too much and it's important to track for lows as well. It'd probably be best you have one if they think you are predisposed to it anyway.  Would that be insured there?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - yesterday morning I got this intense pressure behind my eyes....and I decided to check my bp because the last time it was that high it had been over 190.....it was like 184. I rested a few minutes and the pressure did not go away and the next thing I knew- I was vomiting.

After sleeping for about 6 hours after that - my bp was still over 150....ahortly after waking up.

Just got up - my bp is 134/96....


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> Oh, I also wanted to ask... Do you have a home glucose test? Sometimes by wanting to cut back on sugars, you can cut back too much and it's important to track for lows as well. It'd probably be best you have one if they think you are predisposed to it anyway.  Would that be insured there?


I'm going to get a test to check my blood sugars (they're pretty cheap here in the US) and I'm sure if the bloodwork shows that it is high - then the doctor will probably prescribe me a monitor from the base hospital along with the refills (or from a pharmacy supply or something).

Art is retired military - so we pay $480 per year and get all of our prescriptions and our normal medical care, etc on base for free.


----------



## Nela

Ah yes yes I remember now about the insurance. That's good then! Glad your bp is much better this morning.


----------



## fuzz16

goverment insurance is nice...even city insurance. 

hopefully its something minor and not serious at all


----------



## wabbitmom12

134/96!! You're getting there! Still up, but much improved.  Keep taking your meds 

Many years ago, when Dave was Active Duty (first 3 1/2 years of our marriage), you rarely got to see the same doctor twice at the Base hospital, especially for sick calls. How does it work these days? Do you get to develop a relationship with your doc?


----------



## TinysMom

I picked up Angel's cage today from the feed store...I am so in love with it...I wish I could afford to get one for each of the holland lops (at least the does).

Here is a photo:







Robin put it together for me - it went better once she READ THE INSTRUCTIONS...

The cage may seem small to some 18.5" wide and 42" long - but for Angel - it is a perfect size.

Cindy kept watching as Robin put it together and I found myself thinking how she wants one too (watch her be like "eh...whatever".)


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> 134/96!! You're getting there! Still up, but much improved.  Keep taking your meds
> 
> Many years ago, when Dave was Active Duty (first 3 1/2 years of our marriage), you rarely got to see the same doctor twice at the Base hospital, especially for sick calls. How does it work these days? Do you get to develop a relationship with your doc?


Actually - yes - you do get to see the same doctor. Mine is Dr. Leech (stop laughing so hard) .... this will be probably the 4th or 5th time I've seen him in 2.5-3 years?

Art says I must like him because I will willingly call now to make appointments instead of winding up in the ER for problems.


----------



## Myia09

I love taht cage! My friend had it and it is really nice!


----------



## TinysMom

ARG!

I just realized that Athena is due NEXT WEEKEND....when Art & I will be out of town.

"Dear Hotel Manager,

Thank you for allowing me to bring the rabbit to the hotel with us. I'm sorry about the dozen babies that squeaked during the night and set of the alarm system - but at least we made sure no poops were left on the floor. Sorry about the hay under the bed....I couldn't get her to use her nestbox when she saw the space under the bed.

Next time we stay...we'll leave mama rabbit and babies at home..."


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> "Dear Hotel Manager,
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to bring the rabbit to the hotel with us. I'm sorry about the dozen babies that squeaked during the night and set of the alarm system - but at least we made sure no poops were left on the floor. Sorry about the hay under the bed....I couldn't get her to use her nestbox when she saw the space under the bed.
> 
> Next time we stay...we'll leave mama rabbit and babies at home..."



:biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

and for y'all....

129/82


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay!


----------



## wabbitmom12

AWESOME! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - some short updates.

Today I bred Cindy and tried to breed Sher (I'm going to try to have her breed again tonight). Cindy was very willing as was Zuba.....I wound up putting Sher with Finnster and he was upset about losing his toys in his cage and the fact that she didn't cooperate very well. He's got his toys back and I think he'd rather not see her again - but I'm going to try anyway.

I'm not going to breed Sassy right now - she has something going on with her eye and I'm medicating her.

Also - this week I hope to photography some of the rabbits and list them for sale on hoobly. I'm going to try to rehome the three boys from the Mercury/Meatloaf litter (half flemmies) - Sam, Dean & Adam. I'm also going to try to rehome their sister Meatball. Sam & Dean currently live together - so I'm hoping they will go to a home where they can stay together.

Since I'm not going to be breeding steels - I'm also thinking about rehoming Nyx's two sons....but that is going to have to be a "perfect" home....I am not sure I can bear to let them go (I think it is because they are Nyx's kids). I gotta admit - I'm partial to that gal - even if she is a pain in the rear sometimes.

I have been looking at Harmony's litter - they're 9 1/2 weeks old now. I took Harmony away this weekend. 

I haven't talked much about her litter - because I haven't been as involved with them as I normally would be. I brought them cheerios (crunchies) the other day and they looked at me like, "Who are you? What's this new treat thing you're talking about?" (Its how I get to know them better and socialize them). 

One of the babies I'm worried about - Robin calls him Mr. B. He's not as big as the others and I'm going to start weighing him and stuff. For a bit he had a messy butt a lot...so I really need to watch him. The others are all doing fine - although I don't know why my rabbits don't get to 8 pounds when Dave's do....must be their water! 

Something else I'm hesitant to share - I don't want to jinx it....but there MAY be an e-lop .... or two....in my future. I'll know more this weekend...well...sorta. I should know more before then...but I MAY be picking him/her/both up this weekend. Basically - a youth breeder is getting out of breeding due to being involved with rodeo and I think she's a year or so away from college. A breeder I know was posting about this gal's rabbits on the lionhead list....no - I'm not getting any lionheads. 

But I have wanted an e-lop for so long...the exploits of Hermann, Raph, Yofi, Daisy and others - just make me want an e-lop for my own.

I talked to Ali - telling her to talk me out of it - to help me be reasonable about this. She knows though that I've wanted an e-lop for a while - as a pet. If I can rehome some of the others - I'd have space and it wouldn't take any extra food.

Anyway - that's about it for now. My blood pressure has been pretty good - I haven't taken it yet today. I am in shock to admit to myself - that I am LOOKING FORWARD to seeing my doctor on Thursday. I am willing to get back on meds - the right meds - and I've got to say that I'm pretty proud of how I'm doing on the DASH diet. I think a lot of the reason my blood pressure is coming down - is partly cause I'm eating better. 

I may try to update with photos later.


----------



## TinysMom

First we have "as yet unknown" who even made Robin blush when she pulled him off Jar Jar while he was mounting him. I'm considering the name "Toad" but I'd have to explain it to folks...






Jar Jar Binkies aka "Binks"









Ellie Mae






Here is Ellie Mae from the tv show "Beverly Hillbillies"






and here is our Ellie Mae again..




Jar Jar - who loves the camera




Yep - Jar Jar




Jar Jar again


----------



## Whiskerz

aww, Ellie Mae looks like..well...Ellie Mae! :biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

They are just beautiful! Peg, how can you stand all that e-lop and flemish cuteness.:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> They are just beautiful! Peg, how can you stand all that e-lop and flemish cuteness.:inlove:


Its tough - especially since we have new babies too....but more on that in a bit.


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> They are just beautiful! Peg, how can you stand all that e-lop and flemish cuteness.:inlove:
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough - especially since we have new babies too....but more on that in a bit.
Click to expand...


:shock: And BABIES TOO! 

Flemmies, and Elops, and Babies, oh my! I want to come visit at your house!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Athena had two babies yesterday (long story). She's now digging in her nestbox and pulling fur...she accidentally tossed the babies out of the nestbox. 

Methinks she's gonna have more... (especially since she hadn't fed those two yet).


----------



## JarJar Binks and Ellie Mae

PHEW...that mom has gone to feed everyone else and I snuck out here to say hello.

I know mom shared our pictures with you but I gotta say "hi" and let you know that I'm a SPECIAL bun. I love to perry-scope (whatever that is) and I love to flip one ear over on the other side....and I love to binkies.

My sister is still shy but she may come on here and post later.

Right now we're sharing a cage with a flemish giant named "Mr Bubbles". He's something that's called a "runt" and apparently he may eat better if he only has to fight with us two instead of his five brothers and sisters. The three of us look cute snuggled together - or that is what mama thinks anyway.

Gotsta hop but I wanted to say "hi".


----------



## Happi Bun

Here is some :clover: and a special :carrot for the momma, Athena. 

Lovin' the e-lops! Especially JarJar Binks. 
Can I just say what a super adorable and awesome name that is?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm having a hard time with names for the older guy - who seems to have just woken up and is now wanting to PLAY (at almost 2 am).

He looks so much like a basset hound that I'm looking for names of famous bassets..some I've found are:

Fred - from the comic strip Fred Basset

Lafayette - from the Aristocats

Toby- from The Great Mouse Detective

Sherlock - Elvis Presley sang a song to a basset hound named Sherlock on the Steve Allen show

Dog - from Columbo

Flash - from the Dukes of Hazzard (the alternate fake dog in unsafe circumstances was named "Flush")

Anyway - I got the ideas from here.


----------



## TinysMom

I think I'm going to share about my weekend here before I go to bed. 

Ever had a weekend where you wanted it to go really well - and everything that could go wrong - went wrong? Plus more besides?

I was hoping for a really nice romantic weekend this weekend...well...here is what I posted on Facebook on Sat. about 10:30 am...


*MAY I HAVE SOME CHEESE WITH THAT WHINE? PLEASE?

*Saturday at 9:15am

Ok....so this is NOT the weekend I thought it would be...or hoped it would be. Not anything like it at all - to be honest.

First of all - I wasn't able to get the hotel reservations where I wanted because by the time Art's pay hit the bank - the hotel was full. After doing some last minute searching - we wound up at a hotel that is 20 miles from Art's class - 7+ miles from the Riverwalk....and 3 seconds from boredom. No...make that right ON boredom alley...

So we get to the hotel room - and two lights don't work. I can deal with that....I really can. 

But the internet is DOWN? And they have no idea how long it will be down? In fact - everyone I talk to seems to be an idiot?

Yeah.....great weekend. NOT! 

So I'm not exploring the Riverwalk (I hate driving in San Antonio) - although today I do have the car for a LONG trip - which I'm about to explain.

I'm not doing the fun stuff I wanted....

Instead - here I am at a rest area off the highway with hi fi internet - sitting in the moderately hot sunshine (age of the Geek Eric - I keep thinking of your comment that time we traveled together) writing this note. I'm so glad I found the rest area....and decided to stop. I just wish I could be writing it from my hotel room - know what I mean?

So what AM I doing today? I'm driving about 2 hours to go pick up two (or more?) English Lops to add to my herd. I've always wanted to experience the joy of an e-lop.....the ones on the forum are so hilarious....now I get to do so. A youth breeder is getting out of them....so I am hoping to get a young doe (think....just weaning) and an older buck. No - at this point in time I'm NOT planning on breeding them - I'd just like to experience the breed from having both a buck and a doe. 

Who knows - maybe I'll stop at this rest area on the way back and update with photos...but I doubt it. We'll see.

Anyway - with the way I'm feeling about this weekend - its tough. I wanted a romantic/fun weekend. Instead - we're wiped out and watching tv....which is fun when you consider we don't have cable and have to watch our shows on hulu and iTunes. (Speaking of iTunes - be watching your mailbox Eric....).

But I find myself constantly saying - I can choose how I spend the rest of this weekend. I can focus on the negatives....and trust me - there are some - or I can focus on the positives. For instance- we have a nice frig and microwave in our room. We have a king size bed....which is really comfy. For once I can lay across the bed to read and not have my feet hang off the sides (don't ask me why I have to lay across the bed to read - I don't know - its just a "thing" I have to do). 

I got to see Haven's current episode - when it first showed! Yeah. 

I get to spend time with Art....

So I'm deciding to not focus on the whine (which I feel like doing) - but to instead- pretend there is a platter of cheeses to go with that whine....yummy little blocks of cheese in various flavors to snack on....so that I don't have to focus on the whine.

In fact...I just got an awesome idea. On the way back to the room - I'm gonna stop at HEB and get a platter of snack cheeses, meats and crackers - plus some non-alcoholic sparkling grape juice....and have that when Art gets out of class tonight.

That way -we can both focus on the cheese...instead of the4 whine.

And hopefully....by then...the internet will be back up.

If not....I'll still try to dine...and not whine.

Its my choice - right?

[line]​So I wrote the note and went to get the rabbits. I did great getting there - but got turned around and lost on the way back and went about 20 miles out of my way. 

While I was at the breeder's place (where you can't get good cell phone reception) - Robin was frantically calling me to tell me about Athena having two kits - but not pulling any fur. When I didn't get back to her -about the fourth call - she started thinking I'd been in a wreck.

I finally talk to her (which is how I got lost - talking to her while driving)...and she calms down a bit.

I get back to the hotel - finally - and start to rest - when the phone rings. Its Art - he's ready to come back.

Its a long ugly story and I'll simply say that he decided to take the motorcycle driving course somewhere else. That is probably a good idea...

So we decided to go ahead and come home early...and we did.

I still feel like whining - but I'm trying to tell myself that one's character is "made" in the tough situations like this and I can choose to either whine about it or complain about it...or try to find the good in the situation.

So I've decided to tell everyone...the hotel we stayed at - had a BIG FRIG!!! :biggrin: It kept our sodas cold!

And I sure am glad that the weekend is over...


----------



## wabbitmom12

What a weekend!  Who knows? Maybe when Art takes the motorcycle class elsewhere, it will be ina location that you would like to visit with him...and have the weekend you were hoping to have!

And, well...you also got 3 gorgeous Elops! I would count that on the PLUS side. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

He's actually going to take the class in September up in Alpine at the college there....that's where Eric lives.


----------



## Nela

Awww sorry about your weekend! Your lops are awesome though :wink


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a short update about things here - no photos - sorry.

Today the kids turned 26. It was a nice - quiet - day. Art went ahead and went into work instead of taking the day off like he was going to (since we came home early). Eric had a bad day cause he had to put in two hours of overtime...plus he's not sleeping good and hasn't been for weeks.

Jar Jar is fearless....he will climb ON Sasha or stand on Sasha and sniff at her - then he periscopes and puts his paw on her nose and sniffs at her. She just looks at him and then looks back at me as if to say, "See mom...I'm being good".

Ellie Mae loves playtime. She's not so sure about humans and other bunnies but she loves to binky and run and stretch her legs.

Meanwhile Toad/Fred/Flash/Dog/whatever...is getting playtime in the kitchen. I'm still not sure what to make of him. As I told Alicia - in some ways - I didn't want to get him once I saw him. He was in such sad condition and so...depressed. Man - I almost think HE needs prozac. He seems to be doing ok in the kitchen right now - when I walked to the pen area he came over towards me to see me. He doesn't seem to want to be touched right now - but I think that over time - he'll come out of his shell.

Honestly - I think he lived the life of a barn rabbit that didn't get much attention...and he doesn't know much about life and play. 

Some of you may remember that I just got JJ - a little chocolate guy. Well - he's about the size almost of Jar Jar and Ellie Mae and Mr. Bubbles (the flemish runt). He's currently trying to mount Jar Jar to show his dominance and Jar Jar is acting like, "yeah...whatever....let me know when you're done...". He doesn't seem to be bothered by JJ's behavior.

Zeus and I have been on the outs a lot lately - its a long story that isn't really worth going into. However - he almost came to me last night and he did a binky today. I think having Angel in the bedroom in her cage is a good thing - even if he gets up on the food container at 5 am and tries to get into her cage (he can't) and drives her up the wall....which drives us up the wall.

Basically - Zeus got his nose out of joint when we put new bedding on the bed and told him he couldn't come up and chew on it...and he KNEW what we meant. He also was told that it is OUR bedroom and we share it with him...not HIS bedroom. So he's been a grump ever since then.

Well - I'm outta here to deal with bunnies.

Oh - Athena still only has the two babies. Since she's settled down - I'm going to put them back in her nest for her in just a bit...we'll see how that goes.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Meanwhile Toad/Fred/Flash/Dog/whatever...is getting playtime in the kitchen. I'm still not sure what to make of him. As I told Alicia - in some ways - I didn't want to get him once I saw him. He was in such sad condition and so...depressed. Man - I almost think HE needs prozac. He seems to be doing ok in the kitchen right now - when I walked to the pen area he came over towards me to see me. He doesn't seem to want to be touched right now - but I think that over time - he'll come out of his shell.
> 
> Honestly - I think he lived the life of a barn rabbit that didn't get much attention...and he doesn't know much about life and play.




Poor little guy! It sounds like you have your work cut out for you with him. But, I have a gut feeling that with the loving home you are providing, he could be one of your greatest success stories. Tell him Wabbitmom thinks he is a wonderful bun...and Miss Daisy sends hugs and kisses.


----------



## TinysMom

WE HAVE A NAME....It just came to me and I LOVE it for him.

BRADY HAWKES.

If anyone can tell us where the name comes from *WITHOUT GOOGLING IT OR LOOKING IT UP ANY OTHER WAY* - then I'll explain the name.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx's daughter Schioppi....during playtime....ok...not that she's caged all that much anyway...

Ignore her nose.....she goes to the dog to get groomed along with the other rabbits grooming her.

[align=center]























[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

So its cage cleaning day....again....and a lazy day for the bunnies.

Here are Jar Jar...Ellie Mae and Mr. Bubbles (the flemish giant runt of the litter)...

[align=center]






















[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: I love the pile of buns in the plastic tub!! They look like they are really enjoying each other's company. 

It makes me want to climb right in there with them. 

But, alas...I don't think I have long enough ears to qualify.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Nothing says aww like a pile of bunny's.


----------



## TinysMom

Athena's kits are going to be a week old in about an hour. Needless to say - they're still young. 

One of them has been driving us crazy the last 3-4 days. He/she will wake up and smell mama...go to the top of the nestbox....flop out - and then start crying/whimpering for mama. A couple of times the bunny has even SCREAMED. 

Talk about active....this little one will follow her around the cage if it can even.

Athena is pretty good with the baby and finally she'll get it to settle down and nap near her if it hasn't already gone behind the nestbox to sleep.

So why do I share all this? 

Because some baby bunny - just learned to open their eyes....3 days ahead of schedule.

Poor Athena.

Poor us.

For such a little thing - this baby has a HUGE personality already.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sounds likehe/she is going to be a super loveable bun


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Athena's kits are going to be a week old in about an hour. Needless to say - they're still young.
> 
> Because some baby bunny - just learned to open their eyes....3 days ahead of schedule.
> 
> For such a little thing - this baby has a HUGE personality already.




:biggrin: Amazing. Precocious is the word that comes to my mind!

Well, the little one just decided that in order to keep track of Mama, she'd better keep her peepers open!


----------



## TinysMom

We lost one of Athena's babies during the night - but the precocious one is still with us......I'm about to make up some formula since it is a bit hungry...and I need to check mama to make sure she still has milk. 

Art found the one that had passed - he said she'd overgroomed it. He thinks it died and she was trying to help it wake up....I'm not sure what that means - but I'm not able to bring myself to ask either..


----------



## TinysMom

I was a bit down today so I started looking at old videos.

In this one - we'd had Zeus about a week (or less I think) - and he and Miss Bea were living in the office where I also had some other rabbits.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Awwwww I knew immediately what that video would be! CAGE DANCING!!!


----------



## TinysMom

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Awwwww I knew immediately what that video would be! CAGE DANCING!!!


But of course....I always love that video.

I'm just really down right now from breeding. As I told Ali on the phone - I LOVE having rabbits - they bring me such joy. I love playing with them and feeding them - I love socializing the babies even. But the whole breeding thing is where I get depressed....the losses. Its heartbreaking.

Losing Calypso and Annie really hurt me a lot. I don't know if I have what it takes to be a breeder...

Anyway - here are some more videos....to make us laugh.

Art & Millie




Mitzy & Drew




Digging in the crap bucket when mama's cleaning cages, etc.





and Gracie feeding her babies..


----------



## TinysMom

I realized after posting this morning that it was the explorer baby that we lost....

I'm hoping I'm done crying - for now.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:cry4: I'm so sorry.

Thanks for posting the videos...I have to make a comment on the one with Gracie and her babies. That Mama had unbelievable patience! Her babies kept just about making her fall over, but she persisted, bless her heart.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - gotta get this off my mind but can't discuss it here...

:X:X:X

:banghead:banghead:banghead
and
:crash:crash:crash

PHEW - feel better already.

:big wink:

I'm going to be sharing some photos in a little bit - I have to figure out which ones to upload to photobucket. I took some pictures of "the baby"...and of Brady Hawkes and of Big Jake. 

Brady has definitely put on weight - I picked him up today to move him to a new cage (long story but basically Harmony was pitching a fit about getting a smaller cage even if it was a NEW one...so he got the new one and she's getting the bigger one...which she probably needs for her BIG BUTT!).

I couldn't feel his ribs at all....well - not without trying. I'm betting he's put on close to a pound.

This morning I fed the baby about 10 cc of formula and its little tummy was so full. I put it in the little basket its in - and uncovered it later to show Art - only to find baby laying flat on his back...all four feet up in the air. FORTUNATELY...baby was SLEEPING.

Well - that's all the updates for now - more in a bit when I upload photos.


----------



## TinysMom

Some photos to share - not necessarily in any certain order...

[align=center]Whaddya mean "watch that attitude"?
[/align] 
[align=center]





I am TOO keeping my nose clean...





*WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING WARNING*[/align][align=center]X-RATED - BUNNY TRYING OUT FOR PORN SHOT[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]





Phew - that's over with - now let's PAR-TAY...






Its MY par-tay and you're NOT invited







I disapprove






Brady Hawkes - he's putting on weight



















*And now....modeling the LATEST in Holland lop maternity wear is Cindy...*






Can I have some of mama's milk with that coffee?







I asked him to pose for Auntie Alicia so I could show her how pretty his face is...





Baby face....I gotz the cutest little baby face...






Can't forget the bunny god Zeus....






"Dear God...please let it be supper time soon..."







I said I'm ITCHY...go away






*Look...I can even DISAPPROVE with my eyes CLOSED!*












Daddy - aka "Big Jake"































Y'all feel free to STAY AWAY now....ya hear?







[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Texas is not big enough for all that cuteness!


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> [align=center]Whaddya mean "watch that attitude"?
> 
> I am TOO keeping my nose clean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disapprove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have some of mama's milk with that coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baby face....I gotz the cutest little baby face...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't forget the bunny god Zeus....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dear God...please let it be supper time soon..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look...I can even DISAPPROVE with my eyes CLOSED!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all feel free to STAY AWAY now....ya hear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]





:biggrin: I'm lovin the photos!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Texas is not big enough for all that cuteness!


Yeah - maybe some of it should head to Indiana?

Hmm....wonder which ones....


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is not big enough for all that cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - maybe some of it should head to Indiana?
Click to expand...



YES, YES, YES!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Soo......are you up late doing shop reports too?

Just got done...finally. WHY do I mystery shop again???


----------



## wabbitmom12

OF COURSE I AM! You know me so well! :wink

Some days I ask myself the same question....

but usually I remember that this is the income that has kept us from losing our house the last 2 years :shock: . 

Now, if I could just land that pharmacy job...not so easy when at least one of the major pharmacies has a state wide hiring freeze at the moment, grrrrr.

Shop, shop, shop til ya drop!


----------



## wabbitmom12

What kinds of shops did you do today?

My day was pretty easy: 2 bank deposits, a breakfast shop, and a trip to GFS Marketplace. About $52, including reimbursements. I had a lot of mileage though. And about 2 hours of reports total, on top of the shopping. Not huge money per hour...but better than minimum wage, easily.


----------



## TinysMom

Three bank deposits....that's it - but that is enough. Plus I had to reupload a receipt from this weekend when I did a movie theater/soda shop.


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add - I don't have anything else this week except for a Cato fashion store shop on Friday. I can hardly wait - I never ever make money on that one - but at least it is fun and easy.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Out of curiosity, do you mind if I ask how long it takes you to do the reports for your bank deposits?

I do so many of those (15 or more per month), I have the reports down so well, I could do them in my sleep...and they wouldn't all be COMPLETELY identical, lol. 

I call them my "bread and butter shops", because it's $$ I can count on every month, and I average a lot per hour because of the little time involved. I probably spend more time driving to them, then I do writing the reports. I can usually whip them out in 10 minutes (unless I'm too tired to type accurately.) Do you do any shop types with such frequency that they have become pretty lucrative?


----------



## wabbitmom12

:bed: Nighty night!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Texas is not big enough for all that cuteness!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - maybe some of it should head to Indiana?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YES, YES, YES!!! :biggrin2:
Click to expand...

:yeahthat:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Out of curiosity, do you mind if I ask how long it takes you to do the reports for your bank deposits?
> 
> I do so many of those (15 or more per month), I have the reports down so well, I could do them in my sleep...and they wouldn't all be COMPLETELY identical, lol.
> 
> I call them my "bread and butter shops", because it's $$ I can count on every month, and I average a lot per hour because of the little time involved. I probably spend more time driving to them, then I do writing the reports. I can usually whip them out in 10 minutes (unless I'm too tired to type accurately.) Do you do any shop types with such frequency that they have become pretty lucrative?


The bank deposit reports take 10-15 minutes - largely cause of scanning the receipt. I really don't like them and hate doing them - I've had months where I've done 12-15 of them (I have three accounts I can use at the bank) - and months where I've only picked up a couple of them because I don't like them.

I've backed way off on my mystery shopping - I was getting burnt out on them. I am thinking of getting active with MarketForce again since they have a ton of shops around here...one being a casual restaurant that I like. They also advertise a shop where you can get a "cherry limeade"....which is a big clue for shoppers on who the location is.

I started mystery shopping back in 1996 and used to make $500 or so per month at it - sometimes more. In Alaska and for a while in Maryland - I had a route w/ one company where I did X locations at $15 - $20 each.....so that helped a lot.

Some of my favorite shops have been:


doing a reward shop at CompUSA (this was in 97) - where the person I was shopping - was a mystery shopper himself - and never suspected me
a college food shop where someone sat down beside me and started asking me what college ring they should get - and then telling me their whole life story (Eric was with me and we still laugh at that cause I wasn't really saying anything - they did all the talking)
the Burger King shop where they were out of hamburgers....REALLY!
Let's see - over the years I've shopped: 

Chili's
IHop
McDonald's
Burger King
Arby's
Sonic
steakhouses (forget the name - in Anchorage, AK)
a Mexican restaurant in MD
Walmart
KMart
Lowe's
Barnes & Noble
Waldenbooks
Calendar stores (for Walden)
banks
post offices - that is easy - I should get back into that one
UPS
grocery stores
convenience stores
Popeye's chicken
and even a day spa!
I can earn $300 or so per month if I am willing to pick up bank shops, cable shops and pawn shops plus a couple of odds and ends. But I have to do shops in each town I go to in order to make that much....which means doing reports when I'm tired.

How many shops total do you tend to do per month? How do you keep from burning out?

I'm thinking about getting back into doing more (partly for the money)....but I'm just not sure if I can handle it without burning out.

I used to do our local grocery store a few times per month - $15 each plus $6 reimbursement but I had to buy at least 10 items. I got burned out on it...then the company got bought out....trying to decide if I want to do it again - I think they dropped the fees and I don't want to work too cheaply.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm doing the 365 project this year...thanks to Minda (ElfMommy). 

Here is the welcome letter to invite folks:
*From:* 365 Project
*Subject:* Peg Flint invites you to 365 Project[line]Hi there,

Peg Flint is using 365 Project and thought you might be interested in joining too.

To find out more about 365 Project, visit the link below:
http://365project.org/invite/r/f35911df63 

Thanks,
-The 365 Project Team

About 365 Project:
365 Projects are simple, you take one photo every day for a year. 
It can be anything, something you've done, a self portrait, your shoes! Anything!
​You can find my pictures (and the stories to go with them) at this location:

http://365project.org/pegflint/365


----------



## TinysMom

I decided to upgrade my 365 project membership so I have more than one album on there.

The one I listed above will be for my main life....which will probably include many bunny photos - but I also set up this one - which is EMPTY for now..

http://365project.org/pegflint/bunnyaday 

Should be a fun project.


----------



## wabbitmom12

I also average $300-500 a month. Since I am not otherwise employed, I can obviously really put the push on during certain months to make more.

How to keep from burning out? Good question, lol. Sometimes I just have to take a break for a week or two. Or if a certain type of shop is bugging me, I just don't do any of that sort for a month or two.

I've done most of the same shops as you, or the equivalent (ie, Border's instead of Barnes and Noble). I also do movie theaters, audits, our local zoo, clothing stores, apartments, Staples, a hair salon, etc. 

Right now, because of the lag time in getting paid, I'm hurting a little...I wasn't very active in May & June, due to my class, plus no car in July & August. But I'm starting to amp back up again. 

For those who are following this thread: 

***DISCLAIMER***

Mystery shopping is kind of fun, yes. You can make some money. You can have a flexible schedule. But it is HARD WORK also. You have to run it like a HOME-BASED BUSINESS, setting your own hours, behaving professionally in all aspects, and you must be both internet and computer savvy. You must PAY TAXES on your income. Some shops require you to dress business casual (when you'd rather be doing your errands in shorts and a t-shirt). Many shops require you to shop ALONE - no child or other companion in tow. Some shops require a CASH OUTLAY. You don't pay TO shop...but sometimes you must make a purchase for which you are reimbursed...and you have to figure this into your budget. 99 percent of companies DO NOT PAY until 4-6 weeks (or more) after you have completed a job. You MUST be skilled in writing, using proper English, spelling, and sentence structure - with no "text"-speak. I would go so far as to say: You really need to ENJOY writing....because you will do a lot of it. A shop can take just minutes...but the REPORT is what you get paid for, and that can take much longer (anywhere from 10 minutes to 10 hours - no joke). 

So, if you decide to try it...more power to you...and now you have been educated! 

:wink


----------



## TinysMom

Also - many companies now require that you have Paypal in order for them to use you and pay you.


----------



## TinysMom

Finnster the FLIRT!!!


----------



## Whiskerz

Oh wow, those cute little bunny lips :faint:


----------



## TinysMom

I just shared this on facebook a bit ago.....I guess I'll share it here too...feeling sorta lost and confused right now..
[line]

So confused about my life sometimes....by Peg Flint on Friday, August 13, 2010 at 9:52pm

I'm not even sure why I'm writing this - the only thing I can think of is that friends who believe in prayer - will pray for me.

I'm about to turn 50 and that may be part of the problem...I don't know.

But I look back over my life - at the various jobs I've held and the various lifestyles I've lived (stay at home mom/homemaker/homeschooler to working part time to working full time,etc) and I find myself so confused.

Part of me desperately wants to be a full-time homemaker....until I'm home full-time. Then suddenly - a job - ANY job - looks oh so good.

But the problem with jobs is....I get bored so easily because I mastered them so quickly. I haven't stayed with them for all that long - usually though due to a move for Art's job or whatever. Sometimes I dream of finding a job I'd want to stay with for a LONG time.

Right now - I'm merchandising and mystery shopping. My "main" job pays me $11 per hour plus $42.30 per day for the driving I do on an average daily basis. I work two days per week - about 5-6 hours per day...so I clear about $700 per month (not all is taxable) - but I put about $150-$170 into the gas tank - let alone use of tires.

I found out today that job is going away. Its a long complicated story....but basically - the company decided to NOT bid on a contract that they currently have with Kraft because it was going to be a Kraft/Cadbury job and the company has major contracts with MARS...meaning it would be a conflict of interest for them to try for the contract. From what I understand - Kraft is disappointed because they have been pleased with our work.

The new contract will be announced Sept 1st and the new vendor will have 30 days to get ready to start the contract - meaning we will work through till Oct. 1st at least - and possibly even a bit longer if necessary.

I have some options available to me...

Wait and try to get hired on with the new company - there is a decent chance they'll want to try and hire the same employees (I'm betting the pay won't be as good).
Wait and see if our company comes up with a new contract - which is possible. They've approached a company that has been interested in them for two years- saying, "We can get you into 35,000 stores if you want us now as we already have a team put together...". The company they've approached is a major cereal company...so it isn't a small operation.
Try to get something different with my company - there are openings available - I just can't see what they are for my area (there are no specifics about if they're part-time or full-time or what).
Find another job altogether or stay home. Or work odds and ends of jobs here in town and pick up more mystery shopping work.
The money isn't the total issue here - of the $550 or so that I currently clear - Art is getting pay raises in October that will be about $250 or so. So that leaves $300....which if we were careful - we could cut from our budget. In fact - we always seem to do better on a budget when things are tight. (Next year Art gets a HUGE raise thanks to the union - so its a matter of holding on for one year till that happens).

I wish I knew what to do - I don't.

Part of me wants to stay home....part of me says "stay home till January and then try for a job after the holidays..." but that is when things slow down.

I'm going to work the numbers - I'm going to pray about my options.
But right now I feel so confused. I always thought that when I grew up - I'd know what I wanted to be....but the things I've enjoyed most in life are being a mommy and a friend to others and of course - a helpmate to Art. The rest has been nice and fun and it helped me feel like I was contributing...but I am not tied to any one career.

Please....pray?


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Finnster the FLIRT!!!




MY FINNSTER!!! What a handsome little man...I just want to kiss those bunneh wips!


----------



## TinysMom

He's still trying to send you good luck vibes - this time for getting a job. Every morning he spends time practicing holding his ears up to send you luck...


----------



## Elf Mommy

Putting in a special photo request for a flemmie running/walking taken from the side view.

And a request for a photo of a flemmie from behind, sitting, preferably one with HUGE ears that makes it stand out as a flemmie


----------



## TinysMom

Minda - I'll go through my archives first to see if I have anything like that....


----------



## TinysMom

This isn't from behind...but...


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom

A side shot - although not running..


----------



## TinysMom

another side shot..


----------



## TinysMom

Athena is built differently from the other girls...where they are more shaped like meatloafs...she's sorta regal looking....maybe this will help?

She's the one in the front...


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom

The thumbnail for this video sorta of shows what I mean about Athena looking different than the other girls..


----------



## TinysMom

Today's rabbit of the day photo I did....






Even on the hottest of days the girls nap together.....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Agh! I love the Finnie lips picture! Why do bunnies have such nice lips? I swear my Ned has the most kissable lips ever.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh wow!!!! Those were just PERFECT!!!! Thank you, Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

Ellie Mae needs prayers - she has some sort of an infection and the top of her head and near her ears are swollen.

I'm starting her on meds in just a few minutes.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh no! Poor girl! Happy bunny thoughts headed her way.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The herd sends prayers her way.ray:


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> He's still trying to send you good luck vibes - this time for getting a job. Every morning he spends time practicing holding his ears up to send you luck...




:big kiss: I just KNEW I could count on my Finnster!!


----------



## TinysMom

More photos to be added soon - but these were my photos of the day for today..


[align=center]DITSY MITZI!
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Mr Bubbles and Ellie Mae - *What do you mean NO?????*
[/align][align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Here are some photos of Ellie Mae's head and ears showing the swelling.

Poor baby...she's eating, drinking and even playing and coming to me for treats....but she's got to feel miserable.

She gets her second shot tomorrow and I'm hoping the abscesses will be willing to drain shortly after that. 

The only thing I can think of is that she got ear mites...she's been treated for that now. 

Oh - and it is possible the swelling could go down and not need draining - that's sorta what I'm praying for.

I may take her to a vet later this week if the swelling doesn't start going down - but generally the vet tells me I'm on the right course of action and just prescribes Baytril. I'm hoping that the Pen G will start to bring the swelling down by tomorrow (it may get worse before it gets better).
[align=center]



















Jar Jar wanted to be in a photo too....




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

And the final photos for tonight...

[align=center]Jar Jar
[/align] [align=center]





Jar Jar





Jar Jar in front - Ellie Mae in back





Jar Jar, Mr Bubbles & Ellie Mae





Mr Bubbles and Ellie Mae really do like each other and hang out together a lot....ear type doesn't seem to matter...





Ellie Mae is letting me know she doesn't want me messing with her ears again...





Jar Jar




[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ouchie, poor Miss Ellie Mae!! ray: Praying that the swelling goes down ASAP!


----------



## Nela

What is wrong with Ellie Mae's ears? I missed that Why are they swollen? Infection?

I am in love with Mr. Bubbles... :inlove:I think I want a chin flemmie now 


Edited to add: Oh duh, if I'd just have scrolled up of course... Poor baby! Hope she feels better soon! Do you have to treat all of them for mites now, in case that was it?


----------



## wabbitmom12

Nela wrote:


> I am in love with Mr. Bubbles... :inlove:Â I think I want a chin flemmie now



He is gorgeous, isn't he? We might have to fight :duel for him, LOL.


----------



## TinysMom

Its funny that folks love Mr Bubbles because he's the runt of the litter and I bet he'll top out around 11 pounds or so.

He reminds me of Tiny in the fact that - for a flemish giant - he WILL be tiny.

Now time for a short update - I haven't even done today's photos yet....well...I did something but don't think it turned out like I wanted.

First of all - Ellie Mae. Her head is more swollen - which is GOOD - because it means that it should start draining soon. She's still eating and drinking and she actually acts like her head is SUPPOSED to look that way. 

Jar Jar is a bit grumpy....not sure if he's jealous cause his sister hangs out so much with Mr Bubbles or what.....

Secondly - the baby - who is now 16 days old. Baby can now drink from a bottle - is eating some solids - growing like a weed - AND CAN BINKY! Art's calling him/her "critter".

That's all for right now - maybe more later...


----------



## TinysMom

Nela - yes - I am treating everyone for mites...just in case.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Its funny that folks love Mr Bubbles because he's the runt of the litter and I bet he'll top out around 11 pounds or so.
> 
> He reminds me of Tiny in the fact that - for a flemish giant - he WILL be tiny.



I don't know about the others, but to me he just looks like he has loads of personality, and he has such beautiful eyes :inlove: ! And who couldn't love those Flemmie earz?! 

Peg - it sounds like he might be a little bit of a ladies' man too, like Tiny.


----------



## Nela

I always have a soft spot for the lil ones I didn't actually remember him being the runt though.Lol. Sorry about you having to treat all the buns. I hope she gets better really soon. Can it leave damage? I mean, can it affect ear control and hearing or something? Just curious. 

Hope you are doing well also. :rose:


----------



## TinysMom

Nela,

A bad mite infection can affect ear control and that is why Zeus' ears are the way that they are - when he was young he had a really bad mite infection. Mind you - it has to be REALLY bad for that to happen - Ellie Mae's infection is nowhere near that bad (that I can tell).

I put Mr Bubbles (aka Mr B) in with the two e-lops when they came because he was the runt of his litter and I figured he'd had a better chance at food if he was only sharing with two instead of five. I didn't want to separate him totally from other bunnies his age....and it has worked out quite well. I may let him go to another home - or I may not. I'm a bit nervous about him since he is smaller - but I can't keep ALL the runts that come along. 

Ellie Mae's swelling is more pronounced - but it is also coming to a point where we can see where it is going to drain. I think that with another day or two - it should start to drain or be at a point where I feel comfortable draining it. 

I'm guessing we're probably looking at 4-6 weeks before it will be finally drained and over and done with...possibly less time but I'd prefer to be prepared for it to take longer. 

Well - that is it for now - I'll try to write more later.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Poor baby.


----------



## SweetSassy

I have missed a ton of your blog.... I just love all your bunnies. I hope Ellie Mae feels better soon rayoor Girl.


----------



## TinysMom

Karen - did you get this email for a high-end store mystery shop? Here is part of it...

Do you hear Gucci and your spine tingles? Do you still think about your first pair of Prada shoes? Or for you gents, do you like the way that Armani sport coat looks on you or do you have your own favorite pair of Diesel jeans? 

If the above made you think back to many fond memories, then this is the shop for you. We have a purchase/return shop at a high-end department store in your area. You must be willing to make a purchase of $500 or more, and then return it exactly two days later. The store experience â and oh that experience â will take approximately forty-five minutes as you browse through three assigned departments. In one of the departments, you will be assigned to make a purchase â you will only be purchasing one item. 



​One of the questions you have to answer in the response (which is pretty specific is...).


You see a sweater/purse/pair of shoes while browsing at a department store that you have been looking everywhere for and must have, however the item is $750. Would you still purchase the item? Why or why not?

​Needless to say - although the shop pays $45.....I won't be taking it. Of course - its in Dallas and Plano - not here in Del Rio.

The next question to answer in the email is:

Please give an example of a high-end department store.

​We talked about how it would be funny to write back under a DIFFERENT email with a bunch of answers and say "Ross" (Ross Dress for Less) for this one - kinda like a Marshalls Outlet store..

and no - I'm not going to do it...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How is sweet Ellie Mae doing? Poor girl. How much do you think it hurts her? When you say you can see where it's going to drain, is it going to drain inside the ear or outside the ear? Sorry I'm very curious, none of my bunnies have ever had an abscess before.

I don't think I said this before, I love Ellie Mae's name  If I'd thought of that back when I was naming Phoebe Mae, that might have been her name! I love double names with Mae and a sweet girly name  Our new bunny is Kerensa Rose and I've already started calling her Kensa Rose.

How is the baby doing today?


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How is sweet Ellie Mae doing? Poor girl. How much do you think it hurts her? When you say you can see where it's going to drain, is it going to drain inside the ear or outside the ear? Sorry I'm very curious, none of my bunnies have ever had an abscess before.
> 
> I don't think I said this before, I love Ellie Mae's name  If I'd thought of that back when I was naming Phoebe Mae, that might have been her name! I love double names with Mae and a sweet girly name  Our new bunny is Kerensa Rose and I've already started calling her Kensa Rose.
> 
> How is the baby doing today?


I'm about to head to bed but saw you posted so I thought I'd answer.

Have you ever had a boil? Basically - an abscess is a lot like a boil - it fills up with pus and needs to be drained -whether it drains on its own or has help.

Do I think she's in pain? Perhaps some - but I don't think she's in a lot of pain - in fact - she's pretty darn playful and affectionate right now. She doesn't like me touching her head...or pressing on the swollen part to see how it is...but other than that - she's just fine.

I'm hesitant to post much here because I don't want most folks to just go out and deal with abscesses on their own - its just that my vet would tell me that what I'm doing is right and only change her to Baytril from the Pen G (which works just fine).

I will simply say that when it drains - it will drain on the outside...and she'll feel much better once it is drained. 

Thanks for caring about her so much...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - before I forget - baby - who has been called "Critter" by us (especially Art) - looks like HE will be named "The Duke"....

He's learning to binky and he practically sucks his formula bottle dry....

I'll try to do photos later today.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw the baby sounds so cute! How old is he now? Will you post some pictures? And I'm glad Ellie Mae doesn't seem to be in too much pain. I hope her abscesses drain soon and don't come back!


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Karen - did you get this email for a high-end store mystery shop?Â  Here is part of it...
> 
> Do you hear Gucci and your spine tingles?Â  Do you still think about your first pair of Prada shoes?Â  Or for you gents, do you like the way that Armani sport coat looks on you or do you have your own favorite pair of Diesel jeans?Â
> Â
> If the above made you think back to many fond memories, then this is the shop for you.Â  We have a purchase/return shop at a high-end department store in your area.Â  You must be willing to make a purchase of $500 or more, and then return it exactly two days later.Â  The store experience â and oh that experience â will take approximately forty-five minutes as you browse through three assigned departments.Â  In one of the departments, you will be assigned to make a purchase â you will only be purchasing one item.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ​One of the questions you have to answer in the response (which is pretty specific is...).
> 
> 
> You see a sweater/purse/pair of shoes while browsing at a department store that you have been looking everywhere for and must have, however the item is $750.Â  Would you still purchase the item?Â  Why or why not?
> 
> ​Needless to say - although the shop pays $45.....I won't be taking it.Â  Of course - its in Dallas and Plano - not here in Del Rio.
> 
> The next question to answer in the email is:
> 
> Please give an example of a high-end department store.
> 
> ​We talked about how it would be funny to write back under a DIFFERENT email with a bunch of answers and say "Ross" (Ross Dress for Less) for this one - kinda like a Marshalls Outlet store..
> 
> and no - I'm not going to do it...



LOL, yes, I've seen that one! Sounds to me like they are trying to snag someone who already has a SERIOUS problem with shopping, and then contribute to their "habit"! Mercy! 

It reminds me of a reality show my daughter was watching this spring called, "You're Cut Off". It was about a group of wealthy girls who were so addicted to shopping and the glam lifestyle that they really didn't do anything besides shop....dropping $1,500 - $3,000 at every store they visited. (Ironic thing was...usually it was to buy just 2 or 3 items...you know, $750 shoes, a $1,200 purse, a $400 scarf, etc.) Their families were tired of it, so they sent them away for 8 weeks to learn how to do housework and laundry and bargain shop...and live on a budget. It was hysterical! They all literally WEPT when they had to go shopping for 2 entire outfits (including shoes and a purse) for $100 or less...and they were taken to the GOODWILL STORE to do it! 

During one of the episodes when they had just served homeless people, they were challenged to split into 2 teams to have a sale and raise money for the homeless shelter, and the winning team got a special privilege (a spa day or something, I can't remember). The proviso was that the ladies had to sell from what they had brought in their suitcases with them to the show. Their were 8 women...selling at well below retail..in a heavily advertised sale...for 2 hours...and they raised over $13,000...and barely made a dent in their suitcases!!!!

Oh, btw...I won't be accepting that shop either. :biggrin2:


----------



## lelanatty

Best luck for Eliie Mae

and Athena looks like a Belgian Hare.


----------



## TinysMom

Just a short update that last night Ellie Mae's abscesses near her ear drained...with just a tiny bit of help.

BOY....can that girl fight. Most rabbits are really good about this...not her. What would have taken about 30 seconds took 15 minutes.

Once we were done - we went into the bedroom and played with her on the bed and gave her treats and stuff and she was fine.

She's such a cutie....


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Ellie Mae! She didn't know she'll feel better now that the abscess is drained.
:nurse:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Just a short update that last night Ellie Mae's abscesses near her ear drained...with just a tiny bit of help.
> 
> BOY....can that girl fight. Most rabbits are really good about this...not her. What would have taken about 30 seconds took 15 minutes.
> 
> Once we were done - we went into the bedroom and played with her on the bed and gave her treats and stuff and she was fine.
> 
> She's such a cutie....


Daisy Mae is just a little stubborn too. I am glad it finally drained, that will take a lot of pressure of her little noggin.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Just a short update that last night Ellie Mae's abscesses near her ear drained...with just a tiny bit of help.
> 
> BOY....can that girl fight. Most rabbits are really good about this...not her. What would have taken about 30 seconds took 15 minutes.
> 
> Once we were done - we went into the bedroom and played with her on the bed and gave her treats and stuff and she was fine.
> 
> She's such a cutie....
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy Mae is just a little stubborn too. I am glad it finally drained, that will take a lot of pressure of her little noggin.
Click to expand...

I think this might be a hazard of putting "Mae" in your bunny's name. Phoebe Mae is as sweet as can be, but I can't imagine her sitting still for something like that either.

Glad to hear one side of Ellie Mae is drained! How's she doing today?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm not sure if it is part of the name "Mae" or the fact she's a form of a lop. I can work on flemish giants till the cows come home if they are sick or something - rarely any fighting...a bit of flinching. Lionheads will not usually fight - much - but they might scream.

But a lop? Oh my...they are definitely fighters if they are being given medicine they don't want (even if simply treating with ivermectin). 

Anyway - Ellie Mae's abscesses don't need to be drained today - they stayed small....which is AMAZING. Shows the power of prayer cause I know she's got a lot of folks praying for her. (I was praying I wouldn't have to work with them again since she's so feisty).

I'm not going to work on the forehead for another day or two as I probably "could" do it - but it will be easier if I wait. 

What amazed me is that when I went to check on her - she was in the back of the cage and the boys were in the front - and she came running forward to see me. I thought for sure based on the way she was watching me that she'd hang out in the back - but nope - she WANTED me to open the door and to reach for her and pet her.

So I guess she is both feisty and forgiving? 

A short story about the baby - named Duke now. A few minutes ago he had some oatmeal out of my hand and then he had his bottle. He ran around the bed for a bit and then he hopped back IN his cage so he could use his potty corner and then he huddled up next to his stuffy for a nap.

I was in shock....he ran INTO his cage? 

I will say he's learning - cause usually about 5-10 minutes after having his formula he does get put into his cage so he can use the bathroom area...but I didn't think he realized it.


----------



## TinysMom

I can't find a picture right now - and I'm too upset to do much.

I was just thinking the last day or two how good things had been going - no losses, etc.

I went to feed Squirrel tonight and discovered she'd passed away sometime earlier today. No signs of illness...just...gone.

Binky Free sweet girl - I wish I'd bred you because you were beautiful - but you sure were a pleasure to have and talk to and play with....one of the sweetest does I'd ever had...


----------



## TinysMom

I just heard a song that describes Art & I so well....even if I am not sure I like what it says..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYjO-L48ZQQ]I just want to be mad[/ame]


----------



## lelanatty

I know that song! It is a pretty good song.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I just heard a song that describes Art & I so well....even if I am not sure I like what it says..
> 
> I just want to be mad



We had an instance of that this week, too. Or, should I say, Dave did. He had a valid reason for being mad at me, but he just had to be mad for awhile.

All in all, it was just as well that we stayed away from each other for a few days...polite, but not engaged. When we finally talked it out yesterday, we were both reasonable, and there was no yelling. THAT in itself was miraculous, because he was HOT, HOT, HOT on Sunday.

Even though we shouldn't let the sun go down on our anger, we also have to have enough control of ourselves to be kind to one another. I thinking giving someone the silent treatment to "punish" them is wrong...but if you are trying to collect yourself, staying a bit removed is probably a good thing!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can't find a picture right now - and I'm too upset to do much.
> 
> I was just thinking the last day or two how good things had been going - no losses, etc.
> 
> I went to feed Squirrel tonight and discovered she'd passed away sometime earlier today. No signs of illness...just...gone.
> 
> Binky Free sweet girl - I wish I'd bred you because you were beautiful - but you sure were a pleasure to have and talk to and play with....one of the sweetest does I'd ever had...


I am so sorry Peg, binky free Squirrel.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - today we lost Squirrel's neighbor Oops. When we found Squirrel our first words were "Dang...we thought Oops would be the first to go...". He'd been ill off and on for a while ....

It bothers me though- two bunnies in about 16 hours...side by side. 

I called Art and said, "I don't know that we have a virus - but we need to powerwash all the rabbitry cages tomorrow..." and he agreed to do so.

So this afternoon I'm going to make a list of who goes where tomorrow and how many carriers I'll need to set up so that first thing in the morning we can start powerwashing the cages and bleaching them and letting them set in the sun for a bit before we bring them back in.

And of course - when I came home - Jar Jar was dead asleep...scared me half to death. He just did not want to get up once he woke up (he finally did).


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh no! Sorry about Oops and Squirrel  I would be worried too about 2 bunnies right next to each other dying so close together. I hope it was just a coincidence. And naughty Jar Jar, scaring you! I hate when my bunnies flop like that. It's cute when I know they're just asleep, but terrifying at first.

I actually got video of a Flemish Giant at the fair flopped down. He was dreaming, it was really cute. He even woke up practically on cue when I was filming him.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peggy! Peggy! Tell Finnster to wind those ears up tight and send me some LUCK!

I got a call from the instructor of my pharm tech class yesterday....he has a position open at the CVS pharmacy where he works. I went in to talk to him today...it's looking pretty good! The store manager needs to look over my info, but I could be getting that illusive job offer by the end of the week!

Go Finn, Go!


----------



## TinysMom

Not only is Finnster going to use those ears to wish you luck - but Brady Hawkes has decided to thump for you every morning at 5 am for 15 minutes...

Hurry up and get the job...please! The other males are threatening to join in his thumping....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How is everything in Peg Land?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Peggy! Peggy! Tell Finnster to wind those ears up tight and send me some LUCK!
> 
> I got a call from the instructor of my pharm tech class yesterday....he has a position open at the CVS pharmacy where he works. I went in to talk to him today...it's looking pretty good! The store manager needs to look over my info, but I could be getting that illusive job offer by the end of the week!
> 
> Go Finn, Go!



Finnster is working on it - but now he's gotten it in his head that he should start "requesting" a "donation" of a bag of craisins per month....

I told him that was crazy - he'd never even had craisins...which is why he insisted on needing HIS OWN bag so he could try them.

I told him that flirting was something one did for fun - not for rewards....and he said he'll think about it.

Seriously.... he must associate you with holding his ears up cause I'll mention "Auntie Karen" and he starts raising his ears up and holding them out a bit...


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How is everything in Peg Land?


Everything is....so so. Some things are good - some things not so great.

Let's see - the good....Duke is growing like a weed and becoming addicted to mommy's pettings.....he loves to snuggle in my hair for short naps too. He has learned to drink from the bottle and will guzzle down 30-45 cc at a time - he is currently getting two bottles per day but I may have to start him on a third bottle.

I've decided e-lop is for "energetic engineer" lop. Brady got playtime today in the kitchen - I think that "Sir Hawkes" is the smartest bunny we have - possibly even smarter than Nyx (slap me for that please - we've always been impressed with her intelligence as she really seems smarter than most bunnies). Anyway - Sir Brady decided to use his teeth to PICK UP the exercise pen so he could move it around and get out. That's right - he used his teeth and PICKED THE PEN UP! I died laughing as I watched him. At first when he came hopping around the corner from the kitchen I was like, "What the ????"....but I put him back and watched him. He's one smart cookie....we had to keep checking on him every few minutes. He sure seemed to be having fun.

I believe that both Cindy and Sher are pregnant and we should be having babies fairly soon. The nestboxes will be going in probably tomorrow - I need to look up the dates of when I bred them. I'm a nervous wreck....I really want these babies very badly. 

My job is....well...its hard to explain. I have a new boss now...and just from his first email this week - I think I'm going to like him - a lot. He said "Here is my picture so you know what I look like" - and he sent a picture of Brad Pitt. I haven't heard back from him - but I sent him a picture of Brad Pitt & George Clooney from Ocean's Eleven and asked if I could meet his partner...since he'd be more my age.... 

Art & I talked today about my job and the fact that it is ending. I just ran the numbers and we should be able to get by ok without me working if it comes down to that. We know that in October of 2011 - Art will get an $8+ per hour raise (gotta love the unions - even if I hate unions really). Well - not just Art...everyone in his shop will get that raise - this year it is about $1 per hour....it will start Oct. 1st. 

Anyway - it would be a bit tight - but I could pick up mystery shopping jobs and various merchandising jobs that might pop up.

But we talked about - if my company gets the account they might get - would I want to stay with them and work on it? Would the work be local or involve driving still? 

Would I prefer to get a different job? Would I want to go to the new company that will have the Kraft contract?

So much to think about....

It also doesn't help that Art is now on mid shift - which means he starts work at 10 pm and gets off at 6 am......

From Sunday night until yesterday afternoon at 5 pm - I slept about 40 hours....partly cause it is so hot and our bedroom is cool during the day - but I can't do much in there with him sleeping. I've been up now for almost 24 hours and hope to go to bed when he goes to work tonight - so I can reset my internal clock (and work tomorrow).

He'll be on mids for 2 months...and its just not an easy time...although I love being able to have the car any time during the day that I want it or need it.

Anyway - that's life for now. When life gets busy like this or I feel overwhelmed with decisions - I tend to pull away from the "extras" like friends...and the internet stuff. I just can't handle it all....

I'll be back soon...probably with photos..


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Peggy! Peggy! Tell Finnster to wind those ears up tight and send me some LUCK!
> 
> I got a call from the instructor of my pharm tech class yesterday....he has a position open at the CVS pharmacy where he works. I went in to talk to him today...it's looking pretty good! The store manager needs to look over my info, but I could be getting that illusive job offer by the end of the week!
> 
> Go Finn, Go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.... he must associate you with holding his ears up cause I'll mention "Auntie Karen" and he starts raising his ears up and holding them out a bit...
Click to expand...


LOL! My Finnster is a smart little guy! Keep it up Finn :brownbunny...I should be hearing back in about the next 2 days. :hanging:


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share - Duke is finally looking like a flemish giant now....he's got the big butt....the big ears....the big paws.

If he is going to grow into his ears/paws....I think he'll be even nicer than Big Jake - who I think is even nicer than Mercury...

Today he got let out of his cage and the first thing he did was run for my arms and to snuggle with me. I thought for sure he'd binky for a bit- but he didn't start playing till several minutes later when I put him on the bed so I could get up and get his formula....and even then - he wanted to snuggle next to me for pets.

This is going to be one very affectionate bunny who craves human attention.


----------



## wabbitmom12

So sweet! That warms a bunny momma's heart


----------



## TinysMom

Cindy had six babies earlier tonight - she wasn't due till tomorrow.

Here is a picture (From the past) of how she seems to be feeling right about now..


----------



## wabbitmom12

:clapping: Yay! Babies! 

ray: That Mama and kits are doing well.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :clapping: Yay! Babies!
> 
> ray: That Mama and kits are doing well.


:yeahthat:


----------



## wabbitmom12

:stikpoke Everything okay over there?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :stikpoke Everything okay over there?



More than ok - sorta. Mostly...

I signed up with Avon less than 2 weeks ago - I think I shared that already. My first order goes in on Tuesday.

Last weekend my recruiter and I talked about "leadership"...a lot. Then I talked to Art about it. Then I prayed about it. Then I thought about it some more.

Then I prayed about it some more. Talked to Art. Talked to my recruiter.

Thought about my life.

Today - with my recruiter's help - I signed up the first two people under me. Tomorrow I have a meeting with my third person. Friday I have a meeting with my fourth person.

In addition - my recruiter has meetings coming up this week with people in my district that she is going to put under me.

Oh - and my first order goes in Tuesday morning....

I am very happy - but very busy. I'm spending time not only learning about the products themselves - but the whole business side of things - because Avon is really into training - I have something like 25 training courses I can take in beauty, money management, etc. - and that's before my training for leadership comes in.

Anyway - I never thought that a $10 investment would turn into such a life-changing "career" for me - but I'm LOVING it. 

People around me are remarking at the changes they're seeing in me....

I'm happy. 

Busy...

But happy.

Oh - and this will be the only time I mention it - but you can see my "estore" at www.youravon.com/pflint and the code "FIRSTREP" gets you FREE shipping on an order of any size.

(While you're there - do a search for "Butler Bag" and see what I'm buying myself for my 50th birthday!)

More later - but I'm about to collapse for now.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, I'm so glad to hear about the Avon thing and that you're feeling good! I've come to the conclusion over the years that in order for me to feel good about myself, I need to be doing something productive with my life. Not just being busy, but doing something that's actually beneficial to myself and (more specifically) beneficial to others. I was getting really burned out at school and took a semester off to decide if I wanted to change majors or even quit school, and spent that time working full time at the grocery store. It wasn't long before I wasn't very happy. I was busy for sure, but working at a grocery store doesn't really help people. I decided during that time that I definitely needed to continue school and that I wanted to be a teacher so I could help children. I'm quite busy with school now and also quite happy. I'm not really helping kids that much yet, but I consider my education to be an important step towards being able to do that so I'm happy. I have had a few instances in my fieldwork (time spent in elementary classrooms) where I think I really helped a kid and I'm so glad.

Okay, sorry I kind of hijacked your thread there. Just wanted to say WHY I understand why you're happier now that you're doing the Avon thing. I'm going to go check out your store!

How are the baby loppies doing? Kerensa is snuggled with me on the couch right now and we want to see pictures!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Okay, sorry I kind of hijacked your thread there. Just wanted to say WHY I understand why you're happier now that you're doing the Avon thing. I'm going to go check out your store!
> 
> How are the baby loppies doing? Kerensa is snuggled with me on the couch right now and we want to see pictures!


First of all - for those who aren't on facebook - I hope you can see these photos of the babies (Shiloh - I know you've seen them already)...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2083958&id=1256253569&l=8224ed21f4

I'll try to take more photos this week - their eyes should be opening in the next day or two.

Can you believe that today is the last day I'll be in my 40's? Tomorrow I turn 50...

Up until a couple of weeks ago I was sort of blah about it.....now...I don't know - I think its partly due to the Avon - I'm excited about it. On my 50th birthday - I turn in my first order - and it feels like turning over a new leaf for my life.

I didn't realize just how busy I would be....and yet - its such a FUN busy-ness. While I miss having time for the forum - I'm having so much fun - that I don't feel...I don't know....its hard to explain. Its like its nice to come here and share and stuff - but if I can't make it for a day or two - its ok - because I FINALLY have a life again....a life I'm enjoying. Its taken me a long time to get to this point.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am really happy for you Peg, I am glad that Avon is going to work out for you.

The baby's are adorable!


----------



## Nela

I'm a day late (coulda sworn I read this yesterday but oh well...) HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sorry about being late. I hope you had a wonderful day. Wishing you all the best for this year with many many blessings big and small. Hang in there! 50 is a nice round number for starting fresh or refreshing things in one's life I imagine. 

Best of luck with the Avon thing. I looked at the site but it wasn't working for me. I imagine they don't ship internationally?

Wishing you a year with less bunny relatedheartbreak as well!


----------



## wabbitmom12

:birthday :trio 

A little late, but hey - it stretches out the fun!!

I hope you had a great day!

Congrats on your Avon business


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :birthday :trio
> 
> A little late, but hey - it stretches out the fun!!
> 
> I hope you had a great day!
> 
> Congrats on your Avon business


:yeahthat:what my wife said!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oops, I forgot to come and say Happy Birthday! So, happy belated birthday, Peg! What did you do for it?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm wiped out - so I'll simply share here what I posted on Facebook last night....

Had a really super 50th birthday - couldn't have asked for better. Placed first AVON order...talked to my dad...watched movie w/ Eric...hung out w/ Robin and watched Bones while working on AVON books...forget what else. Just a super fun and relaxing day....couldn't have been better. (Oh yeah - saw Art too)...
​As a short update - Cindy's babies are starting to open their eyes - so cute. I think we're naming them after the Three (four) musketeers...we gotta find their names. So far we have Porthos (the fattest one), Dotty (D'Artagnia (sp?)....the broken one....

Duke is doing good - growing up and not needing mama as much....sigh...

Ellie Mae finally had her abscess drained today so she looks less like a dinosaur. It needs more draining (Art did it while I was napping)....but she was biting and fighting when I went to look at it....so I let it be.

She's doing good though.

More later - but I want to watch this last dvd of Bones before I return it to NetFlix...plus I have bunnies to feed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Now turning the big 40 I believe, turning 50 no way!


----------



## TinysMom

Just a short note - just made reservations for our hotel room tomorrow night. We're heading up to New Braunfels, TX tomorrow afternoon and hoping to go tubing Saturday at TubeHaus.com ~ depending upon the water levels, etc. Its currently considered "strenuous"....but we have tickets and this is the last weekend to use them.

Robin's friend (boyfriend) Richard is coming down from Kerrville and will be going with us....we got him a hotel room also so the kids can spend time together tomorrow evening before we settle in for the night (she'll be staying with us).

This is really cool for them - they're both jumping up and down at getting to spend some time together again...finally.

Sure wish Eric could make it...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sounds like a great time! I hope you have lots of splashy fun.


----------



## irishbunny

Nela wrote:
[quoteBest of luck with the Avon thing. I looked at the site but it wasn't working for me. I imagine they don't ship internationally?[/quote]

We have Avon in Ireland, so you probably have it there, just need to find a local representative.


----------



## myLoki

Tubing has gotten so expensive! We went a couple of weekends ago and just ended up at Canyon Lake because it's free and fun too. Have fun!

t. :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How was the trip, Peg?


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How was the trip, Peg?


Well...I'm home and I'm mostly in one piece. 

Let's see - the drive up went ok....we made it to the hotel safely (HATE HATE HATE city driving)....Richard made it in fine too and we all hung out in our room till midnight eating pizza and stuff. I fell asleep about 9:30 or so....but I'd wake up a bit every few minutes and hear Richard and Art talking...which was really good to hear them "connect" on topics that they share. For those who are wondering....Richard is Robin's boyfriend. Her 1st boyfriend. We've known him...5 years I think? Maybe 6 almost? I'd have to sit down and figure it out....the kids have been good friends for a while - he was Eric's roommate at college for a year - and his feelings for Robin have grown over time to become more than friendship - she has had STRONG feelings for him for a long while.

I have got to say that...we really did NOT like him at first....all those years ago. But now....WOW. What an awesome young man he has turned out to be. Every time I see him - I am more and more impressed about the man he is becoming - well - in fact - the man that he is.

So the fact that he and Art were able to connect on things was pretty neat because I think it made them both feel more comfortable.

Anyway - after our continental breakfast of Texas-shaped waffles....we went out to the tubing place.

From there...the day got "interesting".

I don't think that they make tubes in my size....not at all. I could not seem to lay in a tube like most folks do....I kept feeling like I was going to tip over. I finally had to SIT in the tube....that was ok. I was connected to Art's tube and the cooler's tube.

We did good till we hit the first rapids....I got knocked out of my tube. I was ok till I stood up - and then got knocked back down again - TWICE - with the water. Then I freaked out a bit and got scared. I finally was able to make it to the side and Art helped me back into my tube (he flipped too) - only to realize - I LOST MY GLASSES.

Now here is a lesson that everyone can learn from. I've had those glasses for over 5 years - have been meaning to make an appt. for an eye exam. All last week I was praying, "Lord....help me remember to set up an exam...". I'd remember it partway through the day - and say, "I'll do it in a bit..." and then forget.

So when you pray - be a bit more specific....maybe "*Lord..help me remember to set up an exam but don't have me lose or break my glasses one more time...ok?" *See...that would've done the trick.

But no...me.....with vision of 20/60 in one eye and 20/100 in the other eye...had to go and lose my glasses...so I can't drive - can barely see - etc. (For all I can tell - I'm typing up gobblygook here cause my fingers are on the wrong keys and I don't know it since I'm a touch-typist). 

Anyway - we got back in the tubes and I did ok till we approached the next rapids...then I started to freak. Art held my hand and told me it would be ok....that if I freaked out I'd make things worse. He was right...the next rapids we went through were always ok after that - I calmed down - I held his hand and held onto the cooler's tube...and we did great.

Unfortunately - about 1/2 mile from the end...we pulled over to readjust ourselves in the tubes....and things went south from there. Long story - I'll just say we WALKED the rest of the way down the river pushing our tubes.

We finally got our tubes turned in - (got a shuttlebus back) and we went to this hamburger shack and ate and then Richard went back home and we headed home. The kids agreed - they'd go tubing again - we decided that we'd go RAFTING in a big raft...in fact - I'm gonna start saving for a trip next year in the Big Bend area....but tubing....naw. Art & I are both over 250 and it was just too uncomfortable.

But I'm glad I did it....I'm all scratched up (Art was just noticing new bruises on my legs today) - and I lost my glasses. 

But I'd always wanted to do it at least once....and I did it. There was a lot of fun with a bit of terror mixed in and a big dose of frustration.

The neat thing was - the kids got to spend time together (Richard lives 3 hours away). Before we left - Richard gave Robin a tracfone he bought for her so they could text/call, etc. (versus just talking online). We all thought that was so sweet of him.

We're going to try to go up to Kerrville (where Richard lives) in 6-8 weeks and spend a night or two at a hotel so Robin can visit him (but stay with us at night). There is a used bookstore up there - along with a Hastings bookstore (we have to travel 150 miles to San Antonio or San Angelo for a bookstore). 

Well - it looks like the optometrist may be opening in 10 minutes or less...guess what I'm REMEMBERING to do today?

Let's hope I can get an early appointment and not have to wait several days..

Oh - when we got back - Duke was very anxious for his formula and he climbed all over me for it....plus my Avon order had arrived.

I think that tonight Duke is moving into a cage with Ellie Mae who is being separated from Jar Jar and Mr. Bubbles since their boy bits may drop soon.....Duke needs some bunny socializing though and I think Ellie Mae will be lonely. She'll be in the cage next to the two boys she lived with....but still yet...she loves being groomed, etc. 

Now let's hope she can teach Duke a thing or two.

Oh - and for Ali.....Brady Hawkes is a real character - you were right. Now that he has shown us his character....can he come live with you? You won't mind him stomping and making loud noises all the time will you? He loves to throw his litterbox around - bug the girls that are caged around him - and thump whenever he feels the need to let everyone know he's "interested"....


----------



## TinysMom

YIPPEE! 

I have an appointment for tomorrow afternoon at 2 pm.

I can hardly wait!


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yay! I prayed you'd be able to get an appointment quickly!

What an adventure on the tubing trip. I'm glad there was a bit of fun mixed in there, even despite the terror and frustration. It never hurts us to try something new. (Well, maybe it hurts physically - hence, your bruised up legs...)


----------



## JadeIcing

Get him fixed and we can talk no boy bits needed here.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Get him fixed and we can talk no boy bits needed here.


Well.....actually....he ain't going anywhere....boy bits or not...

I gotta admit - he may frustrate me like the dickens...but I love him too and can't give him up....


----------



## JadeIcing

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Get him fixed and we can talk no boy bits needed here.
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....actually....he ain't going anywhere....boy bits or not...
> 
> I gotta admit - he may frustrate me like the dickens...but I love him too and can't give him up....
Click to expand...



:big wink:What did I tell you?


----------



## TinysMom

I hope this will work...

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2086742&id=1256253569&l=13c3fa815c


----------



## Nela

I'm sorry your tubing adventure didn't end too well... I've never been to a water park or anything of the sort so I would have panicked as well.

I think Robyn is lucky to have such supportive parents. I think it's really nice of you guys to help her see him and think of ways to compromise without allowing something you wouldn't want. Really, I like how you balance that. 

I hope your Avon job is going well and that you are happy with it. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

I give up.....

Schioppi has been living on the floor along with her mom and her cousins and stuff. Lately the does have been in the mood - mounting each other, etc - and Schioppi was doing most of the mounting.

I pulled her off her cousin this morning...and flipped her to talk to her...

That's when I saw....

BOY BITS!

Art is dying laughing since Schioppi was sorta named that cause it was an Italian word for "gun" or "Shotgun" or something like that....(turns out the word means Thunderer).

HE is now caged....and I'm looking into buying/making 6 nestboxes...just in case.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh:

I tell you that gender fairy must have frequent flier miles.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :laugh:
> 
> I tell you that gender fairy must have frequent flier miles.


Yeah....he/she loves to fly from Texas to Indiana all the time....

The funny thing is - now that Schioppi is in a cage and I look at "her" - I can see the masculine face....her face really has changed over the last few weeks.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my gosh!!  I HOPE you don't end up with that many litters!

I'm sorry - having a brain fade - which breed is Schioppi?


----------



## TinysMom

She WAS Nyx's daughter...now she is Nyx's son....aka FLEMISH GIANT!


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> I'm sorry your tubing adventure didn't end too well... I've never been to a water park or anything of the sort so I would have panicked as well.
> 
> I think Robyn is lucky to have such supportive parents. I think it's really nice of you guys to help her see him and think of ways to compromise without allowing something you wouldn't want. Really, I like how you balance that.
> 
> *I hope your Avon job is going well and that you are happy with it. :biggrin:*


After spending the last hour or so working on Avon stuff...I'm finally gonna head to bed and sleep till about 8 or so....(I slept a lot yesterday).

I'm so busy with Avon (and the rest of my life) that I'm not on RO much anymore....

I'm hoping to get a bit more balance in the next few days...but on Tuesday I drive up to San Antonio and stay in a hotel by myself....so that I can attend a "Business Development Seminar" at the Marriott. I understand we're having lunch and a fashion show and ...well...I'm excited. There is also going to be a lot of training going on - to help me build my business.

I've got to say...I am LOVING Avon....and having all these feminine products around - is making me want to use them (and use them)...and wow....I almost feel pretty (and I never felt that way before).

I'm also learning a lot about me - my weaknesses - my strengths - and even thinking about what I want for goals...I hope to share some later this week...

Oh - before I forget - someone was sharing about Avon and they said this - and I love it. (Avon supports several cultural things - like fighting against domestic violence and cancer research, etc).

This is the company that puts mascara on lashes and food on tables,that fights wrinkles with one hand and Breast Cancer with the other.That knows the value of a perfect lip, but still opens its mouth and speaks out against Domestic Violence and for womenâs financial independence.This is the company that not only brings beauty to doors, but also opens them. The company that supports 6 million Representatives in over 100 countries.This is Avon. The company, that for 125 years, has stood for beauty, innovation, optimism and above all for Women.​Yeah - I know - some of you may be thinking, "Be Careful Peg...you're drinking the Kool Aid...you don't want to become a rabid Avon Rep"...

...and you're right. I don't.

But I will say - I'm having a blast....and the more I learn - the more I am so glad I signed up with Avon.

Now...off to bed for about 4 hours of sleep...
​


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> She WAS Nyx's daughter...now she is Nyx's son....aka FLEMISH GIANT!




:biggrin: Yay...my "grandbaby"!

So now Nyx's gene pool not only includes the Houdini gene, it also includes....the Master of Disguise!

That sneaky gender fairy...sometimes I'd like to swat her like a bug.


----------



## TinysMom

But do we know the gender fairy is a she? Could it be a he sometimes? 

Maybe the gender fairy swaps genders itself whenever it swaps another rabbit's gender....

Just something to think about...


----------



## wabbitmom12

Ah, then the gender fairy is a he-she! And is him/her self a Master of Disguise! 

:biggrin2: Who or whatever he-she is, TROUBLEMAKER is thy middle name!


----------



## Nela

I'm suddenly imagining the gender fairy as a snail since they can choose what sex they are as they please... Lol :confused2:


----------



## TinysMom

Art says my idea can not be correct because as soon as the gender fairy became a 'he' - he would sit down in front of the tv w/ a beer and say, "Forget this flying around being a fairy...I'm staying right here..."


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Art says my idea can not be correct because as soon as the gender fairy became a 'he' - he would sit down in front of the tv w/ a beer and say, "Forget this flying around being a fairy...I'm staying right here..."




LOL ART!!!! I love that man. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

yeah - I love him too - so funny.

I'm on my way out the door now for San Antonio - an Avon conference tomorrow.....so very excited and so very SCARED about driving in the city.

Of course I had to go and pick up 5 mystery shops to do today too - 1 in Uvalde and 4 in San Antonio on the way to the hotel...I'm calling them into the scheduler..

ARG!

OH well...its another $75....I'll look at it that way.


----------



## irishbunny

I'm glad you are enjoying doing Avon, I was thinking about doing it for awhile too. I go to an all girls school so the perfect place to hand out catalogues! Two girls started doing it though and they pretty much have the place covered. I do love buying from it though


----------



## Wabbitdad12

How are you and Avon doing?

How is your bunny herd?


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> How are you and Avon doing?
> 
> How is your bunny herd?


I'm loving Avon - not making much money at it now - but then again - it takes time to build a customer base and to build any business. I've been busy stocking up for a craft fair/bazaar type thing in 2 weeks...I hope to do well at it and make lots of contacts.

Things are going sorta ok here with the herd. We lost another holland baby today - its like they just stop doing well and lose weight and poof...they're gone. I tried to save it and hoped I'd be able to - but it didn't make it. I was hoping to give it to a girl who wants to start breeding hollands (I was going to be her mentor). Not sure if the other tort is a girl...if it is - then I may give her that one even if it is nice. Dotty (the broken) is staying here for sure.

We just did cage switching. Mr Bubbles is now back in the cage he was in with Jar Jar (after spending a night in a carrier). Jar Jar has moved to a smaller cage for a couple of weeks (till I can afford a bigger cage for him). Ellie Mae has also moved to a smaller cage so that Schioppie (Nyx's son that we thought was a doe) - could have a bigger cage than what he was in. He seemed very happy with his cage.

I need to take photos of bunnies and share them - but a quick story. We have six of Harmony's kids w/ Mercury...been watching them to see how they develop. Mr Bubbles is/was the runt - he's almost caught up. Rudy and Bullet are the other two boys - Eve can't get along with her sisters (she got that name cause I wound up putting her in a cage next to Adam)....and then there are her two sisters who are currently nameless.

Well Bullet is a flirt - Rudy has gotten out of his cage once though (don't ask) and is becoming more of a flirt also. He also likes to turn things over and play with them.

Tonight I was in the rabbitry feeding and Rudy had turned his litter box upside down and was wearing it on top of him - as if he was a turtle and it was his shell.

It was hilarious. I laughed so hard I was almost doubled over....and he was like, "I know my food is here somewhere..." but he couldn't seem to get his litter box to turn around with him. Finally - he had to toss it off his head and onto its side so he could get to his food.

Oh - and Dukey (aka Duke). He is the flemish giant "baby" that I've been bottle feeding - even though he's now 10 weeks old (I think - I have to count it out) - he thinks he needs a bottle every night. So I give in and make him a bottle - with about 99% hot water and 2 - 3 drops of the sweet cream that he used to have as part of his formula (I ran out of powdered formula). 

He guzzles it all down while sitting on the counter - and then flicks me off as soon as I put him down and he hops away. 

The thing is - if I miss it at night - he hounds me in the morning till he gets it....and he'll climb on my lap and up onto my chest/shoulder area and start trying to nurse off my neck and stuff to let me know he wants his bottle...

He's spoiled rotten. Totally.

Its amazing to watch him develop - he's Big Jake's son...the only thing I have out of Jake yet. I've got to say - I think he's going to turn out nice...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sorry about the lop baby, thats too bad. Sounds like the rest of the crew is keeping you laughing.

Hope the craft show thing goes well for you.

Mr. HB says hi to his big sis Nyx and wants her to know he is getting big like dad.


----------



## TinysMom

I GIVE UP!!! 

Schioppi's brother - who has been caged with his brother...

IS A GIRL!!!!

I'm gonna go scream.


----------



## JadeIcing

Or don't sex until later on.


----------



## TinysMom

If you only knew how often I check them for the first 10 weeks or so - and I have Robin and Art double check them for me.

Its that gender fairy - it hates me.


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL! I totally know what you mean. One of these days, I'm gonna SWAT her a good one!!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> LOL! I totally know what you mean. One of these days, I'm gonna SWAT her a good one!!


Can I watch? Can I? Can I?

:biggrin:

I'm uploading photos to photobucket right now...I'm sure NO ONE wants any pictures.....right?

But I just have to share....if I don't - I think Dukey (I know...I know...its really Duke after John Wayne) and others just might bite me!

Pictures soon...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I totally know what you mean. One of these days, I'm gonna SWAT her a good one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I watch?Â  Can I?Â  Can I?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I'm uploading photos to photobucket right now...I'm sure NO ONE wants any pictures.....right?
> 
> But I just have to share....if I don't - I think Dukey (I know...I know...its really Duke after John Wayne) and others just might bite me!
> 
> Pictures soon...
Click to expand...



:biggrin: Yes you may!

And, Yes :thumbup PICTURES!!


----------



## TinysMom

First the babies....Dotty and Porthos (although Porthos may be renamed if she is a girl)...


----------



## TinysMom

Dukey getting his water bottle. We had a bit of a struggle because Robin threw away his favorite nipple (he'd bit a hole in it) - so he struggled some with the bottle - I finally had to dig the nipple out of the trash. 

He has been known to grab the nipple (while we're making the bottle) and carry it around with him in his mouth..













































Did I mention that Duke HATES waiting?









I mean - he really hates it...he'd rather jump down and nip at my heels while I make his bottle if he can't have it right off..









Aaah....but it finally got delivered ... just in time too!


----------



## TinysMom

When Duke wants his bottle - he will come up and jump in my lap and crawl all over me and try to nip at my neck and my...um....well - where he would get milk from if I WAS his mama - and he'll nip at my clothes and stuff too.

So if I'm busy - I pick him up and hold him - like this - and he'll go right to sleep. He has slept in my arms like this for 30-40 minutes at a time if I'm doing something - the only thing is - it makes it hard to type on the computer which is what I'm usually trying to do...or talk on the phone with Ali and keep him quiet.


----------



## TinysMom

You often hear me talk about Bullet - and Rudy...and Schioppi. Well...

Here is Bullet....I have to admit - he is one of my favorites. He has a fondness for cherry tic tacs....he doesn't get them often so no yelling. But he um...stole one out of my hand once and LOVED it. (Yum...just what I need...a bun on sugar).















Schioppi is not a big fan of being caged now....he is Nyx's son that I thought was a girl...




Here are Nyx's two other two "sons" - one turned out to be a doe...




You've heard me mention Mr. Bubbles - right? Runt of the litter from Rudy and Bullet and the girls? Well - here he is now...









Back to Bullet...just because...




Rudy's door needs to be replaced so it currently is made up of NIC panels and chicken wire - I don't dare open it to show him to you better....because he'll be on the floor in 10 seconds or less. BRAT! He loves to sit on his upside down turtle-shell litter box.









Schioppi wanted more attention..









But then again - so did Bullet...


----------



## wabbitmom12

:inlove: I don't even know where to start!! All of those lovely buns!

The stories of Duke crack me up...he's a mama's boy! But, as we have been known to wait and wean babies at 10-12 weeks...I guess he is still in that category, right? (With the Flemmies, it's so easy to think of them as older.) He must still need that special attention...and soothing...of "nursing". Can't really hurt him...but I WILL be cracking up if he's still demanding a bottle when he's 10 pounds. :biggrin2:

Dotty and Porthos are sooo cute!

And I so love all of the junior Flemmies!


----------



## lelanatty

Wha?! Holland Babies!!! I don't think you've mentioned to me that you had those... They are soooooooooo cute!

And all the Flemmies are so beautiful and big too!

Btw, will I see you at Seguin this weekend? If so, who will you be taking?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :inlove: I don't even know where to start!! All of those lovely buns!
> 
> The stories of Duke crack me up...he's a mama's boy! But, as we have been known to wait and wean babies at 10-12 weeks...I guess he is still in that category, right? (With the Flemmies, it's so easy to think of them as older.) He must still need that special attention...and soothing...of "nursing". Can't really hurt him...but I WILL be cracking up if he's still demanding a bottle when he's 10 pounds. :biggrin2:
> 
> Dotty and Porthos are sooo cute!
> 
> And I so love all of the junior Flemmies!


I just looked it up - Duke will be 12 weeks old on Saturday around 11:30 am. Boy - how time flies. 

Part of Duke's "problem" is he doesn't know he's a rabbit. I mean - Robin taught him to be cat-like by showing him how to jump up in her lap while she was sitting at her desk. From there he proceeded to climb around on the breakfast bar, dance on her keyboard (I still say he's looking for bunny porn), etc. 

He's dog-like in the fact that he's like a puppy...when he sees you - he runs to get under your feet and trip you up if you're going to the kitchen...particularly if you're getting into the frig.

He's human like in the fact that he likes to be held like a baby.

He's flemmie-like cause he tries to get the sports scores from Australia with those big ears of his....and he loves to periscope.

But he doesn't get the fact that he's a rabbit and not "one of us".


By the way - here's a scary thought - I need to start breeding my girls now - the ones that were born last year at Christmas time....that's right - they're ready for breeding.

But I need more cages first - and to come up with more cage space...ha ha ha.

The bunny barn is on hold till next spring.


----------



## TinysMom

*lelanatty wrote: *


> Wha?! Holland Babies!!! I don't think you've mentioned to me that you had those... They are soooooooooo cute!
> 
> And all the Flemmies are so beautiful and big too!
> 
> Btw, will I see you at Seguin this weekend? If so, who will you be taking?


I wish I could be at Seguin - Art needs the car to go to Alpine and take the motorcycle safety training course there - he's been scheduled for it for a couple of months now. 

I'm thinking of sending Art up alone and staying here with the rabbits though - Eric and I can always watch a movie or something together or play EVE Online together (I've just gotten back into it to play with him).

I really miss the shows - hopefully this spring I'll be able to go to some.


----------



## TinysMom

Just a note for myself that Cindy's babies will be 7 weeks old tomorrow.

They look so SMALL.....they may stay with mama longer than usual just for MY sake....


----------



## TinysMom

I've been meaning to add - I need help naming Schioppi's sister....

I've been calling her Schi-Si (for Schioppi's Sis)....but Robin has been calling her "ThunderButt".

I am not sure I want to be heard calling a rabbit "ThunderButt" even if it IS a flemish...

I'll try to get better pictures later this week.


----------



## TinysMom

Some Avon news...I am SO proud of myself.

First of all - for those who don't know me - I really am shy in real life - PAINFULLY shy. There is a lot that goes into that from my background and stuff - but it is hard for me to talk to people...usually.

When I started Avon - I knew maybe 3 people I could give a book to. I didn't know my neighbors - (ok - I still don't really) - and I hadn't been to church for a while and didn't feel like I could connect with those folks just to hand them an Avon book.

So I was coming into this business from way way behind the starting line...and the odds of my Avon business taking off were really against me. I wasn't sure I could believe in myself - but Maura - the gal who recruited me - believed in me when I couldn't.

When I went to San Antonio to the Avon conference - they talked about several things. They talked about recruiting and how you can't "prejudge" the people you meet and think, "They'll never sell well because they are shy ... don't wear makeup...aren't pretty...". 

Then they played this video - for those who didn't know Susan Boyle (and those who did).

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnmbJzH93NU[/ame]

EVERYONE in the room was moved by the video....and Maura nicknamed me "Susan Boyles" because she saw how touched I was by the video and she wanted me to know that she believed in me and knew I could shine.

Last week Maura and I got into a bit of a "heated" discussion. I wasn't getting out and handing out books and getting those books out there. Its kinda like having Walmart in your back yard but never opening the gate and putting the sign out and saying, "HERE WE ARE".

I decided to show her...so I went out one afternoon for an hour or so...handed out a bunch of books - found out about the welcome wagon program in town....and wound up getting a $60 order.

She was proud of me (I was really proud of myself) - then she asked me what I was going to do THIS week since I couldn't just rest on my rear and had to WORK the business. She challenged me to work 4 days per week for 4 hours per day (I refused to work 5 days per week because I knew was going to be busy a couple of days).

So Tuesday I went out and went cold calling on businesses, etc. for TWO hours...and today I got TWO orders that total a little over $50 for them both.

I've gone from having two customers per campaign who were buying from me (plus my orders) - to having FOUR customers - plus having larger orders.

I share this because I feel like I've gone through a valley with Avon and I'm coming out the other side because I'm becoming willing to actually WORK the business.

And I'm sharing this because it felt so good to have someone believe in me - even when I couldn't believe in myself. 

If you've got a friend who is struggling to do something - find a way to encourage them and believe in them. You don't know what good it can do for them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay.


----------



## TinysMom

I've been debating sharing about this ever since early this morning - but I decided to go ahead and do so.

About 4 am this morning I was at my desk doing stuff when I looked over to the rabbits across from me - mainly Brady Hawkes and Athena. It was interesting to watch them "communicate" with one another.

Brady was sticking his nose through his cage bars to try and get closer to her....and he was trying to nuzzle her cage a bit. She was watching him and flicking her tail as if she was interested in him - or at least interested in something....but then she decided to lay down and ignore him.

So he turned his back to her and sat and gave her the bunny butt for about 10 minutes - but every couple of minutes I'd see him sorta peek back over his shoulder and then turn back around. Meanwhile - she ignored him for a bit- then she got up and stretched and yawned and faced him and he turned around and started to try and nuzzle her again through the cage.

It hit me how rabbits can really have feelings for one another and develop relationships with the rabbits that are beside them. Oftentimes I have to rearrange cages, etc. and I move them around - but I'd never really thought before about who is beside who and how they might feel.

One thing that really hit me though was this....Brady is going to be breeding with Ellie Mae sometime in the next couple of months so I can have at least one litter of e-lops to raise. I have to admit - I'm in love with the breed. 

But Athena is beside him and he loves to flirt with her.

I'm going to move them in such a way that he can have Athena on one side of him and Ellie Mae on the other side of him...and then hopefully he'll build a relationship with BOTH girls. 

Then - when I go to breed Ellie Mae - I'll take Athena and give her some playtime elsewhere so she doesn't have to see him with someone else.

I've notice the same thing with Sassy (holland lop doe) and Zuba. She will stand up on her hind legs to peer into his cage and flirt with him - even though she can also see Finnster ~ she prefers Zuba. Meanwhile, Sher - who is on Finn's level - really does prefer Finn and even when Zuba was on the bottom - she wasn't as fond of him as she is of Finn.

I guess I am just constantly amazed at how much rabbits have their own personalities and preferences and the ways they communicate with one another.


----------



## wabbitmom12

SO true! We've talked about that before, how when we rearrange after a bunny goes to a new home (or to the Bridge), the others who were housed nearby - especially in the line of vision - really take it hard. Sometimes they don't think much of it for a few days, but by the time a week has come and gone, some of our rabbits have nose-dived into a serious period of mourning. 

I think you are smart to pay attention to their likes. You might not be able to breed them to their "favorite", but that doesn't mean that they can't be best buddies. And, putting Athena into another room to play when you get Ellie Mae and Brady together to make babies is good strategy. Rabbits can be so jealous! Why make it harder on Athena, you know?

:hug2: Btw, congrats on your Avon progress. I am proud of you!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Congrats on the Avon! 

I think you have too much cuteness in Texas. 

I've been getting emails from Duke, he said he would like to visit Indiana for the winter. He is such a cutie.

Great pictures, Peg. You bunny's are so cute.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Congrats on the Avon!
> 
> I think you have too much cuteness in Texas.
> 
> I've been getting emails from Duke, he said he would like to visit Indiana for the winter. He is such a cutie.
> 
> Great pictures, Peg. You bunny's are so cute.


I thought he was getting up on Robin's computer to get to bunny porn...you mean he's been emailing you?

No wonder he's tried to get up there so often...

I caught him staring at a US map also.

I think its cause I finally stopped giving him bottles....he's upset. He gives me the butt a lot now. I think at 12 weeks he's entering his teenage phase and mom is no longer "cool" or "fun".

Oh well...such is the life of a breeder mama.


----------



## TinysMom

Right now - Ellie Mae and Jar Jar are in much smaller cages than I would like them to be in - I will be able to afford new cages on Friday - and its only been a week or so since they got put in the smaller cages. Still yet - it bothers me.

So today I put them outside in a pen to let them get some exercise. Most of the pictures are of Ellie Mae as she did the most looking around, etc. She was bound and determined to get out. Jar Jar mainly ate a dried leaf he found and enjoyed the fresh air.

Eric actually came down today too - his friend towed his van down so we can have it worked on. I was explaining to both Eric & Paul that if I'd had Brady out there - Brady wouldn't moved the pen around so *I* was in it and he was running free - but that these two just weren't quite as bright...yet.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Those are cute pictures! Love those long ears.


----------



## JadeIcing

I just want to say... I told you so...


----------



## irishbunny

Those ears are too cute!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I've been getting emails from Duke, he said he would like to visit Indiana for the winter. He is such a cutie.


I just caught him "exploring" a bit ago....getting into mischief - nothing major.

I handed him a couple of bags and told him if he wanted - he could consider them "packed" and head out your way.

He thumped at me a couple of times and ran off to cuddle with Auntie Nyx.

I'm telling you - since he stopped getting his bottle he has NO respect for his breeder mama anymore and he's almost worse than a teenage brat.


----------



## peapoo_bunny

oh my goodness.. the bunny in the pictures above is so cute! english lop? i want him/her! just send it to nc ok? haha.


----------



## TinysMom

Well...today we cleaned a bunch of rabbitry cages and moved some bunnies around (mainly from bottom cage to top cage - although we did put Hermes beside CJ - who has turned out gorgeous - and we put Harmony next to Mercury).

All bunnies seem mostly happy - there are a few that didn't get their cages cleaned - they'll be tomorrow.

Harmony's kids (Bullet's sisters) were out playing and wow...they've turned out nice. In fact - I got to take a better look at Harmony now that she's in a top cage and all I can say is ...WOW...she's turned out really nice as she's matured.

Oh - and Sassy and Zuba got bred....yeah!


----------



## lelanatty

That is a very interesting observation. I have noticed it a little bit in my rabbits as well. After I sold one of my does, who had been my other girl Stormy's buddy, their cages were next to each other, Stormy seemed a bit depressed. She also hated it when I got a new doe and put her on the other side of her. She was pregnant and refused to have her kits until I switched her cages with that new doe, because she likes to be the one on the very end of the row, and I had gotten more cages and added them there as well.



ETA: Oops. This was in reply to your post about the relationships between rabbits. I was reading it and saw that nice little quick reply box and didn't think about there being more posts, lol


----------



## TinysMom

I thought I'd share a short update on this weekend's fair since this is a large part of why I've been so quiet, etc. lately.

We did about $300 in sales - not as good as I'd hoped - but not overly bad either. Basically - the profit I made from the sales - paid for the booth - which is the goal whenever you do a booth.

However - I did a drawing for a banana/ coconut gift set. We had a huge jar and lots of entries for folks to fill out. I had over 150 entries - and of them - about 80 people are interested in buying Avon and I think there were 6 or 7 that were interested in either selling Avon or becoming a "helper" and getting free Avon that way.

That was a large reason that I did the fair - to get a larger customer base and to get recruits to build my team.

I'm very very excited. If I can get at least four of these people selling and we have enough in sales every two weeks - I will become a "unit leader" and things only get better from there. Also - with this many customers - it may be possible for me to get Presidents Club this year ($10,100 in sales from April 1st 2010 - March 31st 2011 roughly). That means I'll be guaranteed 40% discount/commission.

Anyway - I am going to be posting something in the off-topic area about my business plans - I'm hoping some of y'all will read and respond.


----------



## TinysMom

OK - must share...just received my first phone call from someone who got a book at the fair....$23 order and she loves Avon but hasn't had great service. 

I'm so psyched!


----------



## Momto3boys

WAHOO that's great news!! Hope the calls keep coming in


----------



## JadeIcing

Are you going to chart the sales you make from calls due to the fair?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes I am Ali. I don't know so much if I'll be charting them per se - but I am going to develop a way to keep track.

I'm very excited - I really am.

I kept hearing over and over again from folks how they had a rep and then the rep sorta disappeared or how they have moved and didn't know how to find anyone or how they wound up getting messed up by their prior rep, etc.

This gal was so impressed that with ALL of my customers I always go back two books to make sure I get you the best price I can get....even if it means I don't make as much money. But I figure - we live in tough times - I want to treat my customers the way I would want to be treated.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> even if it means I don't make as much money.Â  But I figure - we live in tough times - I want to treat my customers the way I would want to be treated.




That's the way to be successful! So happy for you.


----------



## TinysMom

I sure hope these links work....

Big Jake (Duke's Dad) outside 11/1/10

Sam & Dean (Half-flemmie brothers) together outside

I hope to maybe get more photos taken later this week....today was a gorgeous day (as you can see from Big Jake's photos) and Big Jake spent some time outside - as did Princess Athena and Bullet.

They all had turns in the dog run of anywhere from 90 minutes - 2 hours and they seem to really have enjoyed their times outside. They did not share their playtimes with another flemmie (ie. - no breeding, etc).

I hope that I can continue this week to give some of the rabbits some outdoor time as they really enjoyed it.

Something really funny happened though that I have to share. 

Big Jake was out there in the pen and this squirrel was very SLOWLY walking along the other side of the pen (the outside) - watching Jake the whole time that it (the squirrel) was moving.

You could almost see it thinking, "What the &*()) are you???"

Jake meanwhile - was just enjoying the fresh air and sunshine....


----------



## wabbitmom12

Beautiful pictures! I'll bet the Texas weather is very nice now, with the drop in temperature and humidity.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Beautiful pictures! I'll bet the Texas weather is very nice now, with the drop in temperature and humidity.


 This is the BEST time of the year to live in Texas - between now and March or April....weather is GREAT.

By the way - to update on some things...

I'm now selling Scentsy as well as Avon (pegflint.scentsy.us) - they are wickless candles that you burn in wax warmers. We have 80 scents and all I can say is "WOW....such a variety". 

Cindy and Sasha have both been bred recently to Zuba - tomorrow Sher is going to be bred (hopefully) to Finnster. 

I have a situation I'm praying about and debating about. I'll share about it here but I'm pretty sure I know what my decision is going to be.

I have two babies that survived from Cindy's litter. Both are girls - until the gender fairy visits. One of the girls I was going to give to a youth breeder in Uvalde - about 70 miles away because she wanted to start working with holland lops. I figured that by the time the girl was old enough to breed - I could / would take Zuba to Uvalde one day and let him breed with her after I checked her over.

I got to talking to the gal and mentioned that I thought that maybe Portia would be ready to go in a week or today and mentioned that I'd never thought to ask - but I wanted to make sure she would live indoors.

As it turns out - this gal keeps her rabbits outdoors. She said she could put Portia in a shed beside her other bunnies (in a cage in the shed).

I feel horrible - but I don't think I can bring myself to do that.

My rabbits are bred and raised in the house - not outside in our heat and humidity. The last time I let some rabbits go to someone to live outside because it was a mild time of year for them to adjust - two of the three girls wound up dying in a few weeks after developing some health issues. (They were from Nyx's litter and flemish are more hearty to me than holland lops - at least since I had some problems with this litter).

Am I a horrible person for breaking my word to her and telling her that I can't let Portia go?

I really focus on raising my rabbits to be indoor rabbits - both pet quality and show quality (and I do breed for show quality) - but I want them to become family pets and interact with the family and be part of the family. Portia lives here in the living room and will get pets as we walk by and stuff. To be in a cage - by herself - I don't know. 

I keep telling myself that the needs of the rabbit have to come first. 

Anyway - I guess that is it for now.....maybe more later.


----------



## wabbitmom12

That's a difficult decision to make. You feel like your word and credibility are on the line, yet you want to do what is the best for your rabbits. 

If it were me, I guess I would look at it this way: I made myself a promise about these rabbits long ago, and I made it for very specific reasons. I put a lot of thought into the decision, and I STILL think it is the best decision. 

Then I would bathe the situation in prayer, asking that the girl would understand and forgive. I'd speak to her in person, or if not possible to do that - I'd call, explaining the decision I'd made long ago. Apologize that I had mis-spoke myself, because I did not get all the facts about her rabbit housing situation right at the beginning and tell her I had to be true to my promise to myself and the rabbits. And, offer to put her into contact with another reputable breeder that you checked out ahead of time.

SO much easier to say all of this, than to do it! I'll pray for you as you think over what you need to do.


----------



## TinysMom

Dukey outside today

Bunnies outside the last couple of days

Harmony outside


----------



## wabbitmom12

Nice pics!

It's amazing to see how big Duke is! Incredible that you pretty much had to hand raise him - which is often not successful - but he's also looking SO GOOD!

Harmony is such a pretty girl...love that dewlap


----------



## TinysMom

Flemmie girls outside


----------



## wabbitmom12

I LOVE PHOTOS 2 & 3 !!!! 

NYX IS GETTING SO BIG AND BEAUTIFUL - AS ARE ALL OF THE GIRLS - AND HER DAUGHTER IS ALMOST AS LARGE ARE SHE IS.

I WWWWAAAANNNTTT!


----------



## TinysMom

I think Nyx is pretty much done growing (watch her prove me wrong) but her daughter may actually get bigger when she's done growing - I won't count on it - but I wouldn't be surprised.

Nyx is actually prettier than she turned out in the photos and I love photo 1 of her laying down because that is just the way she is so often - except usually Sophia is laying across her back.

I could kick myself - my camera card is out of memory and I don't want to delete any photos - but tonight - Robin went out to bring the girls in from the porch and she said they were all in ONE HUGE PILE...she saw legs at the bottom hanging out but everything else was just one huge big pile of bunnies.

I am going to get a new card and hopefully get a photo of that tomorrow evening if I remember to let the girls stay out and play for a while while it cools down.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I think Nyx is pretty much done growing (watch her prove me wrong) but her daughter may actually get bigger when she's done growing - I won't count on it - but I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Nyx is actually prettier than she turned out in the photos and I love photo 1 of her laying down because that is just the way she is so often - except usually Sophia is laying across her back.
> 
> I could kick myself - my camera card is out of memory and I don't want to delete any photos - but tonight - Robin went out to bring the girls in from the porch and she said they were all in ONE HUGE PILE...she saw legs at the bottom hanging out but everything else was just one huge big pile of bunnies.
> 
> I am going to get a new card and hopefully get a photo of that tomorrow evening if I remember to let the girls stay out and play for a while while it cools down.



That's exactly what I thought..."I'll bet she lays like that all the time". Both her parents do, and she looked SO much like Sweetie, in that reposeful position. 

And, I thought, "Holy cow! Her daughter is huge already...she's going to be a big one!"

I love that "bunny pile" look...don't see it too often around here, as our buns are busy, busy when they are out to play. We see it with the babies, but that's been awhile now...

Gosh!! I think I have baby Flemmie fever again! Well, I guess I can have THAT kind of baby fever, since we aren't going to be having the other kind anymore. At least not til after our boys get married off, lol.

I hope you do capture the bun pile later, and get some lovely pictures! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

The bun pile is hilarious to see - especially when you see them all piled up like and its like 80 or 90 degrees (like if its 110 outside and the window a/c can only bring the temp down some). 

I'll be like, "Aren't you girls hot?"

They just look at me (if they woke up) and go back to sleep.

I can see Sophia aging - she hasn't aged as well as the others. I suspect she will be the first one I lose - I keep thinking of getting her neutered but I just don't have the $$ right now. 

Nyx will probably be neutered this next summer so that I can have her a long time. It won't be forever - but it will be the best I can do.

I need to remember to buy an apple this weekend and cut it up and just sit down on the floor and share with the girls. I'll probably give slices to most of the girls - but Nyx and I will share another apple or something - its been forever since we've done that.

Right now Hermes is out having his playtime...it is so much fun to have him outside - if anyone ever shows the joy of being a bunny - its Hermes. He's my binky monster....he binkies as much as a smaller rabbit.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Peg, I'm so glad you still have time to share with your bunnies (Or, I should say you MAKE time) since you got into Avon. Having a small business that you work from home can consume a person (the voice of experience here  ), and sometimes you can get so busy you forget to stop and smell the roses...or share an apple with your bun. :big wink:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Peg, I'm so glad you still have time to share with your bunnies (Or, I should say you MAKE time) since you got into Avon. Having a small business that you work from home can consume a person (the voice of experience here  ), and sometimes you can get so busy you forget to stop and smell the roses...or share an apple with your bun. :big wink:


I'm sitting here in tears Karen. How is that God used you - right now - at this very moment - to confirm something?

Last night I was up late....November is going to be a tight month for us - and as sorta a desperate act - I started doing some job-hunting online and found a job at our local GNC store.

I completed the application except for the three references. I needed to double check some cell phone numbers for prior bosses who told me in the past they'd give me a reference.

Turns out two of the three I had....have changed companies/numbers, etc and I don't know how to find them right off.

I called Art this morning at work to talk to him....really sorta down. Turns out - other than the fact that the money would be nice - he's not overly keen on me working outside the home....he has a rotating schedule and he honestly enjoys having me home when he gets home from work (or before he goes to work).

As we talked, we realized that with better management - I could continue to stay home - and that if I will really spend more time working my businesses and getting out there....things will pick up. It takes time to build any business.

So what you wrote - is just such CONFIRMATION of what God was laying on our hearts.

I just get...scared...sometimes. Its not that we can't make it - its just one of those "its mac & cheese" paydays because once we buy the food and hay for the buns and pay our bills and fill the tank with gas...well....then we wait for the next payday - where we will have more money and I will have two events where I'll hopefully be selling my Avon.

So thanks for sharing that...cause I really needed to hear it today - this morning.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Isn't God so wise? He knows exactly what we need to hear, and when we need to hear it. To HIM be the glory! I just said what was in my heart at the moment...not even knowing He would use it.

It reminds me of the passage where Jesus is describing the work of the Holy Spirit (and that's what happened here, I am certain): "Out of you will flow rivers of Living Water".


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited (and this is the perfect timing too) - I bought some scent testers off Ebay from someone getting out of Scentsy and they came today. A few were discontinued but most of them (over 30) weren't....

SO I now have a set of testers I can send out for basket parties for my long-distance friends on Facebook, etc. 

YEAH!

Also - my Avon order is due in a couple of hours - and I go see the Welcome Wagon guy and give him my stuff when Art gets home a bit after two.

Oh - and I finally got an email about an event I'll be having my Avon at in November - on the 16th. I'm so excited.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad things are looking up for you. We are amazed at how things work around our house, God always seems to have one of us up when the other isdown.

I love all the pictures of your bunners, good thing Texas is big, there is a lot of cuteness in your herd.

Tell Nyx her bro Handsome Bun is as big as momma and looks like he will be almost as big as dad.


----------



## TinysMom

You're not going to be calling him "Tiny Tim" are you?

You know I wish I could have her brother too if he's anything like her....right?

I don't have space...but still yet.

I just got home from Walmart.....made sure to buy 2 apples so I can share one with Nyx.


----------



## TinysMom

Busy busy day.....got a late start this morning but after Art got home I dropped off stuff with the Welcome Wagon guy....went and put my Scentsy ad in the newspaper (I think its funny...It goes something like this:

[align=center] *Practice Safe Scents!*
* Call Peggy today to schedule your Home or Basket party or place an order.*
[/align] 
Then it gives my phone number, email and website addy.

It will be in the business section under "Scentsy" (just like an Avon rep has hers under Avon and a Mary Kay rep now has hers under Mary Kay).

From there we went to Walmart for a bit - but I was dying to get home because my Avon order arrived shortly before we left. Even though there wasn't much in it for me - it still feels like Christmas every two weeks when the order arrives.

I'm thinking about what other businesses I can add as time goes by. I'm definitely going to add Thirty-One Gifts because I love their tote bags.

I've decided to not add Celebrating Home for reasons I can't really go into....but partly because they would be a conflict of interest with Scentsy.

I also started thinking about selling Usborne books again. I LOVED those books when I was homeschooling and I started thinking about the Preschools in our town that might like to do fundraisers.

I'm also thinking about Tupperware.

I figure if I have enough things going - and my customer base continues to grow....and they know that I'll be placing orders regularly....it will eventually take off.

By the way - here is the logo for "Peg's Place" - this is the postcard with all of the private information removed (since I don't want it out on the forum). 

The postcard will look better than this as it will list the companies I represent (as will my business card, etc).

But my letterhead and business cards will use this logo:

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Like it simple but pretty.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Ali. On the business cards - the logo is actually on the left side with the other information on the top, bottom and right side. I really like the balanced look of it. 

At this point in time - I'm starting to dream bigger dreams (that will take a bit of time to come true). 

I'm dreaming of adding something for the kids (thinking either Discovery Toys, Usborne books, Barefoot books or some combination of those) - plus I even found something for pets that I'm looking into.

I still need to contact Tupperware to get their start-up information also.


----------



## TinysMom

Thought I'd clarify something here about my vision for what I want to do.

Here is what I'm sorta dreaming of...

Every 3-6 months, my customers get a plastic bag with the "main" catalogs in them - then once a month they get their Avon brochure(s) together along with the special flyers for each company - and a list of dates I'll be placing orders.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx, Sophia & "Mom" share an apple


----------



## TinysMom

My Discovery Toys website - even has a picture of me!

Ok - so the picture is old...I need to get a better one (but I love that one of me).

I even did the "my story" about why I picked Discovery toys.

Having fun already - and one of the first things I'm SUPPOSED to do for my "work"...is to sit down and PLAY with the toys when they come.

Oh...make me cry.

I think between Scentsy & Discovery Toys I need a button that says, "I PARTY for a living".

:biggrin:


----------



## wabbitmom12

I loved the pictures of apple time...all 3 of you look like you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> I loved the pictures of apple time...all 3 of you look like you're enjoying yourselves!


I had forgotten how much fun it was on to sit on the floor and share an apple with the girls. 

I used to sit on the floor with a bowl full of fruit loops and hand them out too - the rabbits would be all over me - even trying to climb on my shoulder so they could lean down and get into the bowl....(mind you - it isn't like any one rabbit got THAT much).


----------



## TinysMom

So....what do you do when its 2:30 am......everyone is wide awake....hubby has to be to work at 6 am....etc.

Easy...everyone gets dressed and goes to IHop to have breakfast and chat with my favorite waitress (who loves the Avon/Mark catalog even though she's not ordered something yet cause she never has the time to sit and look through the catalog).

But then what happens? 

Show her the Scentsy catalog - and she buys a warmer with three bricks of scents....(sent hubby home - which is less than 1 mile away to bring in the 80 scents for her to sniff).

WOW. 

Thing is - now that I know she loves having stuff like that for her home...and I know the scents she likes...I know what I can keep on hand for her tips.....cause she would LOVE that.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Cool! Work smart, not hard.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a bit more of an update. Decided on a new email addy for my Discovery Toys business...

[email protected]

I really like that - easy to remember (I hope) and will hopefully help me keep stuff separate.

I'm sitting here watching Bullet chew on stuff that is stacked on top of his cage (papers)....he's so funny. His face is filling out and looking less narrow like a bullet does. I just adore him (let me guess - you can tell from my blog?).

I need to check Sassy soon and she if she took from her time with Zuba. Then I need to check Cindy who is a bit ornery with her kids.

I need to let the youth breeder know my decision - I decided to not let Portia go to her. I tried and tried to convince myself that it would be ok. But then I would watch Portia come for attention and stuff and realized - I just can't do it.

I am going to offer to help her find a holland lop doe when I go to another show....preferably one that has been raised outdoors.

I really would appreciate prayers for Sophia. I suspect she's not doing so well - hard to explain but her fur is rough and coarse ... and she's lost a bit of weight. I'm going to treat her for parasites and give her some supplements and stuff. I suspect she will be the first of my original flemish herd to pass on. If I can get her in better condition and get more money together - I'd like to have her neutered.

Thunder(aka "Thunderbutt") - Nyx's daughter is being a real pain lately. Seems like she's REALLY ready to breed (we flipped her to make sure she was still a girl - and she was - but her privates were deep red/purple almost). 

She tried to mount Sophia last night (and made Sophia cry out) - I've had to have a talk with her about respecting her elders. I also told her that I can put her in a cage if need be - even if it is a small one for a bit. 

She has a lot of her mom's personality from when Nyx was younger...its funny to see her come running by my desk at full speed to head outside on the back porch when I get the door open and the gate stuff set up. She just loves the outdoors.

Oh well - guess that's all for now...


----------



## TinysMom

Bunny Pile-up

Nyx is usually part of this but hears the camera and breaks everyone up.

The other night - I think 6 or 7 were piled up like this when Robin went to bring them inside...


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Bunny Pile-up
> 
> Nyx is usually part of this but hears the camera and breaks everyone up.
> 
> The other night - I think 6 or 7 were piled up like this when Robin went to bring them inside...



I Needz No Pillow...I Haz U!

lol


----------



## TinysMom

What gets me though is they do this even if its 85 in the house in the summer due to the a/c not bringing the temp down lower...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Wow you have a lot of irons in the fire! I know once you set your mind to something you can do it!

I love the bunny pile up pictures and Handsome bun says he can have his hay, pellets and nana treats packed in a instant. Handsome thinks his big sister is awesome!


----------



## TinysMom

The girls would LOVE to have Handsome Bun join them - especially Thunder who is being a pain because she is so desperate to breed right now.

Dukey however would pitch a fit and tell HB that he has to get in line for his turn at breeding....and of course right now Dukey is at the back of the line - which doesn't make him happy.


----------



## TinysMom

This is not about bunnies - it is about my businesses. Just sorta...chatting...sharing...needing to put things down and think things through.

I was just showing Robin my schedule for the next month or so. It goes something like this (besides my Avon orders every two weeks).

This coming Saturday the base is having a "yard sale". I'm taking my Avon to sell (the stuff that is priced in the under $5 range like kids' body paints that are soaps and shower gels and stuff like that).

On Monday I'll be attending a Discovery Toys party that my sponsor is driving down from Austin to do. This will be training for me - and I will get to help with the order forms, etc.

Tuesday night I have an event at the Officer's Club - I will be representing Discovery Toys (hopefully my kit will be in by then) and Robin will handle a table of Avon products. There is already a Scentsy rep who lives on base who is scheduled for this. (I find myself wondering if she is the one who tells people to go to her website and order).

From there - my schedule is light until December. It looks like December 3rd & 4th I am going to be doing a craft show downtown again. The booths are cheaper this time (less crowds too) - $35 for the two days. I'm going to get two booths but find a way to have Scentsy, Avon and Discovery Toys all in that area. 

Now - I don't have much for product for that event - at least for Scentsy and Discovery Toys. I'm working on that - the gal who got me started in Scentsy lives 70 miles away but has lots of product - I have none - well - one warmer and my party testers - but nothing for cash & carry. Since she has family in Del Rio and will be down Thanksgiving weekend - she is going to leave me with some product to have at the show and I'll sell it on consignment - right about now - I'd sell it without making money just to have the booth look decent and not be empty. But this way - I can take orders and maybe even schedule shows and get my name out there as the local rep.

Then again one week later - on the 11th - there is a one day event that is from 10 am - 5 pm. The booths are $25 each and I'm going to try and get two - maybe three - still debating on it. 

Of course - between next week and those events - I will be trying to schedule in-home and long distance parties for both Discovery Toys (I have a friend in Houston/Baytown area that may want to do one) and for Scentsy.

I share all this because I feel like I'm juggling things in the air....and so far - the juggling is going ok. But one wrong move - one misstep...and it will all come tumbling down.

Right now the biggest challenge isn't as much time as it is cash-flow...making sure the right business gets the right money for the right reason - whether it is to bring in product or to bring in more catalogs, etc.

For those who believe in prayer - that would be appreciated. For those who believe in good thoughts - that would be great too.

And for those who just want to sit back and watch and see if I succeed or fail...that's even ok - because I need the motivation from y'all to keep on moving on my business.

I'm very excited - I love most of what I'm doing....just want to keep going in the right direction.

Oh = and mystery shops? I don't have time for them now - but may pick them up again - on a limited basis.


----------



## TinysMom

Just a note for myself - Cindy was bred 10/27 and Sassy was bred 10/19.

Still need to breed Sher - and some flemmies too.

Also need to look at show dates to plan breedings.


----------



## irishbunny

I wouldn't mind having your jobs, I love Avon and love scented candles and things so Scentsy sounds great!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:shock2:

I am shaking my head just trying to grasp your schedule. Good luck!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> :shock2:
> 
> I am shaking my head just trying to grasp your schedule. Good luck!


Oh Dave - you'd love this...

I got a call this morning but didn't catch the message until about 2 pm.

A gal and her friend were opening her house to have a multi-vendor event and inviting friends in to shop for Christmas.

The event started at 6:30 pm. I could set up at 5:30 pm.

So - I did almost two tables of Avon plus a Discovery Toys catalog (not even mine - that's a story in itself) and took names of people who would like Avon or Discovery catalogs, etc.

Didn't sell anything - but two people did ask for a Discovery Toys book...and I may wind up with a booking or two out of it.

So ... yeah?


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add on the post above - another Scentsy rep was at the party...

Now - on to other things...

I need help - desperately.

I posted about this on facebook a few minutes ago.

We've had an uninvited guest living in our bedroom - as Art nicknamed him (since he was probably happy we were leaving him alone)....

MERRY Chris-Mouse


The last day or so he's been quiet..I sorta wondered.

Tonight we heard squeaking...

Turns out it was Merry CHRISTINE Mouse....who probably has a male around somewhere too.

(No wonder she was bigger when Art described her than what I remembered her being).

I need the following things:

A HUMANE way to trap mama and babies 
To find out if mama can be kept in an aquarium or something WITH the babies - and if so - for how long
Find out the weaning age of babies

Once mama and babies are able to be moved outdoors - OUT THEY GO!!!

I need humane ideas. I'm assuming since these are NOT domestic mice - they can not be domesticated....


----------



## wabbitmom12

Yeah, I'd say so too. Sometimes the wild ones carry strange and icky things like disease, so trapping and putting them out is a good idea. Even if they became friendly...definitely not pet material. 

I do know there are little, rectangular box-like traps (like 2 inch by 4 inch) that you can buy. They do not kill the mouse.


----------



## TinysMom

Dave - I sure wish you were here with us now as we "work" on Discovery Toys.

Here is how I just updated facebook a bit ago...

ROFLOL - watching 26 year old Robin put together a toy for 4 year olds ... and then take it apart - add in the missing piece - put it together again - then realize she put the piece in backwards. Yep - 4 year olds can handle this...no problem! (ha ha)​I spent the extra money to get the rolling luggage piece to carry this all in...I think the challenge is gonna be "how do I fit all those toys in that piece of luggage?"


​


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ROFLOL - watching 26 year old Robin put together a toy for 4 year olds ... and then take it apart - add in the missing piece - put it together again - then realize she put the piece in backwards. Yep - 4 year olds can handle this...no problem! (ha ha)


The problem is4 year olds canprobablyhandle it!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLOL - watching 26 year old Robin put together a toy for 4 year olds ... and then take it apart - add in the missing piece - put it together again - then realize she put the piece in backwards. Yep - 4 year olds can handle this...no problem! (ha ha)
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is4 year olds canprobablyhandle it!
Click to expand...

I think if Nyx had thumbs - she would've been trying to help too.

The toy was called "Motorworks" - you put together two vehicles with the help of a working toy electric screwdriver....and there are all sorts of different colored plastic screws so you could have different looks, etc.

But you had to get certain things in place - in the right way - in order for it to fit right.

And I'm not even going to go into her playing with the Marbleworks and guessing what color marble would make it to the bottom first....she asked if she could gamble with it...

Even when I went in the bedroom I'd hear "red...first .... red first..." and then a groan..or "yeah" and then "yellow first..." etc.

Toys...they're not just for kids (and bunnies) anymore.

And we're not going to start thinking about Nyx trying to play with marbles....


----------



## wabbitmom12

LOL on Robin and her marbles!

Tell she's okay...as long as she doesn't LOSE them. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqdMijHtA3U]Get past the guy talking to get to the fun part.....[/ame]


Dave - this is what Robin was playing with....


----------



## Nela

LOL! 

I worked in a toy/game shop for years and we had a few Discovery Toys. I'm 100% positive they were Discovery Toys. Do they sell in stores? Maybe they changed since the time... Anyway, what I meant to say was that I remember the toys and they had some fun things. I especially loved the marbleworks (though we did sell 3 brands of a similar product so not sure if it was my fav out of the 3). I can just imagine Robin playing with it. Hehehe. Truth be told, I had set up a demo at the store and it had more adults poking at it than it did kids. 

I also have no idea how you have yourself set up. I just can't seem to keep up with you. Lol You're working how many companies now? I hope you are having fun :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> LOL!
> 
> I worked in a toy/game shop for years and we had a few Discovery Toys. I'm 100% positive they were Discovery Toys. Do they sell in stores? Maybe they changed since the time... Anyway, what I meant to say was that I remember the toys and they had some fun things. I especially loved the marbleworks (though we did sell 3 brands of a similar product so not sure if it was my fav out of the 3). I can just imagine Robin playing with it. Hehehe. Truth be told, I had set up a demo at the store and it had more adults poking at it than it did kids.
> 
> I also have no idea how you have yourself set up. I just can't seem to keep up with you. Lol You're working how many companies now? I hope you are having fun :biggrin:


I know that we (as distributors) can not sell in stores here in the U.S. and I also know that there are Canadian distributors too. However - I'm not going to say that they aren't sold in stores because it is possible that they were or are. At one point in time (grinning here) - Discovery Toys was owned by.... AVON. Then they sold DT to a private investment group - then a couple of years ago it was bought by someone else and from what I've heard - this literally turned the company around because they lost a lot of consultants, etc. during the earlier years. I don't know what happened during that time - so I can't speak for it - but I can say that many consultants weren't happy (even if they stuck with the company).

I'm now currently doing...

AVON (order going in tomorrow - smallest order yet - but oh well)

Scentsy - placing an order this weekend

Discovery Toys - hopefully getting an order tomorrow night to place.

I want to add Thirty-One Gifts (the tote bags/handbags, etc) - probably this weekend as Eric is paying us back some money he owes us. 

I also would like to add Tupperware but the woman I contacted has not yet gotten back to me.

Something very interesting is ... I'm coming into Thirty-One under a gal that I really like who is named Alicia (but not our forum's Alicia) - but I'm getting distinct vibes from her that she may come into Discovery Toys under ME! I sorta think its funny (and I'm so sad to find out that she's moving in Feb).

Anyway - I went to a Discovery Toys today here in town that my sponsor drove down from Austin (almost 5 hours) to do. I don't know how large the sales here - I know that I handled $115 of the sales - and the hostess saved $123 on her purchases between her free items and her 1/2 price item (she bought this awesome tent thing that is normally $100 for half price). I know that the hostess' budget for her purchases was $300 and she didn't spend all of that. (She was buying Christmas presents for her two kids).

Elise (my sponsor) probably made about $150 off the party...it was a somewhat small party for her but I think part of that was that there were kids there and they kept making noises and interrupting, etc.

I found MORE toys that I want for US! One in particular I think I'm getting for Robin because its sorta something she'd enjoy playing when she's bored.

I went to the party for training - but I walked out of there with one party booked for 11/30 (with Alicia) and two potential "book parties" for the Thanksgiving holidays.

I'd like to sell $500 by 12/31 - because if I remember right - I'll get $125 towards my kit back then. Or a $75 bonus.....I forget which. I'll have to look it up.

Anyway - I was really touched though because my sponsor gave me a book that she's obviously purchased herself to give to her recruits...about how to work well at the party plan type of business (no matter what type) and become successful at it. The book is called Let's Party by Jan Ruhe and while I haven't finished it all - its very encouraging.

I am very excited - because tomorrow night I have an event at the Officer's Club on base for the Officer's Spouse's Club - and I'll have a table of Avon products and I'll have the Discovery Toys. (Someone else already does Scentsy). I'm hoping that I can get some sales of the DT for a nice size order and I'm already doing a special with folks that goes like this:

"Pass the book around over Thanksgiving while you go to be with family and collect orders - whether its for Christmas gifts for your kids or nieces/nephews, etc. Once you collect $100 OR MORE in orders - you get an EXTRA $10 in free toys plus whatever you would earn at the party level. Turn in the order to me by TUESDAY - November 30th (giving them cyber Monday to get home and get settled)."

So far - two folks are interested - and let's face it - a $100 show would normally get them $10 in free gifts- now they get $20 in free gifts.

Anyway - that is my life - right now - as far as I can tell.

Oh - about bunnies - I'm convinced now that Sophia has e-cunniculi. I'm heartbroken - although that word doesn't really begin to describe how I am feeling. I can't exactly cage her because Nyx is her best friend and frequently cuddles up next to her.

I'm starting her on the bendazole drugs this week....and making sure she has water available to her every 2 hours or so when I'm home. 

I am also about to start her on pumpkin/banana baby food supplement (with a bit of vitamin E oil) every day also - mainly to give her extra calories and entice her to eat more - since e.c. is a wasting disease.

I know we're in for both good days - and bad days. I'm praying that she will let me know when it is time to help her cross the bridge...and that it won't be for a while.

Right now my biggest concern is Nyx (who is also going to be getting treated for e.c. since she is with Sophia so much).

In addition - one of the younger flemmie girls is sounding like she's got pneumonia or something. She's getting treatments too.

I guess that's all for now....


----------



## wabbitmom12

Sorry to hear about the sick bunnies. It's always hard, especially if you know they will eventually be crossing the Bridge. 

I'm going to have to research the e-cunniculi illness, as I don't know much about it. (like whether it's a virus, etc.) 

I am glad that you have these other things in your life to help you stay busy and not worrying about the buns so much. You know what I mean....your concern level is appropriate, but you are still able to carry on with daily life, rather than becoming incapacitated by fear, worry, and dread. It is easy to slip into that pattern, but you have these other, positive things to help you avoid that. 

ray: for the rabbits, and for you!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so upset....one of Harmony's girls is very ill - I don't think she is going to make it through the night and I feel so totally clueless as to what the problem is.

About 2-3 days ago she started breathing funny - and she got a shot but she just started crying (not quite a scream) a bit ago...she's on Robin's lap now but I don't know how she'll handle it when she's put on the floor because she is breathing so hard.

I'm not handling this well at all. We haven't had any losses recently and this just seems so unfair- particularly since I have no idea what is causing it.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we lost her....

I am stunned and Robin is saying that we treated her within an hour of noticing she was sick - plus her fur was soft and in good condition too....so it wasn't like she was ill for long.

I just want to go bang my head against the wall.

I feel like I failed yet another rabbit - somehow.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:hug: I'm so sorry, Peg. Rabbits are such fragile creatures...I'm sure you didn't do anything wrong. She must have had some problem that just crept up on her. 

I think I may understand how you feel. We lost Lily in much the same way...strange breathing, and 20 minutes later she was gone. This beautiful, Best of Class winner that was just about a year old. Such a precious and sweet personality. I was inconsolable. I just kept crying and saying, "It's just not right!"

For all of their size, it seems like Flemmies are the most fragile of breeds.

Please, please take comfort in the fact that she had a happy life. 

ray: are with you


----------



## Nela

Sending you lots of love... I'm so sorry you lost her. I don't know what to say to bring comfort, but I know that you did what you could for her. Don't be too hard on yourself. :hug1


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks to both Nela and Karen for your words.

Karen - part of what is killing me is....she was one of the three girls I was considering sending to y'all for your breeding program. 

But what if she had a genetic problem? What about her littermates?

Know what I mean???


----------



## JadeIcing

So sorry you lost her. Like Karen said flemmies are such fragile bunnies. You did what you could as fast as you could. You can't do more we are limited.


----------



## Momto3boys

Oh that's so heartbreaking :cry2

I wish they could live forever :heartbeat:


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Thanks to both Nela and Karen for your words.
> 
> Karen - part of what is killing me is....she was one of the three girls I was considering sending to y'all for your breeding program.
> 
> But what if she had a genetic problem? What about her littermates?
> 
> Know what I mean???



The same thought crossed my mind...but, time will tell, as we see how the others continue to grow. It is so heartbreaking to realize the rest of the litter could be affected. But, we will just have to evaluate the situation closer to the time.

Right now, you just have to be gentle with yourself. Try not to be worrying about the future. "My peace I give to you. In this world you will have tribulation...but I have overcome the world." 

If God decides to override our plans (yours & ours, regarding the rabbits), then we will have to accept it. But we don't know that for now!


:feelbetter: Hope you feel better! I'll keep praying.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks everyone. I'm feeling a bit better today.

I've been discouraged about some things but Art & I just talked for a while and I'm starting to feel better. 

I want to share a bit about the event last night. We sold about $20 in Avon, $65 in Discovery Toys (not bad for only about 30 people attending plus about 24 vendors there). My friend Alicia with Thirty-One sold a LOT....I would be surprised if her sales were under $200. I'm really happy for her though....and a lot of the people who took catalogs did say they would get back to me. (We'll see).

I wound up being invited to an event at the Country Club tomorrow from 10 am - 8 pm. They're letting their 900 members know about it via. email plus also doing some advertising. The tables are free (yeah). Since the other Scentsy rep is going to be there - we'll just be bringing Discovery Toys and Avon again.

(We did a "Stocking Stuffer Sale" where everything on the Avon table was $1 - and I mainly had things on there that I had bought on sale, etc. and could afford the "loss" if there was any loss....so we could stop carting the stuff around).


----------



## JadeIcing

That lady seems to be everywhere!


----------



## TinysMom

"That Lady" = Alicia?

Yes....it seems like God has favored me with TWO Alicias in my life...this one will only be here in TX until the first week of February though.

Unfortunately she will not be at the event tomorrow at the Country Club - that would make the day go by so much nicer.


----------



## JadeIcing

No the other one. The scentsy one. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh yeah...the Scentsy lady is everywhere....


----------



## TinysMom

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


:rant: :rant:

:duel


Just really really frustrated with some things right now (nothing with my family) - but I had to get it out somehow before I wind up putting my fist through a wall or something.

I'd go for a walk and walk it off - but my knee is giving me fits again and I can barely walk.

I know .... I know....go hug a bunny......right?


----------



## Momto3boys

That doesn't sound good!

I hope you're feeling better soon and your frustration goes away :hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm SOOOO tired. And tomorrow it looks like we're going up to spend some time with Eric (Art & I) while Robin takes care of the bunnies.

Between Tuesday night and today's sales at the country club - I have $228 in sales for Discovery Toys (once I hit $250 in a month for sales...I get a 5% bonus check the next month). In addition - I sold probably $35 or $40 in Avon...which is great when you consider I only had $1 items and was calling it a "stocking stuffer special".

I have some people that are going to call me (supposedly) before Saturday night so I can add their orders to the Discovery Toy order...so YEAH! I also have others who are interested in possibly ordering in December.

And to top everything off - I came home and watched one of my favorite shows - Human Target - which has the brand new season 2 premiere up tonight.

Human Target

It does have violence - I don't remember any bad sex scenes...some hints of promised torture but nothing graphic and they are mainly threats.

Oooh - and I got to eat a "fresh out of the oven mega-brownie (still a bit liquidy inside) with chocolate ice cream on top. Doesn't my daughter just ROCK?


----------



## TinysMom

We leave in a couple of hours to go see Eric. I can hardly wait to see him.

I love Robin and I honestly can't say that I have a favorite because there are things I love to do with Robin that I don't do with Eric (like clothes shopping) and things that Eric & I do that I don't do with Robin (like going out for coffee late at night).

Anyway - Robin is going to stay here and take care of the rabbits....and I'll get a weekend away.

(Its ok - the weekend of Dec. 10th - she'll be going to Kerrville to spend time with her boyfriend and go to his Christmas party for work).


----------



## wabbitmom12

Have a most excellent time! I get to see my oldest son this weekend too...it does warm the heart, doesn't it?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Have a most excellent time! I get to see my oldest son this weekend too...it does warm the heart, doesn't it?


We will?:?

Sorry about your loss Peg, she's telling all the other buns what a terrific slave you are.

Have a great time this weekend!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Have a most excellent time! I get to see my oldest son this weekend too...it does warm the heart, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> We will?:?
Click to expand...

This made me burst out laughing.


----------



## TinysMom

Wabbitdad12 wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Have a most excellent time! I get to see my oldest son this weekend too...it does warm the heart, doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> We will?:?
> 
> Sorry about your loss Peg, she's telling all the other buns what a terrific slave you are.
> 
> Have a great time this weekend!
Click to expand...




Either that or she heard all about Tiny and decided she HAD to meet the bunfather.

With my luck - she's telling him ALL about Nyx....


----------



## TinysMom

I have GOT to get to sleep - but I just got done registering two new websites (they're not published yet).

One is for discovery toys - the other one is for all of my businesses combined. 

The one for the toys (I'll let y'all know when it does get published) is play2discover.net

The one for my businesses is pegsplacemall.com

I subtitled it "A One-Woman Shopping Mall". In the intro - I talk about how we're not at the end of the world although folks think you can see it from Main St - and that since we're 150 miles from the nearest shopping malls - I decided to bring the shopping to Del Rio.

Just had to share....I'm VERY excited.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sounds like a great idea about the website, good luck!


----------



## TinysMom

This will probably be somewhat short since I'm wiped out.

It looks like Sassy didn't take (again) when I tried to breed her. I'm sorta discouraged...but she did live with him for a couple of days so who knows...I suppose there still could be hope.

I just turned in my first Discovery Toys order. I did $313 in personal sales (retail) - plus I received $50 in free toys for myself (since I counted it as a party) plus one item of my choice at 50% off.

Let's see if I can get this to work. I bought Castle Marbleworks for younger children.

I also bought Qubits because I know Robin wants to get her hands on it - and I think Art wants to play with it also. 

What I'm dying to get though is Tricky Fingers because there are two puzzles in the set - so two people can race each other. I played this at a Discovery Toys party and had a blast with it.

I'm also really excited because Discovery Toys is having a Black Friday sale (1 free toy (choice of 4) with a $55 or more order) - plus on Monday they're having a Cyber Monday sale - 20% off 20 toys for 20 hours. I understand this is new for Discovery Toys and they're trying to test the market and see how well it goes over.

By the way - this is for Dave and whoever else might be curious about my schedule...

This Saturday - a craft/street fair in Uvalde (70 miles away - all day event) - for Discovery Toys 

Friday night Dec. 3rd & Sat December 4th - Craft fair where we were in October - for Discovery Toys, Scentsy & Avon (going to have a U shaped set of tables...)

Sun Dec 5th - Discovery Toys party with Alicia (the Thirty-One Gifts rep - she has invited 58 people)

and possibly....Sat. December 11th - another event here in town for Scentsy & Discovery Toys

That's not including getting Avon books and orders out there...and trying to drum up more parties.

I hope to have some time this week to really sit down and enjoy the bunnies (I've been making time to love on Angel and give her chin-rubs and stuff and she seems to love it).

Who knows - maybe I'll even get some pictures??


----------



## irishbunny

Life sounds busy but sounds like your having a ball!


----------



## TinysMom

This is just a short note so some of you will kick my rear if I don't get something done in the next week.

Sophia definitely has EC and is paralyzed. She is losing weight pretty fast in spite of all we try to do. She does not appear to be in any pain - and every day I ask myself if I should have her put down - BUT...she has all 3 of the A's....she's alert (and enjoying life from her spot under Robin's desk), she's affectionate with other bunnies and they often come to lay beside her and groom her - and she has a good appetite.

Because of this - I am not putting her down.

But I want to get pictures of her before she goes much farther downhill. I want to get a couple of her in my lap (so you can't see how bad she is I'll have to sit her just right)....and a few of her just laying there while her dewlap is still so pretty.

Can y'all remind me to do this?

I will not be surprised if she is gone before Christmas and as I told Robin - I believe she will let us know when it is time to let her go (GingerSpice did - it was obvious about 24 hours before she passed away that she was ready and willing to leave us).

This is really eating me up inside - I love Sophia so much. I hate the idea of losing her - but I want some photos and good memories of her....so help me - ok?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

ray::hug:


----------



## TinysMom

The pictures I'm about to share may not set well with some people. I'm sorry - and please consider yourself warned.

Some would tell me I should put Sophia down....she is now pretty much paralyzed most of the time and can't hop or move around. Its been bad for a few weeks but gotten especially worse over the last 2 weeks. 

But the fact is - she has a good appetite and loves to eat her food (and treats) - she's affectionate with other girls and they are affectionate with her - and - she is alert to the life going on around her and loves to watch us.

So I'm not going to put her down yet.

But she's pretty much winding up becoming a "box bunny". I'm going to have to adjust things so she doesn't get bedsores, etc. - but these are a couple of pictures of what she has become.

[align=center]











[align=left]Those of you who were around years ago may remember when GingerSpice had E.C. and how I spent hours every day taking care of her - between giving her butt baths and feeding her munchies every hour or so and having to offer her water every hour or so.

Those days were hard - but they were really special and Ginger and I developed a special bond. I swear I'd go to pick her up and she'd pee on me and give me this big smile. Art would go to pick her up and sing, "Don't pee on me..." and she'd leave him dry...and still smile.

Because I've been through this before - and I know what will happen at the end (and that it comes pretty quickly) - I'm trying to make the best of this situation. We've now got a little table we can put Sophia's box on so she can be beside us at our desks....and we can carry her around this way.

I'll try to take more pictures and share them.

There is nothing so sad as a disabled bunny - and nothing so precious as the relationship you develop with them. 
[/align][/align]


----------



## pla725

I lost two of my own rabbits to this disease. It is just so sad to watch them slowly go. Treasure the time you have with Sophia.


----------



## TinysMom

This is killing me - its not going to be much longer now.

Sophia was eating and drinking and very active last night - but during the night sometime she started going downhill.

She will take water but she has no interest in food or her friends (although they're coming to see her and groom her) and she doesn't even want craisins.

She is sleeping most of the time (she is on painkillers to help with any pain).

Part of me says take her to the vet to help her pass - but this is the way GingerSpice was and she pretty much just passed in her sleep - it was the most peaceful bridge crossing we've ever had here. 

Right now she's just peacefully sleeping - to take her to a vet would mean taking her out in the cold and possibly a 70+ mile drive if the local vet won't help. Here - she can pass at home with her friends around her and without having to go out in the cold.

I want to say a big thanks to Ali for her call last night. We talked some about Sophia's "quality of life" even if she has the three A's....and she helped me with some things I had been wondering about. I actually started preparing myself for taking Sophia to the vet if need be....but I really think she just wants to be here for now.

Its a sad day here - I feel like I'm losing one of my best friends...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg, I think it is easier on us and our buns when they cross the bridge with us by their side in familiar surroundings. I was not with Thumper when he passed and I still feel bad about it. Your doing what is right for you and Sophie, she knows your are doing everything for her and she feels safe and secure with you near.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am so sorry Peg, I think it is easier on us and our buns when they cross the bridge with us by their side in familiar surroundings. I was not with Thumper when he passed and I still feel bad about it. Your doing what is right for you and Sophie, she knows your are doing everything for her and she feels safe and secure with you near.


I know I'm doing the right thing and I know she's going to pass fairly soon.

All of the flemmie floor girls (except for Nyx and Thunder) are taking turns laying in the box with her and laying beside her. Even the dogs are sleeping near her and being very quiet.

The ones who are struggling with this the most - are Nyx - and me. 

Nyx goes up to her and tries to get her to play....but of course she's barely with us at this point. Then Nyx hops off - and Thunder goes off to be with her mom. 

Nyx is very upset - I can see it in the way she's laying on the floor. Her eyes are so sad....

You have to understand - when Nyx came here - Sophia basically broke her bond with Athena to become a "2nd mother" to Nyx. She saw Nyx needed her and the two were practically inseparable....even until recently.

After Sophia has passed, I plan to take Nyx and go and sit on the floor and share an apple and talk to Nyx about Sophia and how much she was loved. My next concern now is Nyx....I am hoping she won't attack the other girls once Sophia goes (Miss Bea did that - running to all the cages and trying to fight through the cage bars when TIny's body was removed after 4 hours of time to grieve...she still didn't want to leave him after that time).


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## TinysMom

She hung on until somewhere between 11 am and noon today....and she looks like she passed in peace...

More pictures later when I can do her RB thread ...

For now...

[align=center]




RIP Sophia - the "Queen" and "Matron" of my herd - even if you couldn't successfully have babies or raise them
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP Sweetheart


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> RIP Sweetheart


I'm trying to get ready for an event tonight & tomorrow and I was doing ok till I saw you call her "Sweetheart".

That was my nickname for her...never really told anyone that...just sorta called her it.

In fact - when I said goodbye to her for what turned out to be the last time - I said, "Goodbye sweetheart - you'll always be mama's girl....you've been such a sweetheart to me".


----------



## JadeIcing

*hugs*


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg.:hug:


----------



## Suz

I'm so sorry


----------



## Nela

I'm so sorry, Peg 

Binky free Sophie. The others will be blessed under her mama's care at the bridge.


----------



## hartleybun

ray: binky free beautiful sophia xx


----------



## TinysMom

On my way out the door but Nyx and some others and I just shared our apple to celebrate Sophia's life.

I am going to try to remember to buy apples and go back to sharing them with Nyx (and others) a couple of times per week.

Nyx likes the idea....(Princess Athena also got her slice of the apple - as did Brady and some others - even "Dukey" got his!).


----------



## wabbitmom12

I'm sorry about Sophie. Binky free, Sweetheart!


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through photos to do Sophia's RB thread...well...starting to....and I came across a series of photos from Feb. 19th when she snuggled in Art's arms in the recliner and they took a nap together.

Here is one of the photos - I just HAVE to share it.


----------



## wabbitmom12

So content!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thats a cute picture, what a happy well loved bun.


----------



## wabbitmom12

So how are the bunnies and their Mama doing? 

Is Nyx getting along okay without her best friend?


----------



## Nela

Maybe you could put a nice little apple ornament with Sophia's name on it in your tree? Do you have your tree up?

How are you doing? Still very busy with your sales?


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> So how are the bunnies and their Mama doing?
> 
> Is Nyx getting along okay without her best friend?


The bunnies are doing fine - mama is doing mostly ok. I have my moments when I think about Sophia and I start to tear up. Mind you - I'm very happy that she's not suffering - I just feel like I am the one suffering because I miss her so much. 

For instance - when I go to put food in the community food bowl...I don't have to try to pour it around her because she would go and lay IN the food bowl (well - half in - her front half). 

Of course - the girls must've known that supper time made mama teary eyed...so they got to one of the feed bags and opened it on one corner. I was ok with that - they were eating out of that one spot - then they made about 5 more holes all over it and now I have about 2 pounds of rabbit food sitting on my floor that I need to try and sweep up today. :nasty:

I don't remember if it was yesterday or the day before - but I sat on the floor with Nyx and an apple. She and I took turns eating from it - and one of the other girls came over and had some too. Then I gave Ellie Mae a bite (she was having playtime).....it wound up to be quite the "I need my bite now" fest....everyone wanting the apple. I could almost picture the younger girl saying to Nyx, "Auntie Nyx....you never told us about apples..." and her saying back, "That's because apples are a treat for the herd matrons....so Sophia and I always shared them..". I plan to try and remember to share an apple with Nyx every 2-3 days - and I always make sure that Athena gets some too cause se2h used to be part of that ritual.

You asked me how I'm doing....I guess I'm doing ok. I put myself back on Prozac and I'm calling the doctor to set up an appointment to see if he'll allow me to do that (I still had some left from before). I don't remember why I went off it - but I think I need it. 

I know that they say that it is supposed to take days or weeks to get it into your system...all I know is that Monday was my first day (I'd taken it Sunday night) and I accomplished so much I was thrilled. I made cookies, cooked a ham, did dishes, worked with rabbits and I forget what all else. 

But yesterday and today I seem to have crashed.....I am totally wiped out. Ok - so it doesn't help that last night I was up till 2 am watching a show with Robin....

Anyway - I guess things are ok. Sorta. Financially things are tough - but everytime I think about getting a job - Art isn't keen on the idea. Once we make it through this month - we should hopefully have our finances back in line again.

I may write more later...


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> Maybe you could put a nice little apple ornament with Sophia's name on it in your tree? Do you have your tree up?
> 
> How are you doing? Still very busy with your sales?


Oooh - I love the idea of the apple ornament. At first I was like, "Why an apple ornament????" and then later it was like "DUH!".

Unfortunately - we don't really do a tree (no space for one) - but I may get one made and hang it up over my desk....I'd like that.

I'm doing somewhat ok. I may write more later and I wrote a bit in my last post...

I hope all is well with you & yours! I need to get online more often so I can reconnect with friends....


----------



## TinysMom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCFCeJTEzNU]Silent Monks Singing Hallelujah Chorus![/ame]

I have to share this - its going around Facebook and is hilarious.


----------



## wabbitmom12

AWESOME VIDEO!!! I laughed my head off!


----------



## TinysMom

Sometimes I hate my life. 

We've been joking about Thunder nesting over the last couple of days. Last night I was laughing and pretending to be her and going, "But I'm gonna be the one with an early Christmas present for breeder mama...so nah nah nah...".


Well....Merry Christmas mama.....she had five babies - three are alive (and nursed) and we're checking around for any others. 

I think its funny - I can't breed rabbits when I want to - and when I decide to get out of it - I have babies.

The only question is....HOW?

I'm SURE all the girls on the floor are girls. Or at least I was....

Dukey's been caged for a while.

I try to never let boys out unless they go outside to play.

Oh well.....babies. HUGE babies.

Time to go socialize the babies...


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oh my goodness! 
It's one thing to get an unexpected visit :magicwand: from the gender fairy.

It's quite something else to get an unexpected visit :stork: from the stork!! :faint::thud:


Hang in there Peg!! ullhair:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> It's quite something else to get an unexpected visit :stork: from the stork!! :faint::thud:
> 
> 
> Hang in there Peg!! ullhair:


Its funny because I was going to come in here today and share how Thunder's been teasing me by carrying around hay and nesting. 

We think we figured out what happened. I forgot that a few weeks ago Rudy jumped out of his cage (long story - he didn't have a real door - but after that happened Art found the real door for his cage and put it on). 

I don't remember how long he was on the floor - I remember coming out and finding him chinning stuff.....

But I forgot about it because he acted more like a bun who'd just gotten out....than a bun who'd just gotten some....loving.

Another one of the girls is pushing around hay.....we had to practically destroy Thunder's nest to get to the babies (there were some dead and the nest was between cages). We thought we heard more crying earlier but can't find any more babies....

The thing is...after I got to thinking about it....this litter's genetics goes like this:

Mama - Thunder - out of Nyx & Mercury
Daddy - Rudy - out of Harmony & Mercury

This is a double-Mercury breeding - with Harmony thrown in the mix (her babies are REALLY NICE).


----------



## slavetoabunny

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Sometimes I hate my life.
> 
> We've been joking about Thunder nesting over the last couple of days. Last night I was laughing and pretending to be her and going, "But I'm gonna be the one with an early Christmas present for breeder mama...so nah nah nah...".
> 
> 
> Well....Merry Christmas mama.....she had five babies - three are alive (and nursed) and we're checking around for any others.
> 
> I think its funny - I can't breed rabbits when I want to - and when I decide to get out of it - I have babies.
> 
> The only question is....HOW?
> 
> I'm SURE all the girls on the floor are girls. Or at least I was....
> 
> Dukey's been caged for a while.
> 
> I try to never let boys out unless they go outside to play.
> 
> Oh well.....babies. HUGE babies.
> 
> Time to go socialize the babies...


I often wonder how people that want to breed can't get their does to take and yet all these buns we get into rescue have huge litters! God must be laughing at us, lol. Enjoy your babies Peg.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:
The thing is...after I got to thinking about it....this litter's genetics goes like this:

Mama - Thunder - out of Nyx & Mercury
Daddy - Rudy - out of Harmony & Mercury

This is a double-Mercury breeding - with Harmony thrown in the mix (her babies are REALLY NICE).[/quote]

God surely does have a sense of humor! This may be some of your best breeding yet . BTW, (and this makes sense if you think about it), from our experiences with Sweetie, the smaller litters born to very good Mamas tend to be healthy and strong. They also grow up to be LARGE specimens...SO desirable in Flemish...Having that really healthy beginning helps them to literally grow to their largest potential size! 

Case in point: Handsome Bun, from Sweetie's spring litter (so he is now 6 months old) is already as big as Titan!!! And Titan is BIG!! Handsome has another 6 -8 months to grow. :shock: I'm looking forward to seeing him on the show table in the spring!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

The bunny's knew you didn't have enough excitement in your life so they wanted to give you some.

Baby buns are so cute, but baby flemmies are the cutest.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The bunny's knew you didn't have enough excitement in your life so they wanted to give you some.
> 
> *Baby buns are so cute, but baby flemmies are the cutest.*


:yeahthat:

I may try to get pictures tomorrow - I'm a bit nervous about how Thunder is gonna do as a mom. They kinda look fed...but not as fed as I'd like. 

I took her out of her cage earlier today because she was going stir crazy...now she's driving all the other girls up the wall. She's trying to mount everyone and Robin was like, "Are you sure that's really Thunder and not one of the boys?"

YES...I'M SURE.

Its just that a rabbit will give birth and then turn around and breed again right away...

Anyway - I did something GOOD for myself today. I went to see the doctor....for a few reasons. First of all, I think I have some sort of ligament damage in my knee. Secondly, I needed to get back on some sort of anti-depressant medication. Also - I decided that I'd like to have a referral for seeing a dietitian to lose weight.

First for the anti-depressants - she gave me Effexor (sp?)....its in a different family than what I've taken before. She talked about how some of what I'm describing really sounds like this family of drugs might help more because its like it stimulates the adrenaline to give me more "oomph" although that's not the way she said it. She said it is like Wellbutrin but not as....strong? Something like that. 

For the pain meds - she took me off Tramadol (which I suppose would work ok) and said she'd rather see me on Vicadin (sp?). I was ok in her office for a bit but the more I sat in that chair - the more it hurt and I was almost in tears near the end and rubbing my leg. She is also recommending me for physical therapy for my knees.

Finally - I'm going to get an appointment (probably after the first of the year) with the dietitian to set up a diet plan that I'll actually work with and that will help me lose some weight.

It was a new doctor - something that is normally hard for me - but it was a great visit and I liked her a lot. I don't think I'd be scared to go back and see her again.

Finally - the best news of all...


*ZEUS LOVES ME AGAIN & IS COMING TO ME AND SLEEPING ON THE BED AND SORTA SNUGGLING!

*I have no exact idea on why his behavior has changed - but today is the third day he's been up on the bed with me and let me pet him and stuff. It's almost like having my old Zeus back.

I'll try to take pics of the babies this weekend...I'm just so scared to get my hopes up and get attached....


----------



## TinysMom

My fears have come true - she pulled fur but there is no milk in her nipples that I can see....

I told Robin "We're on the 'Dukey' train again...this time X3.....".

Hopefully Art got my message (he'd just gone to TSC for something else) - to get KMR...

It looks like we have 2 steels and 1 light gray.


----------



## TinysMom

We fed the three babies....two of them ate really well - the runt didn't do as well but he/she still got some in its tummy.

I'm going to continue to have Thunder with them in case her milk comes in...but at least for now - they're fed.


----------



## wabbitmom12

ray:


----------



## TinysMom

Two of the babies have died - the only one left is the light gray one who is obviously a buck. (He has deadly aim when he goes to pee which is how I know).

I'm really struggling with this - it feels like "Dukey 2.0" as I told the kids. I'm scared to get attached to him. 

I've been worried because its been hard to get him to pee and then when he peed last night it smelled pretty bad (strong). BUT - when I fed him a few minutes ago - he peed on his own which is good cause I guess we're past the point where I have to stimulate him to pee. At least I hope so.

Thunder is acting sad - like she knew she was supposed to do more - but she just couldn't. Then again - she is Nyx's daughter....so I suspect she's a bit more sensitive like her mama is.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:hug2: So sorry!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we lost the last one....

Sorry - don't feel like writing much more right now.


----------



## irishbunny

Aww 
All I can say is I'm really sorry  x


----------



## wabbitmom12

Sorry to hear it Peg. Chin up Hon...we all love you! :hug1


----------



## Nela

I'm so sorry sorry Peg. I hope you have a good Christmas despite everything going on. :hug1


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg:hug:, I hope you had a nice Christmas.


----------

